#ubuntu-nl 2011-03-14
<OerHeks> ja, idd, ik vind er verder ook geen antwoord op. stel je vraag eens op het forum.
<Stevy> heb even een bericht op het forum geplaats
<Stevy> bedankt
<Stevy> alvast een fijne nachtrust gewenst. ;)
<Alex__> hello
<Alex__> oeps dit is nl
<CasW> Hallo
<CasW> Jep
<CasW> Iemand een idee hoe ik bzr kan gebruiken op een plek waar de poort geblokkerd is?
<phAnt0m_> gebruik een vpn
<CasW> Ja, dacht ik zelf ook al aan, maar geen server ingesteld, moet ik nog 's doen
<phAnt0m_> CasW: dat werkt erg goed
<CasW> Iemand zo aardig om lp:~marten-de-vries/openteacher/module-based gecomprimeerd op een server voor mij te zetten? (aureoolsmiley)
<phAnt0m_> wat is het probleem eigenlijk ? is toch gewoon open-source
<CasW> Ja, maar de source van de branch waar we nu in werken, is alleen te downloaden via bzr
<phAnt0m_> http://openteacher.sourceforge.net/download.html
<CasW> Ja, dat weet ik, maar daar zit de laatste code nog niet in, dat is de laatste stabiele release
<Dennis___> goeie middag
<CasW> 'middag
<Dennis___> kan iemand mij helpen met het downloaden van ubuntu
<CasW> Wat is het probleem?
<Dennis___> als ik het programma binnen haal en wil openen krijg ik een verkoop verhaal voor het programma NERO en of ik dat wil kopen...
<CasW> Dan haal je het binnen van de verkeerde plaats... NERO is niet eens ondersteund door Linux :p Probeer het eens van http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Dennis___> thx ! ga het meteen proberen !
<Jitse> Goedenavond
<Jitse> Ik zit met een ernstig probleem. Als ik Ubuntu opstart wordt / gemount als read-only en is de laatste melding die Ubuntu geeft, voordat het hele opstartproces stopt de volgende:
<Jitse> grub-editenv: error: cannot open the file /boot/grub/grubenv.
<Jitse> /usr/bin/automount: line 29: cannot create temp file for here-document: Read-only file system
<Jitse> Het is uiteraard niet de bedoeling dat / read-only is. Mijn vraag is dus wat het probleem is en hoe ik dit eventueel kan verhelpen.
<Jitse> Ik gebruik Ubuntu 10.04 op een Compaq EVO N600C met een harde schijf van 160 GB met twee partities, één als / en één als swap.
<OerHeks> Jitse, kun je ook niet booten in recovery mode ? = hou linker shift vast tijdens boot
<Jitse> nee, daar zegt 'ie ook dat hij niet kan opstarten omdat alles read-only is.
<Jitse> ik kan door tot het blauwe scherm. Als ik daar iets kies houdt 'ie ermee op
<Jitse> Vraag geplaatst op forum: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/software-en-configuratie/opstartprobleem-is-read-only/
<Alex__>  Hoi, wie o wie kan me helpen met een paar probleempjes met evolution?
<OerHeks> mailserver smtp adres juist, juiste poort, passwoord goed ?
<Alex__> juiste poort, hoe controlleer ik dit?
<OerHeks> ssl aangezet, of hoeft dat niet ?
<Alex__> geen idee dat ssl
<OerHeks> in je instellingen van je evolution-account
<Alex__> ja, maar hoe controlleer ik op welke poort me server draait
<OerHeks> server ?
<OerHeks> ow dacht gewoon provider mail
<OerHeks> hoe heb je je server mail service ingesteld ?
<Alex__> geen idee
<Alex__> ik gebruikte eerst altijd webmail
<OerHeks> dus je weet niet hoe je je eigen mailserver hebt opgezet ?
<Alex__> nee heeft iemand anders voor me gedaan
<Alex__> ontvangen lukt overigens wel
<OerHeks> helaas ik heb geen idee
<Alex__> :(
<Alex__> Kon niet verbinden met 192.168.1.102: Verbinding is verlopen
<Alex__> Ben stapje verder (poort gevonden): Kon niet verbinden met 192.168.1.102: Verbinding is geweigerd
<Alex__> Wie kan me helpen?
<hansw> even je browser herstarten
<Alex__> browser?d
<Alex__> ik gebruik evolution
<Alex__> en heb die al herstart
<hansw> ah, dacht dat je je modem probeerde te bereiken
<hansw> juiste wachtwoord gebruikt?
<Alex__> ik hoop het wel
<Alex__> maar ik krijg geen melding waar ik het kan intypen
<hansw> je kunt het testen op de commandline
<hansw> http://www.netadmintools.com/art276.html
<OerHeks> heeft het versturen wel gewerkt ?
<Alex__> nee
<Alex__> versturen lukt niet
<Alex__> ontvangen wel
<hansw> probeer het even via de command line, als het daar wel lukt heb je een foute smtp server gekozen
<Alex__> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<hansw> telnet 192.168.1.102 25
<Alex__> ja heb ik gedaan
<hansw> ok
<hansw> dan heb je een ander probleem
<hansw> staat de firewall dicht soms?
<Alex__> hij draait niet op poort 25 trouwens
<Alex__> maar op 51000
<jk> :-S
<Alex__> ?
<jk> rare poort voor smtp, meestal draait ie op 25 en/of 587
<hansw> Alex__, ik neem aan dat je die poort open hebt staan?
<hansw> draait er postfix op of exim?
<Alex__> op me server of op me desktop of op me router?
<Alex__> geen idee
<Alex__> hoe zie ik dat?
<OerHeks> normaal is dat toch 143? ?
<hansw> ah, je hebt niet zomaar toegang? is het bij je provider soms?
<Alex__> nee is datacenter
<OerHeks> eigen mailserver.
<Alex__> ja
<hansw> dan moet je ook direct op die machine kunnen denk ik
<hansw> en daar kijken wat de settings zijn
<Alex__> kan ik met root via ssh
<hansw> nou, login dan en ga kijken wat de settings zijn
<Alex__> waar?
<hansw> op die server
<Alex__> ja, maar waar zie ik dat?
<Alex__> in de server
<hansw> owjee, je bent een beetje bekend met linux?
<hansw> of is het windows?
<hansw> osx?
<jk> OerHeks: 143 is imap, voor ontvangen, en dat lukte hem al
<Alex__> ik gebruik linux op desktop en op server
<Alex__> nou ja bekend, laten we zeggen ik kan er mee op internet enzo
<Alex__> dingen installeren
<hansw> ik zou het gewoon even door iemand anders laten onderzoeken, vraag iemand die weet wat hij/zij doet om er even naar te kijken
<Kakysan> Hallo allemaal
<Kakysan> kan iemand mij helpen/adviseren ?
<Gotiniens> Kakysan, als je je vraag stelt, kunnen we daarna zien of we je kunnen helpen/adviseren
<hansw> Kakysan, probeer je vraag te stellen, als iemand het weet of kan dan komt er wellicht een antwoord
<Kakysan> ok bedankt
<Kakysan> ik zit met een pc van een collega van mij
<Kakysan> hij beweerde dat er geen OS op te installeren was
<Kakysan> dus ik ging de uitdaging aan met ubuntu
<Kakysan> tijdens het opstarten van de live cd zag ik al vreemd fouten
<Kakysan> ik kreeg een vermoede dat er iets fout was
<Kakysan> hij liep ook steen vast daarna
<Kakysan> dus ik opnieuw en een geheugen test laten uitvoeren
<hansw> weet je nog wat voor soort meldingen?
<Kakysan> ja allemaal fail dit en dat
<Kakysan> maar de geheugen test gaf meteen al rode cijfers en code's aan
<hansw> kun je dit en dat wat beter bewoorden? geheugen? controllers?
<Kakysan> dat is toch niet goed ?
<Gotiniens> Kakysan, nee
<Gotiniens> geheugen kapot
<OerHeks> kapot, losgeschoten ..
<Kakysan> ik heb daarna de simms (waren er 2) 1 uit gehaald
<hansw> ah, andere dimmetjes er in, liefst oude, eerst testen, als dat werkt nieuwe erin
<Kakysan> dus met 1 opgestart en geheugen test
<Kakysan> meteen weer rode cijfers etc
<Kakysan> toen omgewisseld en weer opnieuw
<Kakysan> na 3 min weer rode cijfers
<Kakysan> zijn ze dan allebij stuk ?
<Gotiniens> ja
<OerHeks> kan ja
<Kakysan> was ik al bang voor
<hansw> probeer het eens met ander geheugen, dan kun je dat uitsluiten, je memory controller kan ook kapot zijn
<OerHeks> je kan als laatste test, in je bios gaan, en bios op Default zetten
<Kakysan> als ik ander geheugen had zou dat inderdaad kunnen
<OerHeks> als het geen foute bios instelling is, dan is het kaduuk
<Kakysan> oke, ik zal het mijn collega voorzicht gaan vertellen morgen
<Kakysan> bedankt mensen !
<OerHeks> tja, en dan.. is het de machine waard, om op te knappen.
<hansw> wel pech trouwens, memory is net duur aan het worden
<Kakysan> ja is vrij nieuwe pc
<OerHeks> ja memory gaat omhoog :(
<OerHeks> productie flash in problemen
<trijntje> Kakysan, als je weet waar de fout zit kan je als het goed is tegen linux zeggen dat het dat geheugen niet mag gebruiken
<Kakysan> ehh, hoe bedoel je trijntje
<Kakysan> met opstarten ?
<OerHeks> je zou dan eerst zeker moeten weten, of je geheugen, of je moederbord kapot is.
<Kakysan> tja, dat weet ik dus niet !
<trijntje> precies wat OerHeks zegt, dat moet je eerst zeker weten dat het aan het geheugen ligt, en niet aan iets anders helaas
<OerHeks> als het moederbord kapot is, kan het geheugen best nog heel zijn
<Kakysan> oke dan begrijp ik het
<OerHeks> effin, dat is testen met andere onderdelen
<Kakysan> ik zal eens in de bios snuffelen of het geheugen goed toegewezen stond
<Kakysan> zie iets op de simm staan van 1,8 v
<OerHeks> ja, bios default is altijd goed :-)
<OerHeks> het zal de eerste keer niet zijn, bios AGP op 2x, usb uit, ide controller uit, ACPI uit. pc stuk :P
<Kakysan> was ff op zoek naar type etc van de simm
<Kakysan> een kingston kvr800d2s5
<Kakysan> geen idee of dat al wat ouder is of niet
<OerHeks> 800 mhz ddr 2
<OerHeks> neuj, vrij recent
<Kakysan> ok, nou dan maar ff de bios naar default zetten en opnieuw testen
<OerHeks> :-)
<Kakysan> bedankt, ik ga het proberen
<OerHeks> ookwel pc6400 genoemd
<Alex__> hansw, welke iemand anders?
<hansw> Alex, iemand die je kent en wil vertrouwen
<Alex__> ik ken niemand die er verstand van heeft
<Alex__> Ik heb denk ik een verkeerd wachtwoord ingevuld bij Evolution
<Alex__> Hoe zorg ik ervoor dat hij nog een keer om mijn wachtwoord vraagt als ik verzenden en ontvangen klik?
<hansw> dat zou zomaar kunnen
<hansw> remember password uitvinken?
<Alex__> heb ik al
<hansw> ook bij het tabblad Sending Email ?
<Alex__> ja
<Alex__> onthoud wachtwoord is uitgevinkt
<hansw> en je account verwijderen en opnieuw aanmaken in evolution?
<Alex__> weet niet of dat helpt
<Alex__> heb ik net al gedaan
<Alex__> maar ik ga het wel even doen
<Alex__> wellicht voer ik iets verkeer in..
<hansw> :-)
<Alex__> Volledige naam: Alex
<Alex__> Emailadres: alex@lolff.nl
<Alex__> dit instellen als standaardaccount uitgevinkt
<Alex__> Server-type: IMAP, Server: lolff.nl, gebruikersnaam: alex
<Alex__> of moet ik als gebruikersnaam me emailadres/
<Alex__> ?
<hansw> gebruikersnaam zal vermoedelijk die zijn waar je ook mee kunt inloggen
<hansw> om mail op te halen
<Alex__> ik log in op me webmail met alex@lolff.nl
<hansw> dan zonder @lolff.nl
<hansw> dus gewoon alex
<hansw> als je meerdere domeinen hebt op die mailserver dan zou het met de domeinnaam erbij ook moeten kunnen lukken
<Alex__> ja heb meerdere domeinen
<Alex__> aanmeldingscontrole: PLAT
<Alex__> gebruikersnaam: alex
<hansw> je hebt geen account alex voor meerdere domeinen?
<Alex__> (uitgaande mail)
<Alex__> ehm
<Alex__> ik heb op de server meerdere domeinen draaien
<Alex__> met meerdere mailaccounts
<Alex__> op het domein dat ik nu gebruik draaien 3 andere mailaccounts
<hansw> ah, doe dan toch maar met de domeinnaam
<Alex__> PLAT?
<hansw> probeer die maar eens ja
<hansw> er staat ook nog een button "Check for Supported Types"
<Alex__> SSL-versleuteling
<hansw> die geeft aan wat het kan ondersteunen
<Alex__> Fout tijdens Service wordt gecontrolleerd
<hansw> ping die domeinnaam eens?
<hansw> krijg bijna het idee dat hij niet te resolven is
<hansw> en wat heb je staan bij server type?
<Alex__> aanmeldingscontrole: PLAT
<Alex__> domeinnaam is online
<Alex__> apache dan
<hansw> en, zet hem eens op tls encryption
<Alex__> zelfde melding
<Alex__> moet IMAP ook op TLS?
<hansw> ja, maar is het mx record ook te bereiken?
<hansw> kan op tls
<Alex__> geen idee, hoe zie ik dat?
<hansw> moment
<hansw> ik zie geen mx record voor lolff.nl
<hansw> Alex__, er zijn alleen a records
<Alex__> lolff is niet mijn domeinnaam
<hansw> ok, pm me desnoods de domeinnaam
<Alex__> waarom?
<hansw> dan kan ik controleren of je mx een ander subdomein is zoals mail.foobar.nl ofzo
<Alex__> kan het zijn dat ik op een blacklist sta?
<hansw> _zucht_
<geurt> host -t mx domain.tld
<hansw> het gaat om een dns entry, die wil ik controleren
<hansw> of dig -t mx
<hansw> met de domeinnaam
<Alex__> lolff.nl mail is handled by 10 mail.lolff.nl.
<geurt> tada
<hansw> kijk, weer een stapje verder
<Alex__> wat houd dat getal 10 in
<hansw> dat is de prio
<Alex__> ah
<Alex__> mail.lolff.nl:26
<hansw> lager getal heeft meer voorrang als eerste mailserver
<Alex__> dus?
<hansw> als server ja
<hansw> smtp server
<Alex__> aha, het andere domein dat ik invulde had 'lolff2.nl has no MX record'
<Alex__> dat was wss het probleem
<Alex__> :$
<Alex__> hmm raar
<Alex__> ik haal wel me mail binnen via IMAP op lolff2.nl
<Alex__> die pakt hij gewoon
<hansw> verstuur dan ook eens via dat domein?
<Alex__> dat lukt dus niet
<Alex__> en die ander ook niet
<Alex__> en lolff2.nl heeft geen geldig MX gecord
<Alex__> record
<Alex__> als ik dit in de terminal doe: host -t mx lolff2.nl
<hansw> op zich zou dat voor smtp nog niet eens nodig zijn
<hansw> heb je een webinterface om gebruikers aan te maken? kijk in dat geval eens of je ergens kunt aanvinken welke server hij zal relayen
<Alex__> relay voor het domein ja
<Alex__> maar niet voor de mail iets aparts
<Alex__> ik ga
<Alex__> doei
<Alex__> bedankt voor de hulp
<Alex__> tot morgen
#ubuntu-nl 2011-03-15
<erkan^> ik heb een vraag: welke map van de bestandssysteem staat de software als ik heb na dpkg -i .deb geïnstalleerd, bijv. adobe reader , libreoffice, etc. ?
<mvn071> erkan^, op de gewone plaats...
<mvn071> ik zoek even
<mvn071> in /usr/bin onderandere
<mvn071> evt kan je me find zoeken
<mvn071> in een terminal typen:  find / | grep libreoffice
<mvn071> de nette manier is overigens in een terminal:  dpkg --listfiles libreoffice
<erkan^> bedankt, ik heb hem gevonden
<erkan^> /usr/bin
<inSanity_> mvn071, hey handig - dat listfiles :)
<erkan^> wat is =listfiles eigenlijk, mvetketel
<erkan^> ik weet alleen dpgk -i en rest niet
<erkan^> :/
<erkan^> sorry mvn071
<mvn071> erkan^,  https://projects.math.leidenuniv.nl/trac/howto/wiki/ubuntu_pkg_mangement
<mvn071> onderaan staan ok url waar ik het weer vandaan heb :)
<erkan^> mvn071: dpkg --list [<pkg>]         # list pkg(s)
<erkan^> ik snap het nu :-D bedankt mvn071
<erkan^> een lijst
<mvn071> dat gebruik soms als lijst, als input om nieuwe machines installeren
<erkan^> mvn071, http://paste.ubuntu.com/580586/
<mvn071> dpkg --get-selections
<mvn071> is ook leuk
<mvn071> gebruik  je Ubuntu One ?
<erkan^> ja hoezo ?
<mvn071> b.v. doe je oude machine  dpkg --get-selections > Ubuntu\ One/pkg.list
<mvn071> op nieuwe machine: cat  Ubuntu\ One/pkg.list | dpkg --set-selections
<mvn071> en apt-get -y dselect-upgrade
<mvn071> als root /of onder sudo
<mvn071> dan heeft je nieuwe machine gelijk alle packetten geinstalleerd
<erkan^> effe uitprboberen
<erkan^> want ik heb net geleerd van je
<mvn071> ik zou overigens voorzichtig met dkpg -i
<erkan^> echt handig zeg
<mvn071> beter eerst zoeken of het er als is
<erkan^> met dkpgk --get-selections
<erkan^> hoezo, mvn071 ?
<mvn071> apt-cache search <pkg>
<mvn071> je kan je systeem er mee stuk maken
<erkan^> ik download bijv. picasa, adobe reader (NLD) 8.1.7 etc.
<erkan^> in synaptics heeft adobe reader alleen Engelse taal
<erkan^> ken je "google gears", mvn071  ?
<mvn071> het is alleen een tip, dingen stuk maken is erg educatief
<erkan^> kee
 * mvn071 avoids google stuff
<OerHeks> er klinken goeie dingen aan de zojuist vrijgegeven 2.6.38 kernel
<erkan^> vermijd je Google spullen?
<mvn071> ik zet vaker/liever dingen die niet in de distributie in mijn homedir of /opt
<OerHeks> ja /opt/ is een mooie oplossing idd.
<mvn071> man hier
<mvn071> is manpage waar staat wat waar hoort
<mvn071> geldt voor bijna iedere unix
<erkan^> Ik kan gears.google.com niet in firefox toevoegen, daarom heb ik gedownload: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/gears
<mvn071> en dat verschil per unix/distro
<erkan^> is dat tog goed of niet ?
<mvn071> erkan^, geen idee
<mvn071> erkan^, zit hier niet tussen wat je nodig hebt :: apt-cache search gears
<erkan^> mvn071, http://paste.ubuntu.com/580603/
<erkan^> die code snap ik niet echt
<mvn071> daarmee zoek je in de standaard  repository welke packetten er zijn
<erkan^> kee, ik ga effe met vmg uitproberen
<mvn071> mischien moet je anders met je gui doen :: => applications => Ubuntu Software Center
<mvn071> wat is vmg ?
<erkan^> http://magnifier.sourceforge.net ; Virtual Magnifier Glass
<mvn071> apt-cache search magnifier
<mvn071> sudo apt-get install gnome-accessibility
<erkan^> bedoel jij orca?
<erkan^> ik heb vaak probleem met orca gehad
<mvn071> gnome-mag
<mvn071> sudo apt-get install gnome-mag
<mvn071> die bedoelde ik sorry
<mvn071> maar is er dus ook kmag
<erkan^> sudo apt-get install gnome-mag
<erkan^> [sudo] password for ekremkoc:
<erkan^> Pakketlijsten worden ingelezen... Klaar
<erkan^> Boom van vereisten wordt opgebouwd
<erkan^> De status informatie wordt gelezen... Klaar
<erkan^> gnome-mag is reeds de nieuwste versie.
<erkan^> 0 pakketten opgewaardeerd, 0 pakketten nieuw geïnstalleerd, 0 te verwijderen en 0 niet opgewaardeerd.
<erkan^> oeps
<mvn071> allemaal packetten die supported zijn, dus netter dan downloaden en dpkg -i gebruiken
<mvn071> b.v. skype, daar is geen repo packet van, maar wel een .deb en een .tgz
<erkan^> ook libreoffice niet
<erkan^> wel bi jppa
<mvn071> ik neem dan de .tgz en zet die in mijn homedir, dat heeft de minste inpact
<erkan^> en adobe reader heb jij alleen Engelse taal, mvetketel
<mvn071> ik werk altijd in het engels ja
<mvn071> is meer mainstream
<erkan^> daarom download ik adobereader NLG bij www.adobe.com en laatste versie 8.1.7
<mvn071> wat je wilt
<erkan^> ik zie geen enkele probleem met adobe reader 8.1.7 NLD , mvn071
<mvn071> ik gebruik adobe niet
<mvn071> xpdf kpdf evince
<mvn071> doen allemaal wat ze moeten doen voor mij
<erkan^> okee
<erkan^> gebruik je openoffice of libreoffice?
<mvn071> latex
<mvn071> lyx om precies te zijn,
<mvn071> mooie output, handig om in samen te werken
<mvn071> of wiki's (mediawiki/trac)
<erkan^> ik zag net "latex" bij Ubuntu Software, die heeft veel heel programmaatjes :S
<mvn071> goed, ik ga er vandoor....
<mvn071> boodschappen doen :)
<mvn071> veel succes
<erkan^> mvn071, : http://www.lyx.org/ ?
<erkan^> kee je ook veel plezier met boodschappen doen :p
<odracir34> goeden middag
<CasW> Hallo
<odracir34> hoi
<odracir34> ik heb een probleempje
<CasW> Vertel op
<odracir34> ik heb mij hier over laten halen om de 10.04 te installeren
<CasW> Goedzo
<odracir34> maar nu doet mi8jn dinovo edge ttb het niet meer blauwetand zietr hem wel en als ik er mee wil conecten geeft deze een foutmelding aan
<odracir34> ik hoorde dat dat probleem historie was
<odracir34> mooi niet dus
<CasW> Kunt u die foutmelding even copy-pasten?
<odracir34> nu zit ik met zo goedkoop kut ttb op mijn [c\
<odracir34> ik kan de foutmelding denk ik wel kunnen paste
<odracir34> mom a u b
<odracir34> heb een print screen gemaakt
<CasW> Kunt u die ergens online zetten?
<odracir34> waar kan ik deze neerzetten
<CasW> (wat was ook al weer die picture-pastebinachtige?)
<odracir34> ik zou het niet weten
<CasW> Iemand hier?
<OerHeks> http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<CasW> Bedankt OerHeks
<odracir34> http://imagebin.org/143152
<odracir34> hij geeft telkens dat venster aan  en voor de rest niets
<CasW> Je moet hem toegang verlenen
<CasW> (Altijd)
<OerHeks> aanvinken
<OerHeks> idd
<odracir34> heb ik gedaan
<odracir34> en krijg telkens dit venster
<odracir34> als ik de edge wil gebru8iken
<CasW> En je zei dat het probleem opgelost was? Je hebt alle updates opgehaald?
<OerHeks> heb je er een pinn op zitten ?
<odracir34> ja
<CasW> Je hebt 'altijd' aangevinkt?
<odracir34> bij voor keur gedaan krijg je pin in toetsenm
<OerHeks> na toevoegen, disable BT, en weer aanzetten, staat hij er dan nog tussen ?
<odracir34> ook niets
<odracir34> gedaan
<CasW> http://awesomelinux.blogspot.com/2010/05/ubuntu-1004-lucid-logitech-dinovo-edge.html
<odracir34> oke
<odracir34> kernel en device aanpassen
<CasW> Ja, daar lijkt het op, die #Logitech devices doet niets, dat is een 'comment', dus die hoef je niet weg te halen in principe
<odracir34> ik ga het proberen\
<odracir34> nu moet hij dus werken
<odracir34> ik ga het proberen
<CasW> Succes
<OerHeks> :-)
<odracir34> hiddev to hidraw
<odracir34> mischien even opnieuw opstarten
<CasW> Ja, lijkt me wel
<CasW> Nouja, ik weet het niet, doe het maar gewoon :p
<odracir34>  hij doet het
<CasW> Mooi
<odracir34> zit nu met mijn edge
<odracir34> :)
<OerHeks> ubuntu !
<odracir34> knuffelt CasW en OerHeks
<CasW> Probeer /me :p
<odracir34> lol
<odracir34> nu heb ik een ttb gekocht van 22 euro
<odracir34> met muis
<odracir34> iemand kopen
<odracir34> het is 2 uur oud
<OerHeks> altijd handig, om te testen
<CasW> Doneer het aan het goede doel
<OerHeks> welk tb ?
<odracir34> gooit ttb en muis naar CasW
<odracir34> microsoft ttb
<odracir34> en dat werkt gewoon op ubuntu
<CasW> Nee! Doe het niet!
<odracir34> vreemd
<odracir34> alles werkt nu goed
<OerHeks> ik hou dan ook liever mijn Labtec computerland tb van 3 euro :-D
<CasW> Mooi, je hebt ook dat stukje gelezen dat hij bij een update van KDE / Gnome het niet meer doet?
<OerHeks> na kernel update moet je weer aanpassen idd.
<CasW> En ik mijn Trust ergonomisch dingie van 1 euro :D
<odracir34> weet iemand waarom deze versie het tooltje silverview wil verwijderen
<CasW> Nee, niet kernel, hij zei specifiek KDE
<CasW> 'Deze versie'?
<odracir34> ik hou het ttb wel :)
<odracir34> zo even de tekst opgeslagen :)
<odracir34> wat nu
<CasW> Hoezo, wat nu? Computeren
<odracir34> denk even na of ik nog meer problemen had
<odracir34> oja hoe kan ik een zelfgemaakte map bij locatie toevoegen weet iemand dat
<odracir34> en waarom als je die map op desktop neer zet hij de info er niet meer in zet ?
<CasW> Gewoon een map maken? Binnen 'verkenner' (Nautilus)?
<odracir34> mooi gezegd
<CasW> ctrl+shift+n
<odracir34> heb al vanalles geprobeerd
<CasW> En wat bedoel je met 'als je die map op desktop neer zet hij de info er niet meer in zet'?
<OerHeks> simpel, in nautilus, map aanmaken, op map gaan staan >  bladwijzer > bladwijzer toevoegen ?
<odracir34> ik sleep die map met foto's naar desktop
<odracir34> en dan maakt die een nieuwe map aan op die locatie en dan komt er niets meer in de map die dan op bureaun;ad staat
<odracir34> bureaublad
<odracir34> een soort snel koppeling wil ik dan eigenlijk
<odracir34> maar dat doet hij niet
<CasW> rechts klikken -> verwijzing maken?
<CasW> En die verplaatsen naar je bureaublad (slechte gewoonte! :p)
<odracir34> oww
<Vancha> middag heren :)
<CasW> 'middag Vancha
<Vancha> is nog niet zoveel visite hier ;)
<CasW> Och
<Vancha> trouwens, heb ik hier al gezegd dat ik jarig ben :o
<OerHeks> hoera !
<odracir34> hieperdepiep
<Vancha> ^^
<odracir34> 11 of 12 geworden ?
<Vancha> draai dat laatste eens om odracir34  )
<odracir34> 21
<odracir34> ouwe taart
<CasW> En draai nu dat éérste eens om?
<odracir34> 11
<odracir34> 11
<Vancha> :P
<odracir34> ik ben al 04
<odracir34> draai dat eens o,m
<Vancha> 40, ook al volwassen op papier :O
<odracir34> ik zie dat mijn pc scherm gekrompen is
<odracir34> software matig dan hoor
<odracir34> ja ik ben bijna volwassen
<odracir34> het leven begint pas als je 40 ben
<Vancha> je 2e jeugd bedoel je :)
<sgs1990> is er ook een oplossing voor het probleem dat internet filmpjes bij mij stotteren op de computer
<sgs1990> als ik m'n scherm uitzoem zodat het beeld kleiner word speelt hij hem op eengegeven moment wel vloeiend af
<trijntje> ouwe computer?
<CasW> Ja; koop betere hardware :p
<trijntje> ik merkte laatst wel dat een filmpje dat schokkerig afspeelde in totem het in vlc prima deed, dus het kan ook aan het programma liggen
<Vancha> sgs1990 wat voor pc heb jij dan ?
<sgs1990> nee is allemaal geen probleem om op de computer een film af te spelen
<sgs1990> alleen als ik een filmpje op youtube wil kijken bijvoorbeeld
<sgs1990> tis idd wel een oude pc,, een 2600, 1 processor, met 512 videokaart en 3 g intern
<Vancha> shhhhhhhhhhhhh oud :( das sneller dan die van mij man
<Vancha> moet dat makkelijk kunnen doen
<Vancha> drivers, heb je die up to date?
<sgs1990> ja zover als mogelijk is wel,, ubuntu geeft zelf niet aan dat het nog up te daten is en zou niet weten hoe met terminal gedoe ik dat zou moeten doen
<Vancha> ik ben ook tegen terminal gebruik, alles moet via de gui te doen zijn ^^
<sgs1990> gui?
<Vancha> grafische interface :o
<Vancha> gewoon op het beeld :)
<sgs1990> oke ik snap
<sgs1990> maar weet ook niet zogoed hoe ik dat dan moet doen, ben nogal een noob.. moet dat dan via synaptic paketbeheer?
<Vancha> hmmmm, ik had laatst een soortgelijk iets, maar dat was in alle media spelers
<Vancha> sgs1990: ik gebruik ubuntu nu een DIKKE drie maand :P
<Vancha> dus ik ben ook geen pro
<Vancha> maar toevallig heb ik een soortgelijk probleem gehad :)
<sgs1990> haha oke,, dat schiet niet heel erg op
<trijntje> sgs1990, systeem -> beheer -> stuurprogramma's
<sgs1990> ik kan wel weer gewoon films kijken met totem en vlc mediaplayer, dat is allemaal geen probleem
<trijntje> als er updates voor stuurprogramma's zijn krijg je die automatisch met alle andere updates, dus ik denk dat je verder wel up to date bent
<sgs1990> extra stuurprogrammas denk ik dan?
<sgs1990> jah dat dacht ik ook
<trijntje> ja extra stuurprogramma's, sorry
<sgs1990> geeft niet
<sgs1990> als ik dat doe geeft hij niks aan, niet dat ik nog extra dingen kan updaten
<trijntje> ok, dan heb je dus waarschijnlijk alle stuurprogramma's die je nodig hebt
<sgs1990> oke,, bedankt
<trijntje> het ligt niet aan je internetverbinding, dat het filmpje nog moet bufferen?
<sgs1990> nee ook niet
<sgs1990> probleem blijft het zelfde als ik hem helemaal heb laten bufferen
<sgs1990> buffer instellingen is ook groot genoeg,
<sgs1990> en probleem verdwijnt als ik m'n scherm uitzoen zodat het beeldje waar het in komt kleiner word
<sgs1990> dus als het filmpje ook kleiner word
<Vancha> is dat alleen bij hoge resoluties?
<Vancha> 720p?
<sgs1990> ja
<sgs1990> sorry
<sgs1990> nee ook bij lage
<sgs1990> gaat er dus echt om hoe graat het filmpje op het beeld komt,, net alsof hij problemen heeft met het beeldje uit te rekken
<Vancha> oh oke, dan ben ik bang dat IK niet kan helpen, maar ik blijf even volgen :)
<CasW> Ik denk toch dat het ligt aan te trage hardware, een filmpje afspelen binnen flash is anders dan een afspelen binnen vlc
<sgs1990> was ik al bang voor
<sgs1990> ik zal kijken of het verdwijnt als ik m'n beeld resolutie aanpas
<sgs1990> moet helaas eten
<sgs1990> bedankt voor het mee denken allemaal
<sgs1990> ben zo weer terug
<Vancha> maar CasW , ik heb zelf maar een 2.1 ghz processor met 3 gb ram, en een 256 mb grafische kaart :(
<odracir34> potver het is alweer etenstijd
<Vancha> eetse sgs1990
<CasW> Welke grafische kaart?
<Vancha> een oude 9600 van ati :(
<Vancha> he can do it :D
<Vancha> ik lieg ook nog, dit is een 2x1,5 ghz pentium 4 :(
<Vancha> en deze kan ook vloeiend die filmpjes laten zien
<Vancha> maar dan NIET HD :)
<Vancha> nou ja ik moet maar gaan :(, ik word op mijn verjaardag naar de winkel gestuurd om cola te halen... zucht..
<Vancha> later mensen :)
<CasW> Doei
<trijntje> gefeliciteerd Vancha ;)
<Vancha> dankje trijntje :)
<int3nz0r> werkt mirc via wine en zo ja werkt het goed?
<CasW> appdb.winehq.org
<stef> Hallo, ik heb een bash script dat een mail gaat sturen als mijn temps te hoog zijn, nu moet ik alleen die bash om de x aantal tijd laten uitvoeren door cron job, om de hoeveel tijd zouden jullie dat script laten draaien ?
<erkan^> volgens me werkt mric goed via wine, maar xchat werkt heel beter, int3nz0r
<trijntje> waarom zou je op linux een windows irc client willen gebruiken?
<jk> stef: als het niet teveel resources kost, zou ik zoiets elke 5 minuten draaien
<stef> http://www.havetheknowhow.com/scripts/CPUTempShutdown.txt
<stef> dat is het script
<jk> eh dat doet ook een shutdown van je systeem als de temp kritiek is, dat weet je? :P
<jk> maar qua resources zou het elke 5 minuten prima kunnen
<jk> ik zou wel de 2 laatste regels eruit slopen, anders krijg je elke 5 minuten een mail van cron met 'Both CPU Cores are within limits'
<jk> oh wacht, er staan nog meer regels
<jk> bovenin
<jk> die zou ik ook commenten
<jk> alles voor de 'for i in 0 1' zeg maar
<stef> ok even kijken :D
<jk> of in cron de output  naar /dev/null laten sturen
<jk> dus bijv. */5 * * * * /pad/naar/CPUTempShutdown > /dev/null
<stef> waarom naar dev/null ?
<jk> stef: de output van cron wordt standaard naar de cron gebruiker gemaild
<stef> ja inderdaad, dat probleem heb ik nu
<jk> stef: dus dan zou je elke 5 minuten een mail krijgen
<stef> ik heb zo getest, en alles wordt gestuurd naar administrator@gmail.com
<jk> die > /dev/null zorgt ervoor dat standaard output in /dev/null verdwijnt (oftewel, wordt weggegooid)
<stef> maar hoe kan ik instellen dat het naar bv stefve@gmail.com gestuurd wordt ?
<jk> volgens mij zou je kunnen doen: */5 * * * * /pad/naar/CPUTempShutdown | mail -s 'cputempshutdown output' stefve@gmail.com
<jk> of...
<jk> bovenin je crontab: MAILTO=stefve@gmail.com
<stef> ik kan beter dat laatste doen, want alles wat ik via cron ga doen (en dat mails verstuurd) moet worden verstuurd naar dat email adres
<jk> yep dan kun je beter die doen
 * jk gaat es ff naar huis scheuren over de afsluitdijk :P
<stef> eens testen ;)
<stef> haha :p veel plezier;)
<stef> ik krijg nu deze fout /bin/sh: /data/tempbash: Permission denied
<stef> dat krijg ik in mail
<RobinJ> sudo
<Bart_uhb> Hallo heb een vraagje misschien weet iemand dit. Is het mogelijk een script te maken dat een scherm verplaatst van het ene scherm naar het andere scherm als er aparte X sessies worden gebruikt (voor dualhead) ?
<OerHeks> standaar openen op een andere desktop ?
<OerHeks> c/ *standaard
<Bart_uhb> ja dat werkt al, maar wil het tijdelijk verplaatsen naar het andere scherm
<Bart_uhb> en daarna terug
<OerHeks> goeie vraag :-)
<bart_uhb> Sorry viel even weg
<bart_uhb> heb ik ietsgemist?
<OerHeks> neen, ik was nog aan het zoeken.
<OerHeks> misschien een scripter hier, die iets kan verzinnen ??
<bart_uhb> ik weet niet of het technisch wel mogelijk is?
<OerHeks> denk ik wel, in feite is het hetzelfde als op het venster staan, rechter muis > naar ander werkblad ...
<bart_uhb> worden de schermen dan op dezelfde manier gezien als werkbladen?
<UndiFineD> o/
<stef_> kan ik ubuntu opstarten zonder dat hij cron job gaat laden
<stef_> ik heb namelijk ingesteld dat pc moet afsluiten als computer te warm wordt, en hij goed om de minuut kijken of het te warm is, nu heb ik max temp laag gezet (dus altijd te warm)
<stef_> en ik krijg het niet afgezet voor de pc opnieuw opstart :/
<Gotiniens> imho zijn de standaard cron jobs belangrijk genoeg om ze niet uit te zetten
<stef_> niemand ?:/
<stef_> dus dat betektn helemaal ubuntu opnieuw installeren ? :o
<stef_> is er niet een 'safe mode' om in op te starten ?
<Gotiniens> want?
<Gotiniens> ja die is er wel
<Gotiniens> linker shift indrukken tijdens booten
<Gotiniens> maar heb je die tempratuur limiet niet in de BIOS ingesteld?
<stef_> ok, en stel dat die niet gaat lukken, kan ik dan ubuntu opstarten vanaf een liveusb en dan de file aanpassen?
<Gotiniens> ja
<stef_> ok! bedankt
<CyberGabber> Gotiniens: Kan hij niet via runlevel xx herstarten oid, waarbij crontab overgeslagen word, of is crontab in alle runlevels actief?
<Gotiniens> CyberGabber, ubuntu heeft imo een beetje gek runlevel beleid
<Gotiniens> runlevel 2 is al de volledige desktop
<jk> single user is runlevel 1, die zou cron niet moeten starten afaik
<Gotiniens> jk, jou zocht ik eigenlijk
<Gotiniens> welke LPI certifcaten ben jij aan het halen?
<jk> niks, ik heb 101, 102, 201 en 202 al :P
<sgs1990> kan iemand mij helpen met een geluidskaart probleem
<sgs1990> ik krijg het niet meer voor elkaar om mijn microfoon te gebruiken terwijl dat een half uur geleden wel lukte
<sgs1990> ik heb in de terminal al in alsamixer gekeken
<sgs1990> maar daar staat ineens dat de mic uit is
<hansw> en als je mute uitzet op die mic?
<OerHeks> press m
<sgs1990> een moment aub
<sgs1990> schiet al iets op maar is er nog niet helemaal, krijg nu ruis binnen
<sgs1990> ik heb hem,, hij moest op input 1 microphone 2
<sgs1990> en hij stond op input 2 mic 2
<sgs1990> toch bedankt voor de hulp,, voortaan toch maar iets verder kijken dan m'n neus lang is
#ubuntu-nl 2011-03-16
<tessa> mogge allemaal.  een .iso die je brandt is niet automaties bootable?
<tessa> ja de .iso heeft wel een bootable image van een dvd in zich.
<tessa> ik brand dat ding en het wil niet booten.. zegt er iemand: heb je de dvd wel bootable gemaakt?  alsof dat een optie tijdens het branden zou zijn..  kan ik niet vinden zo'n optie.
<Jeeves_> tessa: Volgens mij zou dat allemaal gewoon moeten werken
<Jeeves_> Ik heb er nog nooit over na hoeven denken in elk geval :)
<tessa> Jeeves_: nee idd. ik ook nog nooit. vandaar m'n verbazing.
<jelmer_> tessa: als het gewoon de iso is dan zou die bootable moeten zijn inderdaad (mits je bios het opstarten van cd ondersteunt, etc, maar dat is geen probleem bij niet-antieke computers)
<tessa> ik zal nogmaals es zo langzaam mogelijk proberen te branden op een machine waar 2x snelheid mogelijk is.  helaas kan brasero dat niet zo langzaam dus naar een xp machine die weer geen 4,1GB vrij heeft voor de .iso  :(
<tessa> ik heb al het branden op die xp machine in test modus over het netwerk. wifi.  maar dan geeft die wisselende brand-snelheid van 0,5x aan...   zo kan je toch niet branden?
<tessa> branden geprobeerd
<Alex____> hoi
<Alex____> oke ubuntu.com faal
<Alex____> http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook
<Alex____> knopje: How can it be free?
<Alex____> klik ik erop, krijg ik deze pagina: http://www.ubuntu.com/why-is-it-free
<Alex____> En daar op staat: This page does not exist. Well, obviously this page exists. But the page you requested does not exist. This page is just here to tell you that the page you requested does not exist.
<JanC> Alex____: bug melden  ☺
<Alex____> waar?
<JanC> http://www.ubuntu.com/contact-us --> daar staat een mail-adres van de webmasters
<Alex____> damn
<Alex____> mail werkt niet
<Alex____> ik gebruik een verouderde browser ofzo
<Alex____> vraagje
<Alex____> uploaden is in nederland illegaal
<Alex____> uploaden van auteursrechtelijk beschermde dingen
<Alex____> maar wat nou als je het upload naar je dropbox of naar ubuntu one
<Alex____> is het dan ook illegaal?
<Alex____> aangezien je upload
<JanC> Alex____: zolang je het niet shared zie ik geen probleem
<Alex____> is het alleen als je het shared?
<JanC> "uploaden" is niet illegaal, kopieën maken zonder toestemming van de auteur voor doeleinden die niet onder de uitzonderingen in de auteurswet vallen is illegaal
<JanC> anders zou "uploaden" naar je mp3-speler ook illegaal zijn...
<Alex____> nee, want dat bekijk je alleen zelf
<JanC> zolang je die dingen in je dropbox alleen zelf bekijkt is er dus geen probleem
<JanC> als anderen die kunnen downloaden wel
<Alex____> oh zo
<Alex____> brb
<stef> Hallo, kent er hier iemand een beetje van lm-sensors ? ik wil namelijk de waardes van de alarmen verhogen, want nu staat achter bijna allaes 'alarm'.
<RawChid> stef, bedoel je die applet met die icoontjes?
<RawChid> Daar kun je nml rechtermuisknop -> preferences op doen
<stef> ja die heb ik ook, maar als ik nu 'sensors' doe in terminal
<RawChid> En dan per icoontje kun je low/high value instellen
<stef> dan krijg ik alle temps te zien en voltages enz
<stef> en veel ervan staan in alarm omdat ze niet goed zijn afgesteld
<stef> nu heb ik al gevonden door gedit /etc/sensors3.conf te doen dat ik sommige kan ignoren
<stef> alleen bij de juiste chip staan temp1 en temp2 niet bij, dus kan ik die niet juist zetten, maar ik ga nu even iets probereb;)
<stef> ja inderdaad in die applet kan je het ook instellen maar dat werkt niet :/
<stef> maar in die conf file, heb ik nu bij de juiste chip gewoon 'set temp1_max 60' toegevoegd, en dat werkt
<stef> wat betekent die 'hyst' eigenlijk?
<pheros> zozo :)
<pheros> hallo mede ubuntugebruikers :P ik heb een vraagje, weten jullie misschien of er ergens een beginnerscursus ubuntu aanwezig is en waar ik die kan vinden?
<Oer> stap 1, de ubuntu manual > http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Oer> en er zijn hier en daar online cursusjes, http://tille.garrels.be/training/ubuntu/ en http://www.basiscursusubuntu.nl/
<Oer> toen ik met ubuntu begon, was dit er niet, ik heb maanden in #Ubuntu op irc meegelezen.
<pheros> ah okee dus op de ubuntu site staan geen cursussen?
<Oer> nee, wel heel veel wiki paginaś met uitleg
<pheros> okee :)
<Oer> een goede start is deze, na installatie > http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Multimedia
<pheros> okej
<Oer> en voor server/services > https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<pheros> hmm best lastig om aan iemand uit te leggen hoe ubuntu werkt :P ik heb er al enige tijd ervaring voor.... maar om et echt uit te leggen is et toch wat anders
<pheros> is het trouwens toegestaan om ubuntucursessen te geven zonder gesertiviseerd te zijn?
<pheros> lijkt me namelijk een leuke uitdaging om te gaan doen :)
<Oer> je mag een cursus geven.
<Oer> certificatie ?
<pheros> ja dat bedoel ik
<pheros> ik had ergens gelezen dat het mogelijk is om linux sertificaten te krijgen
<Oer> er zijn cursussen waar je idd certificaten kan halen, maar dat is linux in zijn algemeen, dacht ik.
<pheros> okee :)
<Oer> je kan ook lid worden van de community, en je bekwamen.
<pheros> ik ben trouwens met ubuntu server versie een webserver aan het proberen op te zetten... mssn dat je daar mijn vraag ook van kan antwoorden... :)
<Oer> mss Ubuntero worden :P
<pheros> ik ben lid van et forum :)
<pheros> of bedoelde je dat niet?
<Oer> juist.
<pheros> okej :)
<pheros> weet jij ook wat van de ubuntu server?
<pheros> heb je daar ook ervaring mee?
<Oer> ik heb daar een klein beetje ervaring mee, er zijn zoveel verschillende mogenlijkheden, teveel om op te noemen :-D
<pheros> ja weet ik :p
<pheros> ik probeer al een paar maanden een webserver op te zetten en dat heb ik nu bijna helemaal voor elkaar...
<JanC> webserver op Ubuntu is niet (veel) anders dan op een andere linux distro
<pheros> maar ik krijg niet voor elkaar om php mail functie werkend te krijgen
<pheros> ik heb sendmail geinstalleerd en toen als mailpath sendmail -i -t ingesteld (met volledige pad die ik neit uit mijn hoofd weet)
<pheros> maar het werkt nogsteeds neit
<JanC> sendmail...
<pheros> ja
<JanC> je hebt sendmail niet nodig
<pheros> wat dan wel?
<pheros> want standaard php.ini gegevens paktie niet :o
<JanC> iets wat de sendmail interface om mails te versturen implementeert is genoeg
<pheros> en dat is?
<pheros> wat zou ik dan het beste kunnen gebruiken?
<JanC> bijvoorbeeld postfix (standaard mailserver op Ubuntu Server) of een ultra-simpele MTA die enkel maisl kan versturen (er zijn er meerdere zo in de repositories)
<Oer> je hebt "  sendmail_path =  /usr/sbin/sendmail -t -i " aan je php.ini toegevoegd ?
<Oer> en de ; van ;sendmail_path = verwijderd ?
<pheros> ja
<pheros> dat had ik gedaan ja
<Oer> welke error krijg je precies ?
<pheros> geen
<pheros> dat is et probleem
<pheros> er gebeurt helemaal niets
<pheros> hij zegt wel "verzonden" maar er komt neits aan
<JanC> wat zegt verzonden?
<pheros> de php testpagina
<JanC> en wat zeggen de mail logs?
<pheros> ik heb een testpagina die zegt "verzonden" als de mailfunctie uitgevoerd wordt en "error" als et niet uitgevoerd wordt
<pheros> waar staan die?
<JanC> ergens onder /var/log zoals alle andere logs?
<Oer> in /var/log/mail.log
<pheros> w8 ff ik zet ff de pc boven aan en dan kijk ik ff in die map, had em ff uitgezet omdat ik gevrestreerd daakte :P
<pheros> raakte
<pheros> moment
<Oer> heel goed, als het teveel word, ga een rondje lopen :P
<Oer> goed voor de bloedsomloop
<pheros> hijghijghijg :P
<pheros> en voor mn conditie :P
<pheros> ah hij staat aan :D
<pheros> verbinding is gewijgerd :s
<pheros> brb
<pheros> hoe kan dat nou weer :s
<pheros> zucht
<pheros> brb
<pheros> argh :S
<Oer> misschien je firewall ? je domein aan /etc/hosts toevoegen, en localhost aan /etc/hosts.allow  ? > http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-server-73/using-function-mail-in-php-sendmail-configuration-problem-ubuntu-9-04-a-742528/#post4086074
<pheros> Oer: ik kwam er zondag nog in en nu nie meer :S
<Oer> ow het heeft gewerkt ?
<pheros> ja
<Oer> wat vind je in je mail.log ?
<Oer> kun je die posten op paste.ubuntu.com ?
<JanC> die sendmail_path is overigens de default, dus maakt niet echt uit of je die instelt of niet...
<pheros> Oer: ik kan nog niet in mijn server :S
<Oer> ook niet met SSH ?
<pheros> in mijn php info staat dit: /usr/sbin/sendmail -t
<pheros> ik probeer te verbinden met ssh :p
<pheros> met http lukt et wel, xampp werkt dus wel hihi :P
<pheros> telnet lukt ook niet
<JanC> xampp ?
<pheros> kgebruik lampp
<pheros> gebasseerd op xampp
<JanC> waarom niet gewoon standaard Ubuntu ?
<pheros> maar klopt deze regel:
<pheros> wat is standaard dan?
<JanC> gewoon apache, PHP en zo installeren volgens de documentatie?  ☺
<pheros> JanC: ik snap et nie kan je et mssn wat uitgebreider uitleggen (sorrie ik ben nog vrij nieuw met ubuntu server)
<pheros> ik heb al wel wat ervaring met ubuntu desktop, maar niet met ubuntu server
<JanC> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/web-servers.html --> onderdelen Apache & PHP daar ?
<pheros> w8 ff ff wat tabblade sluite kbegin een beetje ruzie te krijgen met de hoeveel heid tabbladen :p
<JanC> ?
<JanC> ik heb > 200 tabbladen open?
<pheros> bedoel je dat van tomcat?
<JanC> nee
<JanC> apache httpd + php
<JanC> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/mysql.html --> en mysql wil je waarschijnlijk ook?
<pheros> w8 ff hoor ik lees ff :p
<pheros> ben niet zo snel in leze
<stef> ik krijg deze fout in email bij het uivoeren van een script:  line 49: [: 21: unary operator expected
<stef> het gaat om dit scripts: http://www.havetheknowhow.com/scripts/CPUTempShutdown.txt
<stef> over dit stukje:      if [ ${newstr} -ge $1 ]
<pheros> JanC: ik kan daar niet echt vinden wat hun gebruiken bij sendmail_path
<JanC> pheros: niks (de default is immers gewoon hetzelfde als wat jij invulde)
<JanC> kijk liever in de mail logs wat daar gebeurt
<pheros_> haai :)
<pheros_> ben ik weer
<pheros_> huh?
<pheros_> ow lol
<pheros_> :P
<JanC> <JanC> kijk liever in de mail logs wat daar gebeurt
<pheros_> JanC: ik ren weer ff naar boven naar mijn server want ik kom er nog niet in :p
<pheros> wow
<pheros> dat is een hele waslijst :o
<pheros> my unqualified host name (phenw-sv-01) unknown: sleeping for retry
<pheros> dat is de laatste regel
<pheros> unable to qualify my own domain name (phenw-sv-01) -- using short name
<pheros> gethostbyaddr(192.168.1.17) failed: 1
<pheros> dat zijn de laatste 3 regels die ik heb opgenoemd
<jk> stef: hoe roep je dat script aan?
<jk> (met welke argumenten)
<stef> gewoon via cron bedoel je ?
<stef> in cron heb ik:
<stef> * * * * * /serverscripts/controletemp
<pheros> dat zijn de laatste 3 regels in het log JanC
<stef> (ik heb even ***** zodat ik ik snel kan testen)
<jk> stef: bovenin staat: # Expects two arguments:
<jk> #    1. Warning temperature
<jk> #    2. Critical shutdown temperature
<jk> die moet je wel meegeven
<stef> inderdaad , had erover gelezen.
<stef> die ./CPUTempShutdown.sh 30 40 moet je die gewoon ingeven in terminal ?
<pheros> JanC: moet ik ergens nog mijn mailserver configureren?
<pheros> haai JVB
<JVB> ik heb een scanner probleem
<JVB> voorheen had ik een Brother 135c en die werkte goed
<JVB> maar nu heb een mfc-250c
<JVB> de printer werkt wel maar niet de scanner
<JVB> haai pheros kan je mij helpen ?
<JanC> pheros: daar lijkt het op ja, en ik suggereer dat je postfix of een minimale relay-only MTA gebruikt...
<JVB> brscan is voorheen geinstalleerd en dat functioneerde goed
<pheros> ah JVB dat probleem ken ik :P je moet ff op de website kijken of daar de drivers op staan voor linux (natuurlijk liefst debian) en anders kun je misschien in de driver lijst vinden, bij mijn cannon kon ik 1 versie ouder nemen en toen pakte die em ook :)
<stef> jk: nmv, het is gelukt, beddankt!
<pheros> JanC: kan je bij deze tjet prive?
<JVB> heb ik net gedaan
<JVB> maar lukt mij helaas niet
<JVB> brother zegt dit :
<JVB> Ubuntu 9.10, 10.04
<JVB> 1. Open "/lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules" file.
<JVB> 2.Add the following two lines to the end of the device list. (Before the line "# The following rule will disable ..."):
<JVB> The lines to be added---------------------------
<JVB> # Brother scanners
<JVB> ATTRS{idVendor}=="04f9", ENV{libsane_matched}="yes"
<JVB>  
<JVB> 3. Restart the OS.
<JVB> maar dit lijkt niet genoeg te zijn
<stef> jk: als ik nu bv een temp neem, zodat hij een error moet geven dan zegt hij: 74: bad substitution (op regel 74 staat 'done')
<pheros> hmmm JVB en op de brothersite kon je ook geen drivers vinden?
<pheros> JanC: zou je me ff ermee willen helpen, want ik zou niet weten hoe ik em kan configureren?
<JVB> niet voor die scanner maar wel de printerdriver
<pheros> hmmm
<pheros> normaal gesproken als je de printer installeert paktie de scanner ook meteen
<pheros> maar bij brother dus niet?
<stef> jk: laat maar had een typ fout, alles werkt nu. Nog eens bedankt!
<jk> np
<JVB> blijkbaar niet
<pheros> wat een klotemerk dan haha :P euhm ff denke hoe je dat et beste op kan lossen hmm ik had daar bij descanner van me vader een truukje voor euhm
<pheros> je zou kunnen zoeken op serienummer missschien en dan dus [serienummer]  linux? misschien dat de drivers voor de scanner ook door een andere uitgever worden aangeboden, komt weleens vaker voor
<pheros> dat is et enige wat ik kan bedenken
<pheros> dat is et enige wat ik kan bedenken
<pheros> hmm
<pheros> et werkt nog niet :s
<pheros> JanC: zal ik sendmail verwijderen?
<pheros> ?
<stef> Vraag: ik werk met ssmtp, en ik krijg mails van de server enz op een gmail adres. Ik laat de mails versturen naar hetzelfde adres, maar zou ik bv toch de afzender een willkeurige naam kunnen geven bv informatie@server.be (terwijl het toch een gmail adres is)
<Oer> je wilt de afzender faken ?
<Oer> grinnik....
<pheros> maar Oer ik krijg et nog nie voor elkaar
<pheros> nog ff en ik gooi et ding van 500 euro et raam uit :s
<Oer> pheros, ik ben niet zo goed et mail-config, om te kunnen zeggen waar je moet zoeken :(
<pheros> weet jij et mssn stef hoe je php functie mail werkend kan krijgen?
<stef> pheros: sorry ik ken niks van php.
<pheros> ook nie van webservers?
<stef> Oer: Ja ik wil proberen dat ik bv verschillende adressen zou kunnen maken zoals temperatuur@server.be
<stef> nee sorry, ik ben zelf trouwens nog een beginner in linux ^^
<pheros> ik ben inmiddels wel een kenner in ubuntu desktop maar met server.... :p
<pheros> ik gaat ff eten maken
<pheros> tossow
<Oer> als je van een gmail stuurd, kan je toch geen andere afzender gebruiken ? dat klinkt als ... spam
<stef> ja in de ssmtp conf file moet je zo een gmail ingeven, en het wachtwoord ervan
<stef> ik laat alle mails versturen naar hetzelfde adres van waar ik ga verzenden: stef@gmail.com gaat logs zenden naar stef@gmail.com
<stef> ik zou dat graag zo houden, maar dat het gewoon een andere naam krijgt bv stef@gmail.com stuurt naar stef@gmail.com onder de naam temperatuur@server.com
<Oer> nee, dan zou je de domein @server.com moeten bezitten.
<Oer> rare vraag, snap je zelf niet, hoe krom je vraag is ?
<stef> hmm ok, ik dacht dat ik het ergens gelzen had dat het kon, maar zal wel fout zijn dan :D
<stef> Oer: ik heb het terug gevonden: http://www.havetheknowhow.com/Configure-the-server/Install-ssmtp.html
<stef> het stukje van Adding reverse aliases
<Oer> schrijver tiept: I personally haven't done this but ...
<pheros> biw :)
<pheros> kan iemand me weer ff helpe met ubuntu server?
<pheros> ik krijg php mail functie niet werkend. ik weet niet of ik een mailserver of iets heb geinstalleerd
<MonkeyDust> werkt andere php code wel?
<MonkeyDust> is apache2 geïnstalleerd?
<MonkeyDust> wat krijg je in je browser op 127.0.0.1 ?
<pheros> ja
<pheros> et is alleen dat mail niet werkt
<pheros> php is geinstallerd en apache ook
<pheros> kheb lampp geinstalleerd
<MonkeyDust> maar werkt het? ga in je browser naar 127.0.0.1
<pheros> het werkt ja
<pheros> zelfs phpinfo werkt
<MonkeyDust> ok
<pheros> ik had eerst sendmail gebruikt...
<pheros> maar dat lukte ook niet :s
<pheros> suggesties?
<MonkeyDust> plak de code hier http://paste.ubuntu.com/ en plak de link in de chatbox
<MonkeyDust> en als je sendto: gebruikt? dit is gewone html
<pheros> van php.ini of...
<pheros> van php.ini of van de php bestand
<pheros> et ligt niet aan et php bestand, dat heb ik al getest
<MonkeyDust> de code die je zelf geschreven hebt
<pheros> van het php bestand dus?
<MonkeyDust> de code die niet werkt
<pheros> ok moment
<pheros> ff kijken hoe ik daar kom
<MonkeyDust> in php moet je telkens een ; zetten, achter elke regel, of het werkt niet
<pheros> ja dat weet ik
<pheros> maar het php bestand werkt
<pheros> aan het php bestand ligt et niet
<pheros> die heb ik ook getest op een andere server en daar werktie wel
<pheros> dus dan ligt et aan het php.ini bestand, lijkt mij
<pheros> toch?
<MonkeyDust> kijk na of er achter de code voor mail ook een ; staat
<pheros> mom3n5
<pheros> moment
<pheros> in php.ini bedoel je toch?
<CasW> Was dat l33t of gewoon een typfout? :p
<pheros> dat aws typfout
<CasW> Oké :p Ga door
<pheros> MonkeyDust: ik heb sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail -t
<pheros> daar staat geen ; voor
<pheros> zit daar een fout?
<MonkeyDust> en bestaat /usr/sbin/sendmail ?
<pheros> zal ff kijke moment
<pheros> ja bestaat
<MonkeyDust> en als je sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart doet?
<pheros> ja
<MonkeyDust> try again
<MonkeyDust> mail, bedoel ik
<pheros> ok moment :)
<pheros> trouwens vraagje heh...
<pheros> kan het dit zijn...
<pheros> "to enable sendmail to use starttls you need...."
<pheros> moet dat ge enabled zijn?
<MonkeyDust> probeer eens, dan weet je het :)
<MonkeyDust> trial and error
<pheros> wat is dat eiglijk?
<CasW> starttls is beveiliging
<pheros> ok
<CasW> Hoeft dus in principe niet, ik zou eerst proberen gewoon een mail te sturen
<pheros> ok ff probere
<pheros> hij is aan et lade
<pheros> nee hij pakt em niet
<pheros> ik krijg....
<pheros> sendmail[2247]
<pheros> heel veel getalletjes....
<pheros> to=mail@spam.la, ctladdr=nobody (65534/65534), delay=00:00:00, xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=relay,$
<pheros> dat is de laatste melding
<CasW> Check je mail, het lijkt gelukt te zijn denk ik
<pheros> heb ik al gedaan ut is niet aangekomen
<MonkeyDust> spam.la?
<pheros> eiglijk mijn eigen, phospers@gmail.com
<pheros> maar hij is niet aangekomen
<pheros> ben ik mssn nog iets vergeten
<MonkeyDust> beats me
<pheros> ?
<pheros> hij doet er ook best lang over om te laden
<CasW> Hoe probeer je het te doen? Je kon nl. geen mails sturen vanaf localhost dacht ik
<pheros> w8 ik laat ff zien wat ik gebruik als php
<pheros> mail($to, $subject, $message, $headers); is mijn php mail code
<CasW> Maar waar zet je dit? Op een externe server of in je localhost?
<pheros> op localhost zeg maar
<CasW> Dan werkt mail volgens mij niet
<pheros> want?
<CasW> Daar zat ik ook tijden mee te prutsen
<CasW> Want het is geen echte server? Ik weet het niet
<pheros> waarom lukt et dan op andere linux servers wel?
<CasW> Omdat die anders in zijn gesteld, neem ik aan, ik weet het niet, ik zal even zoeken
<pheros> kej
<pheros> ik weet dat et zou moeten kunnen alleen ik weet niet hoe
<pheros> daarom dacht ik ik vraag et ff :P
<CasW> Oh, wacht, ik weet het denk ik alweer, het is omdat standaard LAMPP of zo niet is geïnstalleerd, maar dat had jij wel gedaan?
<pheros> euh ik heb achteraf geinstalleerd
<pheros> khad niets aangevinkt bij dat setup
<CasW> Heeft het ooit gewerkt? Want je moet ook nog allerhande poorten openzetten
<pheros> ik heb aan et begin ooit eens dat setup weer in gekund om wat opties te installeren, maar weet niet meer hoe ik dat deed, weet jij dat mssn?
<CasW> Nee
<pheros> poorten op de server of in de router?
<CasW> In de router, als je pech hebt, laat je internetprovider het niet door, en met de server bedoel je localhost?
<pheros> weet je trouwens mssn hoe ik hierin foutmeldingen kan laten weergeven in de webpagina
<CasW> -v, verbose?
<CasW> Oh, in de webpagina weet ik het niet, nee, misschien moet je dat zelf coden
<pheros> ok dat zoek ik dan nog wel uit
<pheros> in de router staan alle poorten die open moeten staan open
<CasW> 25? (Die wordt hier genoemd, ik ben zelf geen expert wat dat betreft)
<pheros> ja die ook
<pheros> dat is standaard smtp
<pheros> en beveiligd smtp is 110 :P
<pheros> kheb cisco gehad :p
<CasW> Zoals ik al zeg, ik weet dit allemaal niet, ik heb dus alleen hier mijn vader die zegt dat die poort open moet zijn, wil je een mail versturen met je localhost
<pheros> maar is et dan verstandiger dat ik ff opnieuw installeer om dan ook de standaard mailserver te installere? :P
<CasW> Je kunt het natuurlijk proberen, maar ik denk dat je eerst maar moet kijken bij je internetprovider of hij het ondersteunt
<pheros> het wordt ondersteund, want ik heb in windows het ook voor elkaar gekregen
<CasW> Oké, dan zou ik het denk ik inderdaad opnieuw installeren
<pheros> alleen toen crashte windows steeds, khad nogal last van virusssen :S vandaar dat ik overgestapt ben naar linux :p
<pheros> en daarnaast merk ik dat linux veel makkelijker is :)
<pheros> ok dan zet ik em nu ff uit en begin ik morgen met herinstallatie :)
<CasW> En sneller, stabieler, meer open, ... :D
<pheros> ja idd
<pheros> en gratis (L)
<pheros> :p
<pheros> is dit trouwens irc?
<CasW> Dat inderdaad ook
<CasW> Ja
<CasW> (Hoe kan je dat níet weten, terwijl je erop zit? Hoe zit je erop?)
<pheros> ik weet niet wie de eigenaar is.... maar ik heb nog een flashscript voor irc :P
<pheros> neit op geled :p
<pheros> gelet
<CasW> Ah, oké, handig :D
<pheros> :P
<pheros> ik heb ook een eigen website trouwens :)
<CasW> Ik ook :)
<CasW> (Nu is die waarschijnlijk een stuk minder technologisch geavanceerd, maar goed)
<CasW> Als je hem wilt zien: www.technotaal.nl
<pheros> is register uitgeschakeld?
<CasW> :D
<CasW> register? :p
<pheros> mijnes is http://phenw.theophillus.nl
<pheros> ja /ns register :P
<pheros> ow wacht ik keek er overheen :p
<pheros> hatjie :o
<CasW> Waar voor je die codes in? :p
<pheros> wat?
<pheros> mijn website?
<pheros> php, javascript, css3 en html4 :P
<pheros> ik wou eiglijk xhtml doen maar dat kan nie ivbm mijn chat
<CasW> Nee, dat /ns
<pheros> irc is dat
<pheros> das een irc commando
<pheros> typ maar /ns hlep
<pheros> euh /ns help dus
<CasW> Oh, dan ondersteunt Pidgin die niet, ik dacht eigenlijk dat je het over mijn website had
<CasW> En het is /help ns :p
<pheros> nee het is /ns help dat geeft help weer van nickserv :P
<CasW> Oh :p
<pheros> ik ben zelf ook room admin dus kweet  et wel :P
<CasW> Ik niet dus kweet  et niet :p
<pheros> haha :P
<pheros> ik zeg nie da je et dan nie perse weet :P
<pheros> heb je me website gezien?
<CasW> Ja, jQuery voor die uitklapmenuutjes? Of helemaal zelf geschreven?
<viezerd> als /ns niet werkt, /msg nickserv help werkt altijd
<pheros> zelfgeschreven
<CasW> Ja, daar dacht ik inderdaad zelf ook al aan :)
<pheros> ja klopt viezerd :P
<viezerd> :)
<pheros> mag ik heel ff 1 keeertje flauw doen? :P
<CasW> Maar natuurlijk
 * pheros vindt viezerd maar vies :P
<viezerd> :/
<pheros> meost ff :p
<viezerd> ok :p
<pheros> hmz mijn printer gaat nie aan...
<pheros> ff de stekker erin doen :P
<CasW> Hmm, ik moet maar weer 's aan de slag (wiskunde...)
<pheros> ik niet :P
<pheros> zit neit meer op school
<CasW> Heerlijk
<reno> goedenavond iemand ervaring met virtualbox?
<CasW> Oppervlakkig
<reno> en dan specifiek de nat settings
<CasW> Nee, ik haak af :p
<reno> goedenavond iemand ervaring met virtualbox?
<jk> dat vroeg je net ook al :)
<jk> kun je niet beter vertellen wat je probleem is? :)
<reno> ik heb virualbox draaien met ubuntu lamp server
<reno> ik krijg dan een nat ip 10.0.2.15
<MonkeyDust> je moet bridged kiezen
<reno> hoe kan ik dat veranderen dat die van buiten te zien is
<MonkeyDust> dan krijgt je virtuele machine een ip adres binnen de range van je eigen pc
<reno> ik ga even proberen
<MonkeyDust> http://imagebin.org/143389
<reno> nu heb ik geen internet meer op de virtual server
<koelingke> halo
<koelingke> kent iemand een programa waar ik temperatute kan zien en koelingsnelheid regelen
<Oer> koelingke, installeer LMsensors > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<koelingke> dankje
<Oer> feitenlijk, als uw bios juist staat, hoeft u weinig te regelen, behalve de detectie draaien.
<koelingke> heb paar problemen met koeling ik wil men koeling iets harder laten draaien soms
<koelingke> maar hoe moet ik iets aanpassen de lmsensors zijn geinstlaeerd
<Oer> ook de panel-widget ?
<Oer> daarmee kan je waarden instellen, dacht ik ..
<stef> normaal kan ik toch gewoon een autorun.inf aanmaken en op stick zetten, zodat die automatisch word geopend.
<Oer> dat kan stef, in windooows :-D
<Oer> linux is geen windows, gelukkig.
<stef> haha :D dus in linux gaat hte niet ?
<Oer> btw windows wil van die autostart af.
<stef> het*
<Oer> nee, je kan wel aangeven wat er moet gebeuren als je een usb stick erinstopt. map openen, of een foto progje ..
<stef> bash script openen ? gaat dat ook?
<reno> het werkt!
<Oer> bash script op een usb stick ofzo ?
<MonkeyDust> is stef terminaal geïndoctrineerd door dat systeem uit redmond?
<Oer> afkikverschijnsel :-D
<MonkeyDust> cold turkey?
<MonkeyDust> stef: les 1: Windows = bug #1
<stef> haha ;)
<Jhinta> en een goeie avond en lol
<stef> ja ik zou graag willen, dat als ik mijn usb stick in de computer steek, dat die automatisch een backup gaat maken.
<CyberGabber> stef: autorun = evil - niet safe
<MonkeyDust> aurtoru
<MonkeyDust> autorun = open deur voor malware
<Oer> je zou een script kunnen maken, die checked of er een bepaalde UID  aanmeld...
<Oer> maar hoe .. ?
<jk> volgens mij kun je mbv udev scripts aanroepen als je een device toevoegt
<MonkeyDust> stef: kijk eens in gconf-editor => apps - nautilus - preferences - media_autorun
<jk> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbDriveDoSomethingHowto
<reno> nu kan ik de server wel van buiten zien maar de server kan niet meer naar buiten (bv updates)
<jk> reno: je moet het netwerk in de guest goed configureren (correcte gateway, dns, ...)
<reno> de guest kan wel naar buiten
<jk> h1> <OerHeks> grandioos, dat #Twitter nog werkt, ondanks zoveel msg over #Fukushima #Japan #Nuclear #Radiation
<jk> *** warning: Twitter Fail Whale
<jk> oeps
<Oer> jah :(
<jk> ging per ongeluk ook dit kanaal in :)
<koeling> nu ijk die plugin hebt zegt het no sensors enable no sensord enable
<koeling> hoe enable ik die sensors
<stef> jk: die link die je hebt gestuurd, ik heb alles gedaan, maar het werkt niet
<Oer> is je script wel executable ?
<Oer> chmod +x <script>
<CyberGabber> Stef: Die link / Howto is niet optimaal, zie opm: 'THIS HOWTO DOES NOT WORK YET. The scripts are broken' en 'Needs Expansion: This article is incomplete, and needs to be expanded.'
<stef> ja, het script en de rule is executable
<CyberGabber> Stef, autorun is nooit veilig. zie div. artikelen. o.a. http://www.security.nl/artikel/36096/1/Linux_kwetsbaar_voor_USB_Autorun-aanval.html
<lotuspsychje> intressant cybergabber
<CasW> Dat is al gestopt dacht ik
<lotuspsychje> blokeert ubuntu geen SYN by default?
<CyberGabber> stef: Ik begrijp dat je een USB wilt inpluggen, en dat er dan autom. een backuo van div. bestanden van je PC naar die USb gekopieerd/gebackupt moeten worden? Waarom niet gewoon via een scriptje wat je op de PC plaatst?
<stef> ja idd de bedoeling is dat alles wat op mijn stick staat gebackupped word op mijn 'server'
<stef> ja ik ben nu bezig met deze toe te passen:
<stef> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=502864
<CyberGabber> Stef, de bestanden op die stick, komen die weer van een PC uit hetzelfde LAN, ik bedoel gebruik je de stick puur om de data van bv PC naar server te zetten oid?
<stef> nee maar stel dat ik even belangrijke bestanden op mijn stick heb staan, en ik ga bv naar een vriend, dat ik nog rap mijn stick insteek in de server, zodat hij die gaat kopieren
<stef> moest er iets bij mijn vriend fout gaan, dat de bestanden nog op mijn server staan
<CyberGabber> ok, een 'backup' van de stick maken dus.
<CyberGabber> stef: Ter info: momenteek 4Gb sticks onder 10 Euro
<Oer> 6,95
<stef> ik heb er 1 van 8gb :)
<sgs1990> weet iemand welk command ik in de terminal in moet typen om te zien welk moederbord ik heb?
<CasW> lshw
<CasW> (list hardware)
<sgs1990> thanks
<CasW> Ik weet niet of er een argument is die alleen het moederbord laat zien
<sgs1990> ik ook niet, maar hier staat wel het moederbord tussen
<sgs1990> dankjewel
<CasW> Geen dank
<reno> ik kan mijn lamp server in virtual box wel zien van buiten maar die kan niet op internet (updates etc.) iemand een idee?
<reno> ik kan mijn lamp server in virtual box wel zien van buiten maar deze kan niet naar buiten (updaten etc) iemand een idee?
<MonkeyDust> kun je surfen in vbox?
<reno> nee
<MonkeyDust> heb je het netwerk al aangepast naar bridged?
<reno> ja
<reno> als ik in de cli "route" doe zie ik ook de gateway
<reno> die goed is
<MonkeyDust> doe eens mtr google.com
<reno> name or service not known: no such file etc...
<reno> is het antwoord.
<MonkeyDust> never mind
<Oer> host alow ?
<reno> hoe check ik dat?
<Oer> http://linuxservertutorials.blogspot.com/2008/11/ubuntu-hostsallow.html
<reno> ik kon wel internetten in nat mode maar niet meer in bridge
<reno> verandert de host alow dan ook mee?
<Oer> je kwam met de vraag, dat je geen internet had op je server in vbox
<Oer> dus dit begrijp ik niet
<reno> ja klopt
<reno> wel van buiten naar binnen maar niet van binnen naar buiten
<Oer> je hebt hem op bridged gezet, mischien ook even naar de adapters kijken die in de zelfde config staan ?
<Oer> je kan vaak kiezen uit 4-5 adapters, virtueel
<hansw> pcnet-fast III werkt met bridging hier
<Oer> ja, meestal word de juiste gedetecteerd.
<hansw> heb wel dhcp op mijn routertje
<reno> de host werkt op eth1, in de vb staat alles op eth 0
<hansw> ah :-)
<hansw> daar heb ik ook ooit eens enorm mee lopen kloten
<hansw> uiteindelijk weer terug gegaan naar genat systeem
<reno> moet dan alles ip de vbox op eth1 ?
<reno> in
<hansw> kan
<hansw> maar heb je een routering goed staan op eth0?
<hansw> s/een/de/
<reno> ja
<reno> ik kan hem wel zien van buiten
<hansw> heb je wel de juiste gateway aangemaakt voor eth0 op de pc en die gebruikt binnen vbox om naar buiten te mogen?
<hansw> die gateway zorgt er voor dat je naar buiten kunt
<Oer> in /etc/network/interfaces
<MonkeyDust> zou zo moeilijk niet mogen zijn, bij mij werkt alles in vbox
<hansw> MonkeyDust, hij heeft op zijn pc's twee eth's en wil de vbox via de niet default gateway laten lopen
<MonkeyDust> ah, ok
<sgs1990> weet iemand een commando voor de terminal waardoor ik de cpu temperatuur kan zien?
<sgs1990> acpi -t werkt bij mij niet
<MonkeyDust> conky?
<hansw> reno, kun je wel aan de open poorten van je pc komen vanuit de vbox?
<CyberGabber> sgs1990:Met 'werkt bij mij niet' bedoel je ....?
<sgs1990> dat als ik acpi -t intyp e niks gebeurt
<MonkeyDust> sgs1990: /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM0/temperature
<sgs1990> dan krijg ik de volgende opdracht regel
<hansw> reno, http://www.wiki.blue-it.org/VirtualBox#Virtual_network_configuration_on_the_ubuntu.2Fdebian_host
<hansw> reno, zie daar ook het verschil in de gateways
<sgs1990> monkeydust:  bij mij staat in de map thermal
<sgs1990> thermal_zone helemaal niks
<sgs1990> ook niet verborgen
<JanC> sgs1990: welke "CPU-temperatuur" ?
<JanC> intern of extern?
<sgs1990> oke intern en extern gaat me iets te ver
<sgs1990> kwist niet dat er verschil was
<Oer> cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/TZ00/temperature
<JanC> intern is gemeten door de CPU zelf, extern is een sensor op sommige moederborden die net onder de CPU zit of zo
<sgs1990> oke, wat is het gebruikelijkste wat hij aan zou geven zeg maar
<sgs1990> denk intern dan
<Oer> tiep eens gewoon 'sensors'
<sgs1990> no sensors found!
<JanC> dat klinkt alsof je moederbord niet herkend wordt
<sgs1990> sgs1990-media@sgs1990-media:~$ sensors-detect
<sgs1990> You need to be root to run this script.
<JanC> of ACPI in je BIOS dat broken is
<Oer> sudo ..
<sgs1990> dat zou ook kunnen, is oud beesje
<sgs1990> moet sudo voor sensor detect?
<Oer> jups, daar vraagd hij om
<CyberGabber> sgs1990:sudo sensors-detect
<sgs1990> kheb hem al
<sgs1990> hele lap tekst
<Oer> en maar y drukken
<Oer> yes yes yes oke doemaar yes yes yes  en laten wegschrijven yes
<sgs1990> Silicon Integrated Systems SIS5595...                       No
<sgs1990> VIA VT82C686 Integrated Sensors...                          No
<sgs1990> VIA VT8231 Integrated Sensors...                            No
<sgs1990> AMD K8 thermal sensors...                                   No
<sgs1990> AMD Family 10h thermal sensors...                           No
<sgs1990> AMD Family 11h thermal sensors...                           No
<sgs1990> Intel Core family thermal sensor...                         No
<sgs1990> Intel Atom thermal sensor...                                No
<sgs1990> Intel AMB FB-DIMM thermal sensor...                         No
<sgs1990> VIA C7 thermal sensor...                                    No
<hansw> #zwaai
<sgs1990> VIA Nano thermal sensor...                                  No
<Oer> geeft niet, hij detekteert de juiste
<sgs1990> sorry daarvoor,,, had de pastbin moeten gebruiken
<sgs1990> Monitoring programs won't work until the needed modules are
<sgs1990> loaded. You may want to run '/etc/init.d/module-init-tools start'
<sgs1990> to load them.
<sgs1990> unloading is ok dan, maar verder doet ie et niet
<sgs1990> zou de temp meter op et moederbord kapot zijn?
<CyberGabber> sgs1990: Gebruik je Gnome?
<sgs1990> geloof het wel,, ubuntu 10.10
<Oer> nou restart die tools, zou ik zeggen.
<Oer> sudo ..
<CyberGabber> sgs1990: Doe eens: sudo apt-get install sensors-applet
<sgs1990> oke en dan,, waar heeft hij dit nu ge installeerd?
<CyberGabber> sgs1990: Hierna op de panel-balk kiezen voor met rechtermuis kiezen: Add to Panel, dan selecteer je die GNOME Sensors Applet
<sgs1990> staat er niet tussen, heeft hem dus niet geinstalleerd
<sgs1990> nog es proberen
<sgs1990> sensors-applet is reeds de nieuwste versie.
<sgs1990> en toch staat hij niet tussen de lijst
<sgs1990> herstart van systeem nodig?
<sgs1990> zo terug
<CyberGabber> sgs1990: De applet zou erbij moeten staan als 'Hardware Sensors Monitor'
<reno> het werkt
<reno> bij de host de verkeerde netwerkadapter gekozen
<Oer> :-)
<reno> Het bleek het verkeerde netwerkadapter type te zijn, nu werkt het wel!
<hansw> reno, welke netwerk adaptor moest je kiezen dan?
<hansw> kijk, JanC en erkan^ zitten bij elkaar op het netwerk
<erkan^> ?
<hansw> jullie verdwenen beiden en kwamen kort na elkaar weer online
<JanC> hansw: ?
<JanC> ik verdweens vanwege een router reset, en ik betwijfel dat erkan^ voor de deur in z'n auto zit en m'n WiFi gehackt heeft  :P
<hansw> *g*
<erkan^> :-P
<pheros> heuj :) zijn er ergens standaard trainingen, het liefst met presentatie, die gegeven kunnen worden voor trainen met linux ubuntu om te kunnen gaan
<sjakoo> he ik heb een beetje vreemd probleem, maar er is iets niet goed gegaan met een kernel update en nu wordt mijn soundcard niet meer herkent
<sjakoo> Dit is in hardy btw
<pheros> hmm das idd een beetje vreemd
<pheros> en je kan nog wel in linux komen toch?
<sjakoo> ja
<sjakoo> voor de rest lijkt alles wel goed te werken
<sjakoo> en als ik terug ga in grub naar een eerdere kernel versie dan lost het probleem zich ook op
<hansw> staat je soundcard niet gewoon op mute?
<pheros> hoe is de updater gestopt, even om een beeld te krijgen, heb je een foutmelding gekregen of kreeg je een uitval...
<Oer> hardy LTS word niet meer ondersteund, dacht ik ?
<sjakoo> hardy wordt nog wel ondersteund volgens mij, ik had vandaag nog updates
 * pheros heeft geen ervaring met hardy :P
<pheros> Oer: :D
<sjakoo> Ik heb wel packages die held back zijn
<pheros> hmm dit is raar...
<pheros> volgens mij heb ik windows op mijn gsm staan :P
<pheros> xD
<Oer> idd tot june 2011
<sjakoo> Tja upgrade naar lucid is een optie alleen ben ik bang dat er dan vanalles kapot gaat
<sjakoo> ...
<Oer> desktop ?
<sjakoo> ja hardy desktop
<pheros> Oer: ik ga toch mijn ubuntu webserver opnieuw installeren en dan bij installatie al opgeven datie lampp en mailserver moet installere :P
<pheros> ff me raam dicht doen
<pheros> Oer: zoud at helpe?
<Oer> ik zou een verse installatie doen. eerst backup maken natuurlijk.
<hansw> pheros, je draait nu al een lampje op ubuntu?
<hansw> dan kunnen er twee zaken misgaan
<hansw> 1, je mysql apps moet je updaten voor de wachtwoorden
<hansw> 2. php heeft deprecated funties
<pheros> lampje?
<pheros> o zo
<sjakoo> nieuwe installatie is wel weer extra werk, zie ik een beetje tegenop
<hansw> linux, apache, mysql en perl/php/python
<pheros> hansw: mijn probleem is dat de mail niet verzonden wordt terwijl de mai functie wel gedaan wordt
<pheros> euh uitgevoerd
<pheros> mail
<pheros> o zo
<hansw> dan moet je in je logfiles van exim of postfix kijken, vermoedelijk een relay probleem
<pheros> hansw: ik had xampp gedownload en "geinstalleerd" handmatig
<hansw> xamp :-)
<pheros> ja
<pheros> en ik denk dat daar et probleem zit
<hansw> dat is os
<Oer> mail .. blokkeerd je provider poort 25 ?
<hansw> osx
<sjakoo> http://pastebin.com/YCWRYhtv
<pheros> hansw: ik denk dat dat mijn fout was
<sjakoo> Dit is wat ik krijg in de terminal
<hansw> pheros, dat is overigens wel een unix os
<pheros> Oer: nee want voorheen werkte het wel, op windows :P
<pheros> hansw: ik kwam er gister ook pas achter dat je het win32 gedeelte niet moet hebben
<pheros> brb ff opwarderen
<hansw> pheros, onder windows heb je wamp, onder osx xamp, onder linux heb je lamp
<hansw> overigens moet je die twee eersten niet gebruiken, dat staat ook in de voorwaarden, het is voor development, niet voor hosting
<hansw> en onder linux moet je gewoon apache installeren, php en mysql
<hansw> dat doe je heel eenvoudig
<pheros> hansw: xampp werkt ook onder windows :)
<pheros> er is een msi voor xampp :)
<pheros> brrrr tis koud :S
<hansw> xamp op windows?
<pheros> jup
<hansw> het moet niet gekker worden
<pheros> zie apachefriends
<hansw> waar staat de x dan voor
<hansw> ?
<hansw> het draait het onder cygwin?
<hansw> of, oude meuk in een emulator?
<pheros> euh geen idee waar die X voor staat :P mssn wel voor variabele? geen idee :p
<hansw> dus je draait iets wat je niet snapt? :-)
<pheros> Lampp = Linux... etc... :P
<pheros> ja :p
<pheros> idd :p
<pheros> doe ik wel vaker :p
<hansw> succes
<pheros> nee ik denk neit altijd na over wat iets betekent :p
<Oer> dus je gebruikt nu geen ubuntu ? :-s
<pheros> jawel :)
 * pheros heeft windows afgezworen
<sjakoo> ok ik ga upgraden naar lucid en hoop er het beste van...
<sjakoo> doei en dank!
<pheros> sjakoo: weet je wat je ook kan doen?
<sjakoo> ja wat dan?
<pheros> je kan ook dit proberen:
<pheros> open kernal
<sjakoo> ?
<pheros> typ sudo apt-get upgrade
<pheros> en daarna sudo apt-get update
<pheros> :P
<sjakoo> ja dat had ik al gedaan
<sjakoo> maar helaas
<pheros> hmm
<hansw> pheros, ik zou eerst eens bijlezen
<Oer> distro-upgrade *
<Oer> ja, voordat je rare tips gaat geven LoLz
<sjakoo> Oer had ik ook al gedaan
<hansw> en adviezen overlaten aan mensen die snappen wat ze doen
<pheros> o sorrie :P
<pheros> et schoot me opeens te binnen
<sjakoo> Hardy is bijna end of life en ik zag net op het ubuntu forum dat meer mensen 'mijn' probleem hebben
<sjakoo> de enige suggestie is upgrade naar lucid
<sjakoo> dus ja, morgen moeten er weer mensen werken op deze computer en geen muziek gaan ze niet leuk vinden
<hansw> sjakoo, na de upgrade naar lucid kun je vermoedelijk verder upgraden, maar eerst een backup
<sjakoo> dus dan kan ik het beter nu proberen op te lossen
<sjakoo> Ik maak standaard backups dus dat zou goed genoeg moeten zijn
<pheros> hansw: weet je wat ik wel heb gemerkt sinds ik overgestapt ben op ubuntu?
<sjakoo> Ik wil trouwens op lucid blijven hangen de komende paar jaar
<hansw> sjakoo, als dat werkt is het geen slecht ide
<hansw> idee zelfs
<sjakoo> hardy was perfect
<sjakoo> Als ik hardy proposed had uitgezet dan had het nog wel iets langer door gekunt, maar ja...
<hansw> sjakoo, het is een lts, dus waarom moeilijk doen
<sjakoo> precies
<hansw> pheros, nee, weet ik niet
<pheros> ik ben php programmeur, zoals dat tegenwoordig heet, en ik heb gemerkt dat in ubuntu veeeeeeeeel makkelijker script dan in windows hansw :o
<sjakoo> Maar ik ga nu verder met upgraden, want anders wordt het wel heel laat...
<pheros> succes sjakoo :)
<hansw> pheros, dat is bullshit
<pheros> hansw: is mijn mening, ik weet niet waarom, maar in ubuntu maak ik veel minder fouten dan in windows, ik weet ook niet waarom
<hansw> scripten doe je met kennis, niet met een os
<pheros> hansw: het ziet er wat overzichtelijker uit met de kleuren gphpedit heeft vergeleken met et programma dat ik in windows gebruikte
<Oer> als je een goeie editor hebt, scheelt de helft.
<pheros> denk dat dat et is
<hansw> Oer, helaas, dat is niet zo, handig voor mensen die de taal niet kennen
<pheros> hansw: voor mensen die de taal wel kennen en dislectie hebben is een goede editor, vooral met kleurtjes, ideaal :)
<pheros> en daar liep ik steeds tegen aan
<pheros> en daar heb ik nu geen last meer van met dank aan die gphpedit die in ubuntu zit :)
<hansw> ik ga er geen oordeel over geven, ik vraag je gewoon in te loggen op een oude aix doos en daar een php script te fixen
<pheros> aix?
<hansw> maar goed, iemand die gaat programmeren moet dat wel kunnen
<hansw> pheros, google er maar eens naar
<pheros> ik kan ook wel in een tekstverwerker een werkend script maken, maar dan duurt et veel en veel langer vanwege de typfouten die ik dan niet zie
<hansw> naast de \rn, \n rn \nr problemen zul je dat wel tegenkomen ja
<hansw> ik ga kappen, ik wordt langzaam gaar
<pheros> Oer: ? heb jij al veel ervaring in ubuntu?
<Oer> nou, een beetje :-)
<pheros> okej :)
<pheros> hoelang?
<Oer> ik denk een jaar of 3 nu.
<pheros> koel :)
<pheros> alleen desktop of ook server?
<Oer> ik weet weinig van server, eigenlijk de standaard beginnetjes.
<pheros> okej :)
<pheros> dus je bent meer de desktop gebruiker :)
<Oer> ik ben nu meer bezig met multi-touch
<Oer> dat gaat leuk worden in natty
<pheros> kej
<pheros> weet je wat ik raar vind?ik heb mijn laptop in hosts gezet, op de server, en mijn server in hosts op mijn desktop...
<pheros> en hij blijft "geweigerd"  zeggen
<pheros> blijf et apart vinden
<pheros> mijn pa is ook over op ubuntu :)
<belleman> halo
<belleman> weet iemand wat het commando "getent" doet.
<Oer> getent get entry's van je database
<Oer>   getent database [key ...]
<Oer> zie > man getent
<belleman> daar heb ik al reeds naar toe gekeken maar ik raak er niet wijzer uit
<belleman> vb wat doet "getent" in dit commando : getent group | grep vbox
<Oer> zoek in de database group de vbox gebruikers
<Oer> denk ik
<Oer> database kan  passwd, group, hosts, services, protocols, of networks zijn
<belleman> dat zou kunnen
<Oer> http://www.unixtutorial.org/commands/getent/
<belleman> ik ga eens kijken oer
<belleman> Kan  je "getent" gebruiken voor andere databases dan "passwd, group, hosts, services, protocols, of networks"?
<belleman> als ik het goed versta is "getent" ongeveer hetzelfde als "grep"
<Oer> volgens de manual van de maker niet.
<belleman> Oer ga jij morgen naar de les?
<belleman> bij Luc
<Oer> welke les ?
<belleman> volwassenonderwijs "het perspectief" linux
<Oer> nee, weet ik niks van :-)
<belleman> sorry dan heb ik iemand voor. mijn excuses
<Oer> geeft niks  :-D
<Oer> waar word dat gehouden  ?
<belleman> in Gent
<Oer> ah zo
<Oer> ik zat al hier te kijken, wat mis ik  > http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop
<Oer> misschien wel intressant voor u.
<belleman> ik ga eens kijken
<belleman> ik ga eens kijken
<Oer> het kost niet veel.
<Oer> ik bedoel, goedkoper dan gratis is geld toe.
<belleman> oer dank je voor de info. Ik ga slapen.
<Oer> oke belleman, succes !
#ubuntu-nl 2011-03-17
<Oer> voel vrij om de steunbetuiging te tekenen van de Ubuntu community op http://ourfriendsinjapan.com aan de Japanse Loco
<pheros> hallo :)
<pheros> wat is het standaard email server van ubuntu server?
<jk> pheros: postfix
<adrighem> cw=Z]PyO8PZL1R6NfQkL!PYO7PrOAQ,OWQ3Of
<adrighem> cw=Z]OXPqLqPq?~
<adrighem> cw=Z]Q+NmQ#NuQ+GxRfM[RV
<adrighem> cw=Z]PqM|S?LQQ:NlQ:N}R6KF
<adrighem> cw=Z]PbO8PaO8Pb?_QD
<adrighem> cw=Z]PANFR=O/RFB5
<SWAT> adrighem: doe eens normaal
<adrighem> Hehehe, leuke plugin voor xchat, cwirc....echt te gaaf, nu kun je morsecode sturen via je laptop....met een mooie ouderwetse morsecodehendel.
<adrighem> Maargoed, SWAT, pass de koffie eens.
<pheros> cwirc?
<pheros> jk: thnx
<pheros> als ik postfix gwoon installeer dan is ut toch al goed? dan installeertie toch meteen postfix-mysql etc?
<jk> nope, mysql support is niet standaard afaik
<SWAT> en dat is maar goed ook
<pheros> ik vertel ff kort wat ik wil doen... ik ben een webserver aan et proberen op te zetten... heb ik dan aan gwoon postfix genoeg?
<pheros> voor php mailfunctie
<jk> ja dan heb je genoeg. Je moet hem wel configureren uiteraard
<pheros> ok dus dan selecteer ik nu ff eerst alle pakketten.... en afntoe vraag ik of et slim is een bepaald pakket te selecteren en dan... ik neem aan datie alles automatisch installeert bij het afsluiten?
<jk> installeren bij afsluiten? nee dat doet ie direct
<pheros> dus bij et selecteren van die pakketten installeert hij et meteen?
<inSanity_> mogguh
<SWAT> pheros: je moet nog wel even op installeren/toepassen klikken. En daarna hoef je niet te rebooten ;)
<pheros> waar vind ik installeren/toepassen? sorrie ik ben nog maar beginner bij ubuntu server :$
<inSanity_> ik heb problemen met het afdrukken van afbeeldingen/pdf op een Brother HL 4040CN. Dit duurt een eeuwigheid - tekst gaat daarentegen binnen enkele seconden eruit
<pheros> ik zie alleen g: download/install/remove pkgs
<inSanity_> iemand een idee waar dit aan kan liggen?
<RawChid> Ik ken het
<RawChid> inSanity_, ik weet niet zo de oplossing, maar misschien wel een work around
<adrighem> pheros, SORRIE? SORRIE?
<RawChid> Wat bij mij welles werkte is om die PDF eerst te printen naar een bestand, en dat bestand weer printen naar je printer
<pheros> adrighem: das beetje een stopwoord van me :P
<SWAT> pheros: het is _sorry_ niet _sorrie_
<pheros> SWAT: waar vind ik dat "installeren"
<Jeeves_> SWAT: Zit niet so te zijken man!
<SWAT> pheros: in synaptic. Ik weet immers niet welke tool jij nu gebruikt
<adrighem> pheros, ik lees dat je een webserver wilt installeren. Maar je hebt het over postfix, wat een MTA is (voor e-mail).
<pheros> SWAT: ik zit nog in het setup van Ubuntu :P
<SWAT> inSanity_: kijk altijd even op openprinting.org ivm de ondersteuning voor jouw specifieke printer
<Jeeves_> Wie gaan er eigenlijk van Ubuntu af stappen wegens Unity?
<inSanity_> RawChid, geen idee hoe het kan - maar het werkt inderdaad zoals je zegt!
 * adrighem steekt zijn hand op.
<inSanity_> SWAT, bedankt ik zal daar eens kijken
<SWAT> Jeeves_: gewoon niet het ubuntu-desktop metapackage gebruiken en klaar :) (btw, wb)
<pheros> adrighem: ik kreeg php mailfunctie niet aan de gang, omdat hij geen mailding vond (mailserver)
 * inSanity_ gebruikt Awesome WM
<Jeeves_> SWAT: Daar gaan ze natuurlijk mee stoppen
<Jeeves_> En dan wordt het een bende
<RawChid> inSanity_, waarschijnlijk was die PDF een beetje ingewikkeld van binnen met plaatjes enzo. Als je em dan naar bestand print maakt ie er 1 plat plaatje van, en daar heeft je printer geen moeite mee...
<Jeeves_> en het gaat om het idee waar Ubuntu naartoe gaat. En die zuigt imho
<Jeeves_> En wb? Ik ben hier nooit weggeweest hoor :)
<Jeeves_> adrighem: Linux Mint doet nog wel gewoon gnome
<Jeeves_> en blijft dat ook doen
<RawChid> Voorlopig kun je tijdens inloggen toch ook gewoon kiezen voor Gnome...
<Jeeves_> RawChid: Tuurlijk, voorlopig wel.
<Jeeves_> En anders kun je altijd nog gnome uit Debian halen
<Jeeves_> Of van source compilen
<jk> Jeeves_: gnome blijft prima werken op nieuwere ubuntu versies
<RawChid> Misschien vind ik Unity wel een verbetering :)
<Jeeves_> RawChid: Dat kan ik me bijna niet voorstellen :)
<adrighem> Haha, gnome van source compileren...dat is een leuke.
<Jeeves_> jk: Ik weet het jongen. Je bent de 123'ste die het zegt
<adrighem> Misschien met jhbuild ofzo...
<jk> unity is meer een alternatief voor gnome-shell, en je kunt gnome-shell gewoon installeren op de nieuwe ubuntu
<jk> Jeeves_: zeur dan niet zo ;-)
<Jeeves_> jk: Ik zeur niet.
<Jeeves_> Ik ben vrolijk overgestapt op wat anders.
<Jeeves_> En ik vroeg me af of er meerdere waren
<Jeeves_> Ik denk dat Ubuntu de verkeerde kant op gaat, en ik vroeg me af of meerdere mensen dat vinden
<Jeeves_> Dus ik zeur niet. Ik interesseer me in de medemens
<jk> dat kan, maar dat kan overkomen alsof je zit te stoken, omdat je het in een ubuntu kanaal plempt...
<Jeeves_> En zoals Debian veel gebruikers is verloren door hun te trage releases, kan Ubuntu veel gebruikers verliezen door verkeerde besluiten.
<Jeeves_> jk: Ik kan het ook in een slackwarekanaal vragen, maar dat zal niet veel reactie opleveren he?
<Jeeves_> Iedereen moet lekker gebruiken wat ie wil, ik vraag het me gewoon af.
<Jeeves_> En misschien zit er hier nog wel iemand die wat doet met reacties van gebruikers is meetings ofzo
<Jeeves_> Dan kunnen ze dat meenemen in die meetings
<Jeeves_> in #slackware heeft dat niet veel zin. Dan zou het pas stoken zijn.
<jk> nou ja je zou verwachten dat mensen die overstappen ook overstappen van IRC channel
<SWAT> Jeeves_: ik gebruik atm Debian en Ubuntu, best of both worlds
<Jeeves_> Ik ben een erg tevreden gebruiker van ubuntu-server
<SWAT> voor nieuwe gebruikers blijf ik echter ubuntu aanraden
<Jeeves_> Daar bemoeit Shuttleworth zich niet mee :)
<Jeeves_> SWAT: Ik zit nu dus met de server happy op Ubuntu en met de desktop op linux mint.
<Jeeves_> Bevalt prima.
<SWAT> Jeeves_: als _jij_ er maar tevreden mee bent :)
<Jeeves_> Eerst nog maar eens even met BGP spelen!
<pheros> SWAT: ik kan niet vinden waar "installeren" staat voor ik quit doe, in het eind setup
 * adrighem gebruikt Debian en Ubuntu door elkaar.
<adrighem> pheros, je kunt het ook later installeren. 't is niet alsof dit je enige kans is.
<adrighem> later met apt-get, of met tasksel, of met aptitude, of met synaptic (als je grafisch spul hebt).
<Jeeves_> Beter is om het zonder grafisch  spul te doen, imho. Tenzij je natuurlijk een desktop op aan het zetten bent :)
<pheros> ah nu vraagtie om configuratie....
<pheros> ok adrighem
<pheros> adrighem: als ik voor php mailfunctie postfix wil configureren welke moet ik dan kiezen....
<pheros> internetsite, internetsite met smarthost, sataliet sisteem of enkel lokaal
<pheros> internetsite toch?
<Jeeves_> sataliet sisteem is het makkelijkst.
<Jeeves_> Dan stuurt ie al je mail naar de mailserver van je isp
<pheros> ah ok dus sataliet systeem
<Jeeves_> Anders ga je ook nog lokaal mail krijgen, en dat is in de meeste gevallen niet praktisch
<pheros> e-mail-naam van dit systeem.... moet ik daar mijn isp invullen of iets zelf?
<Jeeves_> De hostname van je machine
<Jeeves_> het is handig een naam te gebruiken die ook echt bestaat in dns
<pheros> dus in dit geval phenw-sv-01? zo heet die pc nu
<adrighem> bijvoorbeeld, maar handiger is om je externe naam te gebruiken. Dus de naam die aan je externe ip-adres gekoppeld zit.
<pheros> dus bijvoorbeeld phenw.dyndns.org?
<adrighem> Maargoed....da's hoogstwaarschijnlijk een dyn-adres anyway....dus gebruik je phenw-sv-01 maar.
<pheros> :P
<pheros> dus ik moet nu phenw-sv-01 gebruiken?
<adrighem> ja
<adrighem> en vergeet de smtp van je isp niet in te vullen bij de relay-address vraag...kweet even de exacte formulering niet.
<pheros> smtp doorvoer.....
<pheros> daar moet neem ik aan smtp.phenw-sv-01?
<pheros> klopt dat?
<adrighem> smtp.xs4all.nl ofzo.....
<pheros> heeft xs4all verificatie nodig of kan ik beter mijn isp gebruiken
<pheros> ?
<adrighem> ja, je moet natuurlijk je eigen isp gebruiken...die xs4all was maar een voorbeeld
<pheros> okej
<pheros> hij is aan et installere :D
<pheros> ff kijken of et werkt :)
<pheros> hmm nu doet ftp et neit
 * pheros zucht ff....
<pheros> hoe installeer je phpmyadmin?
<pheros> dat us toch sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin?
<pheros> us = is
<Vancha> pheros, anders doe je het bij xampp
<Vancha> lampp op linux :)
<pheros> kan ik gwoon xampp naast apache etc zette?
<pheros> of moet ik dat dan eerst ff verwijderen?
<Vancha> volgens mij kan het er wel naast, maar ik zou het verwijderen ja;)
<Vancha> zet je wat je nu in htdocs hebt in de nieuwe htdocs folder
<pheros> ik heb momenteel niets in lampp zitten
<Vancha> http://sourceforge.net/projects/xampp/files/XAMPP%20Linux/1.7.4/xampp-linux-1.7.4.tar.gz/download
<Vancha> oh heb je hem al :)
<Vancha> als je hem hebt geinstalleerd ga je dan gewoon naar http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<pheros> huh?
<pheros> w8 heel ff hoor
<Vancha> pheros: had je lampp al geinstalleerd?
<pheros> lampp vanuit et setup :P maar blijkbaar is dat gwoon apache mysl php
<Vancha> dus je hebt hem al geinstalleerd, en je mist niks behalve phpmyadmin/
<Vancha> als je hem in /opt hebt, wat gebeurd er dan als je /opt/lampp/lampp start in typt in de terminal, geeft hij dan ook aan wat er wel word gestart?
<pheros> ik mis niets behalve phpmyadmin en ftp dus ik denk dat ik toch maar die ubuntu zelf heb geinstalleerd eraf haal en dan xampp er op zet
<pheros> hij staat niet in /opt, hij heeft losse onderdeeltjes geinstalleerd
<pheros> dus ik verwijder em ff brb
<Vancha> mooi :)
<pheros> downloaden gaat toch met wget?
<Vancha> mischien is er iemand die een oplossing weet voor zo een probleem, maar vaak is het makkelijker om het er gewoon af te halen en het er compleet weer op te zetten D:
<Vancha> gewoon via de gui anders :)
<pheros> gui?
<Vancha> grafische interface
<Vancha> http://sourceforge.net/projects/xampp/files/XAMPP%20Linux/1.7.4/xampp-linux-1.7.4.tar.gz/download
<Vancha> daar :o
<pheros> ik heb alleen kernal geinstalleerd....
<pheros> mssn een stomme vraag maar waarom doe ik zo moeilijk
<pheros> :/
<Vancha> aaaaaw :(
<Vancha> sorry :)
<pheros> ik zit de hele tijd te klote via kernal zonder grafisch gedeelte
<pheros> :p
<Vancha> ik weet niks van de terminal :(
<Vancha> kan niet zonder beeld
<pheros> ik installeer ff de desktopversie van ubuntu das  veel makkelijker
<Vancha> maar ik gebruik ubuntu dan ook nog maar een maand :)
<Vancha> oke pheros :D
<pheros> euhm
<Vancha> wat :P
<pheros> hoe kan ik een iso op een usb zetten in ubuntu
<Vancha> zonder gui?
<pheros> met :P
<Vancha> oh :D gewoon via beheer volgens mij
<Vancha> of voorkeuren
<pheros> ik zit achter 2 pc's, 1 met en 1 zonder gui :p
<Vancha> daar staat een optie
<Vancha> opstartschijf maken
<Vancha> ik zit momenteel achter XP
<pheros> ff wat schermen sluiten eerst
<Vancha> windows :S
<pheros> haha :p
<pheros> ik heb windows inmiddels afgezwore :P
<Vancha> same here, maar dit is stage ;)
<Vancha> thuis heb ik geen windows
<Vancha> sinds een maand dus :o
<pheros> kwerd gestoord van de virussen en in ubuntu zit standaard een script editor die veel prettiger werkt vind ik dan die voor windows zijn, khad eerst ook een fijne in windows maar die was nie legaal en kwil overgaan op legale dingen :P
<Vancha> systeem=>beheer=>startup disk creator
<pheros> owja dank je
<Vancha> ^^
<jordy> Hallo
<pheros> ff me externe pakke moment
<Vancha> hallo jordy
<pheros> hoi
<Vancha> ik gebruik windows gewoon niet meer, ik heb heb in plaast van notepad++ nu gewoon scithe, en openoffice i.p.v office
<pheros> waar is mijn externe schijf nou weer :s
<Vancha> alles werkt op linux evengoed als op windows
<Vancha> en het os is stabieler en sneller
<Vancha> dus waarom zou ik teruggaan ^^
<pheros> ja idd dat klopt Vancha
<pheros> ja idd :P
<pheros> en geen virussen :D
<Vancha> en geeen fragmentatie
<Vancha> en geen vage registry errors
<Vancha> en geen slowdowns na langdurig gebruik
<pheros> verdeurie ik ben een externe schijf kwijt van 160 gyg :S
<pheros> w8 ff
<Vancha> he bah :o
<pheros> hoe kan dat nou weer :S
<Vancha> heb je geen usb stickje :)
<Vancha> 2 of 4 gb?
<pheros> 160
<pheros> daar staat die iso op :s
<Vancha> ah :)
<Vancha> je kunt hem ook gewoon downloaden weer :o hoe snel is je internet/
<pheros> niet snel
<pheros> :p
<pheros> kheb em weer :D
<Vancha> ah mooi :P
<pheros> hij lag in mijn tas :S
<pheros> in de tas van de vereniging :p
<pheros> goed ff weer naar dat proggie...
<Vancha> ja, ben je een opstartschijf/stick aan het aanmaken?
<pheros> ja :P
<pheros> stik
<pheros> euh
<pheros> stick dus :p
<Vancha> je gebruikt die pc met xampp als server natuurlijk, ik vroeg me al af waarom je in hemelsnaam alleen de kernel zou willen hebben XD
<pheros> nou normaal gesproken dej ik alleen kernal omdat dat scheelt in werkgeheuge enzo :p
<Vancha> ja natuurlijk ^^
<pheros> ik heb vis in mijn zakken :P haha :P geniale uitspraak :P
<pheros> worden touchscreens ook ondersteund door ubuntu?
<Vancha> 10.10 wel volgens mij :o
<Vancha> multitouch supoort
<pheros> koel
<Vancha> *support
<pheros> koel :D
<Vancha> :P
<pheros> hipperdyhip :P
<pheros> weet jij of er ergens kantenklare presentaties zijn voor cursussen?
<Vancha> nee, dat weet ik zo niet :o
 * pheros kucht ff :P
<pheros> ik wil cursussen gaan geve :p
<pheros> voor ubuntu
<Vancha> awesome :D
<pheros> ja :)
<pheros> mijn papa is proefkonijn :p
<pheros> mag ik jouw leeftijd vragen voor mijn volgende vraag? :P
<Vancha> 21 :o
<Vancha> eergister jarig :P
<pheros> feli
<pheros> dan weet je zeker niet over belastingaangifte in unbuntu?
<pheros> ubuntu
<Vancha> belastingaangifte? om dat via ubuntu te doen?
<Vancha> dat gaat toch gewoon via je browser :S
<pheros> nop
<pheros> je schijnt er wat voor te moeten installeren
<Vancha> naja als het niet een te ingewikkeld programma is, zou ik zeggen gebruik wine :o
<Vancha> als dat kan dan he: )
<pheros> dat is et probleem dus, dat weet ik neit :P wil eerst weten of dat kan :P
<pheros> er is ookt een debian voor gemaakt, in 2009...
<pheros> maar ieder jaar komt een nieuwe versie van belastingsdienst uit dus die is verouderd
<Vancha> hmmm, dat schrijf ik even op, wil ik proberen als ik thuis ben
<pheros> ik zag op et forum dat et enige probleem daarbij was, de lettertype
<pheros> installatie is voltooid :D
<pheros> nu ga ik em in mijn server planten
<Vancha> ^^
 * pheros ramt ff 100 keer op F8 :p
<pheros> das mijn bootmenu sneltoets :P
<Vancha> :D
<pheros> Ubuntu :D
<pheros> is bezig met laden :p
<Vancha> mijn ubuntu bootte gister vet raar :(
<pheros> wauwieeeeeee :D
<pheros> hoezo?
<Vancha> dat paarse scherm kwam, dat je die witte rondjes rood ziet worden
<pheros> o fck... ik heb geen muis aangesloten xD haha :P
<pheros> witte rondjes?
<Vancha> maar de desktop laad niet, dan raakte hij in een loop, en startte hij 3 keer opnieuw op
<pheros> apart
<pheros> ff een muis pakke hoor :p
<Vancha> over half uurtje terug :(
<Vancha> heb pauze soz
<Vancha> zit nu op stage vandaar :(
<pheros> zo das makkelijker :p
<pheros> pause?
<pheros> wat voor s tage?
<pheros> nederlands :D
<pheros> wat voor stage doe je
<Vancha> terug :)
<Vancha> applicatie ontwikkeling
<Vancha> ik zit op de rocfriesepoort in leeuwarden
<Vancha> pheros: hoe ver is die bootstick?
<Vancha> pheros: ben je daar?
<pheros> nu wel :p
<Vancha> bam :D
<pheros> was ff eten
<Vancha> ik ook :p
<Vancha> maar ik eet hier ^^
<pheros> ik ben nu xampp aan het proberen te installeren
<Vancha> heb je hem er al op :o
<Vancha> ubuntu?
<pheros> tar: /opt komt niet voor in archief hmmm :/
<pheros> ubuntu is geinstalleerd
<pheros> maar ik krijg de tar file opeens niet meer geinstalleerd :S
<pheros> doh :o
<Vancha> hmm, heb je dat via de command gedaan?>
<pheros> ik had -C vergete :s
<pheros> nu werktie wel :p
<Vancha> :P
<Vancha> F yeah :D
<pheros> ok en nu?
<pheros> laat ik eerst ff security doen
<Vancha> even kijken hoe ver ben je :o
<Vancha> tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.7.4.tar.gz -C /opt heb je gedaan?
<pheros> ja :p
<pheros> ik ben nu bezig met /opt/lampp/lampp security
<Vancha> ah :D
<pheros> ok done :p
<Vancha> heb ik zelf niet geconfigureerd :)
<Vancha>  /opt/lampp/lampp start werkt ook?
<pheros> ja :p
<pheros> dat had ik als eerst gedaan :p
<Vancha> oke, en als je naar phpmyadmin gaat?
<Vancha> http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<pheros> werkt ook :p
<pheros> xampp heeft daar een linkje voor :p
<pheros> ff kijken hoor...
<pheros> euhm...
<Vancha> [spongebobsmile.jpg] :D
<pheros> ik kan panel niet zichtbaar krijgen :s
<Vancha> ik thuis ook niet, dat hapert
<Vancha>  /opt/lampp/lampp panel
<pheros> in windows kan dat wel :P
<Vancha> die wil niet
<pheros> ja idd
<Vancha> ja klopt ik heb het in windows ook :)
<Vancha> maja
<Vancha> die panel gebruik ik alleen voor het aan en uitzetten
<pheros> kej
<pheros> ik om et te installeren als service :p
<Vancha> hmmm, ik weet niet waar dat voor is ;(
<Vancha> wat als je hem als service hebt dan?
<pheros> eiglijk alles, zodat ut automatisch opstart :p
<pheros> vraagje...
<pheros> hoe krijg ik nou die mailgeval geinstalleerd?
<Vancha> excuzie monsieur, wat voor mailgeval :)
<pheros> postfix heet dat geloof ik?
<Vancha> ff kijken :O
<pheros> werkt bij jou php mailfunctie
<pheros> laat ik dat eerst vrage :p
<Vancha> dat moet dus IN xampp geinstalleerd worden?
<pheros> ja dat is 1 regeltje dat weet ik wel :p
<pheros> dat moet je in php.ini doen
<pheros> die
<pheros> o
<pheros> deze dus: /opt/lampp/etc/php.ini
<Vancha> hmm, postfix ken ik zelf niet :S
<pheros> werkt bij jou php mailfunctie?
<Vancha> Postfix (and other MTA's) provides the "sendmail" command, so you can only have one MTA installed at a time. Postfix should be fairly simple to configure.  sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix
<Vancha> weet niet of dat klopt :S
<pheros> jajaja maar werkt bij jou de php mailfunctie :p
<Vancha> thuis wel, maar hier moet ik het testen :o
<jk> als je mail functie niet werkt staat in de maillog en/of php error log waarom ie niet werkt
<pheros> thuis = ubuntu of windows?
<Vancha> ubuntu
<Vancha>  Warning: mail() [function.mail]: "sendmail_from" not set in php.ini or custom "From:" header missing in C:\xampp\htdocs\testpagina.php on line 5 Message delivery failed...
<pheros> kan je ff via ftp of ssh kijken wat je daar hebt in dat ubuntu? :P
<Vancha> hier niet dus :
<Vancha> sorry, heb ftp ook niet geconfigureerd ^^
<pheros> als je xampp hebt geinstalleerd is et je standaard login bij ubuntu :P
<pheros> heb ik ondekt
<pheros> geondekt :p
<pheros> xD
<Vancha> jij geontdekte dat :o
<Vancha> maar euh
<Vancha> op php.net staat sendmail is windows only?
<pheros> sendmail is een linux mail ding :p
<Vancha> i see :)
<Vancha> maar postfix zou wel moeten werken dus
<Vancha> hmm
<pheros> o sendmail heb ik ook niet geinstalleerd
<pheros> wat zou jij doen?
<pheros> trouwens...
<pheros> hoe krijg je die error zichtbaar die je net kreeg?
<Vancha> show errors all
<Vancha> euh
<pheros> waar?
<Vancha> gewoon in je script bovenaan
<Vancha> in php is dat:
<pheros> kan je mij ff de code van dat script van die testpagina laten zien?
<pheros> :P
<pheros> dan hoef ik em nie meer helemaal te schrijve :p
<Vancha> euh ik heb gewoon snel ff wat van inet gekopieerd
<Vancha> <?php  $to = "recipient@example.com";  $subject = "Hi!";  $body = "Hi,\n\nHow are you?";  if (mail($to, $subject, $body)) {    echo("<p>Message successfully sent!</p>");   } else {    echo("<p>Message delivery failed...</p>");   }  ?>
<Vancha> error_reporting(E_ALL); ini_set('display_errors', '1');
<Vancha> dat moet bovenin je script
<Vancha> maar probeer het eerst maar zonder
<Vancha> zie wat je krijg
<Oer> fouten vind je ook terug in /var/log
<Oer> als je daar niet kijkt, kan je her-installeren tot je een ons weegt ..
<Vancha> ah, dan zou ik daar eerst even kijken :)
<pheros> ff proberen
<Vancha> herinstalleren is ook niet nodig, maar phpmyadmin moet wel geinstalleerd ZIJN :D
<pheros> mom
<pheros> kan ik herinstalleren tot ik een ons weg? :P
<pheros> zozo :P
<pheros> Oer: ik heb ff mezelf wat makkelijker gemaakt....
<Vancha> commencing epic weight-loss ;P
<pheros> ik heb nu een grafische versie geinstalleerd :P
<pheros> brb
<pheros> biw
<janjetten> Ik heb een probleem met mail Evolution; misschien is er een instelling per ongeluk gewijzigd. Ik kan wel mail verzenden maar niet ontvangen. Ik zou het POp wachtwoord moeten invoeren, maar volgens KPN is di er niet.
<Vancha> dammit ik wou wel dat ik thuis zat :S
<Vancha> ik moet ook even gaan, ben zo terug hoop ik
<pheros> ik gebruik evolution niet
<pheros> ik gebruik kmail
<pheros> :P
<trijntje> janjetten, kan je dan niet in evolution instellen dat er geen wachtwoord nodig is?
<pheros> Vancha: ik zit de hele tijd te proberen sudo xampp restart... en verwonderd te wezen dat dat niet werkt :P
<pheros> xD
<pheros> Vancha: hoe maak jij ftp accounts aan?
<Oer> janjetten, wel de juiste smtp en pop server ingevuld ? bij beiden dien je je passwoord in te voeren.
<janjetten> Waar moet ik dan instellen dat er geen wachtwoord nodig is?
<Oer> volgens mij heb je met zenden en ontvangen een ww nodig.
<Oer> of dat zou veranderd moeten zijn, deze week ?
<janjetten> Volgens KPN hoef ik bij SMTP en POP geen wachtwoord in te voeren. Volgens KPN ben ik op dit moment wel bij hun aktief... of hoe zoiets heet...
<trijntje> janjetten, in evolution: Bewerken -> voorkeuren, dan account selecteren, dan op bewerken klikken
<pheros> hmmm
<janjetten> Heb ik gedaan; en hoe nu verder?
<Oer> bij ontvangen nakijken of de juiste poort, ssl, en ww ingevuld staat ?
<trijntje> dan kan je naar het tabblad 'e-mail ontvangen' gaan, als je echt geen ww nodig hebt kan je het daar weghalen
<MonkeyDust> het paswoord is altijd nodig, maar je kunt wel instellen dat het onthouden wordt, zodat je het niet telkens hoeft in te geven
<Oer> ja, 1x invoeren bij instellingen, dan word die opgeslagen in je sleutelbos.
<trijntje> MonkeyDust, je isp kan toch zien dat jij het bent? Ik neem aan dat kpn zelf het beste weet of een ww nodig is
<Oer> ik weet geen mail-service zonder ww :-D
<MonkeyDust> janjetten: klik in Evolution op: preferences - mail accounts - edit - receiving email
<MonkeyDust> trijntje: ik woon in .be en ken de policies van kpn niet
<Oer> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/EmailMetEvolution
<trijntje> volgens mij heb je bij planet ook geen ww nodig, en principe ziet de isp dat jij het bent
<MonkeyDust> trijntje: ik heb nog nooit gehoord dat bij eender welke isp géén ww nodig is
<pheros> kan iemand mij uitleggen hoe je een ftp account maakt met proftpd?
<janjetten> Bedoel je dat ik Type Aanmeldingcontrole (nu staat deze op Wachwoord) moet veranderen?
<Oer> pheros, daar zijn 100-en howto's van te vinden
<trijntje> janjetten, je kan op 'ondersteunde types' klikken om te kijken wat de server wil
<janjetten> Er verschijnt dan heeeel kort een scherm met iets van | De server wordt gevraagd om een lijst met ondersteunende aanmeldingsmechanismen
<trijntje> als je nu op wachtwoord klik zie je welke opties niet zijn doorgestreept
<Oer> als je er niet meer uitkomt, kan je ook je account wissen in evolution, en opnieuw opzetten. dat gaat meestal sneller ..
<janjetten> Als ik op de pijl rechts van wachtwoord klik komt er een lijst met o.a. Wachtwoord, APOP, LOGIN, NTLM (SPA) enz....  Wat moet ik doen? In dit lijst is niets doorgestreept.
<trijntje> ik zou login proberen, anders weet ik het ook niet
<trijntje> rare actie van kpn, hebben ze geen uitleg ofzo op hun website staan hoe je outlook moet c onfigureren?
<Oer> jawel, het is heel eenvoudig. mail.kpnmail.nl, pop.kpnmail.nl
<Vancha> sigh, terug -.-
<janjetten> KPN ondersteunt geen Evolution, kreeg ik te horen. Wat mij opviel is dat bij mij als inkomende mail server POP.HETNET.NL stond. Dit heb ik wel vanmiddag veranderd in POP.KPNMAIL.NL. Ik begreep vaag van KPN dat ze vorige week de oude HETNET wel eruit hebben gegoid of zo. Maar dan zou mail het nu wel weer moeten doen, nu ik het dus veranderd heb.
<Oer> ja, zeer wel goed mogenlijk
<Oer> misschien met kleine letters, maar dat is een detail.
<janjetten> Ontvangen staat op pop.kpnmail.nl en Versturen op mail.kpnmail.nl alles met kleine letters getypt
<trijntje> kpn hoeft evolution ook niet te ondersteunen als ze hun servers normaal instellen. Misschien kan je de uitleg voor outlook aanpassen aan evolution?
<pheros> hmm et komt nog niet aan :/
<Vancha> :(
<Oer> poort 25 veranderd naar 110 - 993/995 ?
<pheros> hoe doe ik dat in sendmail? :P
<Oer> was voor janjetten, pheros
<pheros> o sorrie :p
<Vancha> ik zit nu op ubuntu 10.04 op stage vanaf mijn usb stick
<Vancha> maar dat dign is zo TERGEND LANgzaam ;(
<Oer> ja, usb is niet rap. wel rapper dan een cd
<trijntje> moet je puppy nemen, die kan je in zn geheel naar RAM kopieren, dat zou snel moeten zijn ;)
<Vancha> deze niet oer :(
<janjetten> Zal ik anders het advies van iemand een stuk hierboven maar opvolgen en het hele account verwijderen en dan opnieuw invoeren?
<Vancha> 1gb kopieren naar deze stick duurt ongeveer 45 minuutjes
<Vancha> hijis ECHT traag :)
<Vancha> sandisk cruzer blade
<Vancha> klinkt snel, is het niet XD
<pheros> Oer: ff voor zekerheid: is dit goed: MAILTO=root
<Oer> geen idee, ik ken geen postfix
<MonkeyDust> janjetten: opnieuw beginnen gaat soms sneller dan uitzoeken waar de fout zit
<MonkeyDust> Vancha: gaat rsync niet sneller dan cp?
<pheros> ff lampp herstarten :P
<Vancha> pheros was het niet mail('adres','poort'
<Vancha> rsync weet ik niet MonkeyDust ,
<pheros> Vancha: in ieder geval niet in php :P
<pheros> ff kijken oftie em heeft gepakt
 * pheros gromt een beetje
<Vancha> thats a negative :(
<pheros> et werkt niet :S
<pheros> :S
<pheros> hmz
<pheros> ik denk dat ik toch maar postfix ga proberen
<pheros> jeuh daar krijg ik wel een schermpje
<pheros> failed :s
<pheros> zonder melding :s
<Vancha> bah :(
<pheros> grmz
 * pheros ramt ff op zn toetsenbord
<janjetten> Dank jullie wel voor de hulp, helaas is het nog niet gelukt maar ik moet weg
<pheros> failed
<pheros> :s
<Vancha> DAAROM wou ik wel dat ik meer vertand van zulke dingen had :(
<pheros> tja :P
<Vancha> dammit wat heb je aan school als je alle relevante dingen zelf moet leren :(
<pheros> o ik krijg nu deze melding:
<MonkeyDust> Vancha: school dient om later werk te vinden, niet om slim te worden
<pheros> the postfix command is reserved for the superuser
<Vancha> ik weet het MonkeyDust , alleen het schrale papiertje :(
<pheros> wat is de "postfix sendmail" commando
<Vancha> lol sudo postfix :P
<MonkeyDust> Vancha: dat papiertje is het bewijs dat je iets kunt, want dat staat niet op je voorhoofd geschreven
<Vancha> MonkeyDust: maar alle programmeertalen die ik later nodig heb leer ik niet eens in opdracht van school, de talen die ik niet HOEF te leren omdat ik die op een vorige opleiding al heb gehad meot ik daarentegen WEL weer doen XD
<MonkeyDust> Vancha: zelf leren, dat heet een selfmade man
<pheros> zelfstudie :P
<pheros> Vancha: het meeste wat ik nu ken heb ik ook nie op school geleerd hoor :p
<Vancha> :)
<MonkeyDust> ja, school is maar net genoeg om een gewoon werk te vinden
<MonkeyDust> de meeste mensen zijn niet leergierig en niet nieuwsgierig
<pheros> ik weet niet of dit een stomme vraag is maar dit kan je toch niet in php.ini zetten: sudo /usr/sbin/postfix -i -t
<Vancha> nee pheros , dat was een grap :S
<Vancha> sorry :P
<pheros> o
<pheros> grmz :s
<Vancha> :(
<pheros> hmmm
<pheros> MonkeyDust: weet jij hoe je mail in php.ini werkend krijgt?
<MonkeyDust> neen pheros , gisteren heb ik ook even mee gezocht
<pheros> ok
<pheros> :(
 * pheros denkt na
<MonkeyDust> ik heb ooit wel eens een website in php gemaakt, ik zal eens kijken hoe ik dat daar deed
<MonkeyDust> Vancha: php heb ik toen in mijn eentje zelf moeten leren ;)
<Vancha> ja ik maak zelfs NU een website in php, maar daar heb ik echt nooit die mailfunctie in gebruikt :(
<Vancha> MonkeyDust: ja ik leer het nu ook :)
<Vancha> op school hebben we html gehad, yay :P
<pheros> woehoeh :/
<pheros> jij ook al MonkeyDust
<pheros> ah nu zegtie weer "succesfully send" :P
 * pheros heeft php ook door zichzelf aan moeten leren
<Vancha> nice pheros  :D
<pheros> Vancha: neem maar keer kijkje op mijn website :)
<MonkeyDust> ach, ik moet de broncode gaan halen op de server rechtstreeks
<Vancha> link?
<MonkeyDust> dat is jàren geleden
<Vancha> wat was de link naar jou site dan pheros :o
<MonkeyDust> en ik heb mijn boek php for dummies weggegeven
<pheros> MonkeyDust: kan dit et probleem zijn: localhost:0
<pheros> als hostname
<MonkeyDust> 127.1.1.1
<pheros> Vancha: http://phenw.theophillus.nl
<MonkeyDust> 127.0.0.1 is de localhost
<pheros> MonkeyDust: kan dat et probleem zijn?
<pheros> ja maar poort 0
<MonkeyDust> hmmm
<pheros> :P
<Vancha> pheros: ziet er leuk uit man :o mooie animatie in het menu ^ ^ nice :)
<pheros> thnx :) was een behoorlijk werk om uit te zoeken hoe dat werkte :p
<pheros> en toen vond ik een website die uitlegdfe hoe je mooi een website kon maken met css3
 * pheros gaapt ff
<pheros> mamamia :O
<MonkeyDust> heel wat mooier dan wat ik ervan gemaakt heb ;) http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/linux.htm
 * pheros zucht
<pheros> MonkeyDust: dat is wel heel erg basic :P
<pheros> gloeienduh :s
<pheros> "opendeamonsocket: deamon MTA-v4 : cannot bind: Address already in use :s
 * pheros zucht
<pheros> MonkeyDust: ik zet em weer uit :s
<MonkeyDust> wat zet je uit?
<pheros> ach.... die server
<pheros> kheb et ff gehad :p
<pheros> zucht
<pheros> zozo mijn pa is vroeg thuis vandaag :o
<jk> yep, serverbeheer is een vak ;-)
<pheros> ?
<pheros> jk: wat bedoel je?
<jk> dat servers opzetten en onderhouden best wel kennis van zaken vereist :)
<pheros> ja okej
<pheros> gaffer kben ech moe :s
<pheros> ik zit de hele tijd te gapen :S
<MonkeyDust> hand voor de mond als je gaapt, pheros
<pheros> biw
<pheros> lol MonkeyDust
<stef> hallo, ik heb nu raid1 draaien en nog 1 schijf apart, nu zou ik graag raid5 gaan doen
<stef> nu is mijn vraag: kan ik een al mijn bestanden van bestaande raid op de losse schijf zetten, dan een raid5 maken van 2 schijven, dan weer alles vandie losse schijf op de raid5 zetten en dan de losse schijf toevoegen aan de raid ?
<Oer> raid 5 heb je 3 of meer disken voor nodig. dus nee, als je maar 3 disken hebt.
<stef> Oer: ik kan in vmware wel een raid5 starten met twee schijven, en dan staat er gewoon gedegradeerd
<stef> als ik dan daarna een derde schijf toevoeg, dan is hij toch weer volledig?  (= niet gedegradeerd)
<Oer> raar, raid5 is met 3 disken. nog nooit gezien.
<Oer> doe dat dan ?
<stef> ja inderdaad maar je kan ook raid1 draaien met 1 hdd, gedegradeerd dan wel.
<stef> ja eerst even in vmware testen :D
<MonkeyDust> werkt vmware in ubuntu bij jou, stef ?
<stef> mac os x
<stef> maar het lukt me allemaal ;)
<stef> maar ik dacht altijd dat je met raid5 iets meer kon gebruiken
<stef> iig
<stef> ik kan dus nu 2tb gebruiken
<stef> in raid 5 met 3 x1tb schijven kan ik maar 1,8tb gebruiken
<Oer> dat lijkt me normaal ?
<stef> ja oke, ik heb wat berekend ik zou ietsje meer krijgen doordat er meer 1 keer die lost+found map wordt aangemaakt enz (want ubuntu gaat x% van de schijf nemen)
<stef> en ja ik kan beter raid5 dan raid1 gebruiken
<Oer> 1.866 tb volgens de raid calculator > http://www.grijpink.eu/tools/raid/index.php
<stef> yup, maar ubuntu gaat ook nog een beetje eraf nemen dacht ik ?
<Oer> dat 'eraf nemen' gebeurt door ext4
<Oer> die ruimte heeft hij dan nodig, om fsck uit te kunnen voeren ( opslag check-data )
<stef> ja maar ik kan toch het beste ext4 nemen hé ?
<Oer> met raid5 heb je dit imo niet nodig idd
<pheros> waar kon je ook al weer die basis presentatie van ubuntu downloaden?
<Oer> geen idee waar en of er een presentatie is ? misschien op het forum ?
<Oer> ik ken wel ubuntu-manual.org
<pheros_> ff eten :P
<Stef> Hallo, ik wil graag een map willen verplaatsen (inclusief inhoud) naar een anderz harde schijf. Ik wil dit doen via rsync. Moet ik rekening houden met speciale 'argumenten'
<Stef> of gewoon rsync -azvv /home/path/map1/ /home/path/map2 gebruiken?
<kris__> goedeavond, ik heb een probleem ivm films afspelen
<kris__> vanaf dat de film wat goede kwaliteit heeft, hapert het beeld
<kris__> ligt dit aan ubuntu? of eerder aan mijn laptop? danku
<Stef> juiste drivers voor beeldscherm? juiste codex ?
<Stef> welk programma gebruik je voor films af te spelen ?
<kris__> drivers en codex weet ik niet.. hoe zie ik dat?
<kris__> vlc
<Stef> asl je vlc gebruikt ligt het nromaal niet aan de codex
<kris__> ah ok
<kris__> en wat kan er met mijn driver mis zijn?
<Jhinta> hapering...
<Jhinta>  heel simpel vlc is cpu based
<Jhinta> heb je ati of nvidia?
<kris__> wat wilt dat juist zeggen cpu based?
<Jhinta> het werkt op de cpu
<Jhinta> je moet op je gpu hebben , op je 3d kaart zeg maar
<Jhinta> ati of nvidia
<kris__> dat weeet ik niet
<kris__> eens zien
<Jhinta> of intel
<Jhinta> of ieta anders
<kris__> het noemt gewoon vlc mediaspeler, ik zie niet direct iets anders. hoe zie ik dat?
<Jhinta> spec van je notebook op pc op zoeken
<Jhinta> en kleine tip , als je al die info hebt sla het wel op ofzo , is wel handig namelijk als je hulp zoekt
<CasW> lshw in de terminal ('menu' -> hulpmiddelen -> terminalvenster) voor álle specs
<kris__> kan ik dit niet in vlc zelf zien?
<kris__> terminal kent hulpmiddelen niet als commando
<Jhinta> wat voor een pc hebj e
<Jhinta> of weet je dat ook nie?>
<CasW> Nee, lshw als commando ín die terminal
<kris__> laptop van acer
<Jhinta> nu nog het model
<kris__> aspire 5520
<Jhinta> op je note book staan stikker als het goed is
<Jhinta> ja of nee?
<Jhinta> en wat staat daar
<Jhinta> zoals specs
<kris__> graphics by nvidia
<kris__> GeForce 8600M GS
<Jhinta> nvida dus
<kris__> 512 MB
<Jhinta> je weet neem ik aan niet of je die driver geinstallerd hebt?
<kris__> nee..
<Jhinta> systeem ->beheer->extra stuur programma
<Jhinta> als het goed is zal die hem dan vinden en kun je hem aan zetten
<kris__> idd
<Jhinta> neem aan dat hij aan het installeren is
<kris__> wat pak ik best : versie current of versie 173?
<Jhinta> laaste
<Jhinta> hooste versie
<Jhinta> current sorry
<Jhinta> wanneer je dat voor elkaar hebt nog niet rebooten
<kris__> ja 173 is al bezig. gwn de andere ook?
<Jhinta> nne enkel current instaleren , ALS er andere aparaten zijn kun je die ook instaleren
<Jhinta> maar in elke geval je weet nu hoe je je vga aan de gang krijgt
<kris__> ja maar ik bedoel dat 173 nu al klaar is, ik kon het niet installeren
<Jhinta> ? gaf tie een melding dat hte niet kon?
<Jhinta> of bedoel je dat het zo snel ging
<kris__> nee
<kris__> het had gwn geen effect op annuleren klikken
<kris__> geen melding
<Jhinta> maak niet uit , mocht je rebooten en daar weer kijken kan het als nog op nieuw of ooit krijg je vanzelf de update
<kris__> ik kan hem wel verwijderen?
<kris__> ah ok
<Jhinta> maak niet uit zolang hij maar geinstalleerd is daar gaat het om versie doet er even niet to
<Jhinta> nu ga je naar ,, even kijken
<Jhinta> ubunut software centrum
<Jhinta> staat in het menu
<Jhinta> zoek naar mplayer en dan installeer je gnome Mplayer
<kris__> bij audio en video waarschijnlijk?
<Jhinta> je hebt een zoek balk
<Jhinta> balk
<Jhinta> daar vul je in mplayer
<Jhinta> en dan krijg je een lijst
<Jhinta> en dan ins talleer je mplayer
<Jhinta> gnome mplayer
<Jhinta> weet je at een terminal is?
<kris__> het terminalvanster?
<Jhinta> yep
<kris__> het is geistallerd
<Jhinta> je weet hem te vinden?
<kris__> ja
<Jhinta> nou als je ooit word gezegt van joh je moet dit uitvoeren doe je dat dus daar in
<Jhinta> mits je daar mee accord gaat natuurlijk
<Jhinta> maar heb je player er op?
<Jhinta> mplayer
<kris__> ja de installatie is klaar
<Jhinta> nou maak je hem open en dan ga je gelijk naar voorkeur
<kris__> ben er
<Jhinta> bij videouitvoer selecteer je vdpau
<kris__> ja
<Jhinta> korte uit leg ,, elke media speler die vdpau suport heeft zal het beeld over je nvidia kaart spelen inplaats van je cpu vele malen beter en veel minder belastend op je pc
<Jhinta> vdpau = alleen voor nvidia
<kris__> ah ok, handig om te weten
 * Oer vind nvidia ook geweldig
<Jhinta> als je nu reboot en daadwerkelijk je vga geinstalleer hebt zou je makkelijk 1080p kunnen afspelen
<Jhinta> info ->
<Jhinta> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VDPAU
<kris__> en wat is juist vga?
<Jhinta> eigenlijk is vga een analoge verbindings type
<Jhinta> maar velen zien vga als de 3d kaart
<kris__> ah ok
<Jhinta> vga hdmi dvi component composide zijn verschilende type beeld verbindingen
<kris__> en mmoet ik dan nog steeds via vlc afspele,?
<Jhinta> nee
<Jhinta> zoals ik al zei lvc is cpu based
<Jhinta> mplayer zou je beter af zijn
<kris__> ah ja natuurlijk :) sorry
<kris__> vga, moet dat via softwarcentrum?
<Jhinta> :D:D
<Jhinta> nee nee , luister
<Jhinta> vga = de kabel die van je notebook of pc naar je monitor of tv gaat
<Jhinta> je bent al klaar kris je hoeeft enkel te rebooten
<kris__> ah ok
<kris__> op hoop van zege
<kris__> Jhinta, hartelijk dank voor u hulp!
<Jhinta> graag gedaan
<Jhinta> hey oer zag je nie hoe is
<Oer> toppie, k was even hondjes uitlaten bij mama.
<Jhinta> moet ook gebeuren
<Oer> mantelzorg noemen we dat, doch ik heb geen mantel.
<Jhinta> lol
<Jhinta> verveel me
<Oer> vond een leuk stukje om apt-get te limitten : http://www.ubuntuka.com/rate-limit-for-apt-get-andor-aptitude/
<Jhinta> oww oke best handig
<Jhinta> trouwens weer jij hoe je een app max cpu time kangeven zoals lirc
<Kris__> Jhinta, GNOME geeft geen beeld.. enkel geluid
<Kris__> oei sorry met iets anders bezig
<Jhinta> crtl alt f1
<Jhinta> ?
<Jhinta> heb je nou wel of geen beeld?
<Kris__> nee geen beeld
<Jhinta> ctrole alt f1
<Jhinta> als het goed is moet je in console komen
<Jhinta> ? ben je daar?
<Jhinta> trouwens heb je het nou over je film bestand of je pc??
<Jhinta> oer weet je dat toevallig
<Oer> nee, cpu time regelen zou ik niet weten :9
<Oer> als dat al kan ... ?
<Jhinta> zo vervelend , als ik max download doet me rc het niet meer tenzij ik er pal voor sta
<Oer> limit je download met apt-get :P
<Oer> mogenlijk dat het ook voor FTP geld .. ?
<Jhinta> news server en http die gaan snel
<Jhinta> trouwnes , het is niet eens als ik mag ga , puur als dat ding gaat downloaden eigenlijk ook al zet ik een limit van 1mb
<Jhinta> max ga
<Jhinta> ahh heb het gevonden  , enkel hoe doe ik dat in console
<Kris__> Jhinta, de ctrl alt f1 bracht me in een scherm waar ik niet meer uit kon
<hansw_> ctrl alt F7
<Kris__> er gebeurt niets
<Jhinta> ben ik weer
<exalt> hallo kan iemand me helpen. mijn webcam wil niet aan en zie er ook errors / warnings van tijdens het opstarten: http://paste.ubuntu.com/581783/
<Jhinta> ok e jehbet geen beeld enkel boot geluid
<Jhinta> tog?
<Kris__> idd
<Jhinta> oke controle alt f1 of f2 ,, je zou dan in root console moeten komen
<Jhinta> lukt dat>
<Jhinta> zit je op dat zelfde notebook nu , of ben je met twee pc bezig?
<kris___> al het niet op vdpau staat werkt het  wel, maarja dan zijn het weer haperingen
<Oer> welke webcam is dat, exalt ?
<kris___> nene dezelfde
<Jhinta> kris even voor de duideijkheid
<Jhinta> je hebt geen beeld maar wel geluid , heb je het over het afspelen van een film?
<kris___> ja heb er verschillende geprobeerd
<Jhinta> lol
<Jhinta> ik zit de heletijd in me hooft dat je je notebook niet geboot krijgt
<Jhinta> maar goed ,,
<exalt> Oer,  Bus 001 Device 002: ID 05ca:183a Ricoh Co., Ltd Visual Communication Camera VGP-VCC7 [R5U870]
<exalt> webcam intern
<Jhinta> moet tie wel onilne blijven
<kris___> ja maar heb soms problemen met verzenden
<Jhinta> oke
<kris___> soms kan ik niets meer posten vandaar dat ik me opnieuw aanmeld
<Jhinta> oke voer dit is uit in terminal
<Jhinta> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Oer> exalt jong, antw #5 ?? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1031544.html
<kris___> oke, is klaar
<Oer> > https://launchpad.net/%7Er5u87x-loader/+archive/ppa
<Jhinta> sudo apt-get update
<Jhinta> was voor jou kris
<kris___> ja, is ook klaar
<Jhinta> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:team-xbmc
<Jhinta> sudo apt-get update
<Jhinta> sudo apt-get install xbmc
<Jhinta> sudo apt-get update
<Jhinta> ooo wacht
<Jhinta> heb je ppa:team al gedaan?
<kris___> ja
<kris___> en dat daarna
<Jhinta> even wachten
<Jhinta> moet een andere zijn
<Oer> sluiten, lijsten herladen, en update draaien.
<Jhinta> moet deze zijn sudo add-apt-repository ppa:team-xbmc
<Jhinta> sorry weer verkeerde
<Jhinta> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:team-xbmc-svn
<Jhinta> dit is de juste
<kris___> en nu terug sudo apt-get update enzovoort?
<Jhinta> sudo apt-get update
<Jhinta> sudo apt-get install xbmc
<kris___> oke, is klaar
<Jhinta> als het goedd is heb je xbmc er bij staan nu , als je daar bent kijk je bij setting of vdpau aan staat en dan kijk je of je film kunt spellen , menu is even zoeken hoe dat werkt
<Jhinta> kris ben je er./
<vangilbergenHELP> Hallo iedereen, ik heb heel veel problemen met ubuntu 10.10 netbook op mijn thinkpad te installeren, kan iemand me helpen?
<Oer> veel problemen ? vertel wat er gebeurd ?
<kris__> Jhinta, ik hebprecies een groot probleem
<kris__> mijn laptop viel gewoon uit
<kris__> (gebeurt wel vaker als er iets niet lukt)
<kris__> pas na een half uur starte het weer op
<kris__> het beeld haperde nog steeds terwijl het in vdpau stond...
<Oer> wat is de bron ? ( film)
<kris__> bedoel je xbmc media center?
<Oer> nee, komt het van dvd, of een mpeg, avi ?
<kris__> .mkv
<Jhinta> als ite in een keer uitviel , in een keer klap dood , en hij gaat pas naar een aantal min weer aan ,, HITTE PROBLEMEN !!!!!!!!!!
<Jhinta> stof in je fan ofzo
<kris__> ah ja, ik heb idd al gemerkt dat een koelelement eronder steken helpt :)
<Jhinta> lol
<Jhinta> open maken en schoon maken
<Jhinta> as5520 tog?
<kris__> klopt
<Oer> nou, schoonmaken kan wel, doch als je ene plaat met koelpasta verbreekt, zul je nieuwe moeten aanbrengen.
<Jhinta> 4 schroeven kan je er zo bij
<Jhinta> nee hoeft tie niet eens bij te komen
<Jhinta> je hoeeft enkel 4 schroven weg te halen !!!!
<Jhinta> niets meer
<Jhinta> kap er af
<Jhinta> kan je die fan uitblazen
<Jhinta> wat je extra kan doen is 3 schoeven van de fan los , kan die ook er af halen als tie echt onder zit
<Jhinta> element laten zitten
<kris__> wat is een fan?
<Jhinta> ventilator
<Jhinta> fan
<Jhinta> zwart draaiend deel
<kris__> ah oke:)
<kris__> dan zal ik dat eens proberen
<kris__> zet hem wel eerst uit
<kris__> dus nogmaals bedankt!
<Jhinta> ojaaaa sparticus S02
<kris__> was dat nog tegen mij Jhinta?
<Jhinta> o nee
#ubuntu-nl 2011-03-18
<niekie> Is er iets mis met de mirror server?
<niekie> (de nl.archive.ubuntu.com server)
<exalt> niekie: vraag het eens in #ubuntu-nl-team of mwanzo
<niekie> Krijg een 403 op http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/x/xserver-xorg-video-nv/xserver-xorg-video-nv_2.1.17-3ubuntu6_i386.deb
<niekie> (nl.archive dus, niet archive., sorry :))
<niekie> exalt: gevraagd in -team :)
<exalt> afirmative
<Vancha> is er mischien ook iemand die een idee heeft waarom mijn ubuntu pc eerst drie keer opstart voordat mijn bureaublad er voor komt?
<SWAT> niekie: ding werkt gewoon hoor
<niekie> SWAT: niet op nl.archive
<niekie> http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/x/xserver-xorg-video-nv/xserver-xorg-video-nv_2.1.17-3ubuntu6_i386.deb
<SWAT> niekie: ik zie wat je bedoelt, die map bestaat gewoonweg niet
<SWAT> op de nl2 en nl3 bestaat die wel
<SWAT> niekie: die mirrors worden niet door ons beheerd
<Ronnie> ik heb al een lange tijd last van een wat tragere computer (heb ik het idee), de tijden dat ik dit merk is er een hoge i/o wait en een lage CPU load. Bekijk ik dat de file i/o dan is deze niet erg hoog (paar MB/s voor een 7200RPM schijf). Iemand het idee wat het geval kan zijn?
<Ronnie> Screenshot: http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/5118/screenshot4cq.png
<Oer> kun je ook wat zien met htop, % processen of geheugengebruik ?
<Ronnie> ik heb al een lange tijd last van een wat tragere computer (heb ik het idee), de tijden dat ik dit merk is er een hoge i/o wait en een lage CPU load. Bekijk ik dat de file i/o dan is deze niet erg hoog (paar MB/s voor een 7200RPM schijf). Iemand het idee wat het geval kan zijn?
<Ronnie> Screenshot: http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/5118/screenshot4cq.png
<Ronnie> 1e grafiekje, de CPU, waarbij de lichtblauwe = i/o wait en de donkerblauwe (onder) is de CPU load
<Ronnie> 2e is het netwerk
<Ronnie> 3e de systeem belasting
<Ronnie> 4e disk activity (groen read) en oranje (write)
<Jeeves_> Ronnie: Die paar mb kan best wel vertragen hoor
<Jeeves_> Wat voor disk is het verder?
<Ronnie> ATA Hitachi HTS723216L9A360
<Ronnie> 7200 RPM
<Jeeves_> Naja, als je veel random writes hebt kan dat wel vertragen
<Ronnie> verdeeld in verschillende partities. Ik krijg wel een de melding dat een van de partities bijna vol zit
<Jeeves_> Maar goed, ik ben afk
<Ronnie> oke
<Ronnie> ik heb het idee dat er daardoor (ruimtegebrek) veel fragmentatie zit
<Ronnie> maar ik kan nergens zien hoe ik dat kan bekijken/oplossen
<OerHeks> ik heb gelezen over e4defrag, maar deze is nogniet stabiel.
<Ronnie> dan nog maar niet gebruiken dan ;)
<Ronnie> wil mijn data voorlopig nog niet kwijt
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/11384/is-e4defrag-ready-for-use
<OerHeks> idd, ik zou het ook nog niet wagen.
<RawChid> Ronnie, ben je veel dingen aan het doen?
<RawChid> Als je CPU wait zo hoog is....
<RawChid> Of issie aan het swappen?
<Ronnie> meestal als ik een aantal programma's wil openen, of als ik een map met veel bzr-branches open. maar soms ook op onvoorspelbare momenten
<Ronnie> ook worden dan mijn schermen donker, omdat de aan het wachten zijn op de CPU
<Ronnie> erg vervelend
<jk> als schijven > 80% gevuld zijn worden ze trager
<RawChid> Ook als hij gebruik van swap gaat maken. Ik weet niet hoe het met je geheugengebruik zit...
 * jk gebruikt meestal htop om te kijken wat er veel resources gebruikt. Handig te sorteren op verschillende onderdelen (cpu, memory, ...)
<RawChid> Zeker. Ik kwam erachter dat de automatische update mijn laptop deed vertragen
<RawChid> Oud ding..
<Solak> Is er een mogelijkheid om in KUbuntu (10.04 LTS) widgets terug te zetten als ze om een of andere reden verdwijnen (bijvoorbeeld door het inschakelen van aparte activities voor elke virtuele desktop)?
<Solak> ik zie ze wel nog in de lijst onder 'Running'.
<Ronnie> jk: bij mij zijn de schijven meestal tussen de 80 en 90% vol :(
<Ronnie> RawChid: swap is bij mij bijna altijd leeg (4GB geheugen)
<RawChid> Oke
<Ronnie> dus mijn schijven leegmaken kan helpen?
<RawChid> Dat geloof ik graag
<Ronnie> hmm, dan moet ik even denken welke vbox ik weg wil gooien
<Ronnie> of misschien bestanden eens op een externe schijf zetten
<RawChid> Of branden op een dvd (als dat past)
<Ronnie> of mijn muziek verzameling eens verkleinen
<int3nz0r> ik heb nu een server met windows erop maar wil weer terug naar ubuntu, is er een goed ftp programma voor ubuntu met een gui, want ik werk niet graag vanuit de commandline
<Ronnie> gftp
<Ronnie> filezilla
<Ronnie> of gewoon nautilus (al is die bij mijn 10.10 nu erg brak)
<sgs1990> weet iemand hoe ik beelscherm 1 beeldscherm 2 kan maken en beeldscherm 2 beeldscherm 1???
<sgs1990> ik krijg het bij systeem>voorkeur>schermen niet voor elkaar
<sgs1990> iemand een idee?
<RawChid> LIgt ook een beetje aan je drivers sgs1990
 * RawChid heeft een NVIDIA , dus doet dat via het NVIDIA config scherm
<OerHeks> sgs1990, pyrandr ?
<sgs1990> kheeb geen idee meer wat er bij mij in zit,, maar heb niet speciale software om m'n videokaart te laten draaien,, dus kan ook niet in zo'n programma iets aanklikken
<sgs1990> kzal even kijken naar pyrandr
<OerHeks> ai de website is down > dvdmeer.nl/python-randr/
<sgs1990> dankjewel OerHeks voor de tip,, ik zal dit even uitproberen en hopen maar dat het werkt
<OerHeks> heb je een ati kaart ?
<sgs1990> geloof het wel maar niet zeker,,,, weet jij nog de terminal command uit je hoofd waarmee ik dit op kan vragen?
<OerHeks> lspci | grep -i VGA
<OerHeks> of ... is het zo simpel ? > 1 down vote
<OerHeks> 	
<OerHeks> Use the "Monitors" application under System/Prefences and just drag the right hand monitor above the left hand monitor. Click apply and you're done.
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/19726/how-do-i-get-one-monitor-on-top-of-the-other
<OerHeks> zou dus ook naast elkaar kunnen ...
<sgs1990> wat ik daar uit lees is dat z'n laptop nogsteeds het bureaublad is,, en ik wil van het ene scherm waar het hele bureayblad op staat naar het andere scherm zetten,, nu staat op m'n extra scherm m'n bureaublad wat erg onhadig is omdat ik me dan steeds om moet draaien om te zien wat ik typ inplaats van op het scherm wat voor me staat
<sgs1990> als ik m'n videokaart opvraag dan krijg ik de volgende melding
<sgs1990> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV535 [Radeon X1650 Series] (rev 9e)
<sgs1990> hieruit kan ik dus opmaken dat ik wel een ATI kaart heb?
<RawChid> Ja
<sgs1990> dan zou python-randr dus moeten werken
<RawChid> Dat weet ik niet.
<RawChid> Datzelfde had ik met mn ATI gewoon via voorkeuren gedaan
<RawChid> Maar kan hier nu niet met je meekijken
<sgs1990> krijg em niet voor elkaar met python-randr
<sgs1990> weet iemand dan heel toevallig hoe ik mijn videokaart de voorkeur naar de dvi poort geef inplaats van de vga?
<sgs1990> missch beetje lastige vraag
<OerHeks> dat zou je dan in je xorg moeten dwingen ?
<OerHeks> maar met pyrandr of python-randr zou je dat prima moeten kunnen regelen, primairy en sec screen
<OerHeks> en plaats
<bloemgordijn> hi all
<bloemgordijn> welke ubuntu is aan te raden in virtuele modus?  0,5GB kan ie krijgen.  LTS, netbook..
<OerHeks> in welke virtuele modus wil je ubuntu gebruiken ?
<OerHeks> vmware  of vbox ?
<bloemgordijn> vbox onnder OSX
<OerHeks> dan zou ik gewoon ubuntu ( gnome ) of kubuntu ( KDE ) proberen.
<OerHeks> geef de max videomemory :-)
<MonkeyDust> bloemgordijn: het is wel niet virtueel, maar toch... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzVB7h4UvTc
<OerHeks> er zijn goede wiki pagina's over mac
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam en https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook en meer :P
<OerHeks> timeline en eigenlijk de startpagina > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<bloemgordijn> ok. mm video-memory liever niet scheutig mee..  mss maar naar een versie met bescheiden windows-manager gaan. xubuntu of nog kleiner.
<OerHeks> maar de vraag was virtueel, met 512 kan zou je imo gewoon ubuntu kunnen draaien.
<OerHeks> videomemory mag je op max zetten. dat is geen invloed.
<OerHeks> wel voor ubuntu, niet voor osx
<bloemgordijn> oh. videomemory wordt niet verminderd in OSX?
<OerHeks> inderdaad, zolang je ubuntu niet in een 'window' gaat draaien, maar fullscreen
<OerHeks> heeft mac geen wubi ?
<Vancha> staat die w niet voor windows :S
<bloemgordijn> weet ik niet maar dat vond ik onder windows al niet zo denderend.
<OerHeks> ja, daar zeg je me wat :-D
<Vancha> :P
<MonkeyDust> wubi dient om ubuntu eens te proberen he
<OerHeks> ja, geen productie er op draaien.
<bloemgordijn> met wubi zat je met een enorm in-flexibele installatie.
<OerHeks> maar vmware /vbox kan prima.
<MonkeyDust> idd
<OerHeks> als je netbook 1024 ram heeft, zou je denk ik je mem op kunnen voeren tot 640 mb
<OerHeks> maar dat is tunen.
<bloemgordijn> bedankt voor de tips en urls.  kzal me inlezen.
<OerHeks> succes bloem
<RawChid> lubuntu is nog lichter dan xubuntu...
<Vancha> ik zal gaan mensen
<Vancha> later :)
<Ben__> Goedemiddag, ik heb een vraag. Kan ik van een Ubuntu computer een sms server maken?
<OerHeks> via BT of wifi of kabeltje naar uw gsm, en dan sms-en ?
<Ben__> Ik heb op beide Bluetooth, dat zou dus gaan.
<OerHeks> er bestaat een pakket smstools , in synaptic
<Ben__> En maakt het uit wat voor gsm ik gebruik (met Bluetooth)
<OerHeks> ik heb hier geen ervaring mee. > http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/smstools
<OerHeks> verder vind ik alamin http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/dapper/en/man1/alamin.1.html
<OerHeks> er is dus wel wat mogenlijk.
<Ben__> Dat ziet er heel goed uit! Bedankt! In ga het meteen uitproberen.
<OerHeks> succes, laat maar horen of het lukt.
<Ben__> Ik kom straks terug en ik laat het weten;)
<Alex___> Wie kan me helpen met me server?
<Alex___> heb wat probleempjes
<Alex___> kan niks uploaden via ftp...
<MonkeyDust> beetje specifieker aub, Alex___ ?
<Alex___> MonkeyDust: permission denied krijg ik
<Alex___> brb
<JVB> ik wil Ubuntu op een MSI laptop installeren, maar de live cd herkend geen Wireless Netwerk ...
<JVB> Hoe krijg ik die driver geinstalleerd ?
<stef> halo, ik heb daarnet een raid1 verwijderd om er nu raid5 op te zetten
<stef> raid1 stond op md0 en als ik nu raid5 op md0 wil zetten gaat het niet
<stef> mdadm: failed to create /dev/md0
<stef> nmv, het is gelukt
<shawn_> kkan er iemand mij helpen?
<shawn_> ik was cairo aan het instaleren en mijn computer viel uit en nu is die data beschadigt in ubuntu softwarecenter hoe kan ik die software repareren of zo?
<shawn_> ik was cairo aan het instaleren en mijn computer viel uit en nu is die data beschadigt in ubuntu softwarecenter hoe kan ik die software repareren of zo?
<Andre_> hallo
<OerHeks> :-)
<Andre_> kan iemand mij helpen mij een computerprobleempje
<CasW> That's what we're here for
<CasW> En nu in nederlands: ja
<Andre_> super
<OerHeks> enorm
<Andre_> ik probeer een draadloze internetverbinding te krijgen, maar dit wil niet lukken. heb de wbus 150
<OerHeks> 150 .. klinkt als wifi N ?
<CasW> Wat wil er precies niet lukken?
<Andre_> Geen idee, op de verpakking staat: wbus 150N EM4554
<Andre_> van eminent
<CasW> Wat doe je en wat zie je gebeuren?
<OerHeks> zie http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/hardware-en-drivers/drivers-eminent-4554-wbus-150/msg671675/  >> backports kan de oplossing zijn.
<Andre_> Heb dit proberen te installeren: linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic, maar deze stond niet in de lijst.
<Andre_> wel dingen die erop leken, maar niet met de lucid erbij
<CasW> Met maverick en zo neem ik dan aan?
<OerHeks> systeem > beheer > synaptic,  en dan in instellingen > pakketbronnen
<CasW> *en zo = gutsy, dapper, hardy
<CasW> Welke Ubuntu gebruik je? 10.04?
<OerHeks> 3e tab updates ?
<Andre_> de nieuwste versie
<Andre_> heb net alle updates geinstalleerd
<CasW> Dan moet je niet linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic hebben, maar linux-backports-modules-wireless-maverick-generic
<Andre_> die heb ik ook al geinstalleerd, maar dan via een andere weg
<Andre_> maar hij doet het nog niet
<Andre_> Niemand?
<OerHeks> doorloop deze guide, > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<OerHeks> en vertel waar je vastloopt.
<Andre_> oke, zal eens kijken
<DooitzedeJong> Wie van jullie werkt bij een theater?
<DooitzedeJong> En doet de belichting
<Andre_> moet zeggen dat ik hier vast loop: . Check for Loaded Device Drivers
<OerHeks> wat geeft dit in terminal > sudo lshw -C network
<OerHeks> ziet ubuntu wel je wirelessadapter ?
<Andre_> ^CI (sysfs)
<JVB> Ik start een MSI laptop op met de Ubuntu 10.10 Live cd maar er word geen Wirelessapter herkend ..
<JVB> Hoe kan ik verder ?
<Andre_> mijn wireless adapter ziet hij volgens mij wel
<Andre_> krijg deze info: *-network        description: Wireless interface        physical id: 1        logical name: wlan0        serial: 00:14:5c:87:9e:87        capabilities: ethernet physical wireless        configuration: broadcast=yes multicast=yes wireless=Ralink STA
<JVB> Kan mij iemand helpen met dit probleem :
<JVB> Ik start een MSI laptop op met de Ubuntu 10.10 Live cd maar er word geen Wirelessapter herkend ..
<JVB> wat kan ik doen ? Bestaat er een driver ?
<OerHeks> Andre_, is er geen stuurprogramma beschikbaar, in syteem > beheer > stuurprogrammaś  ?
<OerHeks> JVB volg ook de troubleshoot guide > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<JVB> ik zal eens kijken, dank
<OerHeks> maar ik kan er maar 1 tegelijk helpen
<Andre_> ik krijg helaas geen drivers te zien
<OerHeks> misschien is de zender niet aan  > sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<OerHeks> dan zou je in je netwerk manager een netwerk/netwerken moeten kunnen zien
<Andre_> ik krijg hier geen reactie op
<OerHeks> ik zit nu te lezen op http://sites.google.com/site/computertip/ralink misschien helpt dit.
<OerHeks> ik heb zelf geen ervaring met ralink eigenlijk
<OerHeks> het kan ook zijn, dat 150 N niet werkt, alleen 54 mbit
<Andre____> Het probleem is opgelost
<Andre____> Moest de netwerkcode invoeren
<OerHeks> ah, die melding kan je idd krijgen.
<Andre____> heel erg bedankt voor je hulp!
<OerHeks> zat deze verscholen onder een ander scherm ofzo ?
<OerHeks> melding toevoegen keyring ?
<Andre____> Nee, zat wel gewoon bij het tekentje met de boogjes, maar had de code nog niet ingevuld.
<OerHeks> ah oke :-)
<OerHeks> have fun Andre____
<Andre____> oke, dan ga ik maar eens wat programmaatjes installeren.
<Andre____> fijne avond.
<OerHeks> JVB, al connectie ?
<JVB> Oerheks : ik kan daar ( helaas) niet aan uit
<JVB> ik ga eerst Ubuntu installeren
<JVB> en daarna de updates
<JVB> mss dat het dan wel werkt ?
<OerHeks> oke, check dan ook systeem beheer stuurprogramma;s
<JVB> ja
<OerHeks> wireless/video
<JVB> in synaptic ?
<OerHeks> nee, menubalk
<JVB> extra stuurprogramma's ?
<OerHeks> juist
<JVB> ok
<JVB> ik ben acjter 30 min klaar ermee
<JVB> ik laat je wat weten
<OerHeks> :-)
<Harmen> hallo
<Harmen> ?
<Harmen> ja fijne redactie
<CasW> Hallo?
<Harmen> CasW kan jij me helpen ? of zoek je ook hulp ?
<OerHeks> :-)
<CasW> Nee, ik hoop dat ik je kan helpen
<Gotiniens> Harmen, als je een vraag heb stel die gerust
<Harmen> Ok
<Gotiniens> dan kan de persoon die toevallig het antwoord weet hem beantwoorden
<Harmen> 1 ik heb op mijn laptop ubuntu gezet eerlijk gezegd werkt prima en ziet er mooi uit mijn complimenten
<Harmen> 2 mijn beeldscherm resolutie is niet goed en ik krijg m niet hoger dan 1024 768
<Harmen> en hij hangt aan een extern beeldscherm
<Harmen> omdat mijn laptop gevallen is en beeldscherm kapot is...
<Harmen> HA Oerheks jou ken ik nog wel
<OerHeks> welke resolutie had dat beeldscherm?
<Harmen> laptop of extern beeldscherm
<CasW> Staat hij toevallig op schermen spiegelen?
<CasW> Laptop
<Harmen> de laptop zelf is 1024x768
<Harmen> nope
<Harmen> maar de laptop scherm is helaas overledne
<CasW> Wat voor laptop is 't?
<Harmen> een packard bell easynote MX37-V-038
<Harmen> OF 058
<CasW> (Ik had toevallig laatst zelf, toen ik het tweede beeldscherm aansloot, zo'n zelfde probleem, kon ik oplossen door ipv de 'standaard' schermbeheer de ATI CCC te gebruiken)
<Harmen> kan ik dat downloaden ofzo ?
<JanC> Harmen: klinkt alsof de grafische kaart het laptopscherm nog gebruikt en mirrort naar je externe scherm
<Lis> hey
<Harmen> Hai
<CasW> Dat is alleen van toepassing als je een ATI grafische kaart erin zit
<Lis> wat voor chat is dit?
<CasW> Idd, JanC, dat bedoelde ik met spiegelen
<Harmen> ja
<OerHeks> om te zien welke grafische kaart, in terminal : lspci | grep -i VGA
<Gotiniens> Lis, dit voor ondersteuning bij problemen met Ubuntu linux
<Harmen> wat is mijn videokaart
<Harmen> pflemg
<JanC> normaal heb je op je laptop een knop om te switchen tussen schermen?
<Harmen> klopt
<Harmen> heb ik ook
<JanC> en als ik me niet vergis zit er ook een optie om te kiezen in het configuratiescherm?
<Harmen> dat weet ik niet
<JanC> Systeem --> Voorkeuren --> Schermen of zo
<Harmen> dat klopt
<Harmen> Maar dan zegt hij onbekend
<CasW> Dat maakt niet uit
<Harmen> en ik krijg m niet hoger als 1024x768 terwijl mijn externe beeldscherm veel hoger is
<CasW> Staat hij op 'schermen spiegelen' of zoiets?
<Harmen> waar kan ik dat zien ?
<CasW> Onder dat vak met het 'plaatje' / vierkantje van je scherm staat 'Dezelfde afbeelding voor alle schermen'
<CasW> Dat moet níet aangevinkt zijn
<Harmen> het is grijs dus ik kan het niet aan en of uitvinken
<CasW> En je ziet één of twéé schermen?
<Harmen> een
<CasW> Druk dan 's op de knop 'Schermen detecteren'
<Harmen> gebeurt niets
<JanC> Harmen: welke grafische kaart heb je, en welke driver wordt gebruikt?
<Harmen> grafische kaart
<Harmen> me chipset
<JanC> grafische chip ja
<CasW> Welke CPU?
<Harmen> intel celeron dual core inside
<CasW> Oké
<CasW> Dan gebruik je een Intel GMA
<CasW> (ik dacht 950)
<JanC> niet noodzakelijk
<Harmen> volgens mij is het een SiS
<JanC> *urgh*
<OerHeks> ai
<Harmen> ownee
<JanC> Harmen: de #1 in het maken van el cheapo rommel en het weigeren van hulp voor linux-drivers...  :-/
<OerHeks> om te zien welke grafische kaart, in terminal : lspci | grep -i VGA
<OerHeks> dan krijg je 1 regel, plak die hier
<hansw> zonde van de hoofdletters :-)
<hansw> moet je weer een shift toets gebruiken
<hansw> -i doet al genoeg :-)
<Harmen> de terminal
<CasW> menu - hulpmiddelen - terminalvenster
<hansw> zo maakte een engelse baas van mij op de eerste dag een opmerking toen hij me vi zag opstarten
<hansw> "ow god, one of those persons"
<Carry> :)
<OerHeks> werkt ie er nogsteeds ?
<Carry> of emacs-baas?
<Carry> :P
<OerHeks> zo nee, "ow god, one of those persons"
<hansw> geen emacs baas, een pico gebruiker
<Carry> ah
<JVB> OerHeks : ben je nog aanwezig ?
<JVB> d
<Harmen> ja
<Harmen> ah hier
<Harmen> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 671MX 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS AGP Port (virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge) 00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS968 [MuTIOL Media IO] (rev 01) 00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE] (rev 01) 00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.1 Controller (rev 0f) 00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon In
<JVB> ik heb zonet Ubuntu op een MSI-laptop geinstalleerd ( + updates )
<JVB> maar het Wireless netwerk werkt niet
<Harmen> BRB Koffie
<JVB> hoe krijg ik dit aan de praat ?
<CasW> Welke laptop?
<OerHeks> mogenlijk dat deze driver werkt, Harmen  >> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-sis-771671-mirage-3-video-drivers-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid.html
<JVB> MSI laptop
<CasW> Model? Nummer?
<JVB> ff kijken
<JVB> MS 163 K
<CasW> En hoe bedoel je 'het werkt niet'? Zegt 'ie nog iets?
<OerHeks> wat geeft dit in terminal > sudo lshw -C network
<JVB> er is geen Wireless netwerk te zien
<JVB> omdat ubuntu de Wireless netwerk kaart niet "ziet"
<OerHeks> hoe zie jij dat ?
<JVB> door in het menu bovenaan te kijken
<JVB> op het icon "network"
<JVB> da moet je de netwerken zien
<JVB> n
<JVB> zal ff kijken
<JVB> Oerheks : dit is een "kale" laptop waar niets op staat ..
<JVB> ik zal ff poort 5900 open zetten
<JVB> dan kan je ff kijken
<JVB> iloggen met gebruiker "raf"
<JVB> paswoord is "test123456"
<JVB> ip adres is :
<JVB> 94.225.196.231
<CasW> Komt hij trouwens wel terug bij lshw?
<JVB> probeer maar
<hansw> handig al die wachtwoorden op een publiek kanaal jvb :-)
<JVB> da maakt mij geen zier uit
<JVB> dit is een test laptop
<CasW> Het zijn ook zulke stevige wachtwoorden :)
<JVB> waar trouwens geen staatgeheimen op staan
<hansw> ik had ooit een klant die gebruiker jim had met het pwd jim
<hansw> daar stond binnen no time een irc bot en router scanner op
<hansw> denk dat het na de eerste scan al raak was
<Gotiniens> ag zowiezo vnc over het internet is zowiezo al niet aan te raden
<JVB> lukt het niet ?
<OerHeks> JanC gaf ook een goeie tip, heb je een FN toets voor wireless ?
<OerHeks> nee ik log niet zomaar in via vnc.
<CasW> Da's inderdaad een goeie, ik heb het ook op mijn laptopje, als ik wireless uitzet in Windows, kan ik het niet (zomaar) weer aanzetten in Linux
<JVB> de fn toets staat aan voor Wireless
<hansw> bios reset zeker al gedaan?
<JVB> je bent binnen
<CasW> Ja, ik zie het
<CasW> Wat lagt dat ding :p
<CasW> (Dat heb je al enorm binnen een intern netwerk hier...)
<CasW> Hé, het gaat al beter?
<CasW> Zie je dat?
<CasW> Die moet je inschakelen :p
<JVB> hoe kan ik dat ?
<CasW> Ik zal even zoeken
<JVB> dank je
<CasW> Ik ben er weer uit?
<JVB> geen idee
<JVB> probeer nog maar eens
<Harmen> Nu zegt hij dat ik het niet kan plaatsen omdat ik geen beheerder ben
<CasW> Ik neem aan van wel, ik heb het programma gesloten
<JVB> probeer nog eens binnen te komen
<CasW> Dan moet ik het programma weer opstarten
<JVB> als je wil kan ik ook ff teamviewer installeren
<CasW> Nee, dat hoeft niet
<JVB> ok
<CasW> Oké, probeer dit: in de terminal: ifconfig wlan0 up
<JVB> ok
<CasW> (Hmm, die moet ik ook onthouden :))
<OerHeks> mss sudo ervoor ?
<CasW> Ze doen het op dit forum niet...
<JVB> operation not possible due to RF-kill
<JVB> als je wil geef ik je ff toegang als je binnekomt
<CasW> Oké, http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Documentation/rfkill, oftewel; er stond zeker eerst windows op?
<JVB> ja er stond eerst Windows op
<CasW> Zit er een fysieke toets op voor wireless?
<JVB> ja
<OerHeks> welke adapter is het ? 5100 AGN ?
<JVB> maat Wireless staat aan
<JVB> ja
<CasW> Druk die eens in, en probeer dan weer die ifconfig wlan0 up
<JVB> ok
<OerHeks> disable N, dan werkt het wel ( 54 Mbit ) > http://hardc0l2e.wordpress.com/2010/05/19/intel-5100-agn-on-ubuntu-10-04/
<OerHeks> handig als ik dat eerder had geweten,..
<CasW> OerHeks: het is een oude laptop, zonder N
<OerHeks> hij zegt ja, AGN ?
<JVB> disable N ?
<JVB> wat bedoel je ?
<CasW> En het probleem is dat hij is gedisabled via die 'RF-kill'
<JVB> en nu ?
<Harmen> grom het lukt niet
<CasW> Gaf hij dezelfde foutmelding?
<JVB> ja
<Harmen> ik spreek oerheks wel persoonlijk anders is het verarrend
<Harmen> warrend
<JVB> euh kan ff niet volgen
<JVB> Casw : heb je de mogelijkheid om even binnen te komen zodat je zelf kan kijken ?
<CasW> Ik denk dat je misschien in het bios moet kijken (misschien een bios reset, zoals eerder al voorgesteld), kijken of je het daar in kan schakelen
<CasW> (En nee, daar heb je geen VNC :p)
<OerHeks> op welk punt lukt het niet, Harmen ?
<Harmen> als ik de driver toevoeg zoals ze zeggen bij de driver map staat er toegang geweigerd ik heb alles op beheerder gezet maar het werkt nog niet.
<Harmen> en de tijd dringt
<CasW> JVB: zit je nu achter IRC op die laptop?
<JVB> ja
<JVB> maar ik ben de laptop ff aan het rebooten
<CasW> Oké
<JVB> ik meld mij dadelijk
<OerHeks> ik snap niet dat je toegang geweigerd word, je gebruikt toch wel die sudo ervoor ?
<Harmen> sudo ?
<JVB> ja
<JVB> ik ben terug online met de laptop
<Harmen> wat is sudo ?
<JVB> probeer maar
<OerHeks> in de pagina die ik gaf, staat " sudo cp sis671_drv.* /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ "
<OerHeks> je zegt dat je als beheerder werkt, en je snapt sudo niet ? hoe ben je beheerder dan ?
<JVB> Casw : als je wil kan je binnen
<CasW> Je kon niets zien in het BIOS?
<Harmen> hij zegt password
<JVB> nee
<CasW> Oké, probeer dan nog maar 's die ifconfig wlan0 up
<JVB> ok
<CasW> (reboot kan nooit kwaad ;))
<OerHeks> ja, met sudo krijg je root-rechten, en dan vul je je account passwoord in
<Harmen> *-network                       description: Ethernet interface        product: 191 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter        vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]        physical id: 4        bus info: pci@0000:00:04.0        logical name: eth0        version: 02        serial: 00:22:15:71:63:ee        size: 100MB/s        capacity: 100MB/s        width: 32 bits        clock: 33MHz        capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list ethernet phys
<OerHeks> je ziet geen sterretjes o.i.d. dit is normaal
<JVB> zelfde fout
<CasW> Oké, staat die windows er nog op?
<JVB> nee
<JVB> ik heb de volledige schijf benut voor Ubuntu
<CasW> Oké... Het lijkt er dan op, dat we inderdaad de bios moeten resetten; de garantie, is die al vervallen?
<JVB> ja
<JVB> zal ik die resetten ?
<CasW> Ja
<JVB> ff w8ten
<Harmen> afijn
<JVB> CasW : dat is "Load setup defaults" ?
<CasW> Ja, lijkt me wel ja
<JVB> ok
<OerHeks> ik dacht dat je met je videokaart bezig was, en 2e scherm, niet je netwerk, Harmen
<Harmen> ben ik ook
<OerHeks> misschien is het niet mogenlijk, je scherm groter te krijgen dan de interne laptopscherm
<Harmen> tsja
<Harmen> maar als je geen drivers kan toevoegen dan is ubuntu wel een beetje raar vind je niet ?
<OerHeks> nee, ik weet niet wat er bij jou fout gaat.
<OerHeks> Sis is overigens geen geweldige samenwerker met opensource.
<Harmen> ik weet het
<JVB> zelfe verhaal
<OerHeks> in de rang van ugly-nasty-bad, de laatste.
<CasW> Oké... Eens denken, wat kunnen we dan nog doen?
<Harmen> sis mirage graphics
<JVB> kan ik ergens een driver downen ?
<Harmen> slecht merk
<CasW> Ik ben dat nu net ook aan het bekijken
<Harmen> tsja oerheks ik heb al vaker problemen met ubuntu
<OerHeks> jammer dat je dit probleem aan ubuntu wijt.
<Harmen> Ubuntu kan hier niets aan doen
<Harmen> Ubuntu is een mooi systeem
<Harmen> zeker de nieuwe versie
<CasW> JVB: probeer eens sudo dhclient
<JVB> ok
<OerHeks> op Sis en Canon modellen na, kom is weinig problemen tegen met linux algemeen.
<Harmen> ja maar toen ik die laptop kocht was er bijna niets anders als SiS wat een waardeloze videokaart is
<CasW> JVB: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsview.aspx?langid=1&pnid=13&pfid=5&level=5&conn=4&downtypeid=3&getdown=false voor drivers
<Harmen> Ik heb nog 2 pcs
<OerHeks> hoeveel MB word er toegewezen aan die kaart, intern ?
<CasW> (Jij moet die voor kernel 2.5.x hebben)
<CasW> *2.6.x
<Harmen> aan de videokaart ?
<OerHeks> als het onder de 64 mb is, probeer Lubuntu
<Harmen> uhhm hoe kan je dat zien ?
<OerHeks> dat zou je kunnen zien in het bios scherm, voor boot ?
<JVB> ik zie daar geen driver
<CasW> Jawel, als je scrollt, 'LINUX driver for kernel 2.6.x and 2.4.x (Support x86 and x64)'
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<JVB> ff kijken
<Harmen> Ik stap morgen over op Lubuntu
<Harmen> Ik had alles op een stick gezet
<JVB> ik denk niet dat ik de juiste pagina heb
<Harmen> Ik moet er vandoor
<OerHeks> oke
<Harmen> het was fijn om met ubuntu te werken
<Harmen> nu gaan we eens lekker lubuntu proberen
<Harmen> tot ziens
<Babe_lente> hoiiiii
<OerHeks> succes Harmen
<OerHeks> dag Babe_lente
<Harmen> dankje ik spreek je nog wel
<OerHeks> is goed :-)
<JVB> http://218.210.127.131/                hier kom ik dan  terecht
<Harmen> doei
<CasW> JVB: Hij staat nu ook op www.technotaal.nl/JVB/r8168-8.022.00.tar.bz2
<JVB> daar is niks te zien ..
<CasW> Dan moet je denk ik je javascript aanzetten
<JVB> ff kijken
<JVB> ik heb hem
<JVB> hij staat nu op het bureaublad van de laptop
<CasW> Pak hem uit, er zit een autosetup.sh in of zo, die moet je draaien
<JVB> ff kijken
<JVB> pfff
<JVB> is een beetje chinees voor mij
<JVB> kan jij ff kijken ?
<CasW> Ja, even, maar ik moet zo ook gaan
<JVB> dank je
<JVB> test123456
<CasW> Bij mij doet hij het niet meer, doe zelf maar even
<JVB> lan is nu uitgevallen
<CasW> Dat kan, je hebt dat wachtwoord ingevuld en op enter gedrukt?
<JVB> ja
<CasW> En je ziet van alles langskomen?
<JVB> ja
<JVB> ik ben nu aan het rebooten
<CasW> Hij zei dat je dat moest doen?
<JVB> nee
<CasW> Hij was wel klaar?
<JVB> lijkt erop dat het niet gaat werken
<CasW> Omdat?
<JVB> weet niet
<JVB> werkt weer maar geen wireless
<CasW> Je kan hem nu ook niet inschakelen?
<JVB> nee
<CasW> Probeer dan maar weer ifconfig wlan0 up
<JVB> jajaja
<JVB> jajajjajajajaj
<JVB> nu wel !!
<CasW> Mooizo! En nu kan je hem ook aanzetten (als hij dat nu niet al is) en verbinding maken!
<JVB> hij loopt nu lekker !
<CasW> Mooi!
<JVB> dank je wel !
<CasW> (Precies op tijd, ik sluit mijn computer af, dag mensen!)
<JVB> ik ga je speciaal daarvoor gedenken in mijn avondgebeden !
<Somelauw> Hoi
<Somelauw> Wanneer ik mijn laptopstekker uit het stopcontact haal, wordt het scherm bij mij donkerder
<Somelauw> Dat vind ik best, maar als ik hem er weer instop blijft het donker en dat wil ik niet.
<OerHeks> heb je een FN toets met brightness hoger lager ?
<OerHeks> misschien dat je die stand in kan stellen in screensaver > energiebeheer
<Somelauw> OerHeks: eh ja
<Somelauw> Eens proberen
<Somelauw> Ik zie eigenlijk weinig veranderen
<Somelauw> Ik denk dat die toetsen bij mij uitgeschakeld staan.
<OerHeks> en energiebeheer ?
<Somelauw> Ah, gnome power management
<Somelauw> Daar staat dat die op batterijstroom de boel moet verminderen
<Somelauw> Maar als ik hem daarna weer in een stopcontact steek, moet dat allemaal weer op volle helderheid.
<OerHeks> dat verminderen uitschakelen.
<Somelauw> Ik heb reduce background lightness aanstaan daar.
<Somelauw> s/background/backlight/
<Somelauw> Maar ik vind het best dat die het dimt.
<Somelauw> Maar ik wil hem weer kunnen ontdimmen.
<Somelauw> Mij lijkt dit gewoon een bug, want hij zou hem uit zichzelf weer moeten ontdimmen volgens mij.
<Somelauw> Maar nu wil die hem trouwens wel ineens dimmen en ontdimmen.
<Somelauw> Het is op mijn werkplaats dat ik er last van heb.
<OerHeks> ik heb geen idee, waar je dit zou moeten kunnen checken of veranderen.
<OerHeks> acpi
<Somelauw> Moet ik dat openen of wat?
<OerHeks> ?
<Somelauw> acpi
<OerHeks> nee, het is een acpi functie
<Somelauw> Ja, maar hoe beheer ik dat?
<OerHeks> deze word in je bios ingesteld, S0-S5
<OerHeks> endat zou verder automatisch moeten gaan.
<Somelauw> Okee, want volgens mij is acpi bij mij uitgeschakeld.
<Somelauw> Want als ik hem afsluit, zegt hij wel iets van acpi niet gevonden.
<Somelauw> Maar ik weet niet helemaal hoe dat stukje werkt eigenlijk.
<OerHeks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Configuration_and_Power_Interface
<OerHeks> S4 of S1
#ubuntu-nl 2011-03-19
<linze> goeie morge
<Cugel> Dag linze.
<linze> hoi Cugel
<leoquant> zaterdag: 19-03-2011 vervolg cursus PYTHON  (deel 7 alweer) door commandoline en stefandevries: 19.30 te #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo en #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas. Een cursus gemist? Zie de logs of verslagen van voorafgaande workshops.
<leoquant> !locobot_1
<Guest30270> Iemand die weet hoe je Access apps kunt migreren naar Open Office?
<Sjimmie> niet
<Guest30270> Sjimmie: Niet is niet mogelijk of niet weten?
<OerHeks> nee, lijkt me niet mogenlijk
<stef_> Goedemiddag. Ik heb een probleem. Ik gebruik lm-sensors. De cpu temperaturen worden perfect uitgelezen en weergeven in de applet, maar de temperaturen van de harde schijven daarintegen niet. Ik zie enkel het icoontje van de harde schijf, maar geen waarde. toch is hddtemp geïnstelleerd . Kan iemand mij helpen?
<stef_> Niemand ?
<Coos> Hallo dhat leden, ik wil een cd laden met ubuntu op een windows vista pc, maar het iso bestand wordt niet herkend. Windows denkt dat het een ZIP bestand is. Als ik het wil unzippen wordt steeds gevraagd om de laatste cd van een aantal cd's maar ik heb er maar 1
<t36> hallo, iemand die me kan helpen?
<OerHeks> stel je vraag t36 , misschien weet iemand het antwoord
<t36> Ok, het zit zo. Toen ik mijn computer kocht heb ik eerst Win7 geïnstalleerd en daarna Ubuntu, elk op een eigen HDD. Ik heb GRUB geïnstalleerd op de tweede HDD. Ik wil nu die tweede HDD wegnemen. Zal mijn pc nog opstarten daarna?
<OerHeks> mogenlijk niet, je kan de mbr op je 1e hdd eenvoudig herstellen, met de win7 dvd
<OerHeks> op het punt installatie, voor reparatie/herstellen kiezen
<t36> Het probleem dat het verwijderen van de tweede HDD maar tijdelijk is
<t36> zal ik daar alles weer zoals het voorheen was kunnen zetten?
<OerHeks> als dit tijdenlijk is, dat kan. je kan later weer met de ubuntu live cd Grub herstellen.
<OerHeks> punt #12 >>  http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Grub2
<t36> Dus als ik het goed begrijp, moet ik eerst de MBR herstellen; dan de tweede HDD verwijderen; en dan weer Grub installeren als ik gedaan heb?
<OerHeks> nee, je haalt koud de 2e hdd eruit, booten met win7 dvd en herstellen
<OerHeks> als je de 2e HDD er weer bij stopt, ubuntu cd gebruiken om grub weer te herstellen.
<t36> Ok, een laatste vraag, kan ik de output van fdisk hier posten zodat ik zeker ben dat alles is zoals ik het heb verteld?
<OerHeks> gebruik voor meerdere regels Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<OerHeks> sudo fdisk -l
<t36> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<t36> Disk identifier: 0xa3a9f839
<t36>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<t36> /dev/sda1   *           1          13      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS
<t36> Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<t36> /dev/sda2              13        7760    62226432    7  HPFS/NTFS
<t36> /dev/sda3            7760      121595   914380800    7  HPFS/NTFS
<t36> Disk /dev/sdb: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 bytes
<t36> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 121601 cylinders
<t36> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<t36> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<t36> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<t36> Disk identifier: 0xa059d385
<t36>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<OerHeks> dit is onleesbaar, plak het in paste :-)
<t36> oeps, niet gelukt dus die meerdere regels paste
<t36> sorry
<t36> dus ik plak het in pastebin en dan?
<t36> weer kopiëren
<OerHeks> en dan de url hier plakken
<t36> http://paste.ubuntu.com/582499/
<t36> ah :), ok bedankt
<OerHeks> oke bij herstellen van grub2, zoek je naar de partitie met ID 83, in jouw geval /dev/sdb3
<OerHeks> ow dat was volgens de handleiding, ik zie nu dat je gewoon /dev/sdb1  moet mounten
<OerHeks> waar nu de * bij staat
<t36> ah dus bij het herstellen van grub2, moet ik gewoon sdb1 mounten
<OerHeks> juist
<t36> ok bedankt, hopelijk lukt het :); allemaal de schuld van die stomme win7 SP1
<OerHeks> succes t36
<t36> dank je voor je hulp Oerheks
<TopGear> Hi
<TopGear> Zit hier met Kubuntu, wil de nas niet zien...
<TopGear> Ik weet dat daar een commando voor bestaat, om te mounten naar /mnt, maar niet meer hoe
<TopGear> Was iets met IP, password en usrname
<OerHeks> TopGear, ik had enorme problemen met firefox en me NAS. tot ik chrome probeerde ...
<TopGear> Daar gaat het niet om :p Wil bij die 2TB aan muziek kunnen
<OerHeks> als je in chrome het ip tiept, krijg je vast de inlog
<TopGear> oui
<TopGear> Werkt gewoon in FF 4
<OerHeks> in firefox kwam ik nooit voorbij de inlg,maar mounten >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount of vast mounten fstab >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<TopGear> thnx
<OerHeks> pysdm is een handig tooltje
<leoquant> zaterdag: 19-03-2011 vervolg cursus PYTHON  (deel 7 alweer) door commandoline en stefandevries: 19.30 te #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo en #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas. Een cursus gemist? Zie de logs of verslagen van voorafgaande workshops.
<leoquant> over een half uur dus
<aboetje> hallo allemaal
<OerHeks> :-)
<Solak> g'avond.
<Solak> hmm, upgrade van 10.04 LTS -> 10.10 verliep hier tamelijk vlekkeloos t.o.v. andere upgrades...
 * Solak mist nu alleen nog het xchat icon en claws-mail-icon in de systray :-(
<Solak> ik kan ze in de settings ook niet activeren, al zijn ze zichtbaar.
<Solak> iemand enig idee hoe ik ze terug kan krijgen op de juiste plek?
<OerHeks> claws-mail-trayicon  herinstalleren ?
<OerHeks> en  xchat-systray voor de xchat versie
<Solak> hmm, die blijken inderdaad uninstalled. Nu matchen alleen de versies niet meer.
<Solak> blijkbaar is de tray-icon van claws-mail voor een oudere versie dan die geinstalleerd is bij de upgrade naar maverick.
<OerHeks> verwijder xchat geheel en herinstall ? voor jemail, wel even een backupje maken
<Solak> hmm, als 't echt niet anders kan...
<Solak> voor xchat zie ik ook geen trayicon entry, maar goed...
<OerHeks> zit in systray
<OerHeks> brb
<Solak> OerHeks: ja, in de config, maar die doet niet veel. overigens is de claws icon geinstalleerd, maar nog steeds zonder veel effect (alleen dat er 1 icon meer ruimte is in de systray, maar dat was eerder ook al).
<Solak> brb
<Solak> hmm, ze werken nu... alleen dat uitloggen liep wat vast en alle eyecandy was uitgeschakeld (shift-alt-f12: resume).
<OerHeks> :-)
<Solak> eens zien of 't nu goed gaat... brb
<Solak> hmm, die buttons doen niets meer :)
#ubuntu-nl 2011-03-20
<hoekje_> hallo is dit nl chatµ
<JanC> dag hoekje_  ☺
<hoekje_> dag JanC
<hoekje_> wanneer komt 11.04 uit
<hoekje_> in april 2011
<hoekje_> weet ik al
<JanC> ik denk de 28e normaal gezien
<hoekje_> eind april
<hoekje_> of maart
<JanC> april (4e maand)
<hoekje_> ah oke
<JanC> en normaal op een donderdag
<hoekje_> nog eventjes dus
<hoekje_> heb vandaag net nog ubuntu op iemand laptop gezet
<hoekje_> een 9.04
<hoekje_> ikzelf draai 10.10
<JanC> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule --> ik was dus juist met 28 april  ☺
<hoekje_> ik werk nu wel windows
<JanC> 9.04 krijgt geen security updates meer?
<JanC> is niet zo'n goed idee om die nu nog te gebruiken...
<JanC> tenzij die PC niet op internet komt
<hoekje_> hij komt op internet
<hoekje_> zal er morgen dan best 10
<JanC> best een nieuwere versie gebruiken dan
<hoekje_> 10.10 opzetten
<JanC> 10.10 of 10.04
<hoekje_> oke
<JanC> 10.04 is een LTS, die krijgt langer security updates
<hoekje_> 10.04 gaat langer mee klopt dat
<JanC> LTS = Long Term Support
<JanC> ja
<hoekje_> langer dan 10.10
<JanC> ja
<hoekje_> 10.04 blijft tot 11.04
<hoekje_> 10.10 tot 11.10
<hoekje_> ik stel lastige vragen op dit uur lol
<JanC> 10.04 krijgt 3 jaar lang security updates voor de desktop (dus ongeveer tot 13.04 uit komt)
<hoekje_> ze kunnen ubuntu 9.04 upgraden naar 10.10 zeker
<JanC> 10.10 krijgt 1½ jaar security updates (dus tot 12.04 uit komt ongeveer)
<hoekje_> ha oei
<JanC> hoekje_: je kan upgraden, maar opnieuw installeren zal sneller zijn
<hoekje_> ah
<JanC> upgraden moet 9.01 --> 9.10 --> 10.04 (en dan --> 10.10 als je wil)
<JanC> 9.04 ipv 9.01
<hoekje_> had het door
<hoekje_> mijn ubuntu draaien virtueel
<hoekje_> naast windows
<hoekje_> maar clamav ofzoiets als anti virus nog niet kunnen fixern om erop te zetten
<hoekje_> zou met men windows anti virus botsen denk
<hoekje_> had al is handleiding gevonden
<hoekje_> denk hier op het forum
<JanC> je hebt niet echt een antivirus nodig op Ubuntu momenteel
<hoekje_> op ubuntu niet maar is dat niet aangeraden naast windows systemen
<hoekje_> gaat 11.04 weer 3 jaar mee
<JanC> nee
<JanC> er is elke 2 jaar een LTS-versie
<hoekje_> ha zie het net 12.04 wel
<JanC> dus 8.04, 10.04, 12.04
<hoekje_> en wat zijn de tussenversies
<hoekje_> zoals 10.10
<hoekje_> oke vondt al meer uitleg hier
<hoekje_> http://translate.google.be/translate?hl=nl&langpair=en|nl&u=http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases
<hoekje_> bedankt JanC voor de goede uitleg en toffe babbel
<hoekje_> ik ga slapen
<hoekje_> tot .....
<hoekje_> ik het terug vindt
<hoekje_> slaapwel
<CasW> Ik heb een network:0 DISABLED, ifconfig welke up?
<CasW> (Het is wlan, maar wlan0 up is er niet, network0 up ook niet)
<OerHeks> eth0 up ?
<CasW> Ohja :p
<CasW> Oké, eth1 moest up; ik moet even drivers downloaden
<Stef> Hallo, ik heb een map met alle rechten (777) en ik heb die ook toegevoegd aan smb.conf (het gaat dus over samba). ik heb in die smb.conf ook write list= gebruiker1 gebruiker2 staan. Toch kan ik nog altijd met gebruiker3 een map aanmaken. Wat zie ik over het hoofd ?
<Stef> Hallo, ik heb een map met alle rechten (777) en ik heb die ook toegevoegd aan smb.conf (het gaat dus over samba). ik heb in die smb.conf ook write list= gebruiker1 gebruiker2 staan. Toch kan ik nog altijd met gebruiker3 een map aanmaken. Wat zie ik over het hoofd ?
<viezerd> Hallo Stef, wat je over het hoofd ziet is de betekenis van de rechten 777
<Stef> ja maar ookal die ik 755 of 775, dan heb ik hetzelfde probleem
<Stef> nvm, ik moest gewoon read users = ... nog toevoegen.
 * Solak baalt van brakke logout.
<hoekje> hallo iedereen
<hoekje> dag JanC
<Out`Of`Control> Hallo!
<hoekje> iedereen geniet van de zon
<hoekje> dag CyberGabber
<hoekje> hallo
<stef> hallo, ik kan geen printer toevoegen in windows 7. De printer is geshared via cups in ubuntu.
<OerHeks> zie je de printers als je dit opent ? > http://<hostname>:631/printers/
<stef> ja dan staat hij ertussen, het rare is dat het op een andere windows 7 machine perfect werkt.
<stef> nu krijg ik in de terminal opeens: (gedit:3142): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_is_ancestor: assertion `ancestor != NULL' failed
<DJiNN> goeieavond allemaal
<DJiNN> is er iemand die ik vijf minuten van zijn tijd mag pikken ?
<DJiNN> ik zit met een netwerkprobleem in ubuntu 8.04
<DJiNN> Iedereen al in slaap gevallen ?
<DJiNN> :)
<OerHeks> :-)
<OerHeks> je bent nog net op tijd, support end april 2011
<DJiNN> hehehehe
<DJiNN> ik heb ubuntu net geinstalleerd
<DJiNN> heb een boek gekocht
<DJiNN> wil wat van linux leren
<DJiNN> nu kan ik niet op internet komen
<OerHeks> goed zo.
<OerHeks> ow
<DJiNN> als ik me utp kabel aansluit ( heb een laptop )
<DJiNN> dan kan ik niet op internet
<DJiNN> dan ga ik naar de terminal
<DJiNN> en doe ik sudo ifdown eth0
<DJiNN> en dan zegt die dat eth0 niet geconfigureerd is
<DJiNN> dus ifup doen heeft ook geen nut
<DJiNN> nu ben ik naar /etc/network/interface gedaan
<DJiNN> maar daar kan ik niets veranderen
<DJiNN> en daar staat het eea fout
<OerHeks> ifdown ? dan disable je.
<DJiNN> ja
<DJiNN> en daarna wil ik dus up doen
<DJiNN> zodat die zelf aanpast
<hansw> DJiNN, sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces
<hansw> het is niet iets dat je als gebruiker mag aanpassen
<OerHeks> jups, met sudo krijg je root rechten.
<DJiNN> dus gewoon in me turminal ?
<hansw> ja
<DJiNN> en wat moet ik daarna doen ?
<hansw> ah, ok
<DJiNN> of stelt die het dan van zelf goed ?
<Solak> ifconfig geeft ook wel info...
<hansw> DJiNN, je modem geeft dhcp uit?
<DJiNN> ik denk van wel want met windows hoef ik niets aan te passen
<hansw> ok,
<DJiNN> heb een fritzbox 7120 als ik het goed zeg
<hansw> als je niet bekend bent met die interfaces is het wellicht handiger om het via de network tools te doen
<hansw> system -> administration -> netword tools
<DJiNN> ja dat heb ik geprobeert
<OerHeks> auto dhcp en ip zou moeten werken. was dat nog niet standaard in hardy ?
<DJiNN> maar dan weet ik helemaal neit wat ik in moet vullen
<hansw> voeg de interdace eerst toe
<hansw> of selecteer hem
<DJiNN> ja maar zoveel weet ik er nog niet van :P
<hansw> dan klik je configure
<hansw> edit dan je wired connection
<hansw> ga naar tabblad ipv4 settings
<DJiNN> ben pas bij pagina 31 :P
<hansw> en kies automatic (dhcp)
<DJiNN> ok maar ik denk dat ik beter overweg kan met de terminal
<DJiNN> nou heb ik alleen een probleem
<DJiNN> me ubuntu staat op deze pc
<DJiNN> dus ik moet herstarten om alles uit te proberen hahahaha
<hansw> hetstarten?
<hansw> her
<DJiNN> ja
<DJiNN> windows uit
<OerHeks> voordat je gaat, hier alvast de gratis manual van 10.04 LTS > http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<DJiNN> ubuntu aan
<hansw> en http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=105764
<DJiNN> ok heb ik opgeslagen
<hansw> zet ze op een usb stick, dan kun je ze nakijken onder ubuntu :-)
<DJiNN> ja ga ik doen ;)
<DJiNN> moet ik die usb dan formateren als fat ?
<hansw> mag, dat leest hij gewoon
<DJiNN> ntfs niet toch ?
<hansw> volgens mij wel maar fat weet ik zeker
<OerHeks> ja, fat32 standaard.
<DJiNN> niet slecht voor iemand pas bij pagina 31 is he :P
<hansw> wat voor boek?
<DJiNN> Sorry ging wat mis
<DJiNN> En me draadloze kaart herkend die niet
<DJiNN> maar zodra ik ermee online kan
<DJiNN> kan ik updaten naar 10.04
<DJiNN> en dan zit het er standaard in heb ik me laten vertellen
<OerHeks> niet alle kaarten werken OOTB, wel heel veel.
<DJiNN> nou hopenlijk de mijne ook :P
<OerHeks> update dan gewoon via eth kabel
<DJiNN> ja
<DJiNN> dat was ik van plan
<DJiNN> mag ik nog een ding vragen
<DJiNN> als ik nu sudo vi /etc/network/interface heb gedaan
<DJiNN> wat moet ik daarna doen dan ?
<DJiNN> zodat ik het goed aan kan passen ?
<DJiNN> der staat nu in dat filetje iets van li ipv eth0
<OerHeks> je huidige netwerk gegevens overnemen
<DJiNN> en loop ofzo
<DJiNN> hoe doet ik dat ?
<hansw> DJiNN, ondanks dat een voorbeeld daarin best zal werken (auto eth0) denk ik dat je het beste die gui kunt gebruiken, die werkt best goed
<hansw> loop zal er al in staan
<DJiNN> ja die staat erin
<DJiNN> maar niet eth0
<DJiNN> en ik had begrepen dat het
<hansw> probeer die gui even
<DJiNN> auto eth0
<DJiNN> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<DJiNN> moet zijn
<hansw> eth0 is je utp aansluiting
<DJiNN> hoe werkt gui ?
<hansw> ja, dat kan
<DJiNN> en nu staat er
<hansw> via die links die ik je net gaf
<DJiNN> auto li
<DJiNN> iface li inet loop
<DJiNN> als ik het goed zeg uit me hoofd
<DJiNN> zal daar het probleem zitten ?
<hansw> iface lo :-)
<hansw> nee
<DJiNN> ok :)
<DJiNN> dus gewoon die link bekijken en terwijl ik lees aanpassen
<hansw> ja
<DJiNN> ok hans ga ik dat even proberen
<DJiNN> bedankt alvast
<DJiNN> en wie weet tot zo ;)
<DJiNN> was er nog iemand voor wat hulp ?
#ubuntu-nl 2012-03-12
<lena> Hallo
<lena> ik kan mijn menubalk (gnome) in oneric niet bewerken
<lena> ik bedoel geen rechter muisknop en niks toevoegen.
<lena> Weet iemand een oplossing
<lena> ?
<jk> voor zover ik weet, dat soort dingen kan in gnome niet meer sinds versie 3, tenzij je een extensie voor gnome-shell maakt die dat kan.
<lena> Oke dat is jammer, extenties maken kan ik helaas niet
<OerHeks> enige manier om in Unity een item toe te voegen, is de app te starten, en vast te zetten.
<OerHeks> of slepen, wil ook.
<lena> ?Is het mogelijk om gnome 2xx te intregeren in oneric?
<OerHeks> nee, dan zul je terug moeten gaan naar 11.04.
<lena> Oke thank's
<OerHeks> Ik gebruik my-unity, handig tooltje om unity te tweaken ( komt standaard in 12.04 )
<lena> Oke lijk me wel wat waar kan ik my-unity vinden?
<OerHeks> zie >> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/myunity-is-a-small-simple-unity-tweaking-tool/ , ppa:myunity/ppa toevoegen en my-unity installeren
<lena> Oke heb hem al
<lena> ga eens kijken
<OerHeks> succes
<JanC> OerHeks / lena : MyUnity zit nu ook in oneiric-backports, geen PPA nodig
<JanC> OerHeks: zeker dat dat in 10
<JanC> OerHeks: zeker dat dat in 12.04 standaard komt?
<lena> Heb het al dank
<timo^> Hoe kan ik items bij Kubuntu over de taakbalk slepen?
<timo^> Hoe kan ik items bij Kubuntu over de taakbalk slepen?
<szal> huh?
<timo^> laat maar, al gelukt
<timo^> ik bedoel dat ik de volgorde in de taakbalk kan wijzigen
<szal> heb ik me nooit een kop over gemaakt
<Luckiboy> Hallo iedereen, ik zou me graag bij het documentatieteam willen voegen. Ik heb hier al een topic op het forum van gemaakt maar Gijsbert zei me dat ik het beter hier bekend kan maken.
<StefandeVries> Luckiboy, Gijsbert eheft verwezen naar #ubuntu-nl-team
<StefandeVries> Probeer het daar eens.
<Luckiboy> sorry typefout, ik ging naar #ubuntu-nl team
<OerHeks> JanC, hoi
<OerHeks> ja, ik lees overal dat my-unity een standaard word, of althans zonder ppa beschikbaar
<JanC> OerHeks: het zit nu al in oneiric backports, zoals ik zei, dus zal het idd. in precise in universe zitten
<JanC> maar ik betwijfel of het standaard wordt (aangezien het de hele gambas runtime nodig heeft etc.)
<OerHeks> ah oke. vandaag toevallig een update van my-unity, stuk overzichtelijker.
<lg188> hey ik heb zojuist een printer aangesloten op mijn server
<lg188> en met cups aan het draaien gekregen
<lg188> is het mogelijk om de scanner ervan over het internet te krijgen ?
<lg188> ethernet*
<OerHeks> ja, dat zou mogenlijk moeten zijn >>> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo#Sharing_a_Scanner_Over_a_Network
<lg188> OerHeks: thanks!
<OerHeks> in de nl versie praat men nog over sane, ik weet niet of dat up2date is >>> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/PrinterScannerDelen#Scanner
<OerHeks> nog meer info http://askubuntu.com/questions/27242/how-to-share-an-usb-devicescanner-over-network-from-windows-to-ubuntu  ( askubuntu is geweldig )
<OerHeks> in 12.04 kan je een AskUbuntu-Lens installeren :)
<dre> ik heb een vraag over het belastingprogramma 2011
<dre> hoe installeer is dat?
<timo^> zeg het eens
<timo^> http:Mogge FOADorum.ubuntu-nl.orik groet mijzelf: Ha timo^!ips-trucs/belastingaangifte-over-2011-%28nederland%29/
<timo^> hoow
<timo^> foutje
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/BelastingDienst
<timo^> http:Mogge FOADorum.ubuntu-nl.orik groet mijzelf: Ha timo^!ips-trucs/belastingaangifte-over-2011-%28nederland%29/
<dre> lol, een echte wiki
<OerHeks> of die wiki met valse https idd :-D
<timo^> die dus
<OerHeks> spamzooi
<timo^> nee, niet die
<timo^> gewoon dat forumdraadje
<timo^> is uptodate :P
<OerHeks> de wiki is ook aangepast door Cees, timo^
<dre> ik ga het proberen, thx!
<OerHeks> alleen, tja, als je je formulier terugkrijgt, dan pakt dat niet, ofzo
<psydroid> maar het is alleen een probleem onder (k)ubuntu, wat ontbreekt er nou eigenlijk?
<psydroid> hallo allemaal, trouwens
<OerHeks> geen idee, Cees vond het ook al vreemd.
<trijntje> weet iemand hoe je op de command line de omschrijving van een pakket kunt opvragen? Dus wat je normaal in het softwarecentrum zit
<Dre> Het is gelukt
<trijntje> Ha, iemand in #ubuntu wist het: apt-cache show pakketnaam
<FOAD> Doe eens niet, tiempjuuh. :|
#ubuntu-nl 2012-03-13
<yellabs-r2> hoi
<yellabs-r2> kan ik evince gebruiken om een auto slideshow te tonen?
<ringo32> iemand hier?
<ringo32> is er iemand online?
<ringo32> nop niemand
<spekje> meestal is het handig om gewoon je vraag te stellen. Als iemand een antwoord weet krijg je vanzelf reactie :)
<ringo32> ok :)
<ringo32> heb een vraag
<ringo32> heb binnenkort andere pc maar zit te tzijfelen of gezoon ubuntu of xubuntum het is een amd 3500+
<ringo32> met ati videokaart 256mb geheugen heeft ram van 2gb
<ringo32> ben xubuntu eigenlijk gewent maar zit  te tzijfelen.
<ringo32> sorry ben  ben belgisch toetsenbord gewend :0
<OerHeks> single core, dan zou ik voor Xubuntu gaan.
<ringo32> mijn vorige pc werkte unity ook al niet lekker vooral met compiz, maar dat is eigenlijk beter ook xubuntu is beter bekend.
<OerHeks> probeer gewoon de ubuntu-cd in live mode.
<ringo32> amd athlon 3500+ is die 64bit of 32? moet ik daar gepaster bitrate voor doznloaden?
<ringo32> bij een installatie zal ubuntu deze keer de rt2800 ook automatisch inzetten of moet ik me ervoor voorbereiden?
<ringo32> mijn wifi heeft een rt2870 chipset alleen bij installeren moest ik wat uitzoeken dat nu zerkt maar bij een installatie zal die automatisch detecteren ?
<ringo32> op usb
<OerHeks> ik denk dat die athlon 64 bit is, maar voor de zekerheid zul je even moeten googlen.
<ringo32> zal dat aan de verkoper vragen :) is een tzeedehandse he en die is denk een pc bouwer, mopet nog her en der zoeken. aangezien nog twijfel gezoon vertrouwd xubuntu of unity of unity2d aangezien eignelijk unity niet overzichterlijk vind en mijn electronisch id programma ook dan niet zie als ik draai vind ik niet echt bekoren en aangezien  systeem te zwaar zord vorige pc zas een 2.4ghz intel naar amd athlon 3500+ met 1gb meer dan d
<ringo32> ati x800 ook lekekr werkt,,, maargoed zal iedergeval de wifi nog uitzoeken :)
<Herwin> hallo, hoe kan ik in ubuntu mijn 3d accelerator aanzetten playonlinux zegt dat die uitstaat
<timo^> Heb je de drivers voor de videokaart geinstalleerd?
<Herwin> van ati gedownload en rechten gegeven en uitvoeren terminal
<Herwin> nu geen 3d meer
<Herwin> hoe kan ik alle flgrx ressetten?
<timo^> sudo apt-get remove fglrx ?]
<Herwin> is dit met vraagteken en
<Herwin> ik ga even opnieuw opstarten
<Herwin> mensen kan ik ook naar systeem herstel? ik krijg het niet voor elkaar met de video
<timo^> oei
<timo^> neen, geen systeemherstel...
<Herwin> oke
<timo^> ik weet zo 123 ook niet hoe je dit moet oplossen
<Herwin> ik probeer wel via wiki of andere bronnen iedergeval bedankt
<SeySayux> Kan ik Emacs installeren zonder dat ik praktisch een hele X server er bij krijg?
<commandoline> SeySayux: een beetje laat, maar is dit wat? http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/emacs23-nox
<commandoline> (oftewel, sudo apt-get install emacs23-nox)
<SeySayux> commandoline: Een beetje laat, ja, ik had 'm zelf al gevonden, maar toch bedankt
<commandoline> ok :)
<Ric__> Goedenavond.
<Ric__> iemand hier die misschien kan helpen ?
<Ric__> Iemand hier aanwezig ?
<timo^> ja
<Ric__> Heb jij toevallig ervaring met de error "errno 5" bij het installeren
<timo^> wanneer krijg je die?
<timo^> (ik moet gaan sorry, misschien kan iemand anders je verder helpen...)
<CasW> Errno 5, ik dacht dat ik dat laatst ook had, en dat het toen lag aan een vernaggelde USB-stick danwel ISO-bestand.
<Ric__> Ok zou kunnen maar heb het nu al met 2 usb sticks geprobeerd lijkt me stug als het dan aan me sticks ligt.
<Ric__> Misschien idd het ISO bestand
<CasW> Probeer het dan nog 's te downloaden.
<Ric__> Ja doe ik nu ook maar dan met de Long term support
<Ric__> kan daarna toch upgraden naar 11.10 ?
<Ric__> als het zou lukken met installeren.
<CasW> Ja hoor.
<CasW> (Al dan niet met tussenstappen)
<Ric__> Hoe werkt dat Wubi nou, installeer je ubuntu dan eigelijk gwn in je windows partie, met een eigen boot ?
<CasW> Ik dacht het wel, zo ongeveer.
<avances123> hello, anyone in amsterda
#ubuntu-nl 2012-03-14
<beni_> nog levende zielen hier :)
<K-4U> Kan iemand mij vertellen hoe ik scan naar pc's in een netwerk?
<khildin> K-4U - Dan zal je een scanner nodig hebben die naar een share kan scannen en vervolgens een device (pc of nas of iets dergelijks) moeten hebben die een share heeft waar naar toe gescanned kan worden
<Herwin> goedemorgen, mensen mijn broertje wil ubuntu installeren en krijgt steeds foutmelding over de opstartlader hoe kan die dit verhelepne
<Herwin> verhelpen?
<Herwin> mijn broertje krijgt nu grup te zien, wat moet hij invoeren?
<Herwin> hij moet iets typen
<Herwin> wat moet hij typen om de opstartlader te laten werken?
<erkan^> hallo, is iemand er?
<trijntje> jahoor erkan^
<erkan^> ik heb een probleem met Wi-Fi
<erkan^> "Draadloze netwerken iet gereed (firmaware ontbreekt)
<erkan^> kan je me helpen, trijntje ?
<trijntje> wat heb je al geprobeerd?
<erkan^> ik heb het geprobeerd: http://sites.google.com/site/computertip/geendraadloosinternet  het is niet gelukt
<trijntje> dat is een hele lijst, heb je dat allemaal gedaan?
<trijntje> btw, waar zie je de melding "draadloze netwerken niet gereed"
<erkan^> niet alles
<erkan^> bij pictogram van netwerk
<OerHeks> is er geen 'firmware' te downloaden via hardwaredrivers?
<OerHeks> welke wifi kaart heb je? plak eens de output van 'lspci' in paste.ubuntu.com
<erkan^> ok
<erkan^> OerHeks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/883121/
<trijntje> bah, broadcom
<trijntje> erkan^: heb je bij extra stuurprogramma's gekeken voor drivers?
<OerHeks> die is toch beschikbaar via het menu 'hardwaredrivers'???
<erkan^> geen aanwezig bij stuurprogramma
<erkan^> ja, trijntje
<erkan^> waarom bah broadcom?
<trijntje> altijd gezeur met broadcom kaarten
<trijntje> zoek in het softwarecentrum naar BCM4318, en installeer dat pakket
<OerHeks> dan via deze pagina > antwoord #23 http://askubuntu.com/questions/38327/how-can-i-get-broadcom-bcm4311-wireless-working
<trijntje> raar trouwens dat die niet bij de stuurprogramma's staan
<OerHeks> ik ben de 4318 wel eens eerder tegengekomen, ..
<erkan^> trijntje, die zei dat ze kunnnen niet vinden: BCM4318
<erkan^> ga effe lezen, OerHeks
<OerHeks> erkan^
<OerHeks> voer dit uit in terminal:  sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<OerHeks> daarna reboot
<erkan^> ok
<trijntje> erkan^: welke versie van ubuntu gebruik je dan?
<erkan^> 11.10, trijntje
<OerHeks> wireless word steeds beterder ... alleen jammer dat de firmware niet meegeleverd mag worden
<OerHeks> wie zei nou laatst, een cd maken met alle drivers ?
<erkan^> OerHeks, het is me gelukt!
<erkan^> dank je wel erg (-:
<OerHeks> mooi mooi
<OerHeks> Is dit die XP laptop waar je het over had?
<erkan^> ja
<erkan^> Onder XP werkt wifi prima
<erkan^> nu werkt Ubuntu prima met wifi
<erkan^> toen je hebt me tips gegeven
<erkan^> wat was een commando dat ik moest installeren, OerHeks ?
<erkan^> ik kon hem niet vinden. volgens me heb ik hem niet bewaard
<OerHeks>  sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<erkan^> bedankt, ik heb het genoteerd
<erkan^> brb
<IT> hallo allemaal
<Guest2795> ik heb probleem met  QuickCam Pro 9000  kan geen drivers vinden voor ubuntu
<Guest2795> hoe kan ik die web cam activeren ik wil er mee fotos maken zeg maar en videos
<Guest2795> nemen
<OerHeks> is de quickcam werkend in cheese ?
<Guest2795> is van logitech webcam Pro 9000
<Guest2795> http://www.logitech.com/nl-nl/435/5867?hub=1&tabs=1,3,2,5&section=downloads
<Guest2795> dat is die typpe
<Guest2795> type
<OerHeks> cheese is standaard meegeinstalleerd, als ik het goed heb, anders even installeren met " sudo apt-get install cheese "
<OerHeks> dit is een test progje
<Guest2795> kijk is bedankt
<Guest2795> het werkt
<OerHeks> have fun :)
<OerHeks> hoi mandje
<mandje> hi OerHeks
<Luckiboy> Goedemiddag iedereen. Ik vroeg me af of je gewoon zonder uitnodiging een vergadering (bv. voor de afdeling Documentatie) hier mag bijwonen? Of heb je hier een uitnodiging voor nodig?
<OerHeks> Alle vergaderingen zijn opensource.
<OerHeks> ehm, openbaar.
<Luckiboy> Oké bedankt
<OerHeks> join #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo voor het kanaal voor contributers
<Gorash_> hoping they TD me once
<OerHeks> Gorash_ ?
<timo^> goulash?
<Skald_9_> hey
<CasW> Ha Skald_9_
<Skald_9_> hoe maak ik iso's voor in wine ?
<Skald_9_> ik heb orginele cd van een windows game die in wine draait
<Skald_9_> maar kan niet rechtstreeks van de cd installeren
<OerHeks> Skald_9_, gewoon een 'beeldcopy' maken
<OerHeks> brasero moet dat wel kunnen, dacht ik zo.
<trijntje> wine kan sowieso je cd-drive zien, dus je hoeft verder niks te doen
<OerHeks> installeren gaat wel sneller, de 8 minuten meegerekend voor iso maken :-)
<Skald_9_> ja ik zie die wel maar kan de rechten van die exe bestanden niet aanpassen
<Skald_9_> The file '/media/GTA_Vice_City/setup.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<Skald_9_> zijn de orginele cd's
<OerHeks> cat /dev/scd0 > ~/Documenten/<blablabla>.iso
<Skald_9_> iso is in de maak
<trijntje> dat is wel een slechte manier om een iso te maken, geen error checking
<trijntje> je kan beter readom gebruiken
<Skald_9_> zal ik proberen als het niet werkt
<OerHeks> geen errorchecking???
<OerHeks> tuurlijk wel, toch ?
<trijntje> nee
<Gorash_> verkeerde chat (earlier) ;)
<OerHeks> np Gorash_, just wondering if you were dutch :-)
<Gorash_> haha
<Gorash_> misschien dat 1 van jullie dit week, kan ik via de command line simpel vob files uit een VIDEO_TS map aan elkaar plakken, met filteren van zwarte screens, en geen compressie?
<Gorash_> moet het uitzoeken maar kom er maar niet aan toe :P
<OerHeks> dat is wel een hele speciale vraag.
<OerHeks> aan elkaar plakken, zou misschien nog gaan, maar de rest ?
<Gorash_> aan elkaar plakken is wel te doen inderdaad, maar zoals ik begreep plakt de software van een apparaat achteraan ergens een paar zwarte frames
<Gorash_> en die willen ze niet
<OerHeks> cat file1 file2 > file3
<Gorash_> yup, dat is de simpele versie :)
<Gorash_> maar dan zit ik met die frames, misschien eerst die vob files scannen op die frames
<OerHeks> die .vob is dan wel zonder audio ...
<Gorash_> yup!
<Gorash_> het zijn beelden die worden opgenomen van een echo apparaat
<Gorash_> uiteindelijk zijn enkel de ruwe videofiles van belang, dus mooi geen audio
<Gorash_> voor ffmpeg: Low tech solution: use -vstats. The frame size in bytes will be
<Gorash_> minimal for black
<Gorash_> frames (or any uniformly colored frames).
<Gorash_> zal er toch maar eens naar gaan kijken :)
<OerHeks> devede kan mooi stukjes plakken, openshot ook
<Gorash_> ja, maar ik wilde meer een commandline oplossing
<Gorash_> ik moet straks analyses doen op tig files, als ik dat met de hand moet doen :P
<OerHeks> ik snap... nee, ik kan niets vinden die de zwarte frames omzeilt.
<Gorash_> heb al wat
<Gorash_> ffmpeg heeft daar wat leuke zaken voor, gaat wel lukken denk ik!
<OerHeks> U zijt knapperder dan ik.
<Gorash_> blackframe filter, ziet er veelbelovend uit
<Gorash_> had al wat research gedaan :)
<warddr> Iemand enig idee waar ik de xorg.conf kan vinden in xubuntu 11.10? Ik moet dit http://pastebin.com/1WB78cHc  toevoegen om een touchscreen te doen werken
<trijntje> /etc/X11/
<trijntje> maak wel eerst n backup
<warddr> trijntje, die staat er niet in, en toch boot mijn grafische desktop
<trijntje> vaak is xorg.conf niet meer nodig
<trijntje> <disclaimer> volgens mij iig </disclaimer>
<trijntje> gewoon een leeg bestand met die naam aanmaken en dat gebruike
<OerHeks> Type "sudo X -configure" into your terminal. Press "Enter" and, if prompted, enter your password. This generates a new X configuration file
<OerHeks> en dan plakken :-)
<trijntje> dat klinkt als een beter idee dan die van mij, om eerlijk te zien :P
<trijntje> *zijn
<warddr> even proberen
<warddr> OerHeks, dat geeft foute,  (EE) Failed to load module "vmwgfx" (module does not exist, 0)
<warddr> (EE) vmware: Unexpected failure while loading the "vmwlegacy" driver. Giving up.
<warddr> (EE) Failed to load module "vmware" (a required submodule could not be loaded, 134912947)
<OerHeks> ow in VMware ...
<warddr> neen
<OerHeks> dit zou moeten werken, normaal.
<OerHeks> heeft hij er geen aangemaakt?
<warddr> neen
<OerHeks> warddr, ik denk dat je hier wel wat aan hebt, geen xorg >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EloTouchScreen
#ubuntu-nl 2012-03-15
<FlipStonE> hoi
<OerHeks> dag FLip
<Herwin> Beste mensen, ik heb mijn broertje met een locked schijf, weet iemand hoe ik die kan vinden in ubuntu
<Herwin> beste mensen mijn broertje heeft een locked schijf hoe kan ik deze aanspreken en unlockken in ubuntu
<Jeeves_> Wat is een locked schijf?
<khes> ik heb probleem met ubunto kan iemand mij helpen ?
<khes> ik wil computer overnemen het lukt me wel met ip
<khes> maar niet met PC naam
<khes> binnen Netwerk
<khes> enige Idee?
<Jeeves_> .local achter de naam zetten?
<khes> in Windows kan dat wel
<khes> hoe ik zonder Ip nummer kan PC overnemen
<khes> heb ik al gedaan
<khes> maar nog werkt niet
<Jeeves_> Maareh, wil je een windows pc overnemen?
<Jeeves_> of een andere ubuntu-pc?
<khes> Win PC wil ik overnemen
<khes> ik kan wel met IP nummer over nmen
<Jeeves_> jaja
<Jeeves_> ik snap wat je bedoelt
<khes> nemen maar niet met naam
<Jeeves_> Maar windows doet denk ik WINS
<khes> als ik Ping naar die ip nummer krijg wel terug maar als ik naar de naam ping krijg dan komt er niets
<Jeeves_> Op hoeveel verschillende manieren ga je hetzelfde nog zeggen? :)
<khes> Als je maar begrijpt wat ik bedoel
<Jeeves_> Al bijna 10 minuten
<khes> ik heb Remmina Remote Desktop Client  en Remote desktop geiinstalleerd allebei werkt niet zonder IP
<Jeeves_> Je hele systeem kent de hostname niet zonder ip
<Jeeves_> maakt niet uit welk programma je gebruikt
<khes> dus moet altijd ip invullen
<Jeeves_> je kunt proberen in /etc/nsswitch.conf 'wins' (zonder quotes) achteraan de regel hosts: te zetten
<Jeeves_> Maar ik heb geen idee of dat ook gaat werken
<Jeeves_> En ik heb gelukkig geen windows, dus ik kan het niet testen voor je
<khes> Nee werkt niet
<Jeeves_> Dan heb ik er ook geen idee van
<Jeeves_> je kunt de hostname in /etc/hosts zetten
<Jeeves_> maar dat helpt niet echt als je iedere keer een ander ip hebt
#ubuntu-nl 2012-03-16
<mislukt> is dit nl chat? cd wil niet branden, we geb, wil niet openen. w64 bit.
<mislukt> ik krijg error
<mislukt> ik kom morgen terug. tot morgen!
<idefix> wat is het verschil tussen deleten en expungen?
<OerHeks> google is je vriend.
<OerHeks> ik heb nog nooit gehoord van expungen
<Jeeves_> idefix: Bij imap bedoel je?
<Jeeves_> delete is 'laat dit bericht niet meer zien'
<Jeeves_> expunge is 'verwijder alle berichten die ik als 'laat dit bericht niet meer zien' heb gemarkeerd'
<Jeeves_> Soort van prullenbak dus
<Jeeves_> Sommige clients laten dat daar ook zien
<Jeeves_> Andere clients zetten een streep door gedelete berichten
<K-4U> Een goedendag, kan iemand mij vertellen hoe ik een soort van low power usage activeer op mijn laptop?
<trijntje> K-4U: powertop
<K-4U> ik weet dat in de vorige versies van Ubuntu, je kon aangeven wat voor soort usage je wou... Windows kan dit ook nog steeds, bij Ubuntu mis ik dit toch
<trijntje> das waar, het zou misschien handig zijn om zo'n optie te hebben
<K-4U> want ik zit op dit moment in de trein, een reis van 3 uur
<timo^> ha trijntje, hoe staat het met de Liso?
<K-4U> terwijl mijn laptop onder linux het maar 1 uur vol zou houden, onder windows zou ik die 3 uur makkelijk halen
<trijntje> heb je powertop al getest?
<K-4U> ja, maar ik zie niet goed wat daar wel en niet kan
<trijntje> je kan zien welke processen veel energie verbruiken, en in het meest rechtse tabblad kan je instellingen wijzigen om stroom te besparen
<trijntje> timo^: gaat wel, de verspreiding is redelijk geregeld, alleen een download pagina op de ubuntu-nl site moet nog
<K-4U> trijntje: Hmm.. zou het helpen om op een andere sessie in te loggen? Gnome fallback perhaps?
<trijntje> zou kunnen, zie je unity/compiz dan hoog in de lijst staan?
<K-4U> nee, firefox :P Maar ik draai gnome-shell op dit moment.. Unity zuigt :P
<OerHeks> K-4U, misschien heb je hier wat aan >>> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PowerManagement/ReducedPower
<K-4U> vraag me nog altijd af waarom dit niet standaard in Ubuntu zit... tbh
<K-4U> OerHeks: Hmm, ja, laat ik dat script eens gaan runnen zo
<OerHeks> heb je ATI ?
<OerHeks> daar is ook iets voor,...
<K-4U> Asus
<K-4U> uh.. defock? :') Ik heb een nvidia graka.. maar volgens mij draai ik nu op de interne intel... geen idee¬_¬
<K-4U> Het is een Asus N73SV.. die heeft 2 graka's
<OerHeks> ow ge heeft Optimus ?
<K-4U> jep
<OerHeks> check bumblebee > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee en ook de #Bumblebee channel, die gasten zijn up2date
<K-4U> hmm.. de vorige keer datik dat probeerde, heb ik mn complete ub kunnen reinstallen
<OerHeks> en veel power issues zijn opgelost met kernel 3.2 ...
<OerHeks> ja het is niet perfect, gebruiken nogsteeds dubbel X
<OerHeks> maar het testen en proberen kost veel tijd :(
 * OerHeks ontwijkt Optimus liever nog even
<K-4U> pycurl.error: (35, 'gnutls_handshake() failed: Er werd een TLS-pakket met een onverwachte lengte ontvangen.')
<trijntje> in precise zitten ook veel verbeteringen qua energiebeheer
<trijntje> mijn netbook gebruik rond de 6 watt met powertop
<K-4U> ik ga ff naar een andere shell.. brb
<idefix> Jeeves_ is dat imap? het is in ieder geval e-mail..
<Jeeves_> idefix: Naja, misschien kan het bij pop ook wel
<Jeeves_> maar dat aftandse protocol gebruik ik niet
#ubuntu-nl 2012-03-17
<nikkwaus> goeden dag ie iemand wakker
<mislukt> schijf werkt niet wat te doen? gbr, geen untubu
<mislukt> krijg foutmelding.
<mislukt> opnieuw branden ofzo?
<mislukt> ik vraag wel ff engelse pagina, die zijn nog wakker. >
<szal> (1) checksum ISO controleren; (2) branden of op USB dubben; in het geval van branden best op halve maximum snelheid, en verifieren aantikken; (3) opstarten; (4) zelftestroutine laten lopen
<Linse> goeie morgen
<psydroid> goedenmorgen
<StefandeVries> Goedemorgen.
<alex-> Vroeger als je een filmpje bekeek op YouTube, kwam hij in de /tmp directory terecht.
<alex-> Ik gebruik Ubuntu 11.04, maar dit blijkt niet meer het geval te zijn
<alex-> Is hier een oplossing voor?
<alex-> Dit blijkt niet meer het geval te zijn > De mogelijk om de filmpjes te bekijken en "downloaden" vanuit /tmp/
<timo^> neen
<timo^> dat is een update in Flash
<timo^> Je kunt in FF en chrome de plugin videodownloadhelper installeren :)
<alex-> Hmm
<alex-> Bedankt :)
<Luckiboy> Hallo iedereen. Hoe kan ik bij de Ubuntu wiki een persoonlijke thuispagina maken? als ik wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Luckiboy wil aanmaken, staat er dat ik geen toestemming heb om die pagina te bewerken.
<timo^> eerst inloggen
<timo^> hoofdletters zijn belangrijk!
<Luckiboy> Had ik al gedaan
<timo^> wait a minute
<timo^> rechtsboven op je naam klikken, onderin 'Maak nu mijn persoonlijke wiki aan!!" klikken
<Luckiboy> staat dezelfde melding
<timo^> oooh, wacht, ik kan me herinneren dat door een bugje in de zachte goederen van MoinMoin je in eerste instantie geen rechten hebt. Vraag even aan Cees of een ander iemand met admin rechten of hij je rechten wil geven
<Luckiboy> cees is niet online zie ik? Of is hij tegenwoordig showcees?
<timo^> neen
<timo^> even een mail, of even wachten ;)
<Luckiboy> Joshua822 ook niet, ik stuur cees wel een PM op het forum anders
<Luckiboy> Quit: Ik ga weg
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Stichting Ondersteuning Ubuntu-NL zoekt extra bestuurder. Zie voor meer informatie: http://sounl.org/?q=node/84
<OerHeks> Intressant, Thomas_de_Graaff :-)
<OerHeks> Ik heb een probleem, probeer een HID bluetooth lazer toetsenbord te pairen, deze >> http://www.vkb-support.com/index.php
<OerHeks> maar hij word niet gezien :(
<OerHeks> is er een betere BT manager?
<OerHeks> ik zou het wel gers vinden, beetje op tafel lopen tiepen :P
<OerHeks> niemand ervaring met hid/bluetooth keyboards ?
<misnix> ik niet
<OerHeks> jammer :(
<OerHeks> leek me wel een grappig ding, kostte weinig.
#ubuntu-nl 2012-03-18
<Qrius27> Goedemiddag
<CasW> G'middag
<Qrius27> Waar kan ik de minimale systeemeisen vinden van ubuntu server versie? heb deze gegevens nodig om op te nemen in mijn bronlijst, scriptie schrijven..
<Luckiboy> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/FAQ#Ubuntu_Server_.28niet-grafisch.29
<Qrius27> Bedankt Luckiboy, 128mb is niet erg veel..
<Luckiboy> Qrius27: Dit is wel niet-grafisch
<StefandeVries> Ubuntu Server is ook vrij licht. Als je er complexe websites op draait met grote databases wordt het al gauw meer.
<Qrius27> cli is voldoende, er wordt wel een webserver geinstalleerd met een databases erachter. als ik 1GB aanhou is dat ruim voldoende?
<StefandeVries> Zeker.
<StefandeVries> Hoe groot wordt die database?
<Qrius27> De webserver en databases wordt de ontwikkeling omgeving voor de website van de klanten, +/- 15 klanten per week waaraan gewerkt wordt.
<StefandeVries> Dan is 1 GB ruim voldoende :)
<Qrius27> 512mb intern geheugen dan?
<StefandeVries> Ook wel.
<StefandeVries> 256 zou ik niet doen, maar 512, dat moet lukken.
<Qrius27> Oke :)
<OerHeks> Ik heb een probleem, probeer een HID bluetooth lazer toetsenbord te pairen, deze >> http://www.vkb-support.com/index.php
<StefandeVries> En dat lukt niet?
<imkes60> wooow, die is leuk
<OerHeks> nope, hij vind hem niet, XP wel (* met downloadje)
<Qrius27> Nice toetsenbord wel
<OerHeks> ja, ik had hem ooit gezien, en nu heb ik hem zelf. kostte 160 euro in 2006!
<Qrius27> Best bedag voor een toetsenbord, 160euro. maar dan heb je wel iets aparts.
<OerHeks> http://picpaste.com/pics/CIMG0055-1XupeSfb.1332082454.JPG
<misnix> ziet er uit als een uitdaging op je weg, OerHeks  ;-D
<OerHeks> ja, best wel
<misnix> drivertje schrijven ;-)
<Qrius27> Een iedere een fijne middag toegewenst, StefandeVries bedankt voor de antwoorden!
<lord4163> Hoi
<StefandeVries> :)
<lord4163> Ik dacht dat een USB Stick maken nooit zo lang duurde
<lord4163> 15 uur
<lord4163> ohw nee 19 uur
<lord4163> en hij loopt nog op
<Luckiboy> lord4163: torrents zeggen soms ook dat het nog een week duurt, waarschijnlijk een verkeerde schatting
<lord4163> Ja nu gaat het sneller net stond hij op 12kb/s
<lord4163> nu 1400
<Luckiboy> see?
<lord4163> soep :)
<lord4163> afk
<OerHeks> mooi stukje van Jan Stedehouder >> http://groepen.hcc.nl/home/hccunix-ig-home/1019-vooroordelen-over-linux-zin-en-onzin.html
<timo^> die :)
<timo^> inderdaad leuk
<erkan^> hoi weet iemand waar kan ik bureaublad linksonderaan van Ubunt Gnome 3 inschakelen?
<OerHeks> erkan^, hoe bedoel je, inschakelen?
<erkan^> Linksonderaan wordt het niet weergeven: Pictogrammen --> Bureaublad tonen/verbergen, OerHeks
<OerHeks> hoezo ? heb je hem verwijderd ?
<erkan^> nee
<OerHeks> dan snap ik je niet, pictogram is er wel?
<erkan^> nee ie is verwijderd sinds Gnome 3 geloof ik
<erkan^> ik kan zelf niet items in de paneel toevoegen/verwijderen
<erkan^> dat werkt niet onder Gnome 3 volgens me
<OerHeks> ow oke. dat klopt, en ik weet niet of die wel bestaat voor unity
<erkan^> geen idee
<JanC> gnome 3 met gnome-panel, gnome-shell of unity?
<JanC> (of nog wat anders...?)
<erkan^> ken je "Bureaublad tonen/verbergen" , een pictogram onder Gnome 2x, JanC ?
<erkan^> Ik gebruik nu gnome-panel
<JanC> erkan^: volgens mij moet dat nog wel kunnen met gnome-panel in gnome 3, maar is lange tijd geleden dat ik dat nog eens probeerde...
<JanC> erkan^: ik heb het nut van die knop trouwens nooit begrepen...  ;)
<erkan^> ik gebruik Gnome Classic, JanC
<JanC> ik denk dat ik in de 7 jaar dat ik Ubuntu gebruik nog maar een paar keer op die knop geklikt heb...
<JanC> maar ik heb dan ook letterlijk niks op m'n bureaublad staan  ;)
<erkan^> hmm mss tweaker
<erkan^> ik ga het proberen
<TT2> probleem: ik heb cairo dock en nu wil ik dat het niet meer bij het opstarten gelanceerd wordt aangezien het dock een grote zwarte, nutteloze, achtergrond heeft
<TT2> wie weet hoe ik dit moet uitzetten (het dock, bij het opstarten)
<OerHeks> TT2, tiep in dash opstart ( toepassingen ) ?
<TT2> ik heb geen unity
<OerHeks> dan in je systeemmenu zoeken naar ... ?
<TT2> wacht
<TT2> nee toch het verkeerde
<TT2> opstart manager is alleen voor het loginscherm dmlogin
<TT2> damn
<TT2> volgens mij heb ik het
<TT2> ik zie het zo
<TT2> bedankt alvast!
#ubuntu-nl 2013-03-11
<lordievader> Goede morgen
<jemark> goedemorgen
<StefandeVries> Hallo.
<lordievader> Hey jemark, StefandeVries
<OerHeks> :-)
<asking> Hallo allemaal :)
<lordievader> Hey asking, hoe gaat het ermee?
<asking> goed met u?
<lordievader> asking: Je mag mij best met je aanspreken hoor, gaat lekker aan deze kant van het scherm :)
<asking> ow oke:) mooizo:)
<asking> moet wachte tot 8uur tot dat jemark er weer is
<lordievader> asking: Je wifi driver was het probleem, dacht ik?
<asking> jep
<asking> maar ik zat in een cirkel van foutmeldingen met de synaptic package manager
<asking> en ik moet een oudere kernel hebben heb nu 3.5
<lordievader> asking: Installeer precise... Wellicht dat de ubuntu 12.04.2 versie wel de 3.5 kernel heeft meegekregen. Kubuntu 12.04.2 in iedergeval niet.
<asking> wat moet ik instaleren?
<lordievader> asking: Ik zeg niet dat je het moet installeren ik merk alleen op dat precise (12.04.2) een oudere kernel heeft (in Kubuntu)
<asking> ow oke
<asking> lordievader: weet je mischien ook hoe je kan chekke welke kernel je gebruikt want bij t opstarte klikte ik op oudere linux versie en koos daar voor de 3.2 ik wil alleen ff checkee of ik daar echt op zit.....
<lordievader> asking: In een shell: uname -a
<asking> ik zit nu op Linux andre-Satellite-Pro-A40 3.2.0-38-generic-pae #61-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 19 12:39:51 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<asking> dus dat is d eoudere kernel hea?
<lordievader> 3.2.0 Precise kernel.
<asking> nice
<asking> weetje ook hoe ik die kernel kan laten auto starten word nu beetje gek want je moet aan het begin telkens kiezen
<lordievader> asking: Ik zou daarvoor grub-customizer installeren: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1664134
<asking> oke
<asking> tnxs voor de info trouwens
<asking> als ik jullie niet had dan was ik nu nergens ben opgeleid in windows en een heel klein beetje linux
<lordievader> asking: Geen probleem ;)
<asking> Btw ik zie dat de map grub eral inzit dus betekend dit dat ik het programm al heb?
<lordievader> asking: Grub heb je inderdaad. Moet ook wel anders had je geen bootloader (tenzij je Lilo had geinstalleerd)
<asking> oke
<lordievader> asking: Maar grub-customizer heb je hoogstwaarschijnlijk niet...
<asking> als ik sudo apt-get install grub-customizer intyp bij terminal installt ie toch gewoon?
<lordievader> asking: Als je de ppa hebt toegevoegt en daarvoor je sources hebt geupdate (sudo apt-get update)
<asking> dezen?
<asking> deze sudo add-apt-repository ppa:danielrichter2007/grub-customizer ?
<lordievader> Jup
<sarawara> ik heb een probleem met chinees typen te installeren, ten eerste krijg ik al wanneer ik in systeem-> language support ga, twee van die zelfde vensters en dan is het chinees ook in ht grijs ipv zwart daar.
<asking> dan moet je de chinese laungpak nog ophalen
<sarawara> tja ik dacht dat ik daar mee begonnen was eigenlijk
<lordievader> sarawara: Zoals asking zegt, heb je de chinese language pack geinstalleerd? En daarnaast heb je ibus met de nodige pakketten geinstaleerd?
<asking> language pack
<asking> ***
<asking>   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=196414     <----
<asking> ------->   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=196414     <------
<asking> Hahahaha
<sarawara> wacht ik denk dat het gaat lukken (ik moest dat keyboardje in mijn balk hebben blijkbaar)
<asking> lordievader: dit kan ik toch veranderen
<asking> ??
<asking> Generating grub.cfg ... Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.5.0-25-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.5.0-25-generic Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.5.0-23-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.5.0-23-generic Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-38-generic-pae Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-38-generic-pae Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-38-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.2.
<sarawara> hopelijk hebben jullie allemaal een handdoek bij vandaag !
<lordievader> asking: Dat is wel heel oud, misschien niet zo handig om daarnaar te linken.
<asking> ja dat wel
<asking> maar mischien helpt t....
<lordievader> sarawara: Ik weet waar mijn handoek is, word de wereld zo opgeblazen door de Vogons?
<lordievader> asking: Waar haal je die output vandaan?
<asking> terminal
<lordievader> asking: Wat draaide je?
<asking> de install
<asking> van gub-customizer
<asking> wat betekend btw dir: ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<lordievader> asking: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+question/15849
<asking> ... --> :~$ ldconfig /sbin/ldconfig.real: Kan tijdelijk cachebestand /etc/ld.so.cache~ niet aanmaken: Toegang geweigerd
<sarawara> lordievader, we vieren douglas adams volgens google, dan is het minste wat je kan doen je handdoek meebrengen nietwaar
<sarawara> ik begrijp dus toch nog niet hoe ik dat chinees moet doen, ik was al blij met dat keyboardje in mijn taakbalk maar ik begrijp niet hoe het verder moet
<lordievader> sarawara: Je hebt de language pack en ibus geinstaleerd?
<sarawara> de pagina die ik consulteer spreekt over een daemon, dat wordt mij gevraagd maar er verschijnen 'preferences' in de plaats, ik vind niet wat ik verder moet doen
<lordievader> sarawara: Kan je een screenshot tonen?
<sarawara> ibus is geinstalleerd en volgens mij heb ik in het weekend language pack geinstaleerd
<lordievader> http://imagebin.org/?page=add
<sarawara> moeilijk maar ik ga proberen (andere computer
<lordievader> asking: Installeert grub-customizer?
<asking> ja ik heb m
<asking> je kan zelfs de achtergornd kleuren verandere hahahaha
<lordievader> asking: Dan zou ik je daar niet te veel druk om maken.
<lordievader> asking: Het is linux! Alles is te customizen :)
<asking> ja daarom hou ik er zo van (A)
<asking> lordievader nog een vraag je wat is t verschil tussen 3.2 generic en 3.2 generic pea
<lordievader> Pae = Physical Address Extension, waar het op neer komt (als ik het goed heb) is dat je met een 32bit systeem meer dan 3GB aan memory kan adresseren.
<asking> oke
<asking> welke is het verstandigst
<asking> die pea hea?
<lordievader> asking: Ligt eraan wat je wensen zijn, heb je een 32bit install met meer dan 3GB ram?
<asking> ik heb volgens mij 1,5 gb
<lordievader> asking: Dan maakt het als het goed is niet uit. Ik zal even kijken wat mijn VM's draaien, dacht PAE.
<lordievader> Jup draait 3.2.0-pae met maar 512 ram, o.i.d.
<sarawara> dat was moeilijk ('t is hier krap en bijna geen plaats in univ bib met 2 computers) maar 't is gelukt (bovendien heeft mijn vriend mij nog een pannekoek gebracht, wat een dag!) http://imagebin.org/249843
<lordievader> sarawara: Ok de ibus-daemon draait zo te zien, heb je bij 'Input Method' als chinees toe gevoegd? Kan een beeje vervelend zijn, je moet op het > klikken om het menu uit te klappen.
<asking> oke dan hou ik e=um op pae
<sarawara> waar bedoel je dat lordievader?
<lordievader> sarawara: In de screenshot die je me net gaf staat een tab 'Input Method'.
<sarawara> fantastisch het macheert !!!
<sarawara> dankje lordievader (enne je mag mijn handdoek lenen moest het mis lopen vandaag ok)
<lordievader> sarawara: Hehe, ach ik heb de Guide naast mij liggen ;)
<sarawara> ok, goeie reis dan ! tot later en nog eens hartelijk bedankt!
<lordievader> sarawara: Zelfde!
<asking> lordiavader als ik bij algemene instellingen die 3.2 kernel heb gedaan bij standard opstartkeuze start hij die dan op?
<lordievader> asking: Algemene instellingen van grub-customizer bedoel je? Moet even kijken.
<asking> jep
<lordievader> asking: Jup General Settings -> Default Entry
<asking> oke dus als ik m nu opnieuw opstart start hij gelijk de 3.2 kernel?
<lordievader> asking: Als je hem daarop hebt ingesteld wel, ja.
<asking> oke nice
<asking> kkr
<asking> ben ik weer:)
<asking> lordievader hij start nu automatisch de 3.2 kernel tnxs!
<lordievader> asking: Nice, mijn Pi start nu automatisch XBMC :)
<asking> haha nice
<asking> nu nog even achter komen hoe die ****** netwerk card het gaat doen
<asking> was gister avond samen met jemark tot half 1 nog bezig om die synaptic pakage en de kernel goed te krijgen
<asking> hahahaha
<lordievader> asking: hehe, begin je bijna te denken dat een her-installatie makkelijker is :P
<asking> hahahahahahaha
<asking> zou ook niet werken
<asking> de card dee het vanaf het begin al niet hea
<asking> maar wel op de windows
<asking> maar hij moet geactiveert worden ofzo en al die shit firmware install en alles
<asking> hahaha
<asking> lordievader kan je mij die link geven voor die logged chat dan kan ik nog zń cmd terug vinden
<lordievader> asking: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<asking> danku
<asking> lordievader je bent een held
<asking> door die link heb ik de cmd terug gevonde en eindelijk de netwerk card doet het :D:D:D:D:D:D
<asking> ik wacht ook nog even op jemark voor zijn grootte hulp
<asking> echt supperbedankt hahaha
<lordievader> asking: Geen probleem, blij dat je probleem verholpen is :)
<asking> :)
<asking> nu alleen even wachten tot 8uur dan kan ik mark even bedanken
<asking> hahaha
<asking> is deze chat eigenlijk ook toegankelijk via me android zodat ik via me mobiel ook mensen kan helpen enzovoort?
<lordievader> asking: Er zal vast een irc client zijn voor Android.
<asking> lordievader: wat is de irc server host en port
<lordievader> asking: irc.freenode.net standaard irc poort: 6667 ofzo?
<lg188> Hallo
<lordievader> Hey lg188, hoe is het ermee?
<lg188> Goed, daarstraks een iets minder goed examen afgelegd voor webtechnologie (html/php/js)
<lg188> maar dat zal we boven de 10/20 zijn
<lg188> wel*
<lg188> met jou lordievader ?
<lordievader> Hmm tja, dat is minder. Met mij gaat het goed.
<asking> tnxs lordie hij doet t
<lg188> Alright. Waarom ik hier eigenlijk was: Ik heb nu een hostname via no-ip.org, maar kan ik niet mists wat goede configuratie een dns server maken die een eigen hostname kan kiezen?
<asking-mobile> Hey lordievader zit erop via me mobiel!:p
<lg188> asking-mobile: mag ik vragen waar je met je mobiel op zit?
<lordievader> asking-mobile: Ik zie het, is een pc niet veel comfortabeler?
<lg188> Ik heb gezien dan je het met BIND9 kan doen, maar moet ik daarvoor iets betalen?
<lordievader> lg188: Bind9 is een gratis dns-server. Wat wil je nou eigenlijk doen?
<lg188> lordievader: ik ben informatie aan het zoeken over hoe ik mss een eigen domain name kan hosten
<lordievader> lg188: I see, daar kan ik je niet mee helpen. Als het domein voor intern gebruik is, kan ik je er wel mee helpen, maar dat is denk ik niet wat je bedoeld.
<asking-mobile> lg188: het is een icr client je moet alleen via de freenode wat commands nodig zoals /nick (nickname) en dan /join #ubuntu-nl en je zit erop
<lg188> lordievader: nope bvb lg188.org zelf hosten zal niet gaan wrs
<lg188> asking-mobile: asking-mobile ik gebruik zelf een irc client
<lordievader> lg188: Je krijgt het denk ik niet gratis gedaan, jouw dns record moet namelijk ergens heen.
<asking-mobile> die icr client voor mbiel is handig als je even weg bent of iets
<lordievader> asking-mobile: Het is IRC: Internet Relay Chat.
<lg188> lordievader: Kan ik dat niet bvb naar de google open dns sturen?
<lordievader> lg188: Ik moet zeggen dat ik er het fijne niet van weet.
<lordievader> asking-mobile: Heb je heel toevallig een server? Combi screen + irssi is geweldig namelijk :)
<lg188> lordievader: okay, dan zal ik even verder googlen
<lordievader> lg188: Succes!
<asking-mobile> wat bedoel je lordievader?
<lg188> asking-mobile: ik gebruik persoonlijk byobu voor de status icoontjes maar screen is echt heel handig
<lordievader> asking-mobile: Je client (irssi) laat je lekker verbonden (blijft draaien op je server).
<asking-mobile> :)
<asking-mobile> ik gebruik androirc
<lordievader> Ik ga even naar de supermarkt, ben later terug.
<asking-mobile> isgoed!
<jemark> asking-mobile: had ik gisteren met je gechat en met teamviewer bezig geweest?
<jemark> lordievader: ik gebruik screen+irssi op dit moment namelijk
<asking-mobile> jep
<jemark> asking-mobile: had je geherstart of niet?
<asking-mobile> jemark echt nog hardstikke bedankt ik he via lordievader e kernel 3.2 auto start gefixt en heb dus die sudo modprobe -r b43 en daarna sudo modprobe b43 gedaan en nu staat ie eindelijk aan en werkt ie!
<jemark> asking-mobile: graag gedaan. mooi :) je gewoon bij die kernel blijven. dus zie je later wel maar gelukkig is het opgelost. ben pas rond 20:00 thuis
<asking-mobile> oke!
<lordievader> Goede avond
<jemark> goeie avond
<lordievader> Hey jemark
<jemark> lordievader: ik ga eerst even lekker eten en kom zo terug :) goed dat je asking-mobile hebt geholpen, bedankt daarvoor.
<lordievader> jemark: Geen probleem, het meeste had jij al gedaan geloof ik ;)
<jemark> lordievader: ja, mogelijk :) had de verstrooide kernels van 12.10 verwijderd... kernel-source was nodig en was niet voor die kernel
<asking-mobile> jemark echt hartstikke bedankt voor je hulp je hebt me eecht geholpen!
<jemark> graag gedaan asking-mobile! :)
<dimi> halo;hoe ubuntu een smartfone laten herkennen?
<asking-mobile> eindelijk ben ik klaar met werken (live tv maken)
<lordievader> Live-tv nice
<asking-mobile> jep:)
<KOOEEEEENNN> tvheadend?
<asking-mobile> jemark: ben je actief?
<asking-PC> Lordievader: ben jij actief?
<asking-mobile> voor als je er weer bent elke keer als ik opstart moet ik de cmd voor de wireless kaart elke keer eer doen kan ij dit automatisere zodat t mrt het opdtarte gebeurt
<asking-mobile> oeps verkeerde knop :p
<jemark> asking-mobile: ik was een audioboek aan het luisteren.
<jemark> asking-mobile: ja, zou wel handig zijn dat je automatisch op je draadloze netwerk verbindt nadat je bent ingelogd
#ubuntu-nl 2013-03-12
<pjotter> een goedennacht
<pjotter> nog mensen wakker?
<pjotter> Ik vroeg me af: Is er een eenvoudige manier in Ubuntu om mijn internetconnectie in de gaten te houden. Ik wil alleen weten wanneer die up/down gaat en dat loggen naar een textbestandje.
<asking-mobile> ola
<asking-mobile> jemark zou je kunnen herhalen wat je zij?
<asking-mobile> ow jemark ik hb net in de log gekeken wat je zij en zou je ne daar nee kunnen helpen!
<Sloefke> goede morgen. Kan iemand mij een hint geven omtrent het installeren van programmaś? Telkens wanneer ik een programma wil installeren met behulp van dash home krijg ik de melding zorg voor een verbinding met internet. Maaar de verbinding is er gewoon. Het gebeurt bij ieder programma wat ik wil installeren. Wie o wie kan me verder helpe. mijn tweede vraag: wat zijn de minimale eisen voor Ubuntu 12? ik heb een kleine laptop met 1Gb a
<lordievader> Sloefke: Antwoord op je 2de vraag: http://askubuntu.com/questions/206364/what-are-the-system-requirements-of-ubuntu-12-10-can-i-install-ubuntu-on-my-sys
<lordievader> Sloefke: En voor je eerste vraag, heb je het al via apt-get geprobeerd?
<Sloefke> ap-get dat zegt me als newBie niets
<lordievader> Sloefke: Weet je hoe je een terminal/konsole opent?
<Sloefke> ja de zg DOS box voor Ubuntu
<AndroifUser1> cntrl +alt+ t
<lordievader> Dos box zou ik het niet noemen. Maargoed je weet hoe je het opent?
<asking-mobile> zo me naam is terug haha
<Sloefke> ja heb ik geopend
<lordievader> Sloefke: Mooizo, voer eens het commando "sudo apt-get update" uit, geeft dit errors?
<Sloefke> ja update niet toegestaan
<lordievader> Sloefke: Niet toegestaan? Als in geen rechten? Zou je de output willen pastebinnen: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Sloefke> het vreemde is dat ik als gast sta ingelogd
<asking-mobile> sloefke: je zit op een accoubt zonder instalatie rechte je moet op een account zonder beperkingen (soort administrator account)
<lordievader> Sloefke: Kijk daar heb je het, gast account heeft bijna geen rechten, zeker niet sudo rechten. Moeten we niet hebben een gast account zonder password maar met sudo, moet er niet aan denken ;)
<Sloefke> wanneer ik de terminal open sudo krijg ik als prompt JU6ABH@PeeBee:~^c:
<asking-mobile> lordievader: haha het zou wat zijn als de gast account alles kan doen omtrent sudo hahah
<lordievader> Sloefke: Is JU6ABH jouw username (ofwel niet het gast account)?
<lordievader> asking-mobile: Users sudo geven is al een slecht idee :P
<Sloefke> nee komt menietbekend voor
<Sloefke> voor het eerst dat ik het zie
<asking-mobile> lordievader: hahaha
<Sloefke> ik heb nooit een gastaccount aangemaakt
<lordievader> Sloefke: Oke, log even uit en log in met het account die je tijdens de instal hebt insgesteld.
<lordievader> Sloefke: Staat geloof ik standaard aan.
<Sloefke> dus opnieuw opstarten
<asking-mobile> ga is naar systeem instellingen en dan account
<lordievader> Sloefke: Nee gewoon uitloggen ;)
<lordievader> asking-mobile: In Kubuntu is het gewoon een vinkje bij je LightDM settings.
<Sloefke> bij account staat staat alleen mijn acoount
<Sloefke> hoe uitloggen   (erg he )
<lordievader> Euhh asking-mobile, jij gebruik Ubuntu toch? Hoe log je tegenwoordig uit in Unity?
<Sloefke> ogenblik  ik krijg telefoon
<lordievader> Sloefke: Ergens rechts boven stond geloof ik je username, als je daarop klikt krijg je een menu met log-out. Of zoiets was het.... dacht ik.....
<asking-mobile> tandwieltje icoon rechtsboven
<asking-mobile> kan je ook account wisselen
<asking-mobile> sloefke_: weetje je al hoe uit te loggen?
<lordievader> asking-mobile: Wellicht is hij nog aan het telefooneren.
<Sloefke_> he gelukkig ik dacht dat ik je kwijt was ja heel eenvoudig rechtsbovenin bij het tandwieltje stond guest daar heb ik op geklikt en mijn account gewisseld
<Sloefke_> nu staat mijn account er
<lordievader> Sloefke: Ok mooi :) Ook al een terminal geopent?
<Sloefke_> ogenblik moet ff opzoeken
<Sloefke_> ja nu krijg ik de prompt et mijn username
<asking-mobile> onthou cntrl+ alt +t  voor het opene van terminal
<Sloefke_> schrijf ik op heel makkelijk die sneltoets
<asking-mobile> dat is makelijker
<lordievader> Sloefke: Oke, dan nogmaals: sudo apt-get update
<Sloefke_> is bezig ziet er goed uit
<Sloefke_> er is een fout met de handtekening controle
<Sloefke_> krijg ik als mel;ding
<lordievader> Sloefke: Zou je die kunnen pastbinnen: http://paste/ubuntu.com/
<Sloefke_> ik kom op een site maar: paste cannot be found
<lordievader> Sloefke: Ow sorry tikfout: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Sloefke_> wat moet ik daar doen ik krijg een scherm met met poster dnaar moet ik  mijn naam invullen en een groot vlak voor plain text
<lordievader> In dat grote vlak plak je de output die je kreeg van het "sudo apt-get update" commando. Dit upload je naar de server, en vervolgens geef je mij de link ;)
<Sloefke_> dat zijn nogal wat regels is het de bedoeling dat ik die daar naar toe kopieer
<lordievader> Sloefke: Vooral geconcentreerd op de foutmelding, ja.
<Sloefke_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5607328/
<Sloefke_> heb je hier wat aan
<lordievader> Sloefke: Waarom heb je sources van natty en van oneiric?
<Sloefke_> wat bedoel je nu???? ik begrijp je niet
<Sloefke_> ik ben de enige die de klaine laptop gebruik
<lordievader> Sloefke: Apt-get gebruikt sources, jij hebt sources behorend bij Natty (11.04) en Oneiric (11.10). Vraag me af waarom.
<lordievader> Sloefke: Voor de key error zie het eerste antwoord voor de fix (niet blind kopieren, even de key-hex aanpassen): http://askubuntu.com/questions/1877/what-is-the-easiest-way-to-resolve-apt-get-badsig-gpg-errors
<lordievader> Lukt dat Sloefke?
<Sloefke_> ja ik heb het in de terminal gekopieerd met het dikgedrukte nummer
<lordievader> Sloefke: Dat dikgedrukte nummer moet je dus aanpassen ;)
<Sloefke_> The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 54422A4B98AB5139 Oracle Corporation (VirtualBox archive signing key) deze key heb ik opegeven
<lordievader> Sloefke: Die key is niet op jouw van toepassing, je moet de keys hebben die je net in de pastebin hebt gezet. Zal ik de commando's even op een rijtje voor je zetten?
<Sloefke_> alleen badsig heb ik er niet voor gezet
<lordievader> Sloefke: http://paste.kde.org/694100/
<Sloefke_> opvragen sleutel 437D05B5 van hkp sleutelserver keyserver.ubuntu.com gpg: sleutel 437D05B5: “Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>” 25 nieuwe ondertekeningen gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found gpg: Totaal aantal verwerkt: 1 gpg:         Nieuwe Handtekeningen: 25
<Sloefke_> dit krijg ik als response
<lordievader> Hmm weet niet zeker of hij nou de keys heeft vervangen, krijg je nog steeds een key error als je "sudo apt-get update" draait?
<Sloefke_>  GPG-fout: http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com natty-backports Release: De volgende handtekeningen waren ongeldig: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Sloefke_> kun je de pc niet overnemen
<lordievader> Sloefke: Doe ik niet aan :P
<lordievader> Sloefke: Welke versie van Ubuntu draai je? (lsb_release -a)
<Sloefke_> 11-10
<lordievader> Oke, het word tijd om je sources.list te updaten. Draai in een terminal "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" verander hier alle vermeldingen van "natty" in "oneiric" (ook als er iets achter natty staat (bijv. natty-backports).
<Sloefke_> ga het proberen mijn respect voor je geduld
<lordievader> Sloefke: Ik studeer een zeer saai vak, vind het wel leuk om afgeleid te worden ;)
<Sloefke_> ik lig met afgescheurde pezen saai op bed kan 3 maanden duren
<StefandeVries> lordievader: wat studeer je dan?
<Sloefke_> duur even dat wijzigen
<lordievader> StefandeVries: Dynamic Systems...
<StefandeVries> AH.
<StefandeVries> Ah.*
<lordievader> Sloefke: Klink ook niet best.
<Sloefke_> zo heb alles gewijzigd was niet moeilijk je kon zoeken en gelijk laten wijzigen
<Sloefke_> en weer opgeslagen
<asking-mobile> sloefke_: beterschap
<lordievader> Sloefke: Oke draai nu nog een keer "sudo apt-get update"
<Sloefke_> heb ik gedaan
<Sloefke_> iOphalen van http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/Release  is mislukt
<Sloefke_> Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ oneiric/partner i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<lordievader> Sloefke: Hmm, gooi je een van de twee eruit, en comment (#) je de extras...
<Sloefke_> iets duidelijker aub
<lordievader> Sloefke: Open weer de sources.list file (sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list). Als het goed is staat daar twee keer de regel "archive.canonical.com ...... " in een van die twee kan weg.
<lordievader> Vervolgens ze je een # voor de regel met "extras.ubuntu.com ....."
<Sloefke_> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu oneiric partner                 deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu oneiric partner
<Sloefke_> welke van de twee
<Sloefke_> er is een regel met deb eb de andere met scr
<lordievader> Sloefke: Dat zijn twee verschillende.
<lordievader> Sloefke: Je moet de 2de vermelding commenten.
<Sloefke_> wat bedoel je met commenten  (erg he)
<Sloefke_> astrix ervoor zetten ?
<lordievader> Sloefke: Ach nee hoor, ik wist het op het begin ook niet. Comments = commentaar word niet meegenomen als het bestand wordt geprocessed. # ervoor. # geeft aan dat het een comment is.
<lordievader> Hey ik ga naar huis, ben met ~30 min terug.
<Sloefke_> ok ik kriijg vanmiddag zieken bezoek van collegaś dus haast je niet
<Sloefke_> maar in ieder geval bedankt to dusver]
<Sloefke_> misschien een nieuwe installatie
<asking-mobile> sloefke_: tot hoever is het problee nu?
<asking-mobile> (asking-mobile) sloefke_: tot hoever is het problee nu?
<lordievader> Zo ben ik weer, lekker thuis.
<asking-mobile> ola jemark
<lordievader> Is Sloefke er nog?
<AndroifUser1> denk het niet lang niet gereageerd
<AndroifUser1> ik bn asking btw
<lordievader> AndroifUser1: Weet ik, je ip is hetzelfde ;)
<asking> ja hb hier slecht bereik
<asking> dus word vaak gereconnect
<asking> hoe krijg je trouwens die rode tekst?
<lordievader> asking: Rode tekst? Bedoel je highligts? Die zijn voor mij geel...
<asking> bij mij rood haha
<lordievader> asking: De meeste clients highlighten de nick, dus als jij mijn nick tikt word dat bericht bij mij gehighlight.
<AndroifUser1> lordievader ik bn over ongeveer30 min terug dn bn ik klaar
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Er komen verkiezingen aan voor een nieuwe gemeenschapsraad. Het is vanaf nu mogelijk om je aan te melden als kandidaat voor de nieuwe gemeenschapsraad.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Zie voor meer informatie:
<Thomas_de_Graaff> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Gemeenschapsraad/Verkiezingen2013
<Asking-Mobile> ola
<lordievader> Hey, welkom terug.
<Asking-PC> :)
<Asking-PC> lordievader ik had even een vraagje ik had toch dat probleem met me wireless card
<lordievader> Ja?
<Asking-PC> elke keer als ik me pc moet opstarten moet ik sudo modprobe b43 intype
<Asking-PC> kan ik dit niet automatisch laten doen als die opstart zdat ik het zelf niet hoef te doen?
<lordievader> Asking-PC: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=783109
<Asking-PC> t xs
<Asking-PC> tnxs***
<lordievader> No problem
<Asking-PC> :)
<Asking-Mobile> hoppa weer een succes:p
<Asking-Mobile> nu ik er zo over nadenk denk ik echt zo van oja eigenlijk best logisch
<lordievader> Asking-PC: Linux is over het algemeen erg logisch :P
<Asking-Mobile> hahaha ja
<lordievader> Tijd om Raring Beta 1 te gaan testen :D
<Asking-Mobile> is er een Beta?
<lordievader> Asking-Mobile: Bijna komt 14 maart uit.
<Asking-Mobile> nice
<Asking-Mobile> kan iedereen die downloade!
<Asking-Mobile> ?
<lordievader> Asking-Mobile: Ja, dat kan. Word niet echt aangeraden, ze zijn bedoeld voor testers.
<Asking-Mobile> ik wil m teste:p
<catscanner> Er zijn veel problemen met het aangifteprogramma van de belastingdienst, is er vanuit de Ubuntu-community al een klacht bij de belastingdienst neergelegd over dit programma?
<catscanner>  Er zijn veel problemen met het aangifteprogramma van de belastingdienst, is er vanuit de Ubuntu-community al een klacht bij de belastingdienst neergelegd over dit programma?
<catscanner> Er zijn veel problemen met het aangifteprogramma van de belastingdienst, is er vanuit de Ubuntu-community al een klacht bij de belastingdienst neergelegd over dit programma?
<StefandeVries> Nee.
<StefandeVries> Niet collectief.
<catscanner> Wel individueel?
<StefandeVries> Enkelen.
<ichat> de belasting  makkelijker kunnen we het niet maken  :P
<JanC> ik zou zeggen: kom in België belastingen betalen  ;)
<Asking-Mobile> catscanner: wat is het probleem dan omtrent de belasting aangifte programma?
<asking> lordievader
<asking> ben je er?
<jemark_> asking: ik ben er asking
<asking> nice
<lordievader> Ik ben er ook, asking
<asking> helemaal top hahaha
<asking> ik heb dus uno vraag mijn usb is uit het niets beveiligt tegen schijfen weet je mischien hoe ik dat er af kan krijgen??
<lordievader> asking: Usb, pendrive of externe hdd? Hoe heb je deze gemount?
<jemark_> asking: het bestandssysteem is read-only geworden?
<asking> het is gewoon een sandisk usb en ja opens uit het niets
<lordievader> asking: Hoe oud is de pendrive?
<asking> hoebedoel je?
<jemark_> asking: waarschijnlij niet goed ge-unmount in Windows
<asking> maar mijn vraag is hoe gaat t eraf :s
<lordievader> asking: Na een paar miljoen read/writes zijn de transistors stuk. En word de pendrive read-only.
<asking> oow oke de usb is helemaal niet oud
<lordievader> asking: Dat is wat je aan het doen bent als je van flash geheugen leest/schrijft, het slopen van transistors. Gelukkig kunnen ze dit een keer of wat aan :D
<lordievader> asking: Oke, is het een rechten issue? Hoe is die eigenlijk geformatteerd als fat32?
<asking> jep
<asking> dat had ik toen in win gedaa
<asking> n
<lordievader> asking: Oke, open eens een terminal, draai mount"
<lordievader> "mount" en kijk of je usb-stick erbij staat*
<jemark_> asking: in andere woorden zegt lordievader dat het besturingssyteem er voor zorgt dat je nog bij de bestanden unt komen met niet meer kan schrijven omdat de schijf bijna defect is. ik ben het met lordievader eens. maar mogelijk niet goed ge-unmount. dan moet je opnieuw naar Windows gaan en dan veilig de usb stick/pendrive ontkoppelen
<asking> hij staat er niet tussen
<lordievader> jemark_: Was toch vroeger alleen zo voor ntfs drives? Fat32 had daar geloof ik geen last van.
<lordievader> asking: Oke, kan je "sudo fdisk -l" even pastebinnen.
<asking> isgoed
<lordievader> jemark_: Wil eerst even kijken of de stick nog via de terminal te benaderen is, voordat we asking terug naar Windows sturen ;)
<jemark_> ka idd lordievader . volgens mij ook alleen ntfs. ik lijkt idd op een rechten issue. dus ls -la en kijk wie de owner en group is van de bestanden...
<asking> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5609044/
<lordievader> jemark_: Dat had ik in gedachten ;)
<asking> hij staat er wel tusse
<asking> de 16 gb
<lordievader> asking: "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt" (neem even aan dat /mnt vrij is)
<asking> mount: blok-apparaat /dev/sdb1 is schrijfbeveiligd en wordt als alleen-lezen aangekoppeld
<lordievader> asking: Heb je een write lock switch op je stick zitten?
<asking> nope
<lordievader> asking: Hmm, oke. Volg jemark_ advies op.
<asking> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 17 mrt 12 22:28 /dev/sdb1
<asking> ...........:s
<lordievader> asking: Als mount over dat soort dingen gaat zeuren zijn de rapen gaar :P
<asking> :p
<jemark_> lordievader: lijkt idd gaar te zijn, lordievader
<asking> dus kan de usb als dood verklaren?
<asking> hahhahaha
<jemark_> asking: ga naar de disk utility en doe een smart test en eventueel een format daar.
<asking> format doet hij niet
<jemark_> asking: ai, klink niet goed. hij is volgens mij kapoet.
<lordievader> asking: Nog niet, heb je jemark_ advies al opgevolgt?
<asking> btw het is alleen de volume die  raar doet volgens mij
<lordievader> asking: Heb ook wel eens een zeer vervelende usb-stick gehad, wou ook niet formatten, doet het tot de dag van vandaag nog. Wel een traag ding, maar dat is een andere zaak.
<asking> oke
<asking> dus wat zou ik nu is moeten proberen?
<lordievader> asking: Kijk eens of Windows er wat mee kan, zo ja. Maar er een leege drive van (geen partities) en creer de partities opnieuw in Linux.
<asking> guys hebbe julie hier wat aan Device is mounted and no online capability in fsck tool for file system
<lordievader> asking: Waar tover je dat vandaan?
<asking> jaaaaaaaaa ^
<jemark_> asking: je moet hem eerst unmounten
<asking> ^^
<asking> gewoon system info van de usb opvragen met de partition manager
<asking> ik hb nu in linux de volume otkoppelt
<asking> ik krijg deze fout melding bij het partition formating na dat ik hem ontkoppelt heb : Error creating partition table: helper exited with exit code 1: cannot open /dev/sdb: Read-only file system
<lordievader> asking: Goh :P Je probeert te schrijven naar iets waar je niet naartoe kan schrijven :P
<asking> :p
<jemark_> cfdisk /dev/sdb  (partion table) en  mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb , formatteren , dat is wat de tool heeft geprobeerd
<jemark_> zo ongeveer ;_
<lordievader> asking: Zoals ik al zei, kijk of Windows (of een andere Linux box) er wat mee kan.
<asking> ik ga morgen wel ff me windows pc uit de kast halen hahaha en dan hou ik contact met jullie over info over de system oke?
<jemark_> asking: ja, formatteer hem in Windows a;s fat32, onkoppel hem veilig en probeer opnieuw in linux...
<jemark_> ja prima asking
<lordievader> Of zet er totaal geen partitie op :P
<asking> problem in win kan ik hem ook niet formateren
<asking> read-only
<asking> haha
<asking> maar ik spreek jullie morgen dan wel weer
<lordievader> asking: Slaap lekker.
<jemark_> asking: zoals ik al eerder zei, de usb stick is gewoon kapot, de paritie tabel kan niet worden weggeschreven
<asking> Groetjes!!!  Jullie ook slaaplekker.
<jemark_> asking: slaap lekker en tot later
<asking> iki ben  nog wel bereikbaar hoor (Asking-Mobile) :)
<asking> nu weer even androiduser1 hahahaha
<jemark_> AndroifUser1: ok :)
<AndroifUser1> ::
<AndroifUser1> :)
<asking-mobile> zoo nu heet ik weer zo als normaal:p
<asking-mobile> slaaplekker iedereen!
<jemark_> asking-mobile: bedankt, slaap lekker
<lordievader> asking-mobile: Zelfde!
<asking-mobile> tnxs
#ubuntu-nl 2013-03-13
<lordievader> Goede morgen
<Asking-Mobile> ola
<lordievader> Hey Asking-Mobile, hoe is het ermee?
<Asking-Mobile> gmj?
<Asking-Mobile> Goes met jou***
<lordievader> Asking-Mobile: Gaat lekker, vraag me af waarom een stukje css code in FF wel werkt en niet in Chrome....
<lordievader> Asking-Mobile: Heb je nog met je pen-drive gerommeld?
<Asking-Mobile> lq
<Asking-Mobile> lordievader : dat ia heel appart ja, nee nog niet ik doe t vanmiddag :) eerst even werken
<lordievader> Oke, success!
<Asking-Mobile> ja dankje haha er is niet veel te doen :s
<Asking-Mobile> haha ik heb me baas voorgesteld om over te gaan naar lunix :p
<Asking-Mobile> linux***
<lordievader> Asking-Mobile: Is dat een goed idee?
<Asking-Mobile> jep omdat wij geen goede pc's hebbe en we krijge veel klachten dat windows vast loopt
<lordievader> Asking-Mobile: Je hebt Lubuntu/Xubuntu aangeraden/voorgesteld?
<Asking-Mobile> en linux blijft lekker draaien op de pc's
<lordievader> Of een fluxbox omgeving op een servertje/minimal install?
<Asking-Mobile> ik ga morgen vergadere van wat we erop doen etc
<Asking-Mobile> op de server staat nu windows 2008 maar de server gaat eruit er komt een nieuwe
<lordievader> Asking-Mobile: Ik had het niet over een server, ik zei server omdat deze zonder gui word geleverd.
<lordievader> En dan gooi je fluxbox erop en heb je een zeer resource zuinige desktop :D
<Asking-Mobile> ik ga de fluxbox wel even uitprobere
<Asking-Mobile> lordievader : ken jij een programma waarnee je beveiliging lekjes kan achterhalen?
<lordievader> Asking-Mobile: Onder Security kijk naar HIDS en NIDS (zijn niet echt bedoeld om lekjes te achterhalen): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1046738
<Willem_> Goedemorgen,
<Willem_> Heb een probleempje met mijn scanner
<Willem_> Heb een Brother MFC9450 CDN
<Willem_> een all in one printer, scanner, fax
<Willem_> In systeem onder afdrukbeheer
<Willem_> kan ik wel mijn printer vinden en die doet het uitstekend
<Willem_> toen heb ik sane geinstalleerd voor de scanner
<Willem_> en xsane
<Willem_> als ik xsane opstart
<Willem_> zoekt hij wel om scanner
<Willem_> maar hij kan hem niet vinden
<Willem_> hoe kan ik dit verhelpen, of moet ik onder afdrukbeheer
<Willem_> iets instellen bij mijn brother all in one printer
<Willem_> Hallo
<Willem_> Is er ook iemand die me wel of niet kan helpen ?
<lordievader> Heb geduld, Willem_. Het kan soms enkele uren duren voordat iemand (die het antwoord weet) je vraag ziet en beantwoord.
<Willem_> oke
<Willem_> blijf dit venster wel openhouden\
<Asking-Mobile> willem_ : niet iedereen is altijd actief! maar zoals ik lees is het probleem dat je printer wel deed maar door xsane word hij niet herkend?
<Willem_> precies
<Willem_> heb daarna een driver voor linux gedownload bij brother
<Willem_> brscan i386.deb
<Willem_> maar als ik die wil uitpakken, wordt me dit afgeraden door ubuntu
<Willem_> omdat dit een slecht pakket is
<lordievader> Afgeraden, Willem_? Kun je iets duidelijker zijn?
<Willem_> jawel, 1 moment , zal het nog eens uitvoeren
<Asking-Mobile> kopieer de foutmelding even en plak het hiero
<Willem_> Bij dit pakket bevat geen geldig ‘Installed-Size control field’. Zie Debian Policy, artikel 5.6.20.
<Willem_> Het pakket is van slechte kwaliteit
<lordievader> Willem_: Hehehe, prutsers die Brother.
<Willem_> :))
<Willem_> maar gelukkig niet bij dit forum
<Willem_> :D
<Asking-Mobile> haha
<lordievader> Willem_: Iemand anders met hetzelfde probleem word aangeraden het gewoon te installeren: http://forum.avast.com/index.php?topic=82470.0
<Willem_> (Friese humor
<Willem_> zal het proberen, maar ben nog vrij nieuw in linux
<Willem_> want ze hebben het in dat artikel ook over het uitvoeren van nog een update
<Willem_> I extracted the .deb archive and added "Installed-Size 40430" to the DEBIAN/control file. The ubuntu software centre now returns a number of file ownership errors.  I'll update again once the uid/gid issues are fixed.
<lordievader> Ach dat is vast Avast stuff, die updates.
<Willem_> wat houdt dat in "Avast stuff" ?
<lordievader> Willem_: In die link gaat het om Avast software. Is dus niet van toepassing op jouw driver.
<Willem_> oke, ga het nu proberen, en dan weer xsane daarna opstarten ?
<lordievader> Willem_: Euhh, denk het?
<Willem_> oke
<Willem_> bedankt voor je hulp
<Willem_> Ben ik nog even terug
<Willem_> Na installatie blijkt dat je dit programma moest uitvoeren via terminal
<Willem_> heb ik gedaan
<Willem_> met het volgende als resultaat
<Willem_> leo@kh:~$ sudo brsaneconfig3 [sudo] password for leo:  USAGE: brsaneconfig3 [-OPTION]   OPTION:        -a name=FRIENDLY-NAME model=MODEL-NAME ip=xx.xx.xx.xx            -a name=FRIENDLY-NAME model=MODEL-NAME nodename=BRN_xxxxx                     : Add network scanner        -r FRIENDLY-NAME [FRIENDLY-NAME ...]                    : Remove network scanner        -q          : Query supported models and available network scanners  
<Willem_> -q
<lordievader> Willem_: Gebruik http://paste.ubuntu.com/ voor console output, houdt dit kanaal een beetje schoon.
<Asking-Mobile> is het een netwerk device?
<Willem_> ja
<Willem_> moet je hiervoor een eigen config file schrijven ofzo ?
<Asking-Mobile> zo te zien wel omdat de ip aangegeven word de x
<Willem_> dat is dan jammer, want ik weet niet wat de modelnaam is
<lordievader> Willem_: Zou je die output willen pastebinnen, dit is niet echt te lezen op deze manier.
<Asking-Mobile> welke kernel heb je?
<Willem_> weet ik niet precies
<Willem_> 12.04 volgens mij
<Asking-Mobile> dat is ubuntu versie
<Willem_> klopt
<lordievader> Asking-Mobile: Kernel 3.2.nog-wat
<Willem_> hoe kom ik erachter
<Asking-Mobile> terminal "uname -a "
<lordievader> Willem_: Kan je die output nog even pastebinnen?
<lordievader> Willem_: Van de brsaneconfig3 command.
<Willem_> hoe kan ik pastebinnen ?
<Asking-Mobile> paste.ubuntu.com
<lordievader> Willem_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ open je in je browser, je copy-paste de output van het commando, en je drukt op upload.
<Willem_> is klaar
<lordievader> Willem_: Oh, en dan geef je mij de link :)
<Willem_> ok
<Willem_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5610224/
<lordievader> Willem_: Ik doelde op de output van "sudo brsaneconfig3"...
<Asking-Mobile> kan je ook even de output voor de cmd voor brother config doen
<Willem_> ok
<lordievader> Dat je 3.2 draait wist ik al :P
<Willem_> begreep het even verkeerd, :P
<lordievader> Willem_: Geeft niet ;)
<Willem_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5610229/
<lordievader> Willem_: Mooi, ik snap de utility (denk ik), laten we eerst eens kijken welke printers/scanners er op je netwerk bevinden: sudo brsaneconfig3 -q <-- daarvan ook een pastebin graag :)
<Willem_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5610252/
<Willem_> er bevinden zich slechts 2 printers op mijn  netwerk
<Willem_> alleen ś avonds zijn er meerdere printers op, een stuk of 6
<Willem_> maar NIET deze hele waslijst
<lordievader> Willem_: Hmm, denk dat dit alle supported scanners zijn... Hmm, weet je het model en IP en wellicht de naam van jouw scanner?
<Willem_> Ik ga het proberen op te zoeken\
<Willem_> Heb dit al eerder gedaan, maar is het ip hetzelfde als van de printer ?
<lordievader> Willem_: Wat bedoel je precies met je laatste zin? Ip-adres krijgt je printer toegewezen van je dhcp server (<- meestal je router).
<Willem_> weet ik
<Willem_> maar heeft de scanner een apart ip adres
<lordievader> Willem_: Als in, anders dan de printer? Denk dat dat een en hetzelfde adres is. Maargoed ik heb geen ervaring met netwerk all-in-one
<Willem_> ok, ga even kijken
<Willem_> 192.168.1.11
<Willem_> printer naam: BRN-77196D
<lordievader> Willem_: Is dat niet ook toevallig gelijk het model?
<Willem_> het model is: Brother MFC 9450 CDN
<lordievader> Willem_: Oke, even kijken hoor.
<Willem_> Volgens de DHCP Table in de router is de printernaam BRN-77196D
<lordievader> Willem_: sudo brsaneconfig3 -a name="BRN-77196D" model="MFC-9450-CDN" ip="192.168.1.11"  <-- dit is een goede gok ;)
<Willem_> oke
<Willem_> ga het proberen
<Willem_> Invalid model name, zucht
<lordievader> Willem_: Ik zag het, google geeft een net ander command.
<lordievader> Willem_: sudo brsaneconfig3 -a name="BRN-77196D" model="MFC-9450CDN" ip="192.168.1.11"
<Willem_> oke probeer
<Willem_> er lijkt niets te gebeuren
<lordievader> Whoo
<Willem_> probeerde het nog eens , maar nu zegt hij "Gelukkig" is already registered
<Willem_> Zou  xsane nu wel werken?
<Asking-Mobile> als het goed is wel
<Willem_> ga het proberen: D
<Asking-Mobile> want je hebt de driver
<lordievader> Asking-Mobile: Hopelijk ;)
<Willem_> YEAHHHHHHHHHH
<Willem_> BEDANKT
<Asking-Mobile> willem_ : het is ook handig om even op je router je pribter een staisch ip te geven m.b.v de mac id zodat het ip hetzelfde blijft
<Willem_> bedankt voor deze tip en al je tijd en hulp, SUPER
<lordievader> Asking-Mobile: Ik wou hetzelfde voor gaan stellen ;)
<lordievader> Geen probleem, Willem_. Goed dat het werkt :)
<Asking-Mobile> willem_ : geendank
<Willem_> oke,
<Willem_> ga weer aan de slag
<Asking-Mobile> lordievader : hahaha ik was je voor :p
<Willem_> :)
<Asking-Mobile> Hallo catscanner
<Asking-Mobile> wat was jou vraag okalweer
<lordievader> Asking-Mobile: Belasting dienst ;)
<Asking-Mobile> oh ja
<Asking-Mobile> wat was het probleem ok alweer ervan dat hij niet goed werkte roch?
<Asking-Mobile> toch
<catscanner> Ik ben twee avonden beziggeweest om samen met mijn schoonmoeder het programma werkend te krijgen en alles in te vullen. Het programma zit vol designfouten e.d.
<lordievader> catscanner: Zijn het alleen design-fouten of werkt het programma echt niet?
<catscanner> vandaar dat ik me afvroeg of er al een klacht is ingediend vanuit de Ubuntu community. Ik had echter gister al begrepen dat verschillende leden al individueel een klacht hebben ingediend.
<catscanner> Ik heb het programma werkend gekregen, maar ben van mening dat het veel makkelijker kan en moet.
<catscanner> De aangifte is inmiddels verstuurd en een echt probleem is het niet meer, meer een vraag
<catscanner> Ik ga binnenkort een ouderwetse brief versturen naar de belastingdient waarin ik mijn ongenoegen uit en de wens dat het volgend jaar makkelijker is.
<lordievader> catscanner: Hehe, nice.
<Asking-Mobile> catscanner: is het de linux versie?
<catscanner> het is inderdaad de Linux-versie. Ik heb het werkend gekregen met de instructies zoals deze op het forum staan. De instructies op de belastingwebsite kloppen niet.
<Asking-Mobile> en als je het via wine de windows versie doet?
<catscanner> Als ik het me goed herinner heb ik de package gedownload
<catscanner> Even voor de goede orde, ik heb inmiddels alles werkend gekregen en met succes de belastingaangifte kunnen versturen. Ik wilde weten of er al meer klachten zijn ingediend over het belastingprogramma
<catscanner> Het liefste zou ik hebben dan mijn schoonmoeder zelfstandig het belastingprogramma kan downloaden en gebruiken.
<lg188> Goeie middag
<lg188> kennen jullie een alternatief voor aptitude? lijkt me een beetje eh achterhaald
<viezerd> apt-get ?
<FOAD> Waarom lijkt het je achterhaald?
<lg188> viezerd: aptitude, als een cli interface voor apt
<lg188> cli*
<lg188> FOAD: omdat ik het bijna nergens zie gebruikt worden
<viezerd> lg188: ik bedoel, apt-get is die alternatief
<lg188> viezerd: maar dat is geen cli
<lg188> eh Ja Slecht ontvangst...
<lg188> Komt erop neer dat ik ook een dependecie resolver wil hebben waar ik kan kiezen wat er gebeurt
<viezerd> hoezo is apt-get geen cli ?
<lg188> viezerd: een cli-gui achtige
<lg188> ncurses stuff
<viezerd> yast heeft een ncurses ding
<viezerd> dan moe je alleen opensuse gaan gebruiken
<lg188> mhm dat zie ik niet zitten
<lg188> Well, het zal dan maar apt-get blijven
<viezerd> waarom niet ?
<lg188> het een server dus ik zit liever niet met een scherm in men kelder te tikkelen tot het werkt
<lg188> en ik heb niet genoeg geduld om alles te krijgen zoals ik het nu op men server heb
<viezerd> ah ok
<lg188> alowel
<lg188> alhoewel*
<lg188> teamspeak vs mumble
<lg188> is het enigste
<lg188> eventjes naar offtopic gaan
<lordievader> Goede avond
<Asking-Mobile> Goedeavond Lordievader :)
<lordievader> Hehe, hey Asking-Mobile, hoe is het ermee?
<Asking-Mobile> Goed met jou?
<lordievader> Asking-Mobile: Gaat lekker :)
<Asking-Mobile> moooi
<lordievader> :)
<Asking> nog moeilijke vrage gekregen?
<lordievader> Asking: Lekker rustig geweest vandaag, was wel weg voor een paar uur.
<Asking> okeoke :)
<Asking> het is nooit echt druk hier met vraagjes
<lordievader> Asking: Vind ik eigenlijk wel fijn ;)
<Asking> haha dat zeker haha
<lordievader> Asking: Heb je nog gekeken naar die usb-stick?
<Asking> ja wacht ik ga ff kijke of me vriendin niet achter de win pc zit
<Asking2> ola
<Asking2> dit is mijn output bij attributes disk
<Asking2> van usb
<Asking2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5611878/
<lordievader> Asking: Kan je hem in de drive manager (disk manager, wat dan ook) van Windows formatteren?
<Asking2> nope
<Asking2> zelfs niet met een low level format tool
<lordievader> Asking: Dan vrees ik dat de usb-stick inderdaad de geest heeft gegeven.
<OerHeks> is het een U3 usb stick?
<Asking2> het is een sandisk usb
<OerHeks> Sandisk heeft ook van die U3 gevallen, met gratis software
<Asking2> https://www.google.nl/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&docid=uqn6Ib1y8o8OdM&tbnid=Qs7gAm-HrH1gNM:&ved=0CAUQjRw&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.voordeligdvds.nl%2F32-gb%2F106209-sandisk-cruzer-edge-32gb-619659067465.html&ei=A-lAUZvZCsio0QXIwYGIBw&bvm=bv.43287494,d.d2k&psig=AFQjCNHERu_O_7WUwrfBKdRLy76WOMpu_g&ust=1363294846029653
<Asking2> deze
<OerHeks> je zou de u3-tool kunnen proberen, staatgewoon in softarecentre
<OerHeks> softwarecentre*
<Asking2> van ubuntu?
<OerHeks> jups
<Asking2> Tnxs
<Asking2> ik ga het proberem
<Asking2> universele u3 tool?
<OerHeks> met "u3" moet deze al boven komen, ik zit in Kubuntu ( eender)
<Asking2> heb hem geinstalleerd
<Asking2> lordievader wat was ookalweer de cmd om alle devices te kunne zien?
<OerHeks> lsusb
<lordievader> Asking2: Ik denk dat je doelt op "sudo fdisk -l" <-- laat partities zien.
<Asking2> tnxs
<Asking2> OerHeks: ik krijg bij alles een Permission denied
<OerHeks> werkt die usb stick nog wel op een andere pc?
<Asking2> hij doet het ook alleen ik heb een huidige alleen-lezen status
<Asking2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5611878/
<OerHeks> Ik heb verder geen idee wat je nog zou kunnen proberen :(
<Asking2> ow oke
<Asking2> ik ga sandisk wel even een briefje schijven
<lordievader> Asking2: Support of klagen?
<Asking2> support
<Asking2> en mochten hun niks kunne
<Asking2> dan klagen:p
<lordievader> Asking2: Hehe
<Asking2> ik gok dat het een fout is zie nu meerdere klachten
<jemark> Asking2: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=238020
<jemark> Asking2: http://askubuntu.com/questions/185583/problem-with-reformatting-sandisk-read-only-usb-drive
<Asking> zou die kischien ook weer goed zijn aps ik ee magneet over dat ding haal
<jemark> Asking: lijkt me niet goed. De partitie verwijderen, eventueel kan ik je helpen
<Asking> als je wilt heel graag mischien kan jij hem nog redden
<jemark> teamviewer weer? wordt het nu niet wat laat?
<Asking> oja
<Asking> morgen doen?
<jemark> Asking: kan nu nog wel even... 15 minuten
<jemark> Asking: ok?
<Asking> isgoed
<Asking> 508231904
<Asking> ww 9wjm88
<jemark> moet even hem starten :)
<jemark> goeie nacht allemaal
<jemark> Asking: tot ziens en succes.
<Asking> tnxs ! slaapse!
<jemark> bedankt!
#ubuntu-nl 2013-03-14
<Asking> goedemorgen.
<lordievader> Goede morgen
<Asking> hoe is het ermee?
<lordievader> Asking: Gaat lekker, met jou?
<Asking> Ja goed:)
<exalt> Hoi
<lordievader> Hey exalt, hoe is het ermee?
<exalt> lordievader: het gaat best, verder op #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<lordievader> exalt: Zit ik niet op, vragen hoe het gaat vind ik nog tot daar aan toe in #ubuntu-nl...
<exalt> oke, alles goed met jou dan ?
<lordievader> exalt: Gaat ook lekker ;)
<exalt> Mooi
<lordievader> :)
<captchaman> hallo iedereen
<captchaman> partitioneren : ik heb een wubi install gedaan,zodat mijn partities automatisch gemaakt worden. maar mijn windows partities zijn onvoldoende.nu zou ik graag mijn schijf zelf partitioneren.hoe moet ik dit dan doen? moet ik dit doen in win7?ik vind hier bijna geen documentatie over,omdat het de "wubi " install is...
<captchaman> ik zou het liever vanaf ubuntu doen,maar het lukt me niet
<asking-mobile> partition manager
<captchaman> downloading dankje vriend
<lordievader> captchaman: Je weet dat wubi de Ubuntu-installatie vrolijk op een bestand in je ntfs drive zet?
<captchaman> hallo ben terug.ik heb voor de eerste keer wat commands gebruikt in de terminal...
<captchaman> maar ik heb geen idee wat ik gedaan heb...mag ik even mijn stappen uitleggen?
<captchaman> misschien kan ik jullie eens lekker laten lachen met fail boot
<captchaman> ik heb de kde partition manager geinstalleerd
<captchaman> er staat een command bij : /usr/bin/partitionmanager-bin --dontsu
<captchaman> ik typ deze in,en terminal zegt me ik heb geen toegang als root.... ik zie dan; om root te installeren typ deze command : sudo apt-get install root-system-bin
<captchaman> da is ge installeerd..maar wat heb ik nu gedaan eigenlijk?
<captchaman> kan me dat iemand een beetje uitleggen in mensentaal alsjeblief?
<captchaman> welcome to root staat er nu
<captchaman> i'm in way over my head
<lordievader> captchaman: Je weet dat wubi de Ubuntu-installatie vrolijk op een bestand in je ntfs drive zet?
<captchaman> ja
<captchaman> of nee
<captchaman> ik weet het niet man
<lordievader> captchaman: Wubi is echt heel smerig. Ik raad je aan Ubuntu op de normale manier te installeren, dual-boot als het moet, maar gebruik geen Wubi. Wubi is leuk voor even, maar als je Ubuntu serieus wilt gebruiken limiteerd Wubi je heel erg.
<captchaman> ja,dat heb ik ook al ondervonden,helaas heb ik wat adobe stuff nodig...
<captchaman> ah
<lordievader> Dual-boot, heb ik ook. Windows met Lightroom, Kubuntu voor al het andere ;)
<captchaman> ok ik ga herbeginnen,en een cleane dual boot doen, <lordievader> dikke kus
<lordievader> captchaman: Euhh bedankt? Succes!
<captchaman> op je voorhoofd eh
<lordievader> captchaman: Als je een vrouw bent vind ik het oke :P
<captchaman> <lordievader> staat er capthcv
<captchaman> rouw?
<captchaman> capthcavrouw
<lordievader> Helaas niet :( Anyhow voordat het teveel doorzakt in offtopic, succes met je installatie. Als je meer hulp nodig/vragen hebt, je weet ons te vinden.
<captchaman> ohja inderdaad,mijn excuses
<Asking> Ola people
<lordievader> Asking: Hey Asking
<Asking> ben weer klaar met werken
<ichat> nu al?
<ichat> moet nog beginnen
<Asking> lordievader: ik kijk op mijn netwerk log en kom dit tegen: paste.ubuntu.com/5613584
<Asking> ichat: had niks meer te doen hahaha
<Asking> lordievader: eerste ip adress is target en de 2de is sourcce
<lordievader> Asking: Iptables output, neem ik aan?
<Asking> het is me firewall
<Asking> kan het zijn dat iemand me een ddos attack wilt geven?
<lordievader> Asking: Iptabel is je firewall, denk het niet. Is het een pc die openbaar op het internet is aangesloten?
<Asking> lordievader: ik heb 1 pc open ja alleen niet op die port die daar worden aan gegeven
<lordievader> Asking: Dns en https (of was het mail) staan wel open bij jou hoor :P Word een beetje vervelend als je 53 dichtgooit.
<Asking> ja maar er staan ook de ports 443
<Asking> 20000
<Asking> https is toch 81
<Asking> ?
<lordievader> Asking: Ach dan is het email. Het is maar een port-scan. Staat je firewall aan?
<Asking> jep hij staat aan
<ichat> https is 443 - 81 is geen bekende poort
<Asking> ow oke
<ichat> 81 wordt veel gebruikt als ´niet officieel´- alternatief voor http welke normaal port 80 is
<Asking> ow oke
<lordievader> Asking: Zolang je firewall aanstaat zou ik mij niet al te veel druk maken om portscans.
<Asking> oke:)
<Asking> als ik echt word aangevallen dan krijg ik mail enzo maar t ziet er een beetje onbetrouwbaar uit hahaha
<lordievader> Asking: Waarom krijg je dan mail? Een beetje cracker zet dat soort dingen als eerste uit...
<Asking> dan kan ik gelijk vanuit waar ik ook ben alles checken etc
<Asking> maar het is wel telkens dezelfde die een portscan doet hahahhaa
<lordievader> Asking: Block je die toch. Doe ik ook als ik teveel fail2ban emailtjes krijg met hetzelfde adres.
<ichat> Asking:  - als het je irrieerd kun je op internet het orrigine ip proberen te achterhalen een een mailtje met je logs sturen naar  abuse@dieprovider.tld
<exalt> iemand die weet of de beta van 13.04 al uit is ?
<lordievader> exalt: De beta 1 komt over een paar dagen uit. Hij word al flink getest.
<exalt> vandaag volgens het schema...
<lordievader> 14 maart Beta1, 28 maart FinalBeta.
<Asking> morgen toch?
<exalt> vandaag is 14
<ichat> ik ben nog steeds aan het zoeken naar een script die dat automagisch kan bijhouden,   1x fail2ban  = tijdelijke ban,   2x fail2ban is langere ban  3x fail2ban is  blacklist en mailtje naar mij en naar abuse@isp.van.afkomst  - maar dat is me helaas nog niet gelukt dus moet ik het nu nog handmatig doen :(
<ichat> mja  ik lees overall dat  13.04 een qt gebaseerde versie wordt... en toegegeven op  mobieltjes en tablets werk qt heel erg goed  denk  symbian en meago   ....  en qml  werkte op zich ook niet slecht...  - alleen vraag ik me dan af  wat er van mń defailt aps gaat komen
<ichat> krijgen we voortaan  Kmail en Kontact    in plaats van   thunderbird en  Empathy
<lordievader> ichat: Ik denk dat 13.04 dat nog niet word. Mir is in Qt geschreven, maar die zit (geloof ik) niet in Ubuntu 13.04. Maargoed ik ben niet echt op de hoogte wat betreft Ubuntu...
<ichat> lordievader:   net nu ik een beetje begon te wennen aan  unity :P
<ichat> en de bijbehorende gtk apps
<lordievader> ichat: Unity blijft wel hoor, word alleen herschreven in Qt. Vraag me af waarom ze er niet gewoon KDE op gooien, is stukken beter :)
<lordievader> En Qt.
<ichat> ik gok dat er heel veel mensen naar  ubuntu gnome zullen gaan .. (waarom dit trouwens nog gewoon Gubuntu heeft
<lordievader> ichat: Ik hoop eigenlijk dat men overstapt op Kubuntu :)
<commandoline> Ze gaan voorlopig niet direct alle huidige standaardapps vervangen op de desktop.
<commandoline> Dus het blijft gewoon Firefox, rhythmbox, thunderbird, libreoffice etc. zoals het er nu uitziet. Alleen Unity zelf gaat Qt i.p.v. Nux gebruiken.
<ichat> commandoline:  - dus meer clutter en nauwelijks winst
<commandoline> ichat: Nee, minder onderhoudwerk. Ze kunnen straks dezelfde codebase gebruiken voor de touchversie en de desktopversie van Unity. Daarnaast zit Qt al tijden op de Ubuntu-cd...
<Luckiboy> commandoline: je bedoeld in de vorm van Unity2d? Dat is vanaf 12.10 toch weg?
<commandoline> Luckiboy: ik bedoel dat het framework gewoon op de installatiecd staat en geinstalleerd wordt.
<Luckiboy> commandoline: ah
<ichat> commandoline:  -  laat ik het anders zeggen,  ik ben er niet heel erg blij mee, maar vanuit ontwikkelings-oogpunt kan ik het begrijpen,
<ichat> maar... als ze het dan doen ... laat het dan ook direct GOED gedaan worden,  een QT  desktop met GTK apps   doet mij wel heel erg sterk denken aan de eerste unity versie toen het nog maanden duurde voor de grote crashes voorbij waren,  was dat niet ook gelijk een LTS versie  waardoor het NOG beschamender was
<commandoline> ichat: die crashes hebben nooit gelegen aan het door elkaar gebruiken van verschillende frameworks. Qt en GTK zijn prima met elkaar te integreren. Kijk maar naar Unity 2D, dat werkte prima. (En is destijds alleen stopgezet omdat het niet meer nodig was vanwege één of ander trucje waardoor oudere computers ook de normale Unity konden draaien).
<ichat> commandoline:  ok i stand corrected
<ichat> ik ben eigenlijk wel heel erg benieuwd naar de  prestaties strax... heel erg in het verleden  was  qt aanmerlijk zwaarder dan gtk voor mijn systeem .. en als ik dat door trek naar bijv de netbookjes van nu,  ben ik wel erg benieuw  naar hoe  qt tegenwordig presteerd.      ik ben er niet per se tegen, maar ik hoop wel dat als ze het dan toch doen, dat er ook over niet al te langen tijd een basis is  met aplicaties  die oftwel vertaald zijn naar qt
<ichat2> heej weet iemand trouwens, of  er een ubuntu packages is van virtualbox MET de VNC ext-pack?
<lord4163> HOi
<lord4163> Kan iemand mij helpen?
<lordievader> Hey lord4163, wat is je probleem?
<lord4163> Net mijn broertjes PC een HD 5450 geinstalleerd waar geen fan op zit, heb hem op de gang gezet nu krijg ik geen WIFI verbinding, ik wilde de temperaturen zien van de kaart...
<lord4163> Hij blijft staan op Interface configureren
<lordievader> lord4163: Hmm kan zo snel even niks bedenken... Het netwerk is in range neem ik aan? Word de wifi-kaart geblocked? (sudo rfkill list)
<lord4163> Ja heb ook het netwerk van de buren geprobeerd :P
<lordievader> lord4163: Ik ga eens even kijken of ik hier een wireless verbinding kan opzetten via de commandline. Misschien dat dat je meer verteld.
<lord4163> Nee ik doe niks via de commando line ik heb gewoon Kubuntu 12.04.1 hier draaien
<lord4163> En nee niks geblokt :(
<lordievader> lord4163: Dat was mijn doel ook niet, vaak geeft de cli meer info.
<lord4163> ik snap niet waarom hij nu moet tegen werken hij werkt altijd zo mooi :(
<lord4163> hij is nu wel wat verder weg, maar hij heeft over de helft nog signaal
<lord4163> rot ding
<lordievader> Hehe, hier faalt wpa_supplicant ook gigantisch...
<lord4163> Het is nou ook niet lekker om hier te troubleshooten in -2
<lordievader> Sorry, die wpa_supplicant faalt te erg en ik heb te weinig kennis om jou goed op weg te helpen.
<lord4163> :-(
<lordievader> lord4163: Lan kabel fixen is geen oplossing?
<lord4163> Nee heb geen extra kabel van 20m
<lord4163> Ik heb hem juist in de gang gezet om te kijken hoe heet hij word
<lord4163> maar zal proberen in mijn kamer...
<lordievader> lord4163: Waarom heb je eigenlijk een internet verbinding nodig? Is hij headless of iets dergelijks.
<lord4163> Nee, ik wil lm-sensors installeren om mijn videokaart temperatuur te bekijken.....
<lord4163> Er zit geen fan op zoals ik zei, dus wilde ik hem eerst in een koele ruimte draaien.
<lordievader> lord4163: Ah die is nog niet geinstalleerd. (Ben traag vandaag...)
<lordievader> lord4163: Maar als ie passief word verkocht dan zou hij toch niet al te heet moeten worden? Ik snap dat je het wilt controleren.
<lord4163> nee maar zal hem hier halen en op ethernet gooien
<lord4163> Nee die fan is kapot, en deze heb ik gekregen.
<lord4163> HD5450
<lordievader> lord4163: Ah, nu begint het plaatje compleet te raken.
<lordievader> :)
<Asking-Mobile> lord4163 mischien handig voor mogt ie heet worden je kan in verschillende winkels een laptophouder kopen voor op schoot of tafel en daar zit een fan op en die werkt via usb echt een super ding!
<lordievader> Heb zo een gevoel dat het een desktop is, Asking-Mobile
<Asking-Mobile> dan kan je in een pc winkel heel goedkoop een fan kopen en erin zette haha
<lord4163> Ja is een desktop
<lord4163> Nou ik weet niet of je die videokaart fans overal kunt krijgen, maar mijn leraar zou even kijken of hij nog wat heatsinks had liggen.
<lordievader> lord4163: Weet je toevallig of de kaart een beetje energie zuinig is?
<lord4163> 30 watt ofzo
<lord4163> gok ik
<lord4163> heb geen wattmeter
<lordievader> lord4163: Valt nog mee, zou denk ik nog wel kunnen als je er een flinke heatsink op zet.
<lord4163> Ja zullen zien wat er te krijgen is
<lord4163> maar nu gaat het internet er af vaarwel ;)
<Asking-Mobile> groetjes!
<lordievader> Later, lord4163
<Asking-Mobile> hahaha op de school van me broertje hebbe ze hele slechte netwerk dus hij heeft geregeld dat ik kan late zien dat de netwerk er zo uit ligt hahaha
<lord4163> 76.5 graden.
<lordievader> lord4163: Dat is redelijk warm, maar voor een videokaart zonder koeler is het een goede prestatie :)
<lord4163> :D
<lord4163> 80 graden...
<lord4163> ik ga hem uitzetten doei
<asking> ola people
#ubuntu-nl 2013-03-15
<hoeinstallikubun> hallo
<Vraaghetmaar> Ola
<Vraaghetmaar> Ik ben het asking ;p
<lordievader> Goede morgen
<OerHeks> Môge
<lordievader> Hey OerHeks, hoe is het ermee?
<OerHeks> Prima, lekker weer man
<lordievader> Eens een keer geen sneeuw :)
<Vraaghetmaar> Hee lordievader :)
<lordievader> Hallo Vraaghetmaar <- asking?
<Vraaghetmaar>  ja ik ben asking haha vond dat asking niet meer leuk :p
<jemark> hi Vraaghetmaar
<jemark> Vraaghetmaar: gebruik je nu een IRC client?
<Vraaghetmaar> ola
<Vraaghetmaar> hoe is het?
<Vraaghetmaar> ja
<jemark> Vraaghetmaar: ja, alles goed, bijna weekend. ik hoop op lekker weer. Zondag is het Paddy day
<Vraaghetmaar> mooi haha ik hoop het ook ik ga zaterdag richting de duinen
<Vraaghetmaar> jeej een pc met bleuscreen of death op me werk:s
<vancha> goedendag heren :)
<lordievader> Hey vancha, hoe gaat het ermee?
<vancha> goed ^^ zit weer op stage, ditmaal bij een internetbedrijf :)
<vancha> en ben vandaag jarig :D
<lordievader> Hey, gefeliciteerd vancha
<vancha> thx ;)
<Vraaghetmaar> lucidfox mischien is het handig om een andere irc client te gebruiken
<Brutus> Ik maak ergens een fout met NFS opzetten. wil een share op mijn ubuntu machine voor mijn raspberry. ik gebruik deze handleiding: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo . het probleem is dat als ik bij het stuk aan kom voor service nfs-kernel-server restart dat ik de melding krijg: not starting nfs kernel daemon: no exports
<Brutus> iemand een idee?
<Brutus> maak geen gebruik van de portmap lockdown
<Brutus> of is er een simpele gui hiervoor? :S
<operator_> ola people
<Brutus> hoi
<operator_> even een vraagje wie weet hoe je in de irc client een operator kan maken zodat ik een topic kan veranderen etc?
<Brutus> "de" irc client?
<operator_> jep
<Brutus> welke van de 3858585 verschillende clients?
<lordievader> Brutus: Heb je een exports file?
<Brutus> lordievader: mount --bind /home/users /export/users
<Brutus> ik moest dat doen in de handleiding
<Brutus> daarna een aanpassing doen van /etc/default/nfs-kernel-server waar ik need_svcgssd=no heb aangezet
<lordievader> Brutus: Ik doelde op: /etc/exports
<CasW> operator_: Je moet dan natuurlijk wel de juiste rechten daarvoor hebben; over het algemeen is het /mode +o (denk ik)
<Brutus> ik heb geen /etc/exports
<Brutus> oh sorry wel
<Brutus> (zocht op map niet op bestand)
<lordievader> Brutus: Staan daar je shares in?
<Brutus> dat stuk staat in de handleiding onder het stukje voor LDAP-based authentication
<Brutus> dus had dat overgeslagen
<Brutus> ok dat ziet er beter uit
<lordievader> Brutus: In die file staan je shares gedefineerd, waar, wie toegang etc.
<Brutus>  /export       192.168.1.0/24(rw,fsid=0,insecure,no_subtree_check,async)
<Brutus> /export/users 192.168.1.0/24(rw,nohide,insecure,no_subtree_check,async)
<operator_> tnxs
<Brutus> die twee gedaan, laatste aangepast naar de map naam die ik heb aangepast
<operator_> brb
<Brutus> komt verdertoch niemand op mijn interne netwerk hier
<Brutus> lordievader: dank je, het werkt :)
<lordievader> Brutus: Geen probleem ;)
<simpleirc3> ola andre
<test> hoi
<PeterB> hallo
<lordievader> Hey Guest20097
<Guest20097> weet iemand hoe je ubuntu in command line mode kan installeeren
<Guest20097> hi lordivader
<lordievader> Guest20097: Een Ubuntu-server image pakken en die installeren?
<ertai_NL> Guest20097: of alternative install-dvd pakken
<Guest20097> ik heb de alternative install geprobeerd
<Guest20097> maar die kwam met een textmode installer
<lordievader> ertai_NL: Heeft Ubuntu 12.10 die nog? Voor Kubuntu 12.10 is die er namelijk niet meer.
<Guest20097> de reden waarom ik op die manier wil installeren
<Guest20097> is ik heb msdos geleerd vanaf 3
<Guest20097> en wil linux leren vanaf de command line
<ertai_NL> lordievader: nee.. zie dat ubuntu 12.10 die ook niet meer heeft.. maar 12.04 nog wel
<Guest20097> weet iemand ook howto sites
<lordievader> Guest20097: Zolang je geen GUI installeert ben je toch klaar?
<Guest20097> dat probeerde ik
<Guest20097> maar de gui kwam automat.
<ertai_NL> ja.. die komt meestal.. maar ook bij de alternate install?
<lordievader> Guest20097: Ik heb de alternace cd al een tijd niet meer gebruikt, maar er was toch een package-select scherm?
<lordievader> alternate*
<Guest20097> ik heb alleen de alternate gebruikt
<Guest20097> ik zal de server eens proberen
<Guest20097> als laatse weet iemand howto sites voor command line installaties
<Guest20097> ik vond de op de ubuntu site niet duidelijk
<ertai_NL> nee.. ik heb nooit een commandline ubuntu geinstalleerd
<lordievader> Guest20097: Hoe bedoel je hier command-line installaties? Linux, pakketten? Wat?
<Guest20097> misschien heeft dat te maken met mijn windows mindset
<lordievader> Guest20097: Wellicht howtoforge maar ik weet niet of je dat bedoeld.
<Guest20097> lordivader linux installatie
<lordievader> Guest20097: Zoals ik al zei, Ubuntu-server image, is te straight-forward voor een guide lijkt mij...
<Guest20097> wat is howtoforge
<lordievader> Guest20097: Site met voornamelijk linux how-to's
<Guest20097> gevonden
<Guest20097> ik ga dat eens doornemen
<Guest20097> mijn doel
<Guest20097> is een how to online te zetten
<Guest20097> ik heb helemaal geen verstand van linux
<Guest20097> maar als het mij lukt
<ertai_NL> Vraaghetmaar: het maar?
<sietse> hallo allemaal
<Vraaghetmaar> Lordievader
<Vraaghetmaar> ubuntu id toch ooj voor tablets enzo
<FOAD> Je wat.
<Vraaghetmaar> Ubuntu kan je toch ook voor je mobiel en of tablet downloade?
<FOAD> Nope.
<NoirX> hoi
#ubuntu-nl 2013-03-16
<lordievader> Vraaghetmaar: Er is een versie van Ubuntu voor smart-phones en tablets, het gaat hier om een Alpha release geloof ik. Vooral bedoeld voor developers.
<OerHeks> er is een ppa voor Raring, om op een nexus 7 te prutsen >>> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nexus7/+archive/ubuntu-nexus7-installer
<OerHeks> en raring is nu in Beta 1, final beta komt op 27 maart
<OerHeks> ikzouhetnognietdoentothetstabielis
<lordievader> OerHeks: Raring is redelijk stabiel. Maar inderdaad niet bedoeld voor de gewone gebruiker.
<OerHeks> Verder als het een ARM 7 of hoger tablet is, #ubuntu-arm
<OerHeks> idd lordievader
<Vraaghetmaar_> Ola
<jemark> ola
<Vraaghetmaar_> Hoe is het?
<jemark> Vraaghetmaar_: lekker vroeg, goed met mij en met jou? -3 graden hier
<Vraaghetmaar_> Goed :p Lekker koud haha
<jemark> Vraaghetmaar_: was je usb stick issue nog opgelost?
<Vraaghetmaar_> jemark :Nee maar ik stuur hem naar sandisk en door de RMA service krijg ik een nieuwe.
<jemark> Vraaghetmaar_: precies, hij is kapot :)
<Vraaghetmaar_> jemark : haha ja jammer genoeg wel
<jemark> Vraaghetmaar_: ik zal naar off-topic gaan
<Vraaghetmaar_> jemark :Hoezo?
<jemark> Vraaghetmaar_: hier vragen mensen vragen over Ubuntu ;)
<Vraaghetmaar_> oke i'm comming
<Vraaghetmaar_> watis de channel nam?
<jemark> ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<lordievader> Goede morgen
<Vraaghetmaar_> Ola
<Dell> Hoi
<Dell> Ik hoop dat iemand mij kan helpen. Mijn windows is gecrasht en ik wil graag de c schijf benaderen met ubuntu. Ik heb hier ubuntu 8.10 live opgestart alleen krijg ik nu de melding dat de c schijf niet gemount kan worden. Kan iemand mij vertellen hoe ik deze kan unmounten?
<lordievader> Dell: Wat voor een error geeft mount? En waarom gebruik je een zeer oude versie van Ubuntu?
<Dell> De oude versie had ik nog liggen en daarmee wou ik graag de bestanden redden. Unable to mount the volume "OS". Een paar seconden later krijg ik de melding Unable to mount location DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. ......
<lordievader> Dell: Oke, heb je een internet verbinding vanaf de live-cd?
<Dell> Nee nog niet maar regelen we even tot zo.
<Dell> Oke we hebben nu verbinding!
<lordievader> Dell: Mooi, weet je hoe je een terminal opent?
<Dell> jep
<Dell> Staat open
<lordievader> Dell: Zou je de output van "sudo fdisk -l" kunnen pastebinnen (http://paste.ubuntu.com)
<Dell> Moment hoor ik chat vanaf een andere computer.
<Dell> lordievader hij staat er hoor
<lordievader> Dell: Kun je mij een link sturen? ;)
<Dell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5618921/
<Dell> Sorry ik pruts ook maar wat haha :D
<lordievader> Dell: Het is een kleine L niet een 1 :P "sudo fdisk -l"
<Dell> Ha ha oke fuck nieuwe poging :P
<lordievader> Dell: Let een beetje op je taal gebruik, dit is een familie vriendelijk kanaal.
<Dell> Dit moet hem zijn dan http://paste.ubuntu.com/5618938/
<lordievader> Dell: Dat ziet er beter uit, ik denk dat je /dev/sda3 wilt mounten: sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<lordzett> lo
<Dell> Oke even proberen tot zo
<lordievader> Hey lordzett, hoe is het ermee?
<lordzett> goed goed
<lordzett> druk he
<lordzett> wie niet
<lordzett> jij dan alles goed?
<lordievader> lordzett: Jup gaat lekker :)
<lordzett> :D
<Dell> lordievader maar even gepast http://paste.ubuntu.com/5618959/
<lordievader> Dell: Ah ja, oude Ubuntu versie weigeren NTFS drives te mounten als ze niet clean zijn geunmount (voor nieuwere versies lijkt het geen problee meer te zijn).
<lordievader> Dell: Heb je een mogelijkheid om hem alsnog clean te unmounten?
<Dell> Hoe bedoelt u de tweede vraag??
<lordievader> Dell: Safe Remove Hardware noemt Windows het.
<Dell> Ah ik snap wat u bedoeld maar hoe doe ik dat dan binnen Ubuntu
<lordievader> Dell: Dat is dus het punt, dat kan niet. Je hebt nu twee opties (als je niet alsnog hem clean kunt unmounten): Nieuwe versie van Ubuntu downloaden, of de mount forcen met alle riscos erbij inbegrepen.
<Dell> Bedankt voor uw hulp tot dusver ik download even de nieuwe versie en probeer het dan even opnieuw. Lukt het niet dan ziet u mij vanmiddag weder :P.
<lordievader> Dell: Graag gedaan ;)
<lord4163> Hoi :)
<Dell> Lordievader mocht je dit nog lezen, de C schijf is nu bereikbaar idd met de nieuwe linux versie. Nogmaals bedankt de bestanden worden nu gered :D. Groet.
<lordievader> Dell: Dat is goed om te horen :)
<jemark> top
<DhrElien> mijn Ubuntu 12.04 geeft een fout. als ik de softwarecentrum open, moeten er een aantal pakketten hersteld worden. als ik dit doe komt er een fout dat de pakketten niet kunnen hersteld worden.
<DhrElien> Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 202, in _process_transaction     self.fix_incomplete_install(trans)   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 867, in fix_incomplete_install     with self._frozen_status():   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/contextlib.py", line 17, in __enter__     return self.gen.next()   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-package
<DhrElien> en dan kom ik in een loop terecht en kan geen nieuwe programma's meer installeren of verwijderen. Iemand raad?
<Vraaghetmaar_>  DhrElien : dit graag even pastebinnen paste.ubuntu.com en hou de chat overzigtelijk en schoon
<lordievader> DhrElien: Wat gebeurd er als je met apt-get probeert te updaten?
<DhrElien> dan krijg ik een foutmelding
<Vraaghetmaar_> welke
<DhrElien> waarvan de oorzaak is dat er te  harde schijfwijnig plaats is op mijn
<lordievader> DhrElien: Zou je de foutmelding willen pastebinnen? (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<DhrElien> maar er is meer dan 800 MB beschikbaar op mijn / partitie
<lordievader> DhrElien: Ah ik dacht al dit probleem komt mij bekend voor... Hmm
<DhrElien> dpkg werd onderbroken en ik moet 'sudo dpkg --configure -a uitvoeren
<DhrElien> lordievader, ik heb er al een tijdje last van
<DhrElien> als ik configure-a uitvoer krijg ik: dpkg: error: failed to open '/var/lib/dpkg/status' for writing status database: Geen ruimte meer over op apparaat
<DhrElien> altijd blijft het er maar op neer komen dat er geen ruimte mee ris op mijn / partitie
<lordievader> DhrElien: Hier gooit iemand zijn linux headers weg: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2118426
<Vraaghetmaar_> doe is "top"
<Vraaghetmaar_> en kill de dpkg
<lordievader> Vraaghetmaar_: dpkg draait al niet meer...
<Vraaghetmaar_> ow dan las ik het verkeerd sorry!
<lordievader> Vraaghetmaar_: Het probleem is dat de package manager denk dat de schijf vol is, maar dat dat in werkelijkheid niet zo is.
<Vraaghetmaar_> aah xo
<Vraaghetmaar_> zo
<DhrElien> goede beschrijving van het probleem :)  nu een oplossing?
<DhrElien> ik ben mijn headers nu ook aan het verwijderen
<DhrElien> duurt even ...
<Vraaghetmaar_> door scrollen naar beneden?
<lordievader> DhrElien: Ik weet eigenlijk niet of het geheel risico vrij is...
<DhrElien> nee automatisch via den terminal: dpkg -r linux-headers*dpkg -r linux-headers*
<Vraaghetmaar_> DhrElien welke kernel draai je? "uname -a"
<DhrElien> lordievader, dat weet ik ook niet
<DhrElien> maar als het niet lukt doe ik vandaag een verse installatie van ubuntu
<DhrElien> ik heb wel nog een probleem om een usb opstartschijf te maken, door deze fout hetkent hij ook geen USB apparaten meer :(
<DhrElien> dat is een streep door mijn rekening aangezien ik geen andere PC hier staan heb :(
<lordievader> DhrElien: Hmm, wellicht is er dieper iets aan de hand, iets met de IO...
<DhrElien> kernel : Linux MrElien 3.2.0-35-generic #55-Ubuntu SMP Wed Dec 5 17:45:18 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<Vraaghetmaar_> DhrElien open de usb via de bootmanager van de BIOS
<DhrElien> headers zijn verwijders, nu doe ik een update
<DhrElien> howla, vooruitgang. mijn foutmelding in de bovenste balk (naast de klok) is weg
<DhrElien> ik kan software installeren en herkent mijn USB stick
<lordievader> DhrElien: Whoo :D
<Vraaghetmaar_> Top je headers waaren een beetje van slag
<DhrElien> ik zou zeggen dat het probleem opgelost is
<DhrElien> wat was dan eigenlijk de fout??
<lordievader> DhrElien: En hopelijk komt het ook niet meer terug...
<DhrElien> is er kans toe?
<lordievader> DhrElien: Euhhh.... Goeie vraag?
<DhrElien> tis van ik weet weet wat fout maar wel opgelost :)
<Vraaghetmaar_> gewoon vertrouwen hebben dat het niet meer gebeurt!
<Vraaghetmaar_> dan komt alles goed hahaha
<DhrElien> toch, de headers verwijderen was voor mij de oplossing, als je dezelfde symptomen herkent, kan je dit mss antwoorden als oplossing
<lordievader> DhrElien: Jup zal ik doen ;)
<DhrElien> nu zit ik wel nog met Ubuntu 12.04LTS op een oude laptop DELL inspiron 6400 van ~2007
<DhrElien> het draait ... maar niet altijd super vlot (geen klachten hoor). Ik heb gehoord dat 12.10 nog iets zwaarder is en niet echt aan te raden voor oudere laptops met maar 1 BG RAM geheugen. delen jullie deze mening ook?
<lordievader> DhrElien: Ik gebruik geen Ubuntu, dus daar kan ik geen antwoord op geven. Maar het is wel een goed idee om eens naar Lubuntu/Xubuntu te kijken.
<DhrElien> heb ik in het verleden gedaan, maar ben geen die hard linux kenner en heb soms nood aan een GUI. vandaar dat ik ubuntu opteer...
<jemark> lordievader: welke distro gebruik je?
<lordievader> jemark: Kubuntu :)
<jemark> lordievader: :)
<lord4163> Kan iemand mij helpen met iptables?
<lord4163> iemand? :P
<trijntje> iptables zijn magisch, daar blijf ik ver van ;)
<lord4163> :(
<lordievader> Wat tijntje zegt, ufw doet de iptables magie wel voor je.
<lord4163> lordievader: Nee ufw kan je niks mee ....
<jemark> lord4163: wat wil je filteren?
<lord4163> PPTPD
<lord4163> Alleen de MAC van mijn mobiel mag er in de rest moet hij deny'en
<jemark> lord4163: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man5/pptpd.conf.5.html
<jemark> lord4163: macadress filering io layer 2 niveau kun je arptables gebruiken
<trijntje> lord4163: sowieso kunnen mensen toch hun MAC adres spoofen?
<lord4163> trijntje: Ja dat wel, maar toch een laagje extra beveiliging he ;)
<trijntje> ja, alle beetje helpen natuurlijk
<lord4163> En ze moeten dan wel mijn MAC adres weten om het te spoofen
<Vraaghetmaar_> haha
<trijntje> lord4163: ja, das waar. Maar die zien ze wel door de lucht vliegen natuurlijk als je telefoon er is
<lord4163> ja tja
<trijntje> tenzij je de laatste tijd veel chinese hackers hebt uitgescholden zal het zo'n vaart niet lopen ;)
<Brutus|> Hoi, mijn installatie blijft hangen op "installatielogboeken kopieren"
<Brutus|> iemand een idee wat ik moet doen? staat er al een kwartier op
<Vraaghetmaar_> welke ubuntu versie?
<Brutus|> vanavond gedownload
<Brutus|> 64 bit
<Brutus|> probeer die via usb te installeren
<Vraaghetmaar_> 12.10?
<Brutus|> ja
<Brutus|> hij doet helemaal niks meer :S
<Vraaghetmaar_> hmmm
<Brutus|> wel een UEFI computer btw
<Brutus|> maar tot nu toe geen foutmeldingen gehad
<lordievader> Brutus|: UEFI met secure boot?
<Vraaghetmaar_> weet je mischien hoe snel de datasnelheid s van de usb?
<Brutus|> Vraaghetmaar_: geen idee, maar heb hiermee ook ubuntu (32) op een oudere computer gezet van de week
<Brutus|> zelfde stick
<Brutus|> alleen nu de 64 er op gezet vanwege uefi
<lordievader> 64bit heeft geloof ik niks met UEFI te maken, Brutus|
<Brutus|> oh dat stond op de ubuntu site
<lordievader> Brutus|: Staat secure-boot aan?
<Brutus|> lordievader: geen idee?
<Brutus|> kon het nergens in het bios vinden
<Brutus|> *in het uefi
<lordievader> Brutus|: Als de optie er niet is zal het ook wel niet, is het een pre-Win8 pc?
<Brutus|> pre-Win7 pc
<Brutus|> harddisk met 7 is door ubuntu install gewiped
<Brutus|> full disc gedaan]
<lordievader> Oke mooi, geen secure-boot :)
<Vraaghetmaar_> Brutus| : al een keer de instalatie herstart
<Brutus|> nee dat niet
<lordievader> Brutus|: Een work-around die nog wel wil werken: Ubuntu 12.04 alternate downloaden, die installeren en dan upgraden naar 12.10 (of natuurlijk lekker laten staan op 12.04.2).
<Brutus|> 12.04 gaat beter?
<Vraaghetmaar_> 12.04 is ook goed! maar hrrstart is de instalati
<lordievader> Brutus|: 12.04 heeft nog de alternate-cd.
<lordievader> Is vaak erg handig als de normale-cd faalt, of als je de installatie meer naar jou hand wilt zetten.
<Brutus|> hmmm... computer herstart en ubuntu start op
<Brutus|> is een herinstallatie alsnog aan te raden?
<lordievader> Brutus|: Is de installatie afgerond? Kijk even of je tot de desktop kunt komen zonder dat alles segfaults ;)
<Brutus|> zit nu gewoon in ubuntu, alles lijkt geladen te zijn
<Brutus|> heb de installatie hard afgebroken en start gewoon ubuntu door
<lordievader> Brutus|: Wacht even, zit je nog in de live-session?
<Brutus|> nee
<Brutus|> hij hing op die installatielogboeken, herstarte de computer en was te laat voor uefi, starte direct ubuntu op
<Brutus|> zit er nu in, gaf meldingen over 295 updates etc
<lordievader> Brutus|: Dat is normaal als je tijdens de installatie niet update. Zoals ik het nu zie is er geen probleem, toch?
<Brutus|> nee inderdaad :)
<lordievader> Brutus|: Oke mooi :)
<Brutus|> dank jullie wel :)
<lordievader> Brutus|: Geen probleem ;)
<Vraaghetmaar_> Brutus : lukt het een beetje?
<lordievader> Vraaghetmaar_: Jup probleem is opgelost.
<Brutus|> ja dank je :)
<Brutus|> lordievader: heb nu een foutmelding bij het installeren van de updates: umount: var/lib/os-prober/mount: niet aangekoppeld. rmdir: kan ' /var/lib/os-prober/mount' niet verwijderen: apparaat of hulpbron is bezig. grub-probe: fout: kan geen grub-schijf vinden voor /dev/sdd1. controleer uw ' device.map' ..
<Brutus|> denk dat een herinstallatie misschien wel handig is
<lordievader> Brutus|: Tja, het lijkt er toch op dat er iets is fout gegaan... :(
<Brutus|> here we go again :P
<Brutus|> zie bij het opstartan vanaf usb heel snel secure boot not installed voorbijkomen
<Brutus|> net drie keer opnieuw opgestart om dat te kunnen lezen
<Brutus|> gaat direct door naar het grub menu waarbij ik kan proberen en installeren enzo
<Vraaghetmaar_> installeert hij nu?
<Brutus|> ja is weer bezig
<Vraaghetmaar_> mocht hij toch weer vast lopen try 12.04 LTS
<Brutus|> hangt op het volgende: ubuntu finish-install: disabling cd in sources.list
<Vraaghetmaar_> dat betekbt dat de install eruit moet volgens mij...
<Brutus|> ohh
<Vraaghetmaar_> er staat finish install
<Brutus|> usb er uit en nu alleen het gekleurd scherm met laad teken
<Vraaghetmaar_> en nu?.....
<Brutus|> zit weer in ubuntu
<Brutus|> updates aan het doen, kijken of het werkt
<Vraaghetmaar_> top
<Vraaghetmaar_> je hebt 12.10 hea?
<Brutus|> jep :)
<Vraaghetmaar_> okeoke
<Vraaghetmaar_> werkt ie perfect?
<Brutus|> updates zijn hard bezig met installeren
<Brutus|> zo ff google chrome en steam installen
<Brutus|> daarna kijken of ik battlefield play4free aan de praat kan krijgen :)
<Vraaghetmaar_> ik xou lekker op firefox blijven joh
<Brutus|> nee
<Vraaghetmaar_> hb je nog drivers die het niet doen?
<Brutus|> geen idee?
<Brutus|> hoe kom ik er achter?
<Vraaghetmaar_> doet je wireless het?
<Brutus|> heb ik niet :P
<Vraaghetmaar_> ow oke
<Brutus|> heb gigabit lan
<Vraaghetmaar_> dan denk ik dat alles het wel doet
<Brutus|> cat6 door mijn huis heen
<Brutus|> ja geluid doet het, weet niet welke ati drivers het beste zijn
<Brutus|> tot nu toe enige dat niet werkt is ctrl alt f2
<Vraaghetmaar_> ik debk at ale drivers het wel doen!
<Vraaghetmaar_> en wat wil je met de cntrl alt f2 aanzette?
<Brutus|> full screen shell
<Vraaghetmaar_> en dat kan ook aan de toetsenboord ibdeling ligge
<Brutus|> zou me niets verbazen als het aan mijn tobo ligt
<Brutus|> en weer dezelfde foutmelding
<Brutus|> grub-probe: error: cannot find a grub drive for /dev/sdd1. check your device.map.
<Vraaghetmaar_> welke?
<Brutus|> done
<Vraaghetmaar_> ow oje
<Vraaghetmaar_> oke
<Vraaghetmaar_> ik zou overgaan op 12.04 LTS
<Vraaghetmaar_> ik denk at je dan het probleem niet hebt
<Brutus|> tha misschien een idee
<Brutus|> en daarna upgraden?
<Vraaghetmaar_> ik zou op de 12.04 blijven op de kernel 3.2 als de 3.5 een problee geeft
<Vraaghetmaar_> maar dat over de kerbel komt da wel als het nodig is
<Brutus|> ja met updates
<Brutus|> batterij is bijna leeg
<Brutus|> ga het morgen op die machine wel proberen met 12.04
<Brutus|> dank je wel voor je hulp :)
<lordievader> Vraaghetmaar_: Als je om info vraagt en iemand weet niet hoe hij die info kan achterhalen, leg hem dan uit hoe hij die info kan achterhalen ;)
<Brutus|> lordievader: ben je er nog?
<lordievader> Brutus|: Ik ben er
<Brutus|> ik heb het probleem opgelost
<Brutus|> blijkt dat grub een pr
<lordievader> Brutus|: Ah, hoe?
<Brutus|> er moeite mee heeft dat er nog ntfs schijven waren
<Brutus|> heb de installatie nog een keer gestart, alle schijven leeggemaakt en handmatig alles aangemaakt op de eerste schijf
<Brutus|> alles werkte in 1 keer :)
<lordievader> Brutus|: Dat is vreemd. Grub zou goed overweg moeten kunnen met dual-boots. Het zou kunnen dat de os-probe daarop stuk ging?
<lordievader> Brutus|: Goed dat je het hebt opgelost :)
<Brutus|> is geen dual boot maar over windows heen. denk dat er toch iets opgeslagen stond op een andere schijf ofzo
<Brutus|> geen idee wat een os-probe is maar alles draait :)
<Brutus|> menu's zijn wel traag. misschien kijken of ik gnome kan installeren
<lordievader> Brutus|: Dat is een process die grub draait om te kijken of er andere os'en aanwezig zijn op het systeem.
<Brutus|> ah ok ja dat zou kunnen
<lordievader> Brutus|: Wat voor een hardware draai je?
<Brutus|> geen idee :S
<Brutus|> een amd a4 3400 apu met radeon hd graphics x 2
<Brutus|> 3.4gb geheugen
<Brutus|> (volgens ubuntu)
<lordievader> Brutus|: Hmm, is nog best redelijk. Je kan ook eens kijken naar Lubuntu of Xubuntu (Kan je installeren door: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop, bijv)
<jemark> Brutus|: ik heb gnome
<jemark> Brutus|: heb maar 1 GB RAM
<jemark> top
<Brutus|> heb het liefste gewoon gnome
<Brutus|> geen x of l, gewoon normaal gnome
<Brutus|> (en al helemaal geen kde)
<jemark> Brutus|: heb gnome3, als je iets wil wat op gnome2 lijkt kun je mint met mate nemen...
<lordievader> Brutus|: Ubuntu-Gnome is paar dagen geleden een officiele Ubuntu distro geworden.
<lordievader> Weet eigenlijk niet of die Gnome3 draait, zal wel...
<Brutus|> is er geen normale update package van?
<lordievader> Brutus|: Van gnome3? Jawel, voor details verwijs ik je door naar jemark ;)
<Brutus|> ach ja
<Brutus|> ik g amaar eens naar de kroeg :)
<Brutus|> dank jullie :)
<Brutus|> later
<jemark> lordievader: :) goeie nacht
<lordievader> Slaap lekker, jemark
<Vraaghetmaar_> ola
#ubuntu-nl 2013-03-17
<lordievader> Goede morgen
<Luckiboy> ha lordievader
<lg188> Goede morgen/middag. Mijn server zijn Resolving werkt niet correct. Als ik ping naar google.com krijg ik een "ping: unknown host google.com" error.
<lordievader> Hey Luckiboy, lg188. Hoe is het met jullie?
<lordievader> lg188: Wat heeft nslookup erover te zeggen?
<lg188> Redelijk goed.
<lg188> Een connection timout
<lordievader> lg188: Je dns settings zijn fout.
<lg188> dat dacht ik wel, in /etc/network/interfaces heb ik dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4 gezet.
<lg188> maar als ik het weghaal doet die ook niks
<lordievader> lg188: Je hebt een package nodig voor dns-nameservers, ik probeer te achterhalen welk package dat was...
<lg188> oh fijn, want ik kan geen packages instaleren door dit
<lordievader> Ah het zal resolvconf wel zijn, heb je die geinstalleerd, lg188?
<lordievader> lg188: Ah juist... natuurlijk...
<lordievader> Maar je kan wel kijken of die geinstalleerd is.
<lg188> jup hij is geinstaleerd
<lordievader> lg188: Wat staat er in  /etc/resolv.conf? Word die correct gegenereerd?
<lg188> lordievader: die is leeg, buiten de "Niet aanpassen" waarschuwing
<lordievader> lg188: Een temp-fix is die file aanpassen. Word tijdens de boot namelijk opnieuw gecreeerd.
<lg188> lordievader: okay en kan ik die niet proberen te laten regeneren zonder reboot?
<lg188> regenegeren*
<lordievader> Hmm lijkt erop dat die file gegenereerd word vanaf /etc/resolv/resolv.d/
<lg188> en die map resolve heb ik niet
<lg188> resolv*
<lordievader> lg188: Ah sorry het is: /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d
<lg188> er is een bestand original waar men router als dns staat en search op home
<lordievader> lg188: Ik denk dat je de base file moet hebben, maar ik weet het niet zeker. Heb de dns zelf nooit via deze weg geconfigged.
<lg188> wat als ik de basfile men dns settings set a la het bestand original?
<lordievader> lg188: Is te proberen ;)
<lg188> lordievader: weet je als het 1 IP per nameserver is?
<lordievader> lg188: Wat bedoel je?
<lg188> ja hebt nameserver en dan een ip, mag ik daar een 2de ip achter zetten of moet ik een nieuwe nameserver regel maken?
<lg188> ik zal het safe spelen en 2 regels maken
<lordievader> lg188: Ik heb twee regels in mijn resolv.conf, voor 2 dns-servers.
<lg188> kan je die pasten?
<lordievader> lg188: Note het is wel de /etc/resolv.conf omdat de /etc/network/interfaces methode voor mij werkt: http://paste.kde.org/698486/
<lg188> ok dat ziet er normaal uit, dan maar networking restarten
<lg188> mhm niks, btw is die resolv.conf een symlink naar ergens?
<lordievader> lg188: Lijkt het wel op: /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<lg188> tx
<lg188> bingo
<lg188> nu werkt ie
<lg188> Bedankt
<lordievader> lg188: Is het ook reboot-proof?
<lg188> eh resolvconf gebruiken telt als reboot proof toch?
<lordievader> Wat ik bedoel, hij werkt nu, maar werkt hij ook na een reboot? (Ofwel reboot-proof ;))
<lg188> Ik veronderstel dat resolv.conf telkense wordt gegenereert met resolvconf, waar het mee lukt.
<lg188> ik zal even rebooten
<lordievader> lg188: Veronderstel, veronderstel...
<lg188> jup reboot proof
<lordievader> Nice ;)
<lg188> en webmin installer werkt nu ook tegoei
<lg188> okay wat doet ack als je er een filename achterhangt?
<lg188> want bij mij geeft een hele foute stream naar mijn stdout
<lordievader> lg188: Wellicht is het handig om aan te geven waar je het over hebt, ack=acknowledgement?
<lg188> ah wacht even de man bekijken, en het ging nrml over een grep replacememt
<lg188> nope is een kanji converter
<lg188> dat verklaart
<lg188> het moet de ack-grep package zijn
<lg188> het enigste probleem wat ik nu heb is een usb hdd die ik nergens kan vinden
<lg188> heb hem al een paar keer herstart en her ingestoken
<lg188> maar er komt niks in /dev/ of /media/ te staan wat op de inhoud lijkt
<lg188> oh en blijkbaar werkt men hostname setting ineens wel. Handig
<lordievader> lg188: Ziet udev hem als je hem insteekt?
<lordievader> lg188: sudo udevadm monitor --environment --udev
<dberkouwer> hallo, kan iemand mij helpen met flexget? ik heb problemen met het downloaden van de torrentbestanden van de rss feed. hij ziet ze wel maar stopt ze niet in de aangewezen mpa
<dberkouwer> *map
<lordievader> dberkouwer: Draait flexget onder een ander user?
<lg188> lordievader: ah zal even proberen
<dberkouwer> goede vraag, ik denk het niet
<dberkouwer> waar check ik dat?, heb al wel een user rss aangemaakt
<lordievader> dberkouwer: ps aux|grep flexget
<dberkouwer> root      3217  0.4  3.7 138648 37900 ?        Sl   13:24   0:11 /usr/bin/python /usr/local/bin/flexget-webui -d root      3362  0.0  0.0   4392   816 pts/0    S+   14:12   0:00 grep --color=auto flexget
<dberkouwer> krijg ik terug
<lg188> lordievader: Mhm geen enkele response
<lordievader> Die draait vrolijk onder root. Niet echt verstandig...
<dberkouwer> oke,
<dberkouwer> dan moet dat even aangepast worden,
<lg188> lordievader: zal eens op een andere pc testen
<lordievader> lg188: Hmm, herkent een ander pc de drive wel?
<dberkouwer> je bedoelt de server?
<dberkouwer> want dat werkt prima
<dberkouwer> ftp/samba ect geen problemen mee
<lordievader> dberkouwer: Wat ik net zei was voor lg188 bedoeld, zijn nick staat ervoor ;)
<dberkouwer> ow srry:P verkeert gelezen
<lordievader> dberkouwer: Maargoed als flexget onder root draait is het in iedergeval geen rechten issue. Zal wel een config issue zijn, heb je een userconfig en een sysconfig van dat programma?
<dberkouwer> in de handleiding werd verteld een config.yml aan te maken
<dberkouwer> En dan flexget te koppelen aan deze config file
<dberkouwer> dit is alleen niet gelukt, wat wel werkt is de webui
<lg188> lordievader: op men windows pc werkt hij wel
<lordievader> dberkouwer: Dat is dan denk ik het probleem, in de config file staat waar de downloads heen moeten?
<lg188> Ik ga eerst een resem bestanden derop gooien voor ik verder ga. Dit kan gerust de rest van de dag duren denk ik
<lordievader> lg188: Hmm dat is vervelend, al een andere usb-poort geprobeerd, wellicht is je usb-poort kaduuk.
<dberkouwer> lordievader: je moet voor elke feed een configuratie aan maken, en daar staat de locatie in.
<lg188> lordievader: zou dat kunnen gebeuren door een slechte aarding aan men server? Want heb soms het gevoel dat die niet helemaal ok is
<lordievader> lg188: Denk het niet, mijn server is niet geaard (huisbaas...) en werkt prima.
<lg188> lordievader: nja ik voel soms spanning als ik hem aanraak.
<lordievader> lg188: Hmm, dat is niet goed... Lekstroom ergens? Of gewoon statische meuk?
<lg188> lordievader: nja het lijkt meer op statisch maar het feit dat het er zo goed als altijd is stoort me
<lordievader> lg188: Wees extra voorzichtig als je met de hardware van je server gaat spelen, die vinden statische electriciteit niet zo leuk..
<lg188> ik zal er voor opletten
<lg188> maar normaal raak ik hem niet aan
<lordievader> dberkouwer: Ik blijf erbij dat het een config issue is. Helaas ken ik het programma niet, ik dan er niet veel meer over zeggen.
<dberkouwer> ik ga ernaar zoeken, bedankt als het niet lukt dan kom ik nog eens vragen
<lg188> Waarom kan win7 geen fat32 schrinken?
<lg188> dit is vreselijk
<lordievader> lg188: Zo ken ik er nog wel een paar...
<lg188> lordievader: tja ik moet nu het belangrijkte kopieren naar een kleinere schijf
<lg188> formateren en alles er weer op zette
<trijntje> lg188: clonezilla kan dat misschien wel
<trijntje> eerst een backup maken van de partitie, en dan restore naar een kleiner target
<lg188> trijntje: eh dat klinkt wel iets
<lg188> bestaat clonezilla voor cygwin?
<lg188> er is clonezilla alleen in live cd versie te vinden? meh daar heb ik de tijd niet voor
<trijntje> lg188: sorry, was even afk. Clonezilla is idd alleen als live systeem te vinden voor zover ik weet
<lg188> trijntje: jammer :/
<sarawara> weet iemand hoe je met pitivi een stuk van een film kan saven? ik heb een stuk film kunnen laden in het programma, dan er een stuk afgehaald. maar als ik het save krijg ik een xptv-formaat en dat kan ik dan later niet lezen (is blijkbaar een soort xml?) Moet ik dat bestand renderen (want dat lukt precies niet)
<KooeeeeennN> wat wil je precies doen met dat stuk film? als je enkel een stuk er af wilt knippen kun je beter iets als mkvtoolnix gebruiken
<KooeeeeennN> kan je dat xptv-bestand dan niet meer openen met pitivi?
<sarawara> misschien kan ik het wel openen met pitivi maar het is om door te sturen naar andere mensen, die allicht geen pitivi hebben, ik zal dat programma dat je voorstelt eens proberen dan
<KooeeeeennN> nou ja als je resultaat een 'eindproduct' is, dan zul je het sowieso moeten renderen voor die personen
<KooeeeeennN> mkvtoolnix is overigens geen videobewerkingsoftware, maar enkel een remuxer (je kunt dus enkel basisdingen als knippen en audiosporen veranderen), maar het voordeel hierbij is dat je niet opnieuw hoeft te renderen
<sarawara> het renderen op pitivi vraagt mij om het bestand te selecteren, maar ik begrijp niet hoe dat kan, als het nog niet gerenderd is dan is het toch nog geen bestand
<sarawara> ik moet alleen maar knippen
<Vraaghetmaar_> Try sony vegas simple te gebruiken!
<KooeeeeennN> als je alleen maar hoeft te knippen, kun je het beste mkvtoolnix gebruiken
<KooeeeeennN> installeer dat maar eens via het softwarecentrum
<sarawara> dat heb ik gedaan maar die vind de originele file niet
<KooeeeeennN> als je mkvtoolinx geinstalleerd hebt kun je die opstarten door te mkvmerge op te starten
<KooeeeeennN> (kun je vinden door linksboven op het ubuntu-logo te drukken en mkvmerge in te typen)
<KooeeeeennN> vervolgens druk je in het programma op de knop 'add' (of toevoegen als je een NL-versie hebt) en blader ej naar je file
<sarawara> dat heb ik gedaan maar de file wordt niet gezien
<sarawara> is .m4v
<KooeeeeennN> hmm vreemd
<KooeeeeennN> geeft hij een foutmelding?
<sarawara> nee hij toont het gewoon niet als ik de map open (als ik add doe)
<sarawara> indiezelfde map zit ook een mp4 dat ziet ie wel
<KooeeeeennN> staat het filter op 'all files'?
<KooeeeeennN> overigens m4v-bestanden opent die hier bij mij wel
<sarawara> all files ja
<KooeeeeennN> dan moet hij hem sowieso zien (all files is namelijk alles:P )
<KooeeeeennN> zit je wel in de goede map?
<sarawara> haha :)
<sarawara> dat zou geweldig zijn !
<KooeeeeennN> en als je het 'andersom' probeert?
<sarawara> het is wel een oude ubuntu versie
<KooeeeeennN> dus via je bestandsbeheerder naar je videobestand gaat
<KooeeeeennN> en dan openen met doen
<sarawara> je bedoelt de file openen
<KooeeeeennN> en dan 'mkv merge op zoeken'
<KooeeeeennN> nou ja opnen met 'mkvmerge '
<sarawara> ok ik kan proberren
<sarawara> ik weet niet hoe ik dat moet doen , het toont mkvmerge niet in de lijst (ik heb thuis een andere file manager ook)
<KooeeeeennN> je kunt het bestand ook opzoeken
<KooeeeeennN> of misschien rechtstreeks als commando opgeven
<KooeeeeennN> vul dan dit in:
<KooeeeeennN> /usr/bin/mmg
<KooeeeeennN> (of blader ernaar: klik op bestandssysteem, dan op usr, dan op bin en dan op mmg)
<sarawara> bestandsbeheer wil ook niet, zegt 'de locatie is geen map' ik heb dan geprobeerd met de file in een map te steken maar dat lukt ook niet
<sarawara> vlc en movieplayer kunnen de file openen en afspelen
<KooeeeeennN> hmm
<KooeeeeennN> welke versie van ubuntu heb je?
<KooeeeeennN> 12.04 of nog ouder?
<sarawara> ouder, misschien moet ik mijn computer thuis gaan halen en zien of dat iets uitmaakt
<KooeeeeennN> hoe ziet het er bij jou uit:
<KooeeeeennN> zo (12.04):
<KooeeeeennN> http://regmedia.co.uk/2012/02/29/ubuntu_12_04_hide_launcher.jpg
<KooeeeeennN> of zo (10.04):
<KooeeeeennN> http://regmedia.co.uk/2012/02/29/ubuntu_12_04_hide_launcher.jpg
<sarawara> het is een 10.04
<KooeeeeennN> ok tijd voor terminal dan:P
<KooeeeeennN> ga naar toepassingen -> hulpmiddelen -> terminalvenster
<KooeeeeennN> in het zwarte scherm wat je dan krijgt typ je 'which mmg' (zonder quotes) en druk je op <enter> wat krijg je dan terug?
<sarawara> ben ik er nog?
<KooeeeeennN> ja
<sarawara> en zie je ondertussen mijn gekopieerde zin drie keer?
<KooeeeeennN> nee
<KooeeeeennN> zet anders evt. even op pastebin.com
<sarawara> het is gewoon jouw zin met usr bin mmg (maar ik krijg die strepen hier niet gekopieerd)
<KooeeeeennN> ow dan is dat iig geinstalleerd
<KooeeeeennN> kun je het m4v-bestand even kopieren naar je persoonlijke map via de bestandsbeheerder?
<KooeeeeennN> dus ga naar locaties  -> persoonlijke map en zet het betsand in die map waar ej dan in komt
<sarawara> je bedoelt dat ik een nieuwe map maakt en dat het bestand nog eens kopieer?
<KooeeeeennN> nee gewoon even in die map zetten
<KooeeeeennN> want dan kun jer gemakkelijk bij vanuit de terminal
<KooeeeeennN> noem het bestand maar even 1.m4v
<sarawara> wacht, pitivi is blijkbaar toch aan het renderen geraakt
<KooeeeeennN> ow dat is mooi:)
<sarawara> ik ga even kijken of dat dan iets doet maar ik vind het wel vreemd dat jouw programma mijn file niet ziet
<KooeeeeennN> ja dat vind ik ook vreemd
<KooeeeeennN> m4v-bestanden bij mij doen het namelijk wel
<sarawara> ik heb ondertussen wel koekjes en chocola gekregen van de buren :)
<KooeeeeennN> smakelijk:)
<OerHeks> stuur ze een deurtje verder, hierheen :P
<Timo> En als ze dan toch aan het lopen zijn... ;)
<sarawara> wat moest ik nu doen met die persoonlijke map?
<sarawara> :D
<KooeeeeennN> lukt het renderen toch niet?
<sarawara> 't zijn ierse koekjes
<KooeeeeennN> ja jammer dat je geen chocola over irc kunt sturen :P
<sarawara> denk het wel maar het duurt wel effe
<Timo> http://www.kennislink.nl/upload/134865_962_1122969823595-Chocola_2_klein.jpg\
<sarawara> de chocola is met koffie smaak, heerlijk!
<Timo> Wie zegt dat, KooeeeeennN? ;)
<OerHeks> Buurman aansturen via IRC kan wel
<KooeeeeennN> haha:P
<sarawara> aansturen?
<KooeeeeennN> ow wacht moet ff weg
<Timo> Ik denk aansporen :P
<sarawara> bdankt in elk geval
<KooeeeeennN> biw, is het gelukt inmiddels?
<sarawara> nee koen, maar ik moet nu mijn trein nemen, ik probeer later nog eens
<KooeeeeennN> ok is goed suc6 ermee iig
<sarawara> het renderen is wel gelukt maar het saved het nog steeds als xptv
<sarawara> dada !
<EricE_> Ik heb een vraag over Kubuntu na de installatie. Iemand online die me kan helpen?
<OerHeks> Stel je vraag, wie weet weet iemand het antwoord :-)
<EricE_> Ik denk dat ik het misschien al gevonden heb. Ik heb na installatie gewoon verbinding met internet, allemaal prima. Maar als ik een nieuw bureaublad thema wil downloaden krijg ik een "network error (1)".
<OerHeks> update werkt wel ?
<EricE_> Hmm, nog geen update meldingen gezien. Hoe kan ik dat snel checken. Ben nog een redelijke newbie op Kubunti
<EricE_> eeuh, Kubuntu that is..
<OerHeks> KDE start > applicaties > systeem
<OerHeks> handig om aan favorieten toe te voegen
<EricE_> Hm, zie geen applicaties... Wel programma's. Bedoel  je dat/
<OerHeks> oeps, klopt, ik werk met Kubuntu engels
<OerHeks> trouwens, als je kde-menu opent en update tiept, komt deze boven
<EricE_> Check! Gevonden...
<OerHeks> Ik weet niet waar je een theme download, check eerst muon softwarecentre voor themes.
<EricE_> Ben overigens in korte tijd een grote fan van Kubuntu geworden. Wat een genot ten opzichte van Windows zeg!
<OerHeks> Ik ben ook zeer tevreden
<EricE_> Themes download je via Systeeminstellingen > Uiterlijk van de werkruimte
<OerHeks> ah oke, dat download menu
<OerHeks> inderdaad, dan krijg ik ook die error
<OerHeks> even zien of daar iets over bekend is, bugreport ofzo
<OerHeks> Ik vind niks :-(
<EricE_> Ik vond dit: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1732046
<EricE_> Check het antwoord van  ankspo71
<EricE_> Lukt mij nu ook niet om  http://opendesktop.org/  te bezoeken terwijl alle andere ites wel gaan.
<OerHeks> die site lukt mij wel, laatste post verteld dat het automatisch opgelost is, hier niet.
<EricE_> #Oerheks Sorry, was even de kinderen naar bed brengen. Werkt inmiddels bij mij nu ineens wel. Kennelijk toch drukte op de site
<OerHeks> oke hier nog steeds niet, 4x geprobeert nu
<EricE_> Hm, ga even rebooten na update...
<trijntje> gebruik jij kubuntu oerheks?
<OerHeks> biw
<OerHeks> ja trijntje
<lordievader> Welcome back, OerHeks
<Vraaghetmaar_> Ola
<OerHeks> Oer@AthlonII:~$ kde4-config --version
<OerHeks> Qt: 4.8.3
<OerHeks> KDE Development Platform: 4.9.5
<OerHeks> kde4-config: 1.0
<Vraaghetmaar_> hee lordievader !
<lordievader> Hallo Vraaghetmaar_
<Vraaghetmaar_> hoe is het ?
<lordievader> Gaat lekker, hoe is het met jou, Vraaghetmaar_?
<Vraaghetmaar_> Goed !
<Vraaghetmaar_> Lordievader kijk is op 83.84.222.200/shop wat vind jij ervan? me vriendin is hiermee bezig haha
<lordievader> Een random-ip adres, Vraaghetmaar_. Is dit verstandig?
<Vraaghetmaar_> ja joh:p
<lordievader> Btw #ubuntu-nl-offtopic is voor offtopic.
<Vraaghetmaar_> de ip komt er toch te staan als je de chat joined dus ja:p
<Vraaghetmaar_> maar jij zit daar niet in hahaha
<OerHeks> Is dit gevaarlijk ?
<OerHeks> "gksudo gedit /etc/default/apport then simply change “enabled=1″ to “enabled=0″  and save it.Goodbye crash reports."
<StefandeVries> Lijkt me niet.
<Vraaghetmaar_> ziet er veilig uit
<lordievader> OerHeks: Wat een idioot. Waarom zou je de crash reports uit zetten, help de developers de software te fixen... *zucht*
<StefandeVries> Ik vind ze ook irritant.
<StefandeVries> Meestal bugs in software die ik niet gebruik.
<StefandeVries> En het lijkt mij hoogst onwenselijk dat je hier anderen idioot noemt.
<OerHeks> Ik zou het ook niet uit zetten.
<lordievader> Ik snap dat het irritant is, maar aan de andere kant developers helpen om de software te verbeteren is toch ook goed?
<Vraaghetmaar_> StefandeVries aan de ene kant heeft hij wel gelijk want door de fout meldibge te raportere word eraan gewerkt en hb je kans dat ze in de toekomst in updates niet meer tegekomt
<StefandeVries> Als ik in beginsel niet expliciet om de software gevraagd heb, is het simpel.
<StefandeVries> Delete.
<StefandeVries> Done.
<OerHeks> Ik zou bij crashreport overigens wel een keuze willen. 1. niet verzenden 2 verzend crashreport 3 report bug.
<OerHeks> en dan standaard op 1
<StefandeVries> Nee, door het rapport in te dienen, wordt het probleem bekend gemaakt.
<StefandeVries> Het is absoluut geen garantie voor een fix.
<StefandeVries> Dat is een drogredenering.
<lordievader> Helaas niet nee :(
<OerHeks> ja, mij punt is, kom je deze crash meer tegen, en je snapt wat er gebeurt, kan jeeen bug report indienen
<OerHeks> en bij indienen zoek je automatisch naar gelijkende reports, die je dan fijn kan bevestigen
<jemark> ls
<jemark> goeie avond
<lordievader> Hey jemark, hoe is het ermee?
<lordzett_> lo
<lordievader> Hey lordzett_, hoe is het ermee?
<lordzett_> goed
<lordzett_> beetje aan het kloten en leren van lubuntu
<lordievader> lordzett_: Ah, en lukt het?
<lordzett_> na ben niet zo slim is me vaak te lastig
<lordievader> Als je vragen hebt ben je bij het juiste adres ;)
<lordzett_> dat weet ik ook al veel gedaan
<lordzett_> :D
<lordzett_> ben er wel achter dat ik te vaak moeilijk denk
<lordzett_> laast probleem met bepaalt paket bleek gewoon niet geinstalleerd te zijn :D
<lordzett_> jammer dat sommige games nog niet voor linux zijn maar verder man ben zo blij dat ik geen windhoos meer gebruik
<jemark> lordievader: alles goed hier. ik was net bezig een goede terminal/programmeer font te installeren.
<jemark> lordievader: het zit er nu goed uit :) nu nog programmeren ;)
<lordzett_> hmmm font moet ik nog doen
<lordzett_> ff delexia weer downloaden
<lordievader> jemark: In welke taal ga je aan de slag?
<jemark> lordievader: python
<jemark> lordievader: goeie nacht. morgen is er weer een nieuwe dag.
<jemark> goeie nacht
<lordievader> Ohh python is leuk en simpel :D, slaap lekker jemark
<lordzett_> simpel komniet verder dan basic
<lordievader> Laat ik het anders stellen, ik heb C++ geprobeerd, kwam er niet uit. Python was een verademing. Dus in vergelijking met C++ is Python simpel :)
<lordievader> Voor mij in ieder geval.
<lordzett_> ow das goed nieuws mijn poging tot c enc ++ was een ramp ben meer ingesteld op grafisch en met basic komt dat blijkbaar goed tot toepassing
<lordievader> lordzett_: Een pyqt4 tutorial, leuk om door te lezen: http://zetcode.com/tutorials/pyqt4/
<lordzett_> hmmm ff lezen
<lordievader> Goed, ik ga ook naar bed, slaap lekker.
<lordzett_> ja jij ook
#ubuntu-nl 2014-03-10
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<lordzett> goedemorgen lordievader
<lordievader> Hey lordzett, hoe gaat het met jou?
<lordzett> goed goed
<lordzett> en daar?
<lordievader> lordzett: Gaat lekker, kan niet klagen.
<lordzett> nog nieuws dan?
<blurrr> heii, ik heb een groot probleem... met nog grotere gevolgen :P mijn pc start gewoon totaal niet meer op... hij geeft dan, error: unknown file system
<blurrr> maar, nu dacht ik dat dit misschien is op te lossen door via usb stick ubuntu te booten, hdd te formateren, en ubuntu te installeren, maar is er een minder drastische oplossing voor?
<blurrr> ?
<Fermata> Filesystems repareren duurt vaak net zo lang als schoon installeren.
<trijntje> blurrr: wat heb je gedaan dat dit heeft kunnen veroorzaken?
<blurrr> trijntje: het enige wat ik kan bedenken is dat het fout is gegaan bij mijn partitie vergroten... ik had namelijk nog 4 gb ruimte op mijn hdd die niet was ingedeeld bij bestanden partitie en ook niet bij 1 van de 2 besturingssystemen... dus ik dacht, die kan ik dan gewoon bij mijn bestandenpartitie erbij doen... dat is de enige fout die ik kan bedenken....
<trijntje> en hoe heb je dat gedaan?
<blurrr> in de computer winkel zeiden ze dat het ook kon komen dat mijn hdd gewoon hardware matig stuk is, en dat dat toevallig samenvalt met dit....
<blurrr> trijntje: via ubuntu met gparted :P
<trijntje> vanaf de usb?
<blurrr> trijntje: die partitie aanpassen ging vanaf ubuntu die draaide vanaf mijn hdd
<trijntje> dat is dan waarschijnlijk wat er mis is gegaan, als je partities probeert aan te passen die gebruikt worden gaat het gegarandeerd mis
<blurrr> trijntje: maar, dat is dus het rare, die partitie werd niet gebruikt door ubuntu noch door windows, het was gewoon een bestanden partitie die geunmount was...\
<blurrr> oh trouwens.... ik kon die partitie daarna niet meer openen in ubuntu, toen heb ik het in windows geprobeerd (kon toen nog wel) en die zei, formatteren die partitie en ik werk er weer mee, dus had ik mijn bestandenpartitie geformateerd, toen wou ik linux weer opstarten, en toen is het fout gegaan... dus de fout ligt waarschijnlijk bij windows?
<trijntje> ja, of windows heeft per ongeluk de ubuntu partitie gesloopt
<trijntje> als windows vraagt of je een partitie wilt formatteren kan je maar beter altijd nee zeggen, aangezien windows linux partities niet herkent
<blurrr> trijntje: maar dan zou windows nog gewoon op moeten starten of niet?
<trijntje> nee, de configuratie van grub staat op de linux partitie, dus als die kapot is start windows ook niet
<trijntje> je kan het beste vanaf usb opstarten en wat screenshots van gparted plaatsen, dan kunnen we kijken wat er van de partities over is
<trijntje> ik denk dat je ubuntu opnieuw zal moeten installeren, maar dat windows het nog doet
<blurrr> trijntje: dus dan moet ik vanaf live usbtje, alle ubuntu partitie die er nu op staan gewoon weg gooien, en dan ubuntu opnieuw installeren?
<trijntje> dat denk ik ja, maar ik weet het niet zeker tenzij ik een screenshot van gparted kan zien
<trijntje> stond er belangrijke data op ubuntu?
<blurrr> trijntje, helemaal niks :P behalve een paar appies, maar die zijn zo weer gedownload he...
<blurrr> http://webwinkel.anwb.nl/webwinkel/aanbiedingen/uit-de-folder/toshiba-satellite-c50d-a-12r.html is dit een goede laptop om ook autocad op te draaien? weet niet of zo'n vraag hier gepast is eigenlijk..
<lordievader> blurrr: Wil je voor Autocad niet een profesionele grafische kaart? (Een FireGL bijv.)
<blurrr> lordievader: hmm, is dat heel veel beter of niet? ik ga hem gewoon gebruiken voor mijn studie enzo...
<lordievader> Ik weet niet hoe strict AutoCAD hierin is maar sommige software die ze hier voor de studie Industrieel ontwerpen een prof grafische kaar eist. En anders gewoon niet opstart.
<blurrr> hmmm, dan doe ik het maar niet en wacht ik tot ik de specificatie krijg van mijn studie waaraan mijn laptop moet voldoen :P
<lordievader> Dat is wellicht verstanding ;)
<blurrr> lordievader: dan moet mijn pc het wel weer gaan doen natuurlijk.. anders schiet ik er alsnog geen donder mee op..
<lordievader> blurrr: Windows heeft het naar de maan geholpen las ik?
<blurrr> nouja, die kans is best groot....
<blurrr> windows wil ik graag door het raam gooien :P :P
<lordievader> Een raam door een raam gooien, succes. Als je met een live-usb opstart kan je dan je partities nog zien?
<blurrr> weet ik nog niet, had die live usb verwijderd, dus moet weer ff opnieuw dat stickie maken...
<lordievader> Altijd handig om er in iedergeval 1 ergens te hebben rondslingeren :)
<blurrr> jah, dat ga ik nu ook doen... blij dat mijn ouders ook een laptop hebben...
<blurrr> lordievader: http://weeswaakzaam.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/foto.jpg
<Fermata> blurrr: liever niet hier ;)
<lordievader> blurrr: Dat is inderdaad meer voor #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<blurrr> Fermata: dat linkje van die mac die windows ondersteunt? of de vraag over dat die laptop goed is?
<Fermata> Het plaatje.
<blurrr> oke, sorry :P
<blurrr> zal het niet meer doen :l
<lordievader> blurrr: Mag wel, maar in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<blurrr> oke, :P
<blurrr> over iets meer dan een kwartiertje kan ik proberen te booten naar linux op mijn eigen pc :P
<blurrr> haai, ben er weer... ik kan ubuntu inderdaad booten vanaf usbtje... als ik gparted open krijg ik dit te zien:
<blurrr> hoe stuur ik een screenshot
<blurrr> ?
<Fermata> Via imgur.com
<blurrr> oke, komt eraan... ik zit met deze naam op windows namelijk
<blurrubuntu> jaah, hier ben ik dan op ubuntu
<blurrubuntu> http://imgur.com/TbafFK1
<blurrubuntu> dat krijg ik te zien als ik gparted op start...
<Fermata> Beetje rommelig. :P
<blurrubuntu> dev sda 6 is mijn back up partitie die ik zegmaar nieuw ertussen heb gezet.....
<blurrubuntu> jah, klopt.....
<blurrubuntu> maar, ik wil anders wel gewoon ubuntu opnieuw installeren, maar dan zet ik ubuntu voor mijn bestanden partitie...
<trijntje> maar het lijkt wel alsof alle partities er nog zijn, of niet?
<trijntje> als je al je bestanden op ubuntu zet moet je wel windows leren om ext3/4 te lezen, anders kan je er niet bij vanuit windows
<blurrubuntu> trijntje: jah, volgens mij zijn alle partitie er wel... maar, toen ik zeg maar in windows mijn documenten partitie 'gered'  heb, is die backup partitie er wel tussen gekomen trouwens.... misschien dat die grub menu dan niet meer vanaf de goede partitie op start
<blurrubuntu> ?
<blurrubuntu> omdat dev/sda7 natuurlijk eerst dev/sda6 was...
<blurrubuntu> dat bedenk ik me net, dat ik die er nog tussen had gezet...
<blurrubuntu> zou dat le problem kunnen zijn?
<trijntje> dat zou kunnen, even kijken
<blurrubuntu> wat ik natuurlijk ook ff kan doen, mijn hele hdd is nu toch leeg, is linux eraf smijten... mijn backup partitie naar achteren schuiven, mijn bestanden partitie ook naar achteren schuiven en dan linux in het begin van mijn schijf installeren... dan zou die ook sneller moeten zijn met opstarten had ik gelezen...
<trijntje> welke versie van ubuntu heb je? want extra partities toevoegen zou moeten kunnen
<blurrubuntu> trijntje: 12.04, maar de eerste linux partitie was eerst sda6 en nu is de eerste sda7
<trijntje> of beter nog, wat staat er in /etc/fstab van het geïnstalleerde systeem?
<blurrubuntu> hoe zie ik dat?
<blurrubuntu> trijntje: maar ik doe liever niet te moeilijk.. dan installeer ik liever opnieuw :P
<trijntje> je moet sda7 aankoppelen en dan in de map etc kijken
<blurrubuntu> ja, dat is dus raar... ik kan geen 1 partitie openen nu.. niet mijn documenten, niet mijn windows, en ook niet die sda 7 ofzo..
<blurrubuntu> dus waarschijnlijk is alle partitie verwijderen (op windows na natuurlijk) en opnieuw installeren het beste..
<lordievader> blurrubuntu: Kun je die partities nog mounten en zijn de bestanden die erop staan intact?
<blurrubuntu> ik kan ze niet mounten nee...
<lordievader> Want anders is het niet veel meer dan grub opnieuw installeren.
<blurrubuntu> mounten lukt niet, krijg zelfs geen fout melding ofzo...
<blurrubuntu> en ik kan mijn documenten ook niet mounten... dus iets klopt heel niet...
<trijntje> suis mount /dev/sda7 /mnt
<lordievader> Mounten lukt niet maar je krijgt geen error?
<trijntje> sudo
<lordievader> Dat klinkt mij in de oren alsof het wel werkt.
<blurrubuntu> dat is helemaal raar.. doe ik dat comando van trijnte, verdwijnd die partitie gewoon in mijn verkenner, en krijg ik hem daar niet meer terug...
<trijntje> wat zie je als je dit doet:
<trijntje> mount | grep dev
<blurrubuntu> hmm, gparted geeft nu ook een uitroepteken bij mijn ubuntu partitie... dus niet de swap partitie
<blurrubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7068880/
<blurrubuntu> trijntje: dat ^^
<blurrubuntu> maar, waarschijnlijk is opnieuw installeren gewoon het simpelst of niet?
 * lordievader moet eens een browser op deze installatie gaan installeren...
<blurrubuntu> lordievader: hoe ben je nu in de chat dan?
<lordievader> Je hebt een dubbele mount naar /mnt
 * lordievader slaps face
<trijntje> blurrubuntu: nee, je kan het wel herstellen
<blurrubuntu> ik snap er de ballen van :P
<trijntje> sudo umount /met
<blurrubuntu> trijntje: haha, zolang het maar niet te moeilijk is :P
<lordievader> sda7 en sda5 zijn allebij gemount op /mnt
<trijntje> wat is dan de uitvoer van dat grep commando?
<blurrubuntu> dit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7068880/
<trijntje> lordievader: jah, van daar de umount
<blurrubuntu> en je vorige moet er unmout staan?
<lordievader> blurrubuntu: Om terug te komen op je vraag van de client: zoals altijd via een screen + irssi op mijn server.
<trijntje> sudo umount /mnt
<trijntje> zit op Android, dus autocorrect ligt dwars
<blurrubuntu> trijntje: yes, gedaan...
<lordievader> Hihi. Misschien ook zinnig om een fsck over de linux partities te gooien.
<blurrubuntu> hij mount nog niks....
<trijntje> kan je nog een keer de output pasten?
<blurrubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7068880/
<blurrubuntu> oh, sorry, nog een keer het commando uitvoeren eerst natuurlijk :P
<lordievader> blurrubuntu: Je weet dat als mount niks terug geeft dat alles goed gaat?
<blurrubuntu> lordievader: maar ik kan ze nog steeds niet mounten :P
<blurrubuntu> maar, ubuntu starten ook veel slomer op dan windows (10 seconden)
<OerHeks> ... is dat echt een klacht?
<OerHeks> schakel fastboot uit en tel nog eens seconden?
<lordievader> blurrubuntu: Als mount iets niet kan mounten gaat ie wel zeuren. Maar trijntje en ik wachten nog op een paste.
<blurrubuntu> oerheks: dat het slomer startde, niet echt een klacht.. meer een mededeling wat misschien met deze fout te maken kan hebben....
<blurrubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7068923/
<blurrubuntu> lordievader: sorry, dacht dat ik al gepaste had... my bad
<lordievader> blurrubuntu: Umount werkt correct, maar ik zou het nog een keer doen. Om /dev/sda7 te unmounten.
<trijntje> lordievader: nee
<lordievader> trijntje: ?
<trijntje> cat /mnt/etc/fstab
<blurrubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7068949/
<lordievader> blurrubuntu: Heb je /dev/sda7 verplaatst tijdens je resize acties?
<blurrubuntu> trijntje ^^
<trijntje> en de uitvoer van sudo blind
<blrurr> sorry,, internet deed heel raar
<trijntje> sudo blind
<blrurr> maar, /dev/sda7 was eerst /dev/sda6
<trijntje> sudo blkid
<blrurr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7068967/
<blrurr> dev sdb1 is de usb stick waar ik nu vanaf draai...
<blrurr> maar, ik ga..
<blrurr> moet sporten....
 * lordievader zucht
<trijntje> ok, dus het lijkt er op dat het niet is misgegaan door die extra partitie
<blrurr> ik denk dat mijn grub nog steeds ingesteld staat op /dev/sda6 maar nu moet die op sda7 staan.... denk dat dat het probleem is, kan dat?
<blrurr> want er is wel een partitie tussen gekomen :P
<lordievader> Anyhow volgens mij is het niet veel meer dan een reinstall van grub. Of een update van zijn config/
<blrurr> en, hoe doe ik dat?
<lordievader> Heb je tijd?
<blrurr> ehm, 5-10 minuutjes
<blrurr> anders, kom ik rond kwart voor tien weer terug, weet niet of jullie er dan nog zijn? en anders gewoon morgen?
<lordievader> Lijkt me een plan.
<blrurr> oke, ben er vanavond weer :D
<blrurr> tot dan :D
<confluentia> Hoe kan ik ascii-tekens in ubuntu tevoorschijn toveren? Ik correspondeer veel in het duits en heb ze daarom dringend nodig. Wie kan mij helpen?
<OerHeks> open 'charmap' dan zie je alle geinstalleerde fonts en hun karakters
<OerHeks> als je hem geopend hebt, zet hem vast op je unity balk, als je hem vaak nodig hebt
<OerHeks> ᚘ
<confluentia> charmap  waar vind ik die? Bij bestanden intikken?
<jullien> hallo
<OerHeks> gewoon in dash charmap tiepen
<OerHeks> dash = bovenste icoon op je unitybalk
<OerHeks> hallo jullien
<confluentia> klopt het dat ik dan ẗekens en symbolen"krijg?
<jullien>  heey ik ben pas 12 jaar geworden
<lordievader> Gefeliciteerd, jullien.
<jullien> en deze laptop gekregen
<jullien> dank u
<OerHeks> confluentia, dat kan heel goed, ik heb ubuntu op engels staan
<jullien> kunt u me uitleggen hoe ubuntu werkt ?
<confluentia> ik denk wel dat dit het juiste is. Ga het proberen en zoniet kom ik terug. In ieder geval,hartelijk dank voor nu.
<OerHeks> succes confluentia
<OerHeks> jullien, ubuntu is een besturingssysteem, zoals apple OSx of windows. grote verschil is dat het vrij is .. en gratis.
<jullien> oke
<OerHeks> zie http://ubuntu-nl.org/
<jullien> oke ik gaff ijkn
<r0n__> Goedenavond allen ......
<Fermata> Hallo Ron.
<jullien> hallo ben ik weer
<r0n__> Waarom staan de diverse kanalen gekoppeld?
<Fermata> Hoe bedoel je, r0n__?
<r0n__> Alle kanalen van Ubuntu-Nede4rland zijn (geloof ik) aan elkaar gekoppeld.
<gijsbert_> Ik krijg deze mededeling : Kan niet binnengaan #ubuntu-nl-meeting (Kanaal is alleen-uitnodigen).
<jullien> hoe kan jeje scherm recorden ?
<jullien> oerheks?
<r0n__> Het lijkt, alsof de server op FreeNode behoorlijk van het pad is ........
<commandoline> (in het geval dit niet doorkwam, verbindingsproblemen:)
<commandoline> hallo gijsbert_, r0n__. -meeting is opgeheven, dus we hebben de keuze uit hier vergaderen of in #ubuntu-nl-team
<commandoline> (ik denk dat het handig is om -team te pakken aangezien we hier anders vragenstellers in de weg zitten)
<commandoline>  Python interface unloaded
<commandoline> ehm, zonder die laatste zin dus.
<r0n__> Team dan maar ?
<gijsbert> Oke
<commandoline> ok, gaan we daar verder.
<jullien> oerheks, hoe kan je je scherm recorden
<OerHeks> jullien, dat kan met o.a. recordmydesktop
<jullien> dank u
<damien> hoi
<jullien> hoi
<lordievader> Hey damien
<damien> ik ben hier om n beetje te helpen
<damien> sorry van een paar dagen geleden...
<TopGear> Da's mooi, daar is dit kanaal voor :-)
<damien> is er een probleem?
<jullien> ik heb een prombleem
<damien> wat
<jullien> software centum doet het niet
<lordievader> damien: Problemen komen zelf naar voren ;)
<jullien> geeft zwart beeld aan
<damien> oke lordievader
<TopGear> Over welke Ubuntu spreken we?
<jullien> 10.04
<jullien> mijn ubuntu is traag
<lordievader> jullien: Wellicht tijd om te updaten? De desktop versie is EOL.
<trijntje> jullien: hoeveel geheugen heeft die pc?
<TopGear> 10.04 is op 9 mei 2013 inderdaad overleden.
<lordievader> Je krijgt nog wel updates voor 10.04 omdat de server versie nog ondersteund is. Maar toch is het verstandig om te upgraden naar 12.04 o.i.d.
<jullien> onee ik heb 13.10
<jullien> sorry...
<trijntje> upgraden heeft weinig zin als de pc unity niet aankan
<lordievader> Ah dan trek ik mijn woorden terug.
<TopGear> Ah, die is tot juli 2014. Dat is beter inderdaad.
<jullien> waaarneer komt de nieuwe dan ?
<lordievader> jullien: April 2014.
<TopGear> 17 april om precies te zijn.
<lordievader> Jaar 14, maand 04: 14.04
<jullien> oke lordievader en topgear
<OerHeks> misschien later ..
<jullien> oke welke versie
<TopGear> Dat is de huidige ETA iig.
<jullien> en hoe kan je via terminalvenster update uitvoeren?
<jullien> oke
<TopGear> Kan je een terminalvenster openen?
<trijntje> weet je hoeveel RAM-geheugen die pc heeft jullien ?
<lordievader> jullien: sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get upgrade
<jullien> dat vindt ik nog lastig ...
<TopGear> Klopt lordievader. Is er trouwens een reden dat je && pakt ipv ;?
<jullien> zal effe kijken
<Fermata> && voert alleen maar het tweede deel uit als het eerste deel gelukt is.
<lordievader> Dat ^
<jullien> 992,9 MiB
<TopGear> Fermata: Dat is slim. Dat wist ik niet. Dankje!
<jullien> dank u
<Fermata> Technisch als het gedeelte voor && 0 heeft gereturnd.
<trijntje> jullien: dat is wel genoeg voor ubuntu
<jullien> oke
<lordievader> TopGear: Je kunt ook || gebruiken als je iets wilt uitvoeren wanneer het geen voor de || faalt.
<jullien> maar ik heb ubuntu 13.10
<TopGear> Oké jullien. Zit je in de terminal?
<jullien> nee noch niet
<TopGear> Die kan je, als het goed is, met CTRL+ALT+T openen.
<jullien> ik moet afsluiten van mn moeder danku
<jullien> tot morgen
<damien> tt morgen
<lordievader> Tot morgen, jullien
<blurrr> lordievader: heey, ben er weer :D
<lordievader> Welkom terug blurrr
<blurrr> :))
<blurrr> danku :)
<blurrr> kunt u mij verder helpen met mijn probleem wat ik een paar uur terug had?
<lordievader> blurrr: Ja hoor ;) Je zit momenteel in een live cd? Heb je hem sinds vorige keer gereboot?
<blurrr> nope, ik zit nog steeds in de live usb, en heb sinds de vorige keer(voor het sporten) niet mijn pc uitgezet of gereboot...
<lordievader> blurrr: Oke, dan wil ik graag de output van: sudo parted /dev/sda print&&mount
<blurrr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7069766/
<blurrr> ik zag toevallig /cow staan, maar volgens mij is dat van mijn usbtje waar ik vanaf boot, omdat ik dat in unetbootin ook langs zag komen?
<lordievader> blurrr: Ok, laten we eerst sda7 unmounten, dan er een disk check overheen gooien. Om hem vervolgens weer te mounten en grub te installeren.
<lordievader> blurrr: sudo umount /mnt&& sudo fsck.ext4 /dev/sda7
<lordievader> Als er iets fout gaat, laat het mij weten.
<blurrr> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7069796/
<blurrr> kan het dat het zo snel is gegaan?
<lordievader> blurrr: Het filesystem is intact, dat is goed om te zien.
<blurrr> dat klinkt goed :)
<lordievader> blurrr: sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt&&sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sda
<blurrr> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7069816/
<blurrr> lordievader: is dat goed of slecht?
<lordievader> Hmm die eerste message heb ik niet eerder gezien, 2de is wel weer oke.
<lordievader> Eerste ga ik even googlen.
<blurrr> kan dat zijn omdat grub al wel op die schijf gestaan heeft zeg maar?
<blurrr> lordievader: is sector 32 niet DE belangrijkste system file van windows?
<lordievader> Ach het is een warning. Hij geeft geen errors. [1] hier staat hoe je die sector kunt wipen, maar je hebt kans dat je daarmee je hdd wegblaast: http://askubuntu.com/questions/195390/grub-gives-messages-about-the-boot-sector-being-used-by-other-software-what-sho
<lordievader> FlexNet is some sort of software license manager, and according to the warning issued by Grub, it likes to store data in Sector 32.
<lordievader> Lees ik in: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1661254
<blurrr> haha, we hadden precies dezelfde site :P maar, ik ga ervan uit dat ik dit niet meer hoeft te doen, dus kan ik die error gewoon laten staan?
<lordievader> Maargoed grub heeft er niks mee gedaan. Denk dat het wel prima is zo.
<blurrr> moet ik eens even proberen te booten zonder usbtje, om te kijken wat er gebeurd?
<lordievader> blurrr: Lijkt mij het proberen waard.
<blurrr> oke, ben zo terug, hoop dat het goed gaat :P
 * lordievader keeps fingers crossed.
<OerHeks> oh, flexnet komt met autocad of photoshop mee :-D
<lordievader> Mooi dat grub niet de mentaliteit van Windows heeft: Hmm dit ken ik niet, weg ermee!
<OerHeks> en zonder loopt het programma vast?
<lordievader> ?
<blurrr_> lordievader: jij bent een held :D ik draai nu mijn ubuntu weer netjes vanaf mijn hdd :D
<blurrr_> zelfs mijn firefox sessie had die nog in het geheugen bewaart :D
<lordievader> \o/
<OerHeks> netjes
<lordievader> Die laatste bewering klopt niet...
<lordievader> Ram is vluchtig.
<lordievader> :P
<lordievader> Maar goed om te horen dat het weer werkt. Doet Windows het ook nog?
<blurrr_> lordievader: ehmmmm... dan ga ik nog even een keertje rebooten hoor, maar dat duurt heel wat langer :P ben zo terug :D
<lordievader> Hehe, wat langer en zo.
<Fermata> Wel leuk om een beginner zo op weg te helpen.
<lordievader> Jups :)
<blurr> lordievader: ben nu geboot in windows
<lordievader> Mooi zo, dan werkt alles. Lijkt mij :)
<blurr> wat is dat lelijk.... het opstarten na het inloggen duurt super lang door die virusscanner enzo :P
<blurr> in ieder geval heel heel erg bedankt!!
<blurr> maar, ik ga.. doegggg
<Fermata> o/
<blurr> \o/
<lordievader> blurr: Geen probleem :)
<lordievader> blurr: Veel plezier.
#ubuntu-nl 2014-03-11
<ubuntuwiltnietin> hallo allemaal
<ubuntuwiltnietin> gisteren wou ik bij 2 computers ubuntu installeren,
<ubuntuwiltnietin> bij de ene computer lukte dat zonder problemen, maar de andere deed moeilijk
<ubuntuwiltnietin> ik kreeg de foutmelding
<ubuntuwiltnietin> 25,56B445   sis630-sm 2.0: sis630 compatible bus not detected, module notinserted.
<ubuntuwiltnietin> ik kan best goed met computers overweg, maar op google kan ik hier ook niks over vinden. wie helpt me? alvast bedankt!
<ubuntuwiltnietin> het is trouwens de 32 versie van ubuntu 12.04
<khildin> ubuntuwiltnietin, alsje eens op sis630-sm in combinatie met ubuntu googled.... misschien dat je dan wat meer info krijgt...
<ubuntuwiltnietin> ik heb gezocht maar niets duidelijks
<khildin> je zou kunnen uitvinden om welke chipset het gaat.... waarschijnlijk audio... en dan verder zoeken...
<khildin> misschien zijn er al soortgelijke problemen geweest en heeft iemand dat ooit al opgelost.... (dit is een hint.. ;) )
<ubuntuwiltnietin> bedankt voor je hulp, maar ik wil het installeren op een windows pc
<ubuntuwiltnietin> dus moet ik dan in de windows versie iets installeren waardoor de installatie van ubuntu wel opstart?
<khildin> hoe heb je dan geprobeerd ubuntu te installeren?
<khildin> met een cd/dvd/usb-stick?
<khildin> of met wubi?
<ubuntuwilniet> ik heb ubuntu via usb willen installeren
<ubuntuwilniet> bij de ene computer lukte dat zonder problemen, maar de andere deed moeilijk
<Bolletje> Hallo,
<Bolletje> kan iemand mij helpen met het importeren van mijn google contacten in thunderbird?
<Bolletje> Thunderbird 27 wel te verstaan. De add ons zindus en google nog iets hebben niet gewerkt bij thunderbird 27
<lordzett> lo
<Janet> Is Ubuntu een zelfstandig programma dat ook zonder windows draaien kan?
<Fermata> Ja.
<Janet> Hoe doe ik dit?
<Janet> of moet dat via een steunpunt gedaan worden?
<lordievader> Janet: Ubuntu is een operating system. Niet echt een programma. Maar het is in iedergeval zelfstandig.
<Janet> Ik heb geprobeerd om dit op een pc te zetten maar windows blijft erop en dioe had ik er liever afgehad. Helaas kan de pc geen iso bestand lezen dus heb ik nu een probleem. Denk ik tenminste.
<Janet> Heeft iemand dit ook gehad? En heb je dan een tip voor me wat ik kan doen. Of heb ik daar een steunpunt voor nodig?
<lordievader> Janet: Je kunt met unetbootin [1] een live-usb maken van een iso, om vervolgens hiervanaf te booten. [1]: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Janet> Dank je wel ga ik proberen.
<jpjacobs> Janet, voor je Windows er definitief af gooit: denk eraan al je gegevens te backuppen. Windows weg doen == harde schijf wissen
<Janet> ja oke die mag er ook af hoor. ik wil eerst 1 pc doen en dan daarmee eerst proefdraaien zo gezegt. Het is een oudere pc waar xp nog op staat. Ik kom hier alleen niet uit op deze manier.
<Janet> ben wezen kijken op je link maar in het engels kom ik daar dus niet uit. jammer was leuk geweest als dit wel ging.
<jpjacobs> Geduld is een mooie zaak
<damien> hoi
<damien> ik heb dvd r gekocht
<damien> waar kan ik ubuntu downloaden
<lordievader> damien: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/
<damien> hoeveel mb is dat
<lordievader> damien: Welke?
<damien> he je ook ubuntu die op windows lijkt
<damien> die bedoelde ik
<damien> hoeveel mb zit er op
<damien> ?
<lordievader> damien: Je moet echt wat preciezer gaan zijn. Vind je bijvoorbeeld Kubuntu op Windows lijken?
<damien> ff kijken hoor
<damien> ja
<lordievader> Saucy (13.10) 64bit is bijv. 1G
 * lordievader ben zo terug, even naar huis fietsen.
<damien> oke ttzo
<nicky> hey
<damien> hoi
<damien> wat is het probleem
<nicky> ik kan op school niet op het netwerk komen
<nicky> enig idee hoe dat kan?
<nicky> ict manneke wil mij niet helpen heeft wss geen verstand van linux
<nicky> thuis niks geen problemen
<damien> oke
<nicky> simbia op mijn nokia had het zelfde probleem
<damien> oke
<nicky> hij geeft het netwerk wel weer (saxion) maar wanneer ik het wachtwoord heb ingevoerd blijft hij maar verbinden, vervolgens gooit ie me er weer af
<damien> ehm heb je windows ?
<nicky> nee
<nicky> windows is geen probleem
<nicky> op mijn oude laptop stond windows, daarmee kon ik wel op internet op school
<damien> oke welke linux heb je
<nicky> ubuntu
<damien> oke ik zal kijken wat ik kan doen voor je
<nicky> oke dankje! zou heel fijn zijn
<Fermata> Wat zijn de foutmeldingen die je krijgt?
<nicky> netwerk authenticatie fout
<nicky> zoiets
<damien> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wamLhK3VC8s
<Fermata> Dat klinkt alsof je het verkeerde wachtwoord ingeeft.
<nicky> ik gok (met mijn leek verstand) dat het gewoon aan schoolnetwerk ligt want met windows geen probleem
<damien> dat is gewoon het gewone wachwoord
<nicky> ik voeg het zelfde wachtwoord in
<nicky> alles gelijk
<damien> oke
<damien> welke fout code ?
<nicky> pff geen idee zo zou ik op school nogeens moeten proberen
<damien> oke
<damien> waar kan ik kubuntu downloaden?
<nicky> ik kijk even of ik een voorbeeld kan vinden
<nicky> van die foutmelding
<noirx> hoi
<khildin> damien: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=kubuntu+download
<damien> deze websie is nie goed
<nicky> k kan geen voorbeeld vinden zo snel
<khildin> wat is niet goed?
<nicky> maargoed hij geeft wel gewoon aan dat wifi beschikbaar is
<nicky> wachtwoord etc kan ik gewoon invoeren
<nicky> en dan ist mis
<damien> deze website van"qooqle.nl" is niet goed kunt u mij een link door sturen als van ubuntu
<nicky> http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/
<nicky> ?:P
<damien> weet maar zo iets maar dan van kubuntu
<nicky> geeeeen idee
 * lordievader is thuis gearriveerd :D
<damien> oke
<damien> waar kan ik kubuntu downloaden
<lordievader> damien: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu
<damien> oke
<damien> hij kan dvd r niet lezen
<damien> help
<damien> ????
<damien> ik heb infrarecorder
<lordievader> damien: Gebruikt je Windows? Zo ja, welke versie?
<damien> nee ubuntu
<damien> 13.10
<lordievader> Infrarecorder is Windows software. Dat gaat niet werken...
<lordievader> damien: Je hebt geen usb-stick bij de hand? Ik vind het persoonlijk handiger om een usb stick te gebruiken.
<damien> nee....
<lordievader> damien: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/UbuntuBranden
<damien> ik heb infrarecorder echt ubuntu deel
<damien> ka niet find
<lordievader> damien: Ik lees voor Ubuntu wat anders, infrarecorder staan 'Onder Windows' (2000/XP/Vista/Windows 7 om precies te zijn).
<damien> oke
<damien> maar wat dan????
<lordievader> damien: Lees de sectie onder "Onder Ubuntu".
<damien> oke
<lordievader> Verder kan ik je niet helpen, die instructies zijn specifiek voor Ubuntu. Ik gebruik zelf Kubuntu.
<damien> oke
<damien> moet ik brasero openen??
<lordievader> "Brasero is a simple application to burn, copy and erase CD and DVD" Lijkt het wel op.
<damien> wat moet ik downloaden ervoor
<damien> ?
<lordievader> Brasero is toch standaard geinstalleerd in Ubuntu? Hmm, anders: sudo apt-get install brasero
<damien> oke
<damien> ja
<damien> heb ik ook
<damien> wat nu
<damien> ????
<lordievader> damien: Ik weet niet wat je allemaal hebt gedaan. Achtergrond is altijd belangrijk bij dit soort vragen.
<damien> ??
<damien> ik ben bijna 14 maar ik snap het niet
<damien> wat kan ik dan voor brand dingen downloaden
<damien> iso bestanden
<lordievader> damien: Wat ik bedoel ik kan niet zien wat jij doet. Ofwel ik weet niet of jij een brand programma hebt, of je de iso al hebt gebrand of iets.
<lordievader> Als jij vraagt hoe nu verder dan moet ik eerst weten wat je tot dat punt hebt gedaan.
<damien> oke
<damien> ik heb de dvd r er in gedaan
<damien> ik ga eten tt zo
<zizad> tt zo dan
 * lordievader zucht, dit gaat nog lang duren.
<lordievader> Maargoed, eet smakelijk damien.
<zizad> hoi\
<damien> hoi
<lordievader> Hey zizad
<damien> hi
<lordievader> Hehe, hey damien
<damien> maargoed  welke software kan ik gebruiken
<damien> voor branden'
<lordievader> damien: Die Brasero was toch al geinstaleerd? Die kan prima iso's branden: http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-burn-an-iso-to-a-cd-or-dvd-in-ubuntu
<damien> oke
<damien> ik open hem..
<damien> bezig
<damien> ...
<damien> waneer ga jij eten als ik vraen mag ?
<lordievader> damien: Ik heb al gegeten...
<damien> o
<damien> moet ik Brasero.gngopen? of de normale
<lordievader> damien: Waar heb je het over?
<lordievader> Nogmaals achtergrond/context is belangrijk.
<damien> hoi
<lordievader> Welkom terug damien, had jij mijn laatste bericht over context nog ontvangen?
<damien> hoi
<damien> mn laptop viel uit
<lordievader> Welkom terug damien, had jij mijn laatste bericht over context nog ontvangen?
<damien> nee =het spit me
<lordievader> Je had het over Brasero.gngopen. Waarop ik reageerde dat er weer context/achtergrond mist.
<damien> oke
<lordievader> Ik had, en heb nog steeds, geen flauw idee waar je het over had.
<damien> ik had het erover dat:\
<damien> ik wil graag een betere downloaden
<lordievader> 'een betere'.. een betere van wat? Brand programma, os, etc?
<damien> brand programma
<damien> ios
<lordievader> damien: Wat is er mis met Brasero? Die doet zijn ding toch?
<damien> maar hij doet het niet
<lordievader> Zolang je een iso kunt branden ben je klaar toch?
<lordievader> damien: Hij doet het niet? Kun je specifieker zijn?
<lordievader> Krijg je errors?
<damien> ik klik file dan ope ik kubuntu en dat pakt ie niet
<lordievader> damien: Rechter muisklik op de iso -> write to disc werkt niet? Krijg je brasero uberhaupt te zien?
<damien> oke
<lordievader> Dat waren vragen die niet echt met 'oke' te beantwoorden zijn. Krijg je Brasero te zien als je bovenstaande handelingen uitvoert?
<damien> nope
<damien> o wacht hij is bijna klaar
<lordievader> ? Bijna klaar met wat?
<damien> jaah
<OerHeks> ...
<damien> ehm
<damien> branden
 * lordievader is totaal de weg kwijt.
<damien> oke
<damien> ik ben aan het branden,
<lordievader> Wel? Net zei je nog dat het niet werkte.
<damien> hij is nu op ... 14 %
 * lordievader begint Delerium steeds beter te begrijpen, beginnen mijn tekstwolkjes al regenboog-kleurig te worden?
<damien> jep
<OerHeks> drugs are bad, m'kay ?
<lordievader> Delirium*
<damien> ????
<damien> ze beginnen inderdaad kleuren te krijgen
#ubuntu-nl 2014-03-12
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<OerHeks> môge
<lordievader> Hey OerHeks, hoe is het ermee?
<OerHeks> rustigjes, en met U ?
<lordievader> OerHeks: Gaat lekker. Ben wat bezig met huiswerk.
<damien> hoi
<lordievader> Hey damien, hoe is het ermee?
<damien> ik heb nu kubuntu maar ik wil graag hulp want ik weet er niks van
<damien> goed met jou
<lordievader> damien: Gaat lekker, ben wat bezig met huiswerk.
<damien> bijv waar is het downloadcentrum... ,oke
<lordievader> damien: De basis van Kubuntu is precies hetzelfde als die van Ubuntu. Als je specifieke vragen hebt, help ik je graag.
<OerHeks> softwarecenter = muon
<OerHeks> gedit = kate
<lordievader> damien: alt + f2 -> tik 'muon'
<OerHeks> terminal = console
<OerHeks> hier en daar heet het anders, dat is geinig
<lordievader> Konsole*
<OerHeks> owja K-konsole
<lordievader> KDE dingen beginnen vaak met een K.
<damien> maar bestaat er ook en website waar je het kan uitleggen
<OerHeks> Kwin
<damien> oke
<damien> dat is een veehouderij
<OerHeks> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Kubuntu_Saucy
<lordievader> Of de officiele documentatie: http://docs.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs.html
<damien> oke
<lordievader> Of de iets recentere [1], deze zou moeten syncen naar docs.kubuntu.org. [1]: http://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu
<damien> oke
<damien> dag mn tijd is om
<damien> tt vanmiddag\
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-nl to: Ubuntu Nederland: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org | Documentatie: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/documentatie | Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Richtlijnen: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/gemeenschap/regels | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Q&A: http://vraag.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic: #ubuntu-nl-offtopic | Release party: http://goo.gl/DdwYPJ
<damien> hoi
<lordzett> bleep
<damien> ???
<damien> ik wil graag branden hoe kan dat (kubuntu)
<damien> ?
<damien> hoi
<lordzett> damien, gebruik Brasero
<lordievader> Kubuntu heeft daar k3b voor. Brasero is een Ubuntu applicatie.
<lordzett> ow ook geinstalleerd bij mij. ik heb xubuntu lubuntu kubuntu en ubuntu(diegebruik ik verder niet meer) er op
<lordzett> en die tool vindt ik makelijk
<damien> hoi
<jpjacobs> hey
<lordievader> Hey damien, jpjacobs.
<damien> heey hoe verijder ik kubuntu en kan ik ubuntu terughalen
<damien> ?
<lordievader> Als er geen belangrijke data op de pc staat kun je gewoon Ubuntu installeren nadat je je schijf hebt geformateerd. Je kunt ook de package ubuntu-desktop installeren, dan heb je zowel Ubuntu als Kubuntu.
<damien> oke hoe da
<damien> hoe dan
<damien> ????
<lordievader> damien: Open de Konsole. En tik "sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" en ram op enter.
<jpjacobs> je kan ook gewoon kubuntu-desktop deinstalleren en ubuntu-desktop installeren
<jpjacobs> zou gewoon moeten werken
<jpjacobs> maar inderdaad wel best eerst installeren, uitloggen, inloggen in Unity, en dan kubuntu-desktop verwijderen
<jpjacobs> anders zou de boel een beetje kunnen flippen achteraf
<lordievader> Je zou ze side-by-side moeten kunnen draaien. Helaas worden sommige menutjes een 'beetje' cluttered.
<jpjacobs> inderdaad
<marsje> Iemand al toegekomen aan belastingaangifte 2013?
<marsje> m'n IB programma van vorig jaar heeft een fatsoenlijk font, lijkt Arial, maar ib2013 laat me een font kiezen waarij de optie beperkt zijn (geen Arial)
<marsje> vreemd...
<OerHeks> Ik zag ook al een font probleem idd
<OerHeks> A fonts window will pop up. Select a font (iso8859-1 or -15 compatible) and click 'OK'.
<OerHeks> volgens de belastingdienst althans > http://www.belastingdienst.nl/wps/wcm/connect/bldcontenten/belastingdienst/individuals/tax_return/2013_tax_return/tax_return_program/your_computer
<OerHeks> en steunpunt almere > http://steunpunt-almere.nl/artikelen/belastingaangifte-2013-via-ubuntu-xubuntu/
<marsje> ja, die zag ik ook
<marsje> klopt ook dat ik een popup krijg
<marsje> maar er staat geen arial bij
<marsje> terwijl die van vorig jaar start meteen op met het juiste font
<marsje> dus ik denk dat het een kwestie van configuratie is
<OerHeks> courier 10 pitch en dan 17
<marsje> ik weet niet wat hij dan doet, maar het is geen courier wat hij gebruikt
<OerHeks> misschien eest die fonts installeren?
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install xfonts-100dpi xfonts-75dpi
<OerHeks> Daarna kopieert en plakt u het volgende in de terminal:
<OerHeks> sudo fc-cache -f -v
<OerHeks> met een retinascherm mag je wel 1000 dpi hebben
<marsje> ook al gedaan
<marsje> die fonts had ik vorig jaar al geinstalleerd
<OerHeks> maak eens een screenshot welke fonts je wel ziet?
<marsje> moment... heb ff de .deb ipv de .package geinstalleerd... zelfde wat betreft font, maar hij vraagt nu wel meteen of ik mijn gegevens wil downloaden
#ubuntu-nl 2014-03-13
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<jullien> hoi
<jullien> haLLO
<OerHeks> hallo jullien
<jullien> HOE MOET IK MIJN SCHERM RECORDEN VIA (KUBUNTU)
<lordievader> Hey jullien
<jullien> hoi
<lordievader> jullien: Wil je graag je caps-lock uitzetten.
<jullien> ja heb ik al gedaan....
<lordievader> Caps word gezien als schreeuwen op IRC.
<jullien> o sorry
<jullien> maar hoe moet dat dan ? via kubuntu
<lord4163> jullien: kazam?
<jullien> ??
<jullien> scherm recorden
<lord4163> jullien: Zo heet dat programma
<jullien> oke
<jullien> handig
<jullien> en hoe werkt dat?
<jullien> mn tijd is voorbij dank u tt ziens
<jullien> ik z it o ps chool
<lord4163> Kubuntu op school? :)
<lordievader> Toch fijn?
<Kebabfish> vraagje: hoe maak je van mp3/flac/ogg nummers een muziekcd voor een ouderwetse cd speler
<Kebabfish> brasero wil niet echt, en verpest wel lege cd's
<OerHeks> omzetten naar .cda lijkt me?
<Kebabfish> ik dacht altijd .wav?
<Kebabfish> maar kan ik die dan gewoon branden als het ware een data-cd?
<lord4163> Kebabfish: Nee, je moet audio cd kiezen en dan zet hij het automatisch om dacht ik
<Kebabfish> ok
<Kebabfish> ik zal het nog eens proberen (zit nogal beperkt met lege cd's)
<lord4163> Kebabfish: Had je dat al eerder gedaan?
<Kebabfish> jup, met .flac files
<lord4163> Oh zet ze om naar wav's
<Kebabfish> Normalising tracks, ik neem aan dat brasero dan de files probeert om te zetten. Hier liep ie eerder ook al op vast (nu probeer ik een image te maken ipv te branden)
<Kebabfish> doet ie ook met .wav
<Kebabfish> kan ik .wav gewoon als data erop zetten?
<Kebabfish> het gaat mij erom dat die cd-speler ze kan afspelen
<lord4163> Kebabfish: Je kan ze omzetten met flac -d bestand.flac
<Kebabfish> ik heb ze nu in mp3, flac en .wav
<Kebabfish> omzetten is dus sowieso gelukt :p
<OerHeks> :-)
<lord4163> Kebabfish: Toch niet hernoemd he?
<lord4163> Kebabfish: flac -d gebruikt?
<Kebabfish> nope
<Kebabfish> soundconverter
<lord4163> Ok
<Kebabfish> je dacht toch niet dat ik alleen F2 had gebruikt...
<Kebabfish> :p
<lord4163> Kebabfish: IDK, btw die kon ik nog niet ;p
<Kebabfish> bij deze
<Kebabfish> altijd ruzie gehad met brasero, zoveel verpeste cd-tjes :/
 * jpjacobs is grote fan van k3b
<OerHeks> K3B is ook mijn keuze, raar toch ?
<Kebabfish> in mijn kubuntu-tijd zeker ook, maar dan komen er nogal wat pakketjes mee
<Kebabfish> zal die .wav bestanden op een cd zetten als data-cd ook werken?
<lordievader> +1 k3b
<lordievader> :)
<OerHeks> \
<OerHeks> \
<jullien> hoi
<jullien> ik kan kazam niet downloaden wat wel???
<jullien> halloo
<Kebabfish1> halloo
<Kebabfish1> jullien: kazam staat hier in het software centrum
<jullien> oke maar..
<jullien> ik kan m niet downloaden
<jullien> er staat dat ie geen pakketen kan doen
<SWAT> jullien: bedoel je installeren?
<jullien> ja..
<SWAT> jullien: welke melding krijg je precies?
<jullien> effe kijken hoor
<jullien> ff wachten hoor
<jullien> ik heb sudo gedaan
<jullien> en this gelukt dank voor jullie steun....!
<SWAT> :)
#ubuntu-nl 2014-03-14
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<NoirX> lordievader goede morgen, welkm
<locodir-user> Hey allemaal!
<NoirX> welkm locodir-user
<locodir-user> Misschien een beetje off-topic, maar wie spelen hier dota2? Ik ben op zoek naar linux spelers om af en toe samen mee te gamen
<locodir-user> Daarnaast ben ik sinds kort de trotse eigenaar van een dell xps13 developer edition. Nou zoek ik nog een mooie ubuntu sticker voor over het dell logo ;-)
<lordievader> Hey NoirX, hoe is het ermee?
<NoirX> lordievader hello vriend, het gaat goed, bedankt, en met jou/
<lordievader> Gaat ook lekker hier :)
<NoirX> mooi
<jullien> hoi
<lordievader> Hey jullien, hoe is het ermee?
<jullien> goed
<Fermata> Hallo.
<lordievader> Hey Fermata, hoe is het met jou?
<jullien> ik heb een vraag
<Fermata> Prima, lordievader.  Straks de nieuwe auto ophalen.
<jullien> oke leuk
<lordievader> jullien: Stel je vraag ;)
<lordievader> jullien: Een tip, mensen op IRC houden niet van vragen om iets te vragen.
<jullien> mijn laptop is langzaam als ik kazam gebruik wat nu?
<lordievader> Kazam afsluiten?
<jullien> maar ik wil graag mn scherm recorden
<lordievader> Er is altijd een trade-off.
<jullien> hoe werkt dat
<jullien> ????
<Fermata> Geduld, geduld.
<jullien> moet ik wachten bij kazam
<Fermata> Nou, op antwoord hier zou ook wel fijn zijn. ;)
<lordievader> jullien: Trade-off is geen programma o.i.d.: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trade-off
<jullien> oke
<jullien> ik heb het gelezen
<jullien> ik probeerde het maar this niet gelukt...
<jullien> is er nog en andere manier
<jullien> ??
<lordievader> jullien: Snap je het concept van een trade-off? Je hebt het een of het ander. Of je hebt snelheid en geen screen recorder of je het geen snelheid en een screen recorder.
<jullien> oke ik moet gaan
<jullien> want mn klas is er...
<jullien> dank tt 4:))
<jullien> hoi
<jullien> ik heb een vraag
<jullien> hoe verander je de muis
<jullien> die beweegt
<jullien> is er iemand ??
<jpjacobs> je bedoelt de cursor?
<jpjacobs> het pijltje zelf? of het stuk hardware?
<jpjacobs> (trouwens een beetje geduld is niet slecht)
<jullien> ahet pijltje zelft (sorry) ///
<jpjacobs> ik zou het niet weten
<jullien> oke
<OerHeks> dat zit (nog) niet standaard in Ubuntu
<OerHeks> ik weet niet of ubuntu-tweak ( niet in de repo's) dit kan, maar deze howto zou ook moeten werken op 13.10 http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/10/how-to-change-mouse-cursor-size-and.html
<jullien> o maar ik heb kubuntu
<jpjacobs> dan zal dat wel kunnen denk ik, met eens kijken bij thema's
<OerHeks> ik dacht dat kde daar wel een optie voor heeft, KDE is wat dat betreft volwassener dan unity
<OerHeks> system settings > keyboard and mouse
<jullien> oke
<jullien> handig
<jullien> hoe
<jullien> dag het isa ruli
<OerHeks> nee, Pi dag
<hansie> kan iemand mij vertellen wat de minimale syteemeisen zijn?
<NoirX> 700mhz 512mb
<hansie> ok, dank je wel
<NoirX> geen dank
<hansie> mag ik nog meer vragen?
<NoirX> dat mag, iemand kan je helpen mischien
<hansie> ik heb een chat op met webcam op op xp, is dat dan ook op Ubuntu te gebruiken?
<hansie> zit echo in mijn tekst?
<jpjacobs> een beetje precies ja
<jpjacobs> maar normaal gezien kan je een webcam gewoon zonder probleem gebruiken in Ubuntu
<hansie> ok, ik wil van xp af namelijk
<NoirX> ubuntu ondersteunt webcam, mischien moet je een module "driver" laden
<hansie> ik denk dat ik het maar gewoon eens moet proberen
<NoirX> hansie beste keuse
<hansie> ok, ik weet jullie nu te vinden :)
<jpjacobs> idd, ik zou niet meer met een xp willen zitten vanaf er geen support meer is -_-
<hansie> precies
<NoirX> welkom
<hansie> ok, bye
<gojko> hallo
<gojko> iemand?
<jpjacobs> jep
<gojko> hallo
<gojko> heb beetje assistentie nodig
<gojko> Ik zou graag Ubuntu op USB willen om te installeren
<jpjacobs> Heb je toegang tot een ubuntu installatie ergens?
<gojko> Ik heb de ISO van Ubuntu 64 bit al ged/l
<jpjacobs> Standaard zit er een tooltje bij om iso's op stick te zetten
<gojko> bedoel je dat tooltje om een windows installatie mogelijk te maken
<jpjacobs> nee
<jpjacobs> ik bedoel de startup disk creator, in Ubuntu
<jpjacobs> (voor het geval je ergens al ubuntu hebt lopen)
<jpjacobs> anders is er dit: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<gojko> dan zal ik de iso moeten activeren met daemon tools  zeker?
<gojko> aha.. ik dank u zeer
<gojko> mvg
<Fermata> Hier iemand ervaring met moederborden die te eigenwijs zijn om UEFI in te gaan, ook al druk je op F2/Del, zoals de handleiding voorschrijft?
<OerHeks> update bios eerst?
<OerHeks> *uefi bios
<Fermata> In welke zin?
<OerHeks> nou, zelfs uefi kent updates
<Fermata> Nja, hij deed het eerst prima.
<Fermata> Ik denk dat ik gewoon even de SSD los trek en hem dan laat hikken.
<OerHeks> hmm staat er win8 op met fastboot?
<Fermata> Nope.
<OerHeks> kan die dat niet locken?
<Fermata> Arch Linux.
<OerHeks> ow oke
<Fermata> Ik ga het kreng even hard aanpakken.
<OerHeks> klap op ram-geheugen :-D
<jullien> hoi
<jullien> ik wil graag wine installeeren
<jullien> hoe moet dat
<OerHeks> open softwarecentrum > zoeken wine
<jullien> oke
<OerHeks> er is ook een wiki http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Wine
<OerHeks> en zoek in de appdb naar tips, of gebruik playonlinux
<jullien> het werkt
<jullien> niet
<jullien> wat nu
<OerHeks> Ik kan je niet helpen met wine, omdat ik die rare software niet nodig heb.
<jpjacobs> jullien: meer info zou handig zijn: wat heb je gedaan? wat verwachtte je? wat gebeurde er?
<OerHeks> zie me vorige tip, of join #winehq
<jullien> oke ik zal kijken
<OerHeks> ja lees eens wat
<OerHeks> :-D
<jullien> er staat (bij terminalvenster) dat geeft ie niet weer
<jullien> ik bedoel bij software centum
<jullien> bij term zegtie dat je iets moet doen
<OerHeks> op Kubuntu is terminal > konsole
<Mickeytje> xterm doet het altijd
<Mickeytje> :)
<jullien> ik probeer het
<jullien> twrkt net i start de pc opwieu tt zo
<jullien> hoii
<jullien> ik kan niet downloaen maar ik heb aan de instellingen gezeten
<jullien> wat moet ik doen???
<jullien> hallooe
<jullien> ik snap het niet
<damien> hoi
<psydroid> hoi damien
<damien> hoi psydroid
<damien> ik heb aan de instellingen gezeten
<damien> en nu kan ik niet downloaden
<psydroid> welke instellingen?
<damien> ehm weet niet meer
<jullien> hoi
<damien> hoi
<psydroid> hoi
<damien> weet je iets ervan
<damien> ?
<jullien> waarover
<damien> ik heb aan de instellingen gezeten
<jullien> ?en nu?
<damien> kan niet downloaden\
<OerHeks> zelfhulpkanaal :-D
<jullien> meschien kan oerheks je helpen
<jullien> of<psydroid>
<damien> weet jullie ervan ?
<OerHeks> hoe zie je dat je niet kan downloaden?
<damien> als ik het soft ware openen opiet s klik
<damien> dan ga tie omeen wachtwoord vragen
<damien> en dan doe tie :bezig met downloaden
<damien> dan blijft ie vastlopen of zegt ie dat iet geen pakketgegevens kan doen
<damien> help me aub
<psydroid> ja, maar je weet niet eens meer wat je veranderd hebt
<psydroid> dus moeten we onze telepathische gaven maar gebruiken?
<damien> oke
<damien> ga je mn pc op afstand bestuen?
<psydroid> als je dat wilt, natuurlijk wel
<damien> graag zelfs
<damien> hoe??
<damien> moet ik mijn email sturen ?
<psydroid> maar weet je echt niet wat je gedaan hebt?
<damien> gordijn221@gmail.com
<damien> nee
<jullien> echt niet
<psydroid> ok
<damien> nop
<damien> wat moet ik nu doen
<psydroid> het is vreemd
<psydroid> was je iets aan het installeren?
<damien> nee
<psydroid> dus het is vanzelf gebeurd?
<psydroid> dat vind ik nog vreemder eigenlijk
<damien> nee ik aan de instellingen gezeten
<damien> kan je het voor me doen
<damien> aub
<jullien> hij is vast weer offeline
<damien> dat kan toch
<damien> Tip: houdt er wel rekening mee dat niet iedereen altijd zit te chatten. Veel mensen zitten ook in andere kanalen of zijn met andere dingen bezig. Het kan soms dus even duren voordat u een antwoord krijgt. Laat het venster dus een kwartiertje open staan als u niet direct een antwoord krijgt.
<psydroid> ik ben niet offline
<jullien> o
<psydroid> maar ik vraag me af wat er mis kan zijn gegaan
<jullien> oke
<damien> maar kan je in mijn pc kijken?
<psydroid> hoe zou ik dat kunnen doen?
<psydroid> ik ben alleen bekend met dingen zoals Teamviewer
<damien> o
<damien> en wat is teamviewer
<psydroid> heeft Ubuntu ingebouwde functionaliteit daarvoor?
<psydroid> daarmee kun je op afstand computers overnemen
<psydroid> dat gebruikten we op werk bij mijn vorige werkgever
<psydroid> maar bij mijn huidige werkgever worden andere dingen gebruikt
<psydroid> zoals VNC
<damien> wil je dat dan doen??
<psydroid> wat jij het best vindt
<psydroid> ik denk dat Teamviewer makkelijker zou zijn, maar het is closed-source software
<damien> ik vint dat het handigst
<psydroid> laat me even kijken wat er mogelijk is
<damien> ke
<damien> tot morgen mn pc tijd is voor bij
<damien> 77.172.98.200 is mij n ip
<psydroid> ok, morgen zullen we verder kijken
<psydroid> anders op zondag
<damien> tt morgen ok ander s op zonda
<psydroid> want waarschijnlijk ben ik er morgen niet
<psydroid> ok
<damien> oke
<psydroid> tot ziens
<damien> tt ziend
<chris______> hallo
<chris______> i try to delete ubuntu
<chris______> i try to remover ubuntu
<chris______> hallo
<chris______> ik probeer ubuntu te verwijderen maar dit lukt niet
<hansie> hi, i want some help by installing adobe flash player. I unpackt but don't now what to do next
<paradoxical> dit is een nl channel hansiehansie
<hansie> owww
<hansie> kan jij mij helpen
<basd82> installeer ubunt-restricted-extras
<basd82> *ubuntu-restricted-extras
<hansie> ik ben nieuw met lubuntu dus weet nog weinig
<hansie> is er een uitleg hoe software te instaleren? heb wat uitgepakt maar weet niet hoe ik verder moet
<OerHeks> veel tips voor lubuntu > https://sites.google.com/site/computertip/lubuntu-direct-doen voor software zou ik synaptic installeren
#ubuntu-nl 2014-03-15
<hansie> goede morgen, kan iemand mij helpen flash player te instaleren op Lubuntu?
<hansie> ben er nu al zoń 5 uur mee bezig geweest maar blijf maar foutmeldingen krijgen
<lord4163> hansie: Wat voor foutmeldingen?
<hansie_> als eerst: welke versie moet ik gebruiken bij adobe?
<hansie_> ook hier dus een fout
<lordievader> hansie_: Wellicht heb je lord4163 bericht niet gekregen, 15-10:29 < lord4163> hansie: Wat voor foutmeldingen?
<lord4163> hansie_: Type in de terminal sudo apt-get install flash-plugin-installer
<hansie_> ok
<lord4163> flashplugin-installer*
<hansie_> Pakketlijsten worden ingelezen... Klaar Boom van vereisten wordt opgebouwd        De status informatie wordt gelezen... Klaar E: Kan pakket flash-plugin-installer niet vinden
<lord4163> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<hansie_> ok
<hansie_> Ophalen van http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/speex/libspeexdsp1_1.2~rc1-3ubuntu2_i386.deb is mislukt  Hash-som komt niet overeen E: Kon sommige archieven niet ophalen, misschien kunt u 'apt-get update' of --fix-missing proberen? hans@hans-Latitude-D600
<lordievader> hansie_: Zoals hij zegt, het verstandig altijd eerst "sudo apt-get update" uit te voeren voor je iets installeerd.
<lord4163> hansie_: Ok: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<hansie_> gelukt!!
<hansie_> eindelijk :)
<lordievader> \o/
<hansie_> vlg probleem :(
<lord4163> hansie_: kom maar op :D
<hansie_> heb geen geluid van mediaplayer op mijn site
<lordievader> hansie_: Welke site?
<hansie_> randstadradio.com
<lordievader> Ik krijg hier een 'plugin not available' in Google Chrome.
 * lordievader gaat weer eens Chromium installeren op deze bak.
<hansie_> met firefox doet hij het wel op een windows pc
<hansie_> ook chrome en IE
<hansie_> hoewel chrome? twijfel ik
<lordievader> Er word een Windows Media Player iets gebruikt, niet heel verwonderlijk dat het niet werkt.
<hansie_> ok, moet ik wat toevoegen op mn site?
<lordievader> hansie_: Ik zou zeggen dat je de stream (ik neem hier even aan dat het een stream is) naar een iets opener formaat veranderd.
<hansie_> als het te ingewikkeld is mag dit overgeslaan worden, ze hoeven in de studio alleen maar te kunnen chatten
<hansie_> heb 7 pcś met xp
<lord4163> hansie_: Je kunt de playlist openen in vlc
<lordievader> Als je het gelijk in HTML5 doet kun je dit lijstje gebruiken om te kijken welke browser wat support: http://www.w3schools.com/html/html5_audio.asp
<hansie_> je kunt ook: randstadradio.com/listen.pls
<Mickeytje> zo even de lat over de billen gehaald over apache 2.4
<Mickeytje> en ze is weer braaf.
<Mickeytje> over/van/
<Mickeytje> Ha Samson
<diederik> Hi, kan ik de ubuntu download ook op een USB stick downloaden en van daaruit de installatie starten of moet ik de download op een dvd branden en dan vandaaruit de installatie starten?
<lord4163> Die had vast haast
<lordievader> Of drukte op verkeerde knopjes.
<Mickeytje> n00bs wil be n00bs
<Mickeytje> typeritis vandaag: will
<hansie_> ff kijken of ik nog ingelogd ben
<hansie_> ja dus
<Mickeytje> {0-0}
<hansie_>    |
<Mickeytje> als root $echo ALL:ALL >>/etc/hosts.deny ; en niet meer
<hansie_>      _
<Fermata> Mickeytje: wil je dat soort dingen niet doen hier, alsjeblieft?
<Mickeytje> oh sorry, ik dacht...nou ja...ok
<thirteen> Ik heb Ubuntu 1204-LTS geinstalleerd maar krijg mijn, goed werkende printer, Dell photoprinter 720 niet aan de praat. Ik vind wel een Dell printer in de lijst maar dat is een type 1100, wat kan ik doen om de printer toch te laten werken?
<lord4163> thirteen: oud ding?
<lord4163> thirteen: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=215657
<lord4163> thirteen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/LexmarkPrinters?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=lexmark.z600-0.4.deb
<goudfazant3991> hallo zijn er nog mensen aanwezig?
<Anonymer> hallo
<Fermata> o/
<Anonymer> ich habe in problem mit mein gnome ubuntu 13.10
<Fermata> Nou, dit is een Nederlandstalig kanaal.
<Fermata> Voor hulp in het Duits is er #ubuntu-de
<Mickeytje> ich habe ein problem mit Deutsche taal abber yetz...
<Anonymer> aus den deuschen irc komme ich
<Fermata> Hier spreken we geen Duits.
<lordievader> Kunnen we ubottu hier niet heen halen? Die kan wel Duits, heb ik vernomen.
<OerHeks> handig.
<OerHeks> wiedergutmachungsschnitsel.
<OerHeks> passwoord is te lang voor live.com
#ubuntu-nl 2014-03-16
<angela-> goedemorgen weet iemand of er binnen kort er een nieuwe upgrade komt van ubuntu ?
<Mickeytje> Altijd Angela.
<Mickeytje> Zoals marx zei: Alles veranderd, niets staat stil.
<lordzett> verandering kan alle kanten op en dus niet vanzelfsprekend vooruit.
<blurrr_> hallo, ik heb een vraagje... ik heb namelijk een nieuwe pc gekocht, en nu wil ik met mijn oude, vanuit ubuntu, het internet van een externe wifi antenne delen via een ethernet kabel naar een router. is dit mogelijk? ik heb al geprobeerd in het standaard  menu om te zeggen delen met andere computers, maar dat werkte niet :(
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<hansie> goede morgen, kan iemand mij helpen radmin server te instaleren?
<lordievader> Goede morgen, hansie.
<hansie> kan iemand mij helpen radmin server te instaleren?
<lordievader> hansie: Heb geduld, als iemand het weet en jouw bericht ziet zal die wel reageren.
<hansie> weet ik lordievader , maar als er een nieuwe chatter binnenkomt dan kan toch niet lezen wat er geschreven is? toch?
<lordievader> hansie: Lees ik het goed op hun website dat radmin Windows software is?
<stefanie> goedemorgen
<stefanie> ik heb een vraag waar ik al lang mee zit te worstelen
<lord4163> stefanie: Hallo
<lordievader> Goede morgen, stefanie.
<stefanie> videokaart probleem, heb veel forums al afgezocht, maar krijg mijn video kaart niet goed aan het draaien.
<Fermata> Hallo stefanie (vrouwelijke naamgenoot :) )
<lordievader> stefanie: Wil je de output van "lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA" pastebinnen (http://paste.ubuntu.com)?
<stefanie> haha
<lord4163> hansie: Nog nooit van gehoord is het Remote Desktop software? Je kunt VNC gebruiken op Ubuntu
<stefanie> Ben niet zo'n hele held met ubuntu, maar doe wel mijn best haha, omdat ik het gewoon een fijn besturingssysteem vind
<stefanie> ok
<stefanie> zit nu te chatten op een windows laptop
<stefanie> uhm heb een ati radeon HD 3200
<lordievader> Hmm, stefanie draait Ubuntu op dezelfde machine?
<stefanie> heb je echt de output van "lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA" nodig?
<lordievader> stefanie: Dat zou mij zeer helpen :)
<stefanie> ubuntu draait op het station met de ati radeon HD 3200 op een 32 inch beeldscherm..ik gebruik deze als multimediapc
<stefanie> ok ik ga het voor je regelen
<stefanie> moment
<lordievader> stefanie: Volgens mij was de HD3xxx serie niet meer gesupport door de fglrx (closed-source) driver.
<stefanie> ja klopt dat lees ik ook overal
<stefanie> sjah en ik ben eigenwijs en denk steeds: er moet toch IETS zijn
<stefanie> maar begin te denken dat het echt tijd word voor een nieuwe videokaart
<lordievader> Op de AMD website zie ik dat 13.1 het nog wel zou moeten supporten.
<lord4163> stefanie: Je kan de open source versie installeren
<lordievader> Dat zou ik ook zeggen, gebruik de open-source driver als dit genoeg performance levert.
<lordievader> Deze is standaard geinstalleerd je hoeft er niks voor te doen. Maar toch wil ik graag de output van het commando van eerder.
<hansie> lordievader: idd het heeft de extentie .msi
<lordievader> Dat vertelt mij namelijk welke driver er momenteel geladen is.
<stefanie> ok ben het nu aan het ophalen van een gedeelde schijf moment
<lordievader> hansie: Tja dat gaat niet werken. Theoretisch kun je het in Wine gaan draaien, maar servers in Wine draaien is HEEL lelijk. Het is beter een Linux alternatief te zoeken (xrdp, tightvnc, etc)
<hansie> ok, ik alleen 8 licenties aangeschaft van radmin en wil die wel eigenlijk gebruiken
<lord4163> hansie: Waarom?
<hansie> wat bedoel je lord4163 ?
<lordievader> hansie: Ik neem aan dat je die specifiek voor Windows installaties had gekocht en niet voor deze Ubu install?
<stefanie> nee
<hansie> klopt lordievader
<stefanie> ik heb iets anders bedacht
<stefanie> ik ga het even hier op een van de fora plaatsen
<lord4163> hansie: Waar dient het voor?
<stefanie> dat is denk ik wat rustiger dan chatten :)
<hansie> remote pc controle
<stefanie> bedankt voor het luisteren
<hansie> soort teamviwer
<hansie> +e
<lord4163> hansie: Gebruik VNC :)
<lordievader> hansie: Je kunt het proberen via Wine, maar je kunt van mij aannemen dat je gigantisch veel problemen ermee zult krijgen.
<Fermata> Mee eens.
<lordievader> hansie, lord4163: O, en denk eraan dat met VNC je password plaintext wordt verstuurd.
<lord4163> hansie: En anders raad ik ScreenConnect aan eenmalig 200$ geloof ik en dan mag je oneindig aantal hosts
<lord4163> lordievader: Oh wist ik niet, maar op een LAN is dat niet heel dramatisch
<lordievader> lord4163: Tenzij je kwaadwillende op je LAN hebt zitten, je bent dan een ARP Poison away of losing a password.
<lordievader> +1 voor VNC over een SSH tunnel :)
<hansie> toch wel ingewikkeld met ubuntu :(
<lord4163> hansie: Nee hoor, hoe ingewikkeld je het wilt maken :)
<Fermata> Windowssoftware werkend krijgen in Linux is per definitie een vieze omweg.
<lordievader> ^ dat, er is altijd een tradeoff tussen security en gemak.
<Fermata> Zeker op zo'n laag level.
<lordievader> Je wilt er ook gewoon niet aan beginnen als er makkelijkere alternatieven zijn.
<Fermata> Idd.
<lordievader> Overigens, als je een beetje met een terminal overweg kan is voor server administratie niet meer nodig dan ssh. <- makkelijk en veilig ;)
<lord4163> hansie: Je kan ook nog even naar Splashtop kijken, hoor ik goede verhalen over :)
<hansie> ok, ig er ff over nadenken wat te doen. bedankt voor de tips
<hansie> had teamviewer al en het werkt perfect :)
<hansie> moet je je je ook beschermen met antivirussoftware?
<damien> hoi
<Fermata> hansie: nee, dat hoeft niet.
<lordievader> Goede morgen, damien.
<damien> hoi iemand zou in mijn pc kijken (lijden)
<damien> kan iemand dat voor mij doen
<damien> ?? lordie vader ? fermata
<damien> ?
<damien> khildin
<Fermata> Wat?
<lordievader> damien: http://ubuntu-nl.org/ondersteuning/steunpunten
<damien> mijn laptop een soort van overnemen
<Fermata> Wat is er mis met je laptop?
<khildin> mogguh
<khildin> damien... wat doen?
<khildin> ik kom net binnenvallen dus heb geen idee waar het over gaat
<damien> mij helpen
<Fermata> Wij zijn hier al een tijdje en wij weten het ook niet. ;)
<Fermata> Wat is er mis met je laptop?
<damien> overnemen
<damien> tis traag
<Fermata> Wat draait er op je laptop en wat voor laptop is het?
<damien> kubuntu
<lordievader> damien: Waren we vrijdag niet tot de conclusie gekomen dat je screenrecorder de boosdoener was?
<damien> ja
<damien> maar ik wil vista installeren of xp
<damien> o nee twas ubutu
<damien> ubuntu
<damien> k heb een dvd
<lord4163> damien: Ubuntu kun je hier downloaden http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<damien> oke
<damien> ik heb mn pc gereset (met kubuntu cd) maar ikkan het niet openen
<lord4163> damien: gereset?
<damien> reinstalleert
<lord4163> Ok, en wat kun je niet openen?
<damien> de cd/dvd
<lord4163> damien: Je bedoelt dat de brandsoftware je dvd niet herkent? Of kun je niet opstarten van de cd?
<damien> ostarten van de dvd/cd
<lord4163> Heb je de boot priority gewijzigd zodat hij eerst van de CD start?
<damien> wat is dat
<damien> ?
<damien> halooe
<lordievader> Boot priority is de setting die bepaald van welk device de pc als eerste probeerd op te starten en welke erna (mocht die ervoor falen).
<damien> oke???
<damien> en hoe kan ik internet exporer instalerren op wine
<damien> ?
<hansie> waar zit de device manager?
<lordievader> hansie: Device Manager? Wat wil je doen?
<hansie> ben met teamviewer bezig en wake on lan
<lordievader> hansie: Oke, ik mis de connectie met een equivalent van de device manager.
<damien> en hoe gebruik ik wine
<hansie> TeamViewer 9 Manual Wake - on - LAN www.teamviewer.com Page 6 of 13 Set up Windows Note : Administrat ive rights are required for thi s process. Note : Configuration of the network card can vary depending on the type of network card and operating system version. To activate Wake - on - LAN for the network card under Windows, follow these steps : 1. Start the computer. 2. Open the Control Panel. 3. Click System and Security. 4. Und
<lordievader> hansie: Dat zijn Windows instructies. Linux is wezenlijk anders dan Windows.
<hansie> ben al sinds 1981 met windows bezig en over naar linux is wel anders he
<damien> oke
<hallo_> hallo kan iemand mij helpen ik werk nu pas met ubuntu en werkte eerst met windows maar op een of andere manier krijg ik geen verbinding via de wifi met men laptop
<khildin> hansie, windows sinds 1981?... da's knap...
<hansie> ja , of iets later heb nog een windows 3.1 floppy
<Fermata> In 1981 kwam DOS uit, toch?
<hansie> zou kunnen Fermata , tis zo lang geleden he :)
<damien> haloee ik ben er nog
<Fermata> Ik kom zelf uit '94. ;)
<khildin> windows 3.0 is van 1990....
<hansie> khildin: ok, dan eerst dos met paraplui of zo
<damien> zucht
<hansie> gegevens opslaan op cassette
<damien> ik ga nu eten ik hoop dat je dan wl iets zegt......
<Korkel> hallo
<lordievader> Hey Korkel
<Korkel> mijn wireless gaat niet aan op laptop. kan geen oplossing vinden
<Korkel> kanker ubuntu werkt niet kanker wifi gaat niet aan
<Korkel> ik heb internet nodig voor een opdracht godverdomme
<eugene_> hoi
<Korkel> hoi chat is kanker dood
<eugene_> moet ik burn image doen?
<eugene_> vooor ubuntu
<lordievader> Korkel: Wil je a.u.b. je taalgebruik minderen.
<Korkel> Waarom zou ik
<lordievader> Omdat alle Ubuntu kanalen op Freenode family-friendly zijn.
<Korkel> so what
<eugene_> ja burn image voor ubunu
<lordievader> eugene_: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/UbuntuBranden
<Korkel> ik wil internet
<eugene_> oke
<eugene_> via lan ? of wifi
<eugene_> ?
<eugene_> lan= internetkabel
<eugene_> ik heb er gebrand en opnieuw gestart maar hij werkt niet lordievader,.!!
<Korkel> wifi...
<lordievader> eugene_: Welk OS gebruik je en hoe heb je hem gebrand?
<eugene_> brasero
<eugene_> 12.04.4
<eugene_> met burn image
<Korkel> brb
<OerHeks> en wat werkt niet presies?
<lordievader> eugene_: Oke, en als je de contents van de cd bekijkt, zie je dan enkel de iso of verschillende files/folders?
<eugene_> ???
<eugene_> als ik hem open dan staat er dit:
<eugene_> ubuntu-12.04.4 iso
<lordievader> eugene_: Daar is het fout gegaan.
<eugene_> wat moet ik dus doen???
<lordievader> eugene_: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/UbuntuBranden en http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-burn-an-iso-to-a-cd-or-dvd-in-ubuntu
<eugene_> korkel dan moet je bij  de wifi icoon doen
<Korkel_> Ik heb wifi. :O
<OerHeks> als 'beeldbestand' branden
<Korkel_> hoelang?
<Korkel_> ZOmeteen zal de connectie weer wegvallen en kan ik dus niets/
<eugene_> he
<Korkel_> Kanker wireless werkt amper op Ubuntu 13.10
<eugene_> ik ga hem ff lezen danku wel lordievader
<OerHeks> Korkel_, ga liever ergens anders heen, je word hier niet geholpen met jouw taalgebruik.
<Korkel_> Ik ga nergens heen
<Korkel_> Ik wil gewoon dat me internet normaal werkt.
<Korkel_> Is het zo lastig dat te snappen? :s
<lordievader> Fermata, JanC, SWAT_: ^
<eugene_> ik ga hem nu branden wat moet ik nu den
<eugene_> ????
<OerHeks> dubbel klikken op je iso zal brasero automatisch openen in 'beeldbestandmode'
<Korkel_> pfff
<Korkel_> Is er een andere chat waar ik hulp kan krijgen..?
<eugene_> da nk u oerheks
<Korkel_> Of is daarop antwoord al teveel werk?
<lord4163> Korkel_: Even normaal, wifi is ook niets gebruik een kabel.
<eugene_> geen ruzie maken
<Korkel_> Heb geen kabel. :)
<lord4163> Korkel_: Is het een desktop?
<eugene_> wil je mijn kabel anders
<Korkel_> Nee, laptop.
<Korkel_> Maak morgen wel een netwerkkabel @ school.
<lord4163> Korkel_: Is dit een Ubuntu specifiek probleem?
<Korkel_> Ja.
<Korkel_> Op de windows systemen werkt het wel.
<eugene_> oke
<eugene_> bijna klaar
<eugene_> effenkijken of ie gaat werken
<eugene_> tot zo wens me aub succes\
<lordievader> eugene_: Good luck :)
<Korkel_> pfff
<Korkel_> Internet werkt nog. ;O
<Korkel_> ZIjn er themas voor Linux?
<Korkel_> brb
<Korkel> Terug. :D
<Korkel> hmm
<Korkel> Korkel_ :s
<lord4163> Korkel: Uiteraard zijn er thema's voor de meeste DE's. http://numixproject.org/ is erg populair op dit moment. Inspiratie http://www.reddit.com/r/unixporn
<Korkel> Danku. BRB.
<angela-> middag all wat is nu de nieuwste versie van ubuntu?
<Korkel> 13.10 geloof ik
<eugene_> hoi
<eugene_> ben er
<eugene_> this bijna gelukt.....
<eugene_> this v.12.04.4lts
<lordievader> eugene_: Bijna gelukt?
<Korkel_> :D
<Korkel> :)
<Korkel> Weet iemand hoe ik kan zorgen dat ' meteen word weergeven als ik op een toets druk zoals de de T.
<Korkel> Aangezien je nu ḿ krijgt etc... is vrij irritant
<Korkel> hi.
<eugene_> hoi
<Korkel> Hey. :)
<eugene_> ik wilgraag  qtorrent downloaden waar kan ik dat vinden?
<eugene_> o hoi korkel
<eugene_> ik kan het niet in de store vinden
<Korkel> Draai je Linux?
<Korkel> Eerste hit op Google; http://www.qbittorrent.org/download.php
<eugene_> ja
<Korkel> Heb je daar wat aan?
<eugene_> nee...
<eugene_> hij reaageert niet en het is nog wel het beste voor ubuntu...
<eugene_> ksnapt niet
<Korkel> Google: https://www.google.nl/search?q=torrent+client+for+ubuntu&oq=torrent+client+for+ubuntu&aqs=chrome..69i57j0l5.4220j0j7&sourceid=chrome&espv=2&es_sm=121&ie=UTF-8
<rkokkelk> Goedemiddag, iemand ervaring met kvm &  VM's?
<Korkel> VM is toch VMWare? :)
<rkokkelk> Sorry met VM bedoel ik gewoon KVM en Virtual Machines op KVM
<eugene_> ik n, beetje
<eugene_> ja
<eugene_> ik
<eugene_> ik\
<rkokkelk> oke, want mijn hosts vermeld dat VM's 100% van memory gebruiken, echter VM's gebruiken alleen 10% van memory, enige idee hoe dit komt?
<eugene_> vtual machine manger
<eugene_> zoeken in de appstore
<Korkel> VMWare gebruikt redelijk veel ram.
<eugene_> fau machine is er ook
<rkokkelk> ik gebruik ook virtual machine manager, en net zoals virsh tonen aan dat alle VM's 100% van de memory gebruiken
<eugene_> lijkt je dat wat???
<rkokkelk> virtual machine manager geweldige applicatie, raakte gewoon in de war dat al het geheugen werd gebruikt terwijl het in feite niet zo is.
<eugene_> oke je bedoelt ram??
<rkokkelk> yup
<eugene_> oke
<eugene_> k zal kijken wat er te vinden is
<rkokkelk> maar in de kvm channel blijkt dat dit default behaviour is, dus zodra de VM 100% van memory ooit heeft gebruikt dan zal de host hte voor de rest zien als 100% in gebruik
<rkokkelk> i.p.v dat het weer minder wordt wanneer de VM de memory niet meer gebruikt
<eugene_> oke
<eugene_> k ben aan het kijken
<rkokkelk> Wel irrie nu heeft de host toegang tot minder memory terwijl het gewoon niet wordt gebruikt!
<rkokkelk> hoorde ook een tip dat ballooning kan helpen, enige ervaring hiermee?
<eugene_> gebruik je windows
<rkokkelk> nop centos host met centos VM's
<eugene_> ben aan het kijken hoor
<rkokkelk> thanks!
<eugene_> Qtmeu is er ook
<eugene_> vitrual machinr
<rkokkelk> kvm heeft toch geen guest installations nodig btw?
<eugene_> weeet ik echt niet
<rkokkelk> oke, maar ik ga ook nog even verder zoeken want mijn host memory wordt nu bijna volledig gebruikt terwijl de VM's niks doen, heel irritant
<rkokkelk> eugene_: als je nog geinterreseerd bent, het schijnt echt niet te kunnen dat memory ooit gebruitk door VM dat nog wordt vrijgegeven aan de host, dus ballooning schijnt het enige antwoord te zijn!
<rkokkelk> eugene_: nog bedankt voor je hulp!
<lord4163> rkokkelk: vreemd, virtualbox doet dat niet
<rkokkelk> lord4163: nee daarom vind ik het vreem dat KVM dit wel doet, was er net zo enthousiast over :p
<lord4163> rkokkelk: je weet zeker dat kvm dat doet?
<lord4163> rkokkelk: Is niet geswapt?
<rkokkelk> Yup VM's gebruitk door kvm gebruiken 1Gb aan memory terwijl als je in de VM OS kijkt gebruiken ze ong 120 MB, dus de rest wordt niet gebruikt maar door de Host wel gezien als in use
<lord4163> Ja maar dat geeft niet, want als jij een nieuw proces spawnt word het niet gebruikte RAM in KVM verplaatst naar swap als het goed is
<lord4163> rkokkelk: Ja maar dat geeft niet, want als jij een nieuw proces spawnt word het niet gebruikte RAM in KVM verplaatst naar swap als het goed is
<rkokkelk> serieus?, oke ga ik even checken
<lord4163> rkokkelk: waarschijnlijk wel
<rkokkelk> nu even bedenken hoe ik mijn RAM op mijn host kan gaan vullen met processen, enige suggesties?
<lord4163> fork bomb? :D
<rkokkelk> hahahahahah ja, dat is een methode but thanks but no thanks!
<lord4163> Of in Chromium open je een stuk of 100 tabs :)
<rkokkelk> ja stress test gaat gebeuren op centOS dus X11 server, zit te kijken naar een oneindig c scriptje
<Korkel> hi
<Fermata> Hallo Korkel.
<Korkel> Weet iemand hoe ik mijn toetsenbord instellingen moet zetten om ḿ dat soort tekens te voorkomen.
<rkokkelk> lord4163: onwijs bednakt voor je tip, ik heb mijn server gestresstest, en inderdaad voordat mijn RAM vol werdt gebruikt zag ik de swap oplopen
<Korkel> Ik typ namelijk vaak Engels, als ik dan een ' indruk en vervolgens de t gebeurt er niets wat erg irritant is. ;)
<Fermata> Naar mijn weten is dat niet makkelijk mogelijk.
<Fermata> Ik ben er inmiddels aan gewend.
<SWAT_> lordievader: thanks for the headsup
#ubuntu-nl 2015-03-09
<mandje> oh. geen swap aanwezig. en dan komt ie knel. logt die je uit.
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: hellow
<mandje> goede stralende lente morgen.
<mandje> ik heb swapspace geinstalleerd. kwam in de knel zonder swap partitie en dit lijkt wel een goede oplossing. of ie er mee wil hibernaten is nog de vraag.
<lordievader> mandje: Swapspace?
<lordievader> mandje: Hoeveel ram heb je eigenlijk?
<mandje> 4GB. zonder swap kwam het systeem knel en logde me dan uit. en ik dacht dat er iets heel fout zat. ;)
<mandje> http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/1453
<lordievader> En wat is swapspace? Een swappartitie/file?
<mandje> ja. dynamische swap file. wordt uitgelegd in de link.
<lordievader> Sounds nasty.
<trijntje> mandje: ik zou gewoon een swapfile van een paar GB maken, dat geeft je hopelijk genoeg ruimte om te killen wat teveel RAM gebruikt, swap is toch zo traag dat het niet werkbaar is
<Fermata> Mogge.
<trijntje> je zou nog 'zram-config' kunnen installeren als je te snel door je RAM heen bent, maar dat gaat niet meer dan een paar GB verschil maken
<lordievader> Of je gaat naar de OOM-killer config kijken.
<jpjacobs> hallo!
<mandje> trijntje: maar ik heb een ssd. dus de swap snelheid is daarmee wel goed. maar mss noopt een ssd wel tot een speciale swap strategie vanwege de techniek. nog geen idee.
<lordievader> Hehe, je wilt geen swap op je ssd.
<lordievader> Tenzij je je swap nooit gebruikt.
<jpjacobs> idd, eigenlijk wil je swap enkel voor hybernation imho
<mandje> en swapiness=10 bijv. kan dat er ook nog mee door op ssd?
<lordievader> mandje: Hier heb je vast wat aan: http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/articles/servers-storage-dev/oom-killer-1911807.html
<trijntje> mandje: wat is precies het probleem? Er is niet echt een technische oplossign voor teveel ram gebruiken, behalve misschien zram-config
<trijntje> swap op je ssd gaat veel slijtage geven, dan kan je elke paar maande een nieuwe kopen
<mandje> ik kom tegen de grens van de 4 GB aan en dan logt het systeem me uit. dat gebeurde voorheen wel es een enkele keer. maar nu ik opera gebruik  ipv FF is de grens van de 4GB sneller bereikt.
<trijntje> dat is wel vreemd, ik heb maar 3GB ram en ik heb dat nooit gehad. Welk process gebruikt zoveel geheugen dat je niet genoeg hebt aan 4G?
<Fermata> Is het een optie RAM bij te prikken?
<mandje> Fermata: ja dat kan.  trijntje: ik zie reteveel opera processen lopen. dat telt lekker op. FF deed het toch wel veel beter met een tab vreter zoals ik.  want in opera heb ik nog niet eens de 50 tabs open die ik in FF wel es had.
<trijntje> mandje: het gaat om het geheugen verbuik. Linux killt het process dat het meeste ram gebruikt als het in de knel komt, dat zou dus opera moeten zijn, niet je hele desktop (lightdm)
<mandje> opera is tegenwoordig ook gebaseerd op de chrome engine dacht ik gelezen te hebben.
<lordievader> trijntje: Dat ligt eraan hoe je de OOM-killer instelt.
<mandje> trijntje: ok logica. nou herinner ik me ook wel dat het voorkwam dat alleen opera gekilld werd. maar nu was het constant de hele desktop. (mate)
<Fermata> Opera is misschien een child process van Mate?
<Fermata> Omdat je het vanaf daar opstart?
<Fermata> Misschien dat-ie daarom (ook) mate afschiet.
<mandje> interessant maar boven mijn pet Fermata.
<mandje> ik kijk in de system monitor en daar valt me op dat caja (file manager) op plaats 3 staat (230MB) van dikke mem users. alleen 2 opera processen er boven.
<mandje> als een file manager door geheugen nood gekilld zou worden. is het dan ook niet afgelopen voor de desktop?
 * mandje geloofd dattie last heeft van windows flashbacks
<mandje> ok. experimenteren. ik kill caja. poog.
<mandje> geen krimp. caja laat zich killen maar is meteen weer terug.
<KAte_> Hallo
<lotuspsychje> hoi KAte_
<KAte_> 2 vraagjes: Heb afgelopen weekend xubuntu op een oude desktop geinstalleerd en het werkt goed (ben nog bezig om alles goed in te stellen) maar loopt tegen twee problemen aan.
<lotuspsychje> KAte_: welke problemen
<KAte_> Bij een herstart of opstart verliest mijn beeldscherm het signaal. Ik zie het bios gedeelte van de opstart en dan niks meer.
<lotuspsychje> KAte_: welke xubuntu versie is dat
<KAte_> Bij een herstart doet ie het wel weer, maar alleen als ik mn beeldscherm pas aan doe na 2 min.
<lotuspsychje> vreemd
<KAte_> 14.04.2 LTS
<lotuspsychje> lts zou normaal goed moeten wezen
<lotuspsychje> welke grafische kaart heb je KAte_
<KAte_> Geen idee. (hardware is echt niet mijn ding)
<KAte_> Waar kan ik dat vinden?
<lotuspsychje> KAte_: misschien kan je eens kijken welke driver je hebt van de grafische kaart
<KAte_> Daar zou t probleem idd wel eens kunnen liggen. Andere probleem is ook grafisch namelijk
<lotuspsychje> sudo lshw -C video
<KAte_> Een moment. Zit nu op mn laptop. Even opstarten
<lotuspsychje> okay
<KAte_> Andere probleem is trouwens Firefox. Soms Krijg ik een blauw wit gestreept scherm als ik Firefox opstart. Krijg t alleen weg met een herstart.
<lotuspsychje> dat klinkt allemaal als iets met de grafische kaart
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: wakker?
<KAte_> Welke info heb je precies nodig. Alles overtypen kan namelijk een beetje lang duren
<lotuspsychje> KAte_: het lijntje naast de grafische kaart zelf, dus de naam
<lotuspsychje> en wat naast driver= staat
<KAte_> product: C61 (GeForce 6100 nForce 405) Vendor: Nvidia Corp.
<lordievader> Is dat niet gewoon een display die traag op signaal reageerd?
<lotuspsychje> KAte_: wat staat er naast driver=
<KAte_> Kan je een printscreen sturen via de chat? Want dan log ik even in deze chatroom op de andere pc.
<KAte_> Heb geen driver
<lotuspsychje> staat er unclaimed ofzo?
<KAte_> VGA compatible controller staat er nog boven, maar geen unclaimed.
<lotuspsychje> KAte_: kijk eens bij additional drivers of er iets in je lijst staat
<lotuspsychje> wellicht is de driver niet goed
<lordievader> KAte_: Heb je een internet connectie op die pc?
<KAte_> Die stap heb ik gedaan, kwamen 4 opties naar voren, maar hij wou niet installeren.
<KAte_> Jawel. Maar hij stond net nog uit
<KAte_> Ik switch even computers, one sec.
<lordievader> KAte_: Als je een internet connectie hebt: sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get install pastebinit&& lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA|pastebinit
<lordievader> De link die er uiteindelijk uitkomt kopieer je hier naar toe.
<Kate2> Ben ik weer. Kan iemannd die sudo text nogmaals posten
<lordievader> KAte_: Als je een internet connectie hebt: sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get install pastebinit&& lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA|pastebinit
<Kate2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10568858/
<lordievader> Nouveau is prima lijkt me.
<Kate2> ok , dus driver software is niet de oorzaak
<lordievader> Dat zeg ik niet ;)
<Kate2> oh
<Kate2> Bij extra stuurprogrammaś krijg ik 4 opties voor nvidia. Welke moet ik nemen?
<lotuspsychje> Kate2: je kan eentje uitkiezen en uit proberen, degene die best werkt voor je systeem
<Kate2> Met best werken bedoel je dat die problemen verdwijnen?
<lotuspsychje> ja
<lotuspsychje> normaal zou xubuntu wel goed moeten lopen op jouw grafische kaart
<Kate2> Hij draait ook wel goed, behalve die errors. Al heb ik er nog niet echt iets grafish op uitgeprobeerd.
<lotuspsychje> Kate2: probeer maar een driver, dan reboot en kijk of je nog problemen hebt erna
<Kate2> ga nu rebooten. Op hoop van zegen
<lotuspsychje> success
<Kate2_> Nou, hij deed het meteen. Ben ook dat lelijke keuze menu kwijt bij opstart. Snapte al niet waarom ik die kreeg terwijl ik geen dual boot heb
<lotuspsychje> ja bedoeld grub wellicht
<Kate2_> ja die
<lotuspsychje> ist opgelost nu?
<lotuspsychje> probeer je ff die youtube ook
<Kate2_> Voor zover ik kan zien wel ja. \
<Kate2_> Werkt perfect. Lijkt zelfs sneller dan mn laptop
<lotuspsychje> lekker!
<Kate2_> Kan ik nou verder met instellen
<Kate2_> Thanks
<lotuspsychje> Kate2_: veel plezier ermee!
#ubuntu-nl 2015-03-10
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: OPSTAAN :p
<lotuspsychje> de koffie is klaar
<Goudvink3991> Goedemorgen all en nog een fijne dag vandaag
<Goudvink3991> all probleem bij nieuwe dvd schijf branden
<Goudvink3991> install\initr=GZIP=initr=CPIO=archief beschadigd
<Goudvink3991> lordievader bent U aanwezig?
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<lordievader> Goudvink3991: Half.
<Goudvink3991> hallo lordievader
<Goudvink3991> weet u nog dat U mij eens gevragen heeft >>>heb je die schijf ook getest die je nu gebrand hebt
<lordievader> Vast.
<jpjacobs> klinkt inderdaad als een brakke schijf.
<jpjacobs> Stap 1: controleer de checksum op je download.
<Goudvink3991> nou ik heb gisteren weer een nieuwe gebrand van ubuntu >> maar nu via een ander gedeelte op de website
<jpjacobs> Stap2: brand opnieuw, en vraag je brand programma om de geschreven data te verifieren
<jpjacobs> als dat goed afloopt, opstarten van de schijf, en daar nog eens controleren (druk op eender welke toets als je het keyboard symbooltje beneden in het scher ziet, dan krijg je het boot menu)
<jpjacobs> scherm*
<jpjacobs> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/HoeMD5SUM kan nuttig zijn
<Goudvink3991> o sorry een ogenblik jpjacobs mijn pc kan geen 2 personen tegelijk bedienen een moment jp
<jpjacobs> Ik ben ook betrekkelijk bezet. 'k geef het je maar mee
<Goudvink3991> ja maar waar duit dit nu op??
<Goudvink3991> volgens mij zou het toch gezellig blijven of zie ik het weer verkeerd??
<jpjacobs> tuurlijk is het gezellig
<Goudvink3991> ok
<jpjacobs> Maar waar dit op duidt is dat er ergens iets misloopt
<jpjacobs> de stapen die ik je gaf zijn om alles wat je doet te controleren om fouten geen kans te geven
<lordievader> Gewoon de instructies van jpjacobs opvolgen, Goudvink3991
<jpjacobs> stappen* (man vandaag lijkt het echt niet te gaan :P)
<Goudvink3991> bij die nieuwe schijf die ik heb gebrand zie ik een heel ander text als bij al die andere die ik voorheen heb gebrand
<Goudvink3991> nu kom ik keuze maken uit verschillende opties
<Goudvink3991> zoals eerst testen en nog andere opties
<jpjacobs> als je nu de controle uitvoert kan je teweten komen of de schijf goed is
<jpjacobs> ("check disk" of zo, of "controleer cdrom")
<Goudvink3991> ja dat heb ik al gedaan en de test was goed
<jpjacobs> dan zou ie goed moeten lopen
<jpjacobs> tenzij je een probleem hebt met je CD drive, maar dat lijkt me onwaarschijnlijk als je hem al gebrand krijgt.
<Goudvink3991> maar nu ik hem zojuist door Nod32 heb laten testen kwaam er de text uit van 09:35 uur
<Goudvink3991> ik heb hem al gisterenavond uit geprobeerd en ik heb ook al een part aangemaakt maar dan in de volgende stap zegt hij
<Goudvink3991> kan geen bestandsnaam vinden
<jpjacobs> hmm, maar wat heeft nod32 ermee te maken?
<Goudvink3991> install\initrt=Gzip=CPIO=  >> archief beschadigd
<jpjacobs> als dat zo is, dan kan bij controle er niet anders uitkomen dat de schijf niet ok is
<Goudvink3991> nod 32 die vraagt onder in beeld altijd moet ik die schijf even controleren
<jpjacobs> wel, ik denk dat dat een beetje erover is. Als je download overeenstemt met de officiele checksums, is de kans enorm klein dat er een virus op zit
<jpjacobs> dus nod32 geeft je die boodschap?
<Goudvink3991> ja jpjacobs ik weet het ook niet daarom probeer ik het via deze weg??
<Goudvink3991> ja
<Goudvink3991> en is het nouw het archief in de pc >>> of het archief van een of andere file op de schijf
<jpjacobs> ik zou me daar geen bal van aantrekken, en gewoon booten van die schijf
<jpjacobs> ge gaat toch moeten leren wat duidelijker te zijn. Ik snap niet waar je het over hebt
<Goudvink3991> ja maar als ik ga booten dan vraagt hij naar een bestand >> wat zijn de stappen nu achter elkaar eerst land,taal ,etc,ect
<jpjacobs> we beginnen van't begin af aan...
<lordievader> Dus de initrd is niet stuk...
<jpjacobs> heb je de checksum op de download (de iso file) gecontroleerd? We gaan verder als je dat hebt gedaan
<Goudvink3991> want je krijgt ook een lijstje waar op staat iets van ext2 en 3 en 4
<jpjacobs> Daar zit je al een eind in de installatie
<Goudvink3991> ik moet nu stoppen want de verpleegster is aan de deur
<jpjacobs> goed, ik moet ook weg
<Goudvink3991> by. dank U
<jpjacobs> Success ermee
<jpjacobs> wazig
<mandje> al diegenen met opmerkingen over 4GB, SSD en swap probleem gister bedankt hiervoor. maar na verder vorsen mijnerzijds. lordievader: dat SSD 'doodgaat' door wat swap wordt ook wel als antieke legende aangeduid. sterk argument vind ik dat alle intensieve i/o die er plaatsvindt dan dus ook schadelijk zou moeten zijn..
<lordievader> Je sloopt een ssd ook door ernaar te schrijven...
<lordievader> De transistors forceer je in een staat waar ze eigenlijk niet in willen zitten.
<mandje> ja dus een SSD is praktisch niet te gebruiken.. wat is dat nou voor larie? :)
<lordievader> mandje: Dat zeg ik niet. Maar de transistors kunnen dat truukje maar een beperkt aantal keer doen. Dat aantal is behoorlijk hoog, maar in feite sloop je je ssd door hem te gebruiken.
<lordievader> Hetzelfde geld voor usb sticks.
<mandje> ik lees dat de SSD een enorme ontwikeling heeft doorgemaakt de laatste jaren. en dat de aanvankelijke problemen die in gebruik nadelen opleverden zijn aangepakt.
<mandje> maar goed. gezien de techniek van een SSD is het te prefereren er niet intensief naar te swappen. daar kan ik het wel mee eens zijn.
<jpjacobs> bah, eigenlijk wil je in het algemeen gewoon helemaal niet swappen ... alles wordt zo gigantisch traag
<jpjacobs> ook voor SSD's zijn schrijftijden langer dan leestijden denk ik
<mandje> en voor een doorsnee wat zwaardere gebruiker als ik mezelf vind, ex-hobbyist, neig ik naar de Fermata oplossing: meer geheugen plaatsen. gesodemieter opgelost. ;)
<jpjacobs> jep
<lordievader> mandje: Of je systeem beter africhten...
<mandje> komen we weer bij het hobby-en. dat is geweest voor mij. ubuntu 12.04 moet zichzelf optimaal africhten. gegeven de belofte van Cononical dat het een user-friendly OS beoogt te zijn.
<mandje> Canonical. excusez herr Schuttleworth
<lordievader> Phew, wat een uitspraak. Ubuntu is heel slecht afgericht.
<mandje> aha. de aap komt uit de mouw! welke distro is dan werkelijk optimaal out of the box?
<lordievader> Geen een.
<Fermata> De Fermataoplossing: symptoombestrijding.
<mandje> lol. ik stel me hier voor dat ik van dit soort harde waarheden helemaal ga flippen en dan wilde zwaaiend met laptop in de hand ga schreeuwen: julle maken me GEKKKKK!!!
 * mandje heeft een rijke fantasie en kan enorme pret hebben met zichzelf
<Fermata> mandje: waarvan akte.
<Fermata> ;)
<marinus> firefox valt vaak uit, en moet dan weer herstarten? waarom. hoe kan ik dit verhelpen?
<marinus> versie 14.05
<jpjacobs> 'k zou eens kijken tussen mijn plugins
<marinus> zou er een defect zijn daarbij?
<jpjacobs> ik heb ook wel geregeld dat Adobe flash op zijn gezicht gaat, of de Google Talk plugin veel CPU verslind
<jpjacobs> gewoonlijk is't na een herstart weer opgelost, maar als je echt een structureel probleem hebt zou ik die dingen op "load on request" of iets dergelijks zetten
<Maartje> Goede avond allemaal
<Maartje> iemand zin om mij te helpen een extra hd te koppelen?
<Maartje> Er ging iets fout, iemand?
<Kebabfish> helaas, niet zoveel verstand van
<Kebabfish> moet die koppeling tijdelijk of permanent, of moet er nog wat anders speciaals mee?
<Maartje> Permant, ik ben al ff bezig geweest via http://www.smorgasbord.net/how-to-install-second-hard-drive-in-ubuntu-linux/ maar mijn resultaten en meldingen wijken af vann dit verhaal
<Kebabfish> dat is voor 6.06, ondertussen zijn er uid's voor harde schijven toch?
<Maartje> jup
<Maartje> via fdisk -l staa hij er tussen maar hij is niet gemount en ik wil er permanent in kunnen, opslaan, verwijderen enz zonder continu als sudo aan de bak te moeten
<Kebabfish> en welk systeem draai je nu?
<Kebabfish> want hier doe ik dat gewoon via "Disks" in ubuntu 14.04
<Maartje> xubuntu
<Maartje> versie ff zoeken
<Maartje> 14.04
<Maartje> wat is disks? een programma?
<Kebabfish> uhu, weet niet of dat in xubuntu zit
<Maartje> ga ff kijken
<Kebabfish> disks is inderdaad een programma waarmee je de mountopties ook kunt regelen
<Maartje> kijk daar heb ik wat aan, al dat "stoere" gedoe in de terminal word ik maar zenuwachtig van ;-)
<Maartje> ik ga ff zoeken op software center
<Maartje> og crap, kom heel veel programma's tegen, kun je me iets meer vertellen
<Kebabfish> ga ik even doen, ik zoek het programma even op onder de terminal naam :P
<Maartje> (y)
<Maartje> denk dat ik het heb, gnome disks, kan dat?
<Kebabfish> jup
<Kebabfish> heb het net voor me
<Maartje> br
<Maartje> brb dus .... :/
<Kebabfish> ok
<Maartje> ik heb ,, jeeee
<Kebabfish> en in deze link staat een complete uitleg: http://askubuntu.com/questions/271516/is-there-a-program-to-mount-all-of-my-drives-automatically
<Kebabfish> dan moet het wel lukken :)
<Maartje> wat nu? ik zie de hd staan, naam, grote, enz klopt allemaal
<Maartje> 34 graden, lekker koel ;-)
<Maartje> top ik ga ff lezen
<Kebabfish> het is echt supereenvoudig
<OerHeks>  sudo chown -R USERNAME:USERNAME /media/mynewdrive #voor toegang zonder sudo
<OerHeks> als er meer accounts mee moeten werken, die drive in een groep gooien, en iedereen en mij lid maken
<Maartje> ok, ik snap wat er van me verlangt wrd, ik heb alles aangepast zoals ik denk dat het moet maar....
<Maartje> ik kan er niets mee
<Maartje> username, is mijn naam op de naam van de pc?
<OerHeks> ja. technisch gezien kan je  sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /media/mynewdrive gebruiken, of  sudo chown -R maartje:maartje /media/mynewdrive
<Kebabfish> naah, vond de oplossing via disks simpeler
<Maartje> ok ff proberen
<Maartje> overgins heeft de hd geen naam
<OerHeks> dit alleen als je nogsteeds sudo nodig hebt
<Maartje> @Kebabfish
<Maartje> jou programma is super maar ik weet niet welke instellingen ik moet hebben
<Kebabfish> ook niet via de link?
<Maartje> bijvorbeeld bij identificeren als, heb ik al 5 opties
<Maartje> nee, want ik weet nu niet of ik de info uit de screenshots over moet nemen of de huidige info moet laten staan
<Kebabfish> ik zou alles laten staan, en alleen automatic mount options op "aan" zetten. Daarnaast controleren of "mounten bij opstarten" staat aangevinkt
<Maartje> hij was al gekoppeld maar hij heeft geen geen koppelpunt zoals de werschijf
<Kebabfish> zodra hij automatisch gemount is moet hij te benaderen zijn vanuit de bestandsbladeraar
<Maartje> in gparted heb ik niets eens een regel " koppelpunt" dus dat ellendige ding moet voor eens en altijd gekoppeld en bewerkbaar worden
<Maartje> dat snap ik maar moet ik die /mnt/82bb221enzenz laten staan of aleen een /?
<Kebabfish> ok, we beginnen bij het begin :P
<Maartje> graag :D
<Kebabfish> eerst de harde schijf selecteren die gemount moet worden
<Kebabfish> of gekoppeld, aangezien die pc volgens mij in het nederlands staat
<Maartje> gedaan
<Maartje> ja duhuh
<Kebabfish> xD
<Kebabfish> dan klikken we op die 2 kleine wieltjes
<Maartje> ik ga het mezelf niet moeilijk maken dan nodig is
<Maartje> ja
<Kebabfish> dan kijken of koppelen bij opstarten staat aangevinkt.
<Kebabfish> zo niet, even vinkje erbij zetten
<Maartje> is aangevnkt
<Maartje> in interface ook
<Maartje> aanvullende niet
<Kebabfish> automatische koppel opties ook aan zetten
<Kebabfish> dat is dat schuifje bovenaan
<Maartje> gedaan
<Kebabfish> en dan op ok klikken
<Kebabfish> en dat is het
<Maartje> ja.... maar dat heb ik al 3x gedaan :-?
<Kebabfish> en dan even herstarten :P
<Kebabfish> dan moet ie automatisch koppelen
<Kebabfish> tijdens het opstarten dus
<Maartje> ok, brb
<maartje_> daar was ik weer
<Kebabfish> en? gelukt?
<maartje_> ik zie het stan als volume voor 34 gb
<maartje_> maar thats it, kan nog niets
<Kebabfish> :
<Kebabfish> :(
<maartje_> nu heb i wel steeds bij opstarten de meldeing:
<maartje_> het schijfstatiom voor /windows is nog niet gereed of aanwezig en ik vermoed dat dat over de zelfde hd gaat
<maartje_> de instellingen zijn trouwens wel gelijk aan mijn werk hd
<Kebabfish> das jammer, dan moet die stoere terminal er waarschijnlijk toch aan te pas komen
<maartje_> :'-(
<Kebabfish> voor de zekerheid kan het geen kwaad bij disks even de instellingen terug te zetten
<Kebabfish> dan begin je weer mooi blanco
<maartje_> terug naar waar? "uit"?
<Kebabfish> dat ene schuifje idd
<maartje_> ik zie trouwens nu in gparted nu wel een koppel punt staan ds we zijn al wel een stap verder, het gaat nu dus alleen om de gebruikers rechten
<Kebabfish> wat voor bestandssysteem staat er op? ntfs of ext4?
<maartje_> ext4
<OerHeks> oei goeie vraag ja
<Kebabfish> oepsie, had gegokt op ntfs
<Kebabfish> dan heb je geen extra rechten nodig
<maartje_> idacht ik ook ff
<Kebabfish> maar met ext4 moet je idd wel de rechten hebben
<maartje_> want ik heb op die schijf (ook na formateren 682 mb ingebruik en in vrees dat dat nog een restje windows is wat die melding weer zou verklaren
<maartje_> ik ben hier al maaaaaaanden mee bezig en ik krijg het steeds niet voorlekaar, heb van het weekend een herinstallatie gedaan en wou het met die 2e schijf toch eens weer proberen
<OerHeks> ik denk dat je na die chown even uit/in moet loggen
<maartje_> .... ff terug naar het begin, ik heb niet meer de hele chat na het opstarten, kun je me er stap voor stap door heen helpen?
<OerHeks> je hebt de disk nu wel in je filemanager?
<maartje_> ja
<maartje_> onder bestandsysteem
<OerHeks> kan je er een file heencopieren zonder sudo nu?
<maartje_> nee
<maartje_> een foto van de werk naar die andere hd gaat niet
<OerHeks> dan moeten we eerst zien waar hij nu gemount is, denk ik. in terminal: mount # en de laatste regel zal wel je 2e hdd zijn
<maartje_> dat klopt
<maartje_> type ext4 (rw, nosuid,nodev,uhelper+udisks2
<maartje_> ff tussen door, het gekke is dat ik via http://www.smorgasbord.net/how-to-install-second-hard-drive-in-ubuntu-linux/ het al geprobeerd heb en die namen die ik toekend had nu als "map" onder de werk hd staan
<maartje_> dus de opdracht sudo mkdir /media/hdnaam is dus toegepast op de verkeerde schijf
<OerHeks> ow zo
<OerHeks> dan zou je die mappen gewoon kunnen deleten als sudo
<OerHeks> hmm maar het is dus een zooitje, staat er data op die hdd?
<maartje_> nee
<OerHeks> anders zou ik vers starten, unmounten, formatteren, mounten
<maartje_> ja, die 682 waarvan ik niet weet wat het is
<maartje_> maar mag weg
<maartje_> ok
<maartje_> via gparted gaat die 682 mb helaas niet weg
<OerHeks> erop staan, en unmount? misschien is hij nog gekoppelt, 2e partitie
<maartje_> via gparted blijft er dus 600mb bestaan
<maartje_> dus eerst ontkoppeld, dan formaterne
<OerHeks> Hoe groot is die hdd?
<OerHeks> ik weet wel, dat elke hdd een stukje heeft, soms 32 mb, die je niet kan formatteren, dat zijn de cache chips, die hebben ook een adres
<OerHeks> maar 600+ is te groot denk ik
<maartje_> volgens gparted 31.50, wat er op mijn buroblad staat 34 gb
<maartje_> ja dat weet ik idd, ik snap er ook niets van
<maartje_> formateren via de terminal, kan dat ook?
<maartje_> aangezien ik het in het windows tijdperk ook via dos deed
<JanC> 31,5 GiB == 33,8 GB
<maartje_> :D
<maartje_> OerHeks, ben je er nog?
#ubuntu-nl 2015-03-11
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<hosoka> Goedemorgen allen
<hosoka> is er een applicatie / service log te vinden in Ubuntu net als in Windows. Zo ja, waar kan ik deze vinden ?
<systeem> hosoka: check in /var/log
<Sling> hosoka: applicaties kunnen hun eigen log gebruiken, of naar syslog loggen, als het goed is staat dat allemaal in /var/log/
<Sling> er is ook nog 'dmesg' waar de kernel output heen kan sturen
<Goudvink3991> Hallo allemaal
<Goudvink3991> bij het opnieuw installeren is er toch weer iets verkeert gegaan de grub heeft alles overgenomen maar dat vind ik niet zoon ramp maar als hij de hele
<Goudvink3991> tijd aangeeft login verveerd of passwd verkeert dan wordt het alders??
<Goudvink3991> terwijl ik toch veel heb opgeschreven
<Goudvink3991> wat dat betreft??
<Goudvink3991> op welke wijze vind ik dat terug?
<Goudvink3991> lordievader bent U er ook
<Goudvink3991> jpjacobs bent U er ook?
<Sling> Goudvink3991: je hoeft niet steeds naar specifieke mensen te vragen hoor ;)
<Sling> als mensen je vraag lezen en een antwoord weten dan zeggen ze het vanzelf
<Goudvink3991> ok
<Sling> maar je kan niet inloggen dus?
<Goudvink3991> ik heb overnieuw die ubuntu schijf gebrand en hij staat ook op de HD schijf maar ik kan er niet in bij de opstart als ubutu aanklik
<Goudvink3991> dan vraagt hij steets login en passwd
<Goudvink3991> en daar gaar iets verkeerd
<Goudvink3991> er staat appollo1477-system-product-name:
<Goudvink3991> en dan vraagt hij voor login
<Sling> ik denk dat ik de helft van het verhaal mis
<Goudvink3991> ik denk dat ik iets verkeert heb opgeschreven
<Goudvink3991> hoe zo
<Goudvink3991> wat mis je dan
<Goudvink3991> hoe kan ik ik die text die ik heb ingevoerd >>> terug  lezen <<<
<Sling> op irc?
<Sling> of welke tekst bedoel je
<Goudvink3991> ik kan bij mijn opkomst beeld wel in windows komen dat heeft die grub nu gedaan
<Goudvink3991> maar niet in ubuntu omdat ik eventueel iets verkeerd heb opgeschreven
<Goudvink3991> Sling wat bedoeld U met irc?
<Sling> .. je zit nu op irc
<Goudvink3991> is deze chatpagina irc
<Sling> je zit nu in het kanaal #ubuntu-nl op het irc netwerk van Freenode
<Sling> ik begrijp dat er een webpagina is waar je in dit kanaal kan chatten, daar zit je waarschijnlijk op dan ja :)
<Sling> maar bedoelde je met tekst teruglezen de tekst die je in deze chat typt of?
<Goudvink3991> dat do ik al langer dan alleen vandaag
<Goudvink3991> maar ik zoek een oplossing voor dit probleem
<Goudvink3991> passswd veranderen dat weet ik hier wel
<Sling> ok je hebt dus grub waarin je kan kiezen voor windows en ubuntu
<Sling> windows werkt, maar bij ubuntu kun je niet inloggen?
<Goudvink3991> 11:50 ja
<Goudvink3991> 11:50 ja
<Goudvink3991> hoe kan ik nu de zaak >>>> terug lezen << dodat ik er weer in kan??
<Goudvink3991> sorry zodat
<Sling> ik vraag al twee keer wat je dan precies wil teruglezen
<Sling> en waar
<Goudvink3991> wat ik heb gebruikt om >>> in te loggen en passwoord <<
<Sling> dat wordt nergens onversleuteld opgeslagen, dat zou erg onveilig zijn
<Sling> dus als je dat niet zelf ergens hebt opgeschreven dan zul je opnieuw een wachtwoord moeten instellen
<Goudvink3991> login en passwd
<Goudvink3991> passwd gaat wel >>>>>>>>>> maar login niet<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
<Sling> hoe bedoel je passwd gaat wel?
<Goudvink3991> ik heb hier gegeven daarover hoe ik dat moet doen
<Sling> dus je begrijpt het commando 'passwd', ok
<Sling> maar dat gaat niet helpen als je niet kan inloggen :)
<Goudvink3991> maar dan ben ik er nog niet want de login telt ook
<Sling> om zonder wachtwoord toch te kunnen inloggen, moet je in zogenaamde 'single-user mode' opstarten
<Sling> dat kun je doen vanuit het grub scherm
<Sling> je kiest dan de ubuntu regel, maar drukt op 'e' in plaats van 'enter'
<Sling> dan zoek je naar een regel die eindigt met woorden zoals 'ro quiet splash' (kan iets anders zijn) en aan het einde van die regel voeg je het woord 'single' toe
<Sling> zodat het bijvoorbeeld 'ro quiet splash single' is
<Goudvink3991> bedoel je die tweede stap iets van Recuv
<Sling> dan druk je op F10 om ubuntu te starten
<Sling> en kom je direct in een root console terecht, waar je 'passwd' kan gebruiken om een nieuw wachtwoord in te stellen
<Goudvink3991> met dat lijstje ja dat gaat wel met Nix
<Sling> lijstje? nix?
<Goudvink3991> ja ik heb geen laptop hier staan anders was het eenvoudiger geweest>> eene kijken en ander verandere?
<Sling> okay
<Sling> noteer dan ergens mijn stappen van zojuist dan moet het wel lukken :)
<Goudvink3991> ok
<Sling> aanpassingen die je doet in dat menu worden niet ogpeslagen dus het kan niet echt stuk gaan
<Sling> als het lukt om in te loggen en je past je wachtwoorden aan met passwd, dan kun je met 'reboot' gewoon weer opnieuw opstarten en normaal Ubuntu kiezen in grub
<Goudvink3991> ja Sling dat weet ik maar het gaat merendeels om de inlog naam
<Sling> dat zou je kunnen zien als je in de console straks 'cat /etc/passwd' typt
<Goudvink3991> de terminal komt eerst met >>> appollo1477
<Sling> dan zie je onderaan gebruikers die je hebt toegevoegd
<Sling> maar de 'root' gebruiker bestaat altijd
<Sling> dat appollo1477 zal vast onderdeel zijn van de hostname van de computer in ubuntu
<Goudvink3991> en achter die naam zet hij -System-product-name
<Goudvink3991> en dan : login
<Goudvink3991> als ik dan telkens daar een verkeerde naam ingeef dan kom ik er nooit
<Sling> ja, het stuk voor 'login' is de hostname
<Sling> dat kun je negeren voor nu, dat maakt niet zoveel uit voor het inloggen
<Goudvink3991> volgens moet er een bepaalde kreet zij die dat oplost
<Sling> die wat oplost?
<Goudvink3991> dat je kunt zien wat je in het begin hebt ingevoerd
<Sling> nee, het wachtwoord wordt niet onversleuteld opgeslagen
<Sling> en gebruikersnamen kun je ook niet zien als je nog niet bent ingelogd
<Sling> dat zou allemaal erg onveilig zijn
<Sling> volg mn stappen om single-user-mode te booten, dan kun je je root wachtwoord aanpassen en ook andere gebruikers als je wil
<Sling> de gebruikersnamen staan in /etc/passwd
<Goudvink3991> dus dan komt het er op neer dat ik weer de helezaak overnieuw kan gaan formatteren
<Sling> `nee
<Sling> dan heb je de stappen niet goed gelezen
<Sling> lees nog eens wat ik rond 11:56:34 heb gezegd
<Sling> over single-user mode
<Goudvink3991> ok
<Goudvink3991> dus als ik in het grub scherm zit dan zou ik er uit moeten komen?
<Goudvink3991> Sling even terug naar voorheen
<Sling> als je de stappen volgt, ja
<Goudvink3991> eerst starte ik op van uit windows en met de pijltjes toetsen van win naar ubuntu of terug
<Goudvink3991> maar nu is het anders en dat heeft die grub gedaan
<Sling> ok
<Goudvink3991> maar dat vind ik niet zoerg
<Goudvink3991> nu start ik gewoon vanuit die grub op
<Goudvink3991> als ik dan een keertje onder win wil werken dan schakel ik bij die grub gewoon over
<Goudvink3991> maar als ik in ubuntu wil werken dan kom ik gelijk in het zwarte scherm
<Goudvink3991> als ik dan zeg ubuntu dan kom ik bij dat geen terecht waar wij het nu over hebben
<Sling> ja dat snap ik :)
<Goudvink3991> dus volgens U zou ik bij het begin in het grub scherm de zaak moeten oplossen??
<Sling> om weer te kunnen inloggen, ja
<Goudvink3991> ok dan ga ik dat proberen
<Goudvink3991> en verder bedankt voor al deze info en nog een fijne dag
<Goudvink3991> by,by
<Sling> succes!
<Goudvink3991> dankje
<Sling> sommige mensen moeten misschien geen linux gebruiken ;)
<lordievader> Voor de login kun je ook gewoon even /etc/passwd bekijken.
<systeem> en je denkt dat hem dat gaat lukken om /etc/passwd te bekijken? :)
<lordievader> Ja. dat denk ik.
<Sling> we kunnen altijd hopen
<jpjacobs> "maar waarom?" is de vraag
<jpjacobs> Ik bedoel, als je leest wat er staat, is ubuntu installeren toch niet moeilijk>
<trijntje> goudvink is nogsteeds aan het klooien met wubi, ondanks dat ik al 100x heb gezegd dat dat al lang niet meer ondersteund is
<lordievader> trijntje: Waarom denk je dat?
<trijntje> lordievader: daarom werkt hij ook met versie 13.04, omdat dat de laatste versie is waarin wubi nog werkt.
<trijntje> vraag hem maar eens hoe hij ubuntu geinstalleerd heeft, altijd vanuit windows
<lordievader> trijntje: Dit keer niet. Hij heeft daadwerkelijk een 14.04 of 14.10 live-dvd gebrand. En vannuit een live-sessie hem geinstalleerd/
<jpjacobs> Maar hoe slaagt ie er dan in te moeten zitten klooien met /etc/passwd ?
<jpjacobs> Ik bedoel, dat heb ik zelfs niet moeten doen toen ik nog Gentoo draaide ...
<trijntje> ik heb wat verder terug gelezen maar het is niet duidelijk wat hij nou heeft gedaan
<trijntje> login/password klinkt als een terminal login toch?
<jpjacobs> inderdaad
<maikel> Goudvin is een goudvis..face it
<lordievader> jpjacobs: Het ging niet om klooien, een cat is genoeg.
<jpjacobs> oh ok. Heb er maar even vluchtig overheen gescand
<trijntje> maikel: correct ;)
<maikel> De it josti personage
<maikel> Tjonge
<TheEagerPadawan> hoi probeer rdp werkende krijgen met remmima, plug geinstalleerd ervoor, maar blijkbaar ziet reminna de plugin niet
<TheEagerPadawan> box al meerdere malen opnieuw opgestart
<TheEagerPadawan> plugin opnieuw geinstalleerd
<jpjacobs> 'k heb geen ervaring met reminna, maar heb altijd krdp gebruikt, en dat werkte perfect
<lordievader> xfreerdp \o/
<TheEagerPadawan> will check
<TheEagerPadawan> zit beide niet in me repo's
<lordievader> xfreerdp vast wel.
<TheEagerPadawan> kzit libfreerdp
<jpjacobs> krdp zou wel moeten hoor
<lordievader> Zit gewoon in main: freerdp-x11 (source: freerdp): RDP client for Windows Terminal Services. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.2-2ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 47 kB, installed size 385 kB
<TheEagerPadawan> package manager (non-def) vondt et nie
<jpjacobs> go, waarschijnlijk vergis ik me van naam dan
<jpjacobs> Had hem indertijd toch vanuit een normale repo geinstalleerd
<TheEagerPadawan> sudo apt-get install freerdp-x11 done
<jpjacobs> krdc, dat was em
<TheEagerPadawan> xfreerdp is cli only i presume
<TheEagerPadawan> aight krdc werkt
<TheEagerPadawan> wel fameus wat dependency packages
<lordievader> TheEagerPadawan: Ja, maar er zijn wel frontends voor.
<jpjacobs> eh, waarschijnlijk trek je alle kde libs binnen
<jpjacobs> aangezien het een kde programma is
<jpjacobs> (maar aangezien je zover bent, ook okular is erg netjes (pdf/document viewer) en k3b is de max wat CD/DVD branden betreft)
<TheEagerPadawan> yup kde
<lordievader> \o/ KDE
 * lordievader is totaly unbiased
<TheEagerPadawan> \o/ xfce
 * TheEagerPadawan is totaly unbiased too
<Newby> Hallo. Newby hier. Ik heb een gek probleem. Na een dual boot met windows ben ik overgestapt op volledig Ubuntu (versie 14.04) Als ik nu opstart reboot de pc zodra het opstartscherm van ubuntu verschijnt. Dit gebeurt ongeveer 15 keer. Op een gegeven moment kan ik wel gewoon inloggen waarna hij na 10 seconden weer reboot. Na ongeveer 20 minuten loopt ubuntu opeens redelijk stabiel. Heeft iemand een idee wat dot kan zijn???
<OerHeks> memory failure, of een cmos batterij die leeg is
<OerHeks> tijdens boot kan je in grub2 een memtest86 draaien
<JanC> of -tig andere zaken
<OerHeks> en batterij, dan zou je instellingen altijd standaard zijn
<Newby> Ik dacht inderdaad dat het de cmos batterij kon zijn maar las ook her en der dat dat niet zo zou zijn
<Newby> wat doet die memtest86?
<OerHeks> Ik dacht daaraan, omdat na een tijd werken dit niet optreed, alsof de batterij iets opgeladen is
<OerHeks> test memory, dit zit keurig in grub zodat niks anders geladen word
<OerHeks> gewoon een nachtje aan laten staan, of je moet direct een zooi errors zien ;-)
<Newby_> En ik lag er weer uit :-) Dat bedoel ik dus haha. Kan het nog steeds aan de cmos batterij liggen als Ubuntu na een dik half uur weer crashed?
<Newby_> Wat vandaag weer nieuw is overigens. Dat deed ie gisteren nog niet
<OerHeks> soms zit de powerplug wiebelig, of zijn de pootjes uitgebogen door 25x erin/eruit trekken
<OerHeks> of het ledje van de hdd andersom, kan ook leuk storen en moeilijk te vinden
<OerHeks> hips
<JanC> klinkt eerder als PSU of mobo issue
<mandje> newby_ had maar 8 minuten tijd OerHeks. fail.
<OerHeks> Ik kreeg al weinig responce idd
<mandje> ik vond je reactie geweldig. verzacht dat de pijn?
<OerHeks> zulke klanten laat ik vooruit betalen
<mandje> ook JanC deed een super duit in de zak.
<OerHeks> ubuntero van de maand
<OerHeks> ik stem voor
<mandje> moet JanC het worden of issie het al?
<OerHeks> Ja, dat is hij al, oudsten staan onderaan http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/webteam/UbunterosVanDeMaand
<OerHeks> en de laatste is bijna een jaar gelee ??
<mandje> jij staat er niet bij OerHeks?
<OerHeks> nope
<OerHeks> en jij ?
<mandje> nee ik zeker niet. maar jij hebt je toch aardig ingezet voor de ubuntu zaak?
<OerHeks> "In het kader van de anonimiteitsbestrijding leek het ons leuk en nuttig wanneer we met enige regelmaat eens iets meer over een mede-Ubuntero te weten zouden komen."
<OerHeks> nou, blijkbaar weet iedereen genoeg over mij :-D
<OerHeks> dus als JanC geweest is, dan stem ik voor SCHAAP137
<OerHeks> ow wacht, heb jij een ;launchpad iets?
<SCHAAP137> ah ik zit nie eens op de website OerHeks, gewoon dit kanaal gejoined tijdje terug
<OerHeks> launchpad account is alleen handig als je bug reports wil indienen
#ubuntu-nl 2015-03-12
<SCHAAP137> ff slapen
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<ujjain> halllo lordievader
<ujjain> draai je ubuntu 12.04?
<ujjain> ik ben benieuwd of mijn 3.2.0-38-virtual kernel erg outdated is
<lordievader> Nee.
<lordievader> De Ubuntu's die ik heb draaien zijn, geloof ik, exclusief 14.04.
<Sling> in de praktijk is 12.04 nog prima, en ook nog supported
<lordievader> Ja, ook de VM'etjes zijn Trusty.
<lordievader> ujjain: 3.2 is een longterm kernel.
<lordievader> Laatste patch was van een aantal dagen geleden.
<Goudvink3991> hallo mensen
<Goudvink3991> grub gedeelte nu goed
<Goudvink3991> maar kan nog steeds niet ubuntu op HD geinstalleerd krijgen >> wel via dvd werken<< maar als ik die er uit haal is alles weer wer
<Goudvink3991> sorry weg
<ujjain> ah ok, thanks.
<boonpwnz> heey ik had vraagje ik heb xubuntu en toen ik het eerst gebruikte meette ik met psensor mijn cpu cores rond 42 graden gemiddeld en mijn gpu rond 37 graden maar na een week is dit respectievelijk 55 en 50 weet iemand hoe dit komt ik gebruik steeds dezelfde dingen internet filmpjes bekijken en chatten
<boonpwnz> of vraaag ik dit best op het forum
<systeem> wat is het probleem?
<boonpwnz> heey ik had vraagje ik heb xubuntu en toen ik het eerst gebruikte meette ik met psensor mijn cpu cores rond 42 graden gemiddeld en mijn gpu rond 37 graden maar na een week is dit respectievelijk 55 en 50 weet iemand hoe dit komt ik gebruik steeds dezelfde dingen internet filmpjes bekijken en chatten
<boonpwnz> dat is mijn probleem
<boonpwnz> maar ik moet onverwachts weg ik stel het vanavond de vraag nog eens
<systeem> ok
<Maartje> Gooooedemiddag allemaal :D
<Maartje> OerHeks, zou je mij nog willen helpen om mijn ellendige probleem op te lossen?
<OerHeks> Maartje, tuurlijk, teveel geld is heel naar
<OerHeks> oeps
<jpjacobs> :)
<OerHeks> het gaat waarschijnlijk om een ext 4 hdd te mounten, jpjacobs
<jpjacobs> hmm
<Maartje> sorry, had me ff  afmoeten melden
<Maartje> kindjes van school halen, boodschapje doen... Maar ben dr weer :D
<Maartje> jij ook?
<jpjacobs> wie is jij?
<Maartje> OerHeks of een ander die zin heeft in een gevecht met een koppige harde schijf :DD
<jpjacobs> wat wil de HDD niet doen misschien?
<Maartje> koppelen en bewerkbaar worden
<Maartje> ik heb het geprobeerd via "schijven" maar ik kan er vervolgens niets op zetten of een andere wijziging op toepassen
<Maartje> De bedoeling is dat ik er alles mee kan en alle andere gebruikers van de pc
<jpjacobs> hmmm
<jpjacobs> is't een interne of USB schijf? of nog wat anders?
<Maartje> het is een interne schijf van 34 bg
<jpjacobs> ok . SATA of IDE?
<Maartje> maat het gekke is dat er een stukje van 682 mb in gebruik is, en het maakt niet uit hoe ik formater, als ext3, of ntfs of fat32
<Maartje> sata uit mijn hoofd
<jpjacobs> en heb je dat stukje nodig?
<jpjacobs> :P
<Maartje> nee!!!
<jpjacobs> en al eens proberen opnieuw te partitioneren?
<jpjacobs> (ik bedoel, er staat toch niets op die schijf dat je nog nodig hebt he?)
<Maartje> daar komt bij als ik de pc aanzet dat dat er schijf niet gereed is met iets van /widows in het verhaal, dus ik vrees dat er nog wat xp opstaat
<Maartje> partitioneren, doe ik dat via gparted?
<Maartje> ben niet echt een die hard ubunutu kenneer
<jpjacobs> yep
<jpjacobs> als ik het me goed herinner
<jpjacobs> Via disks kan dat ook
<Maartje> ik was al ff aan het kijken maar ik moet dus minimaal 683 mb doen
<Maartje> ik kan het niet terug zetten naar de werkelijk grote, suggestie?
<jpjacobs> nog een vraagje, tis toch niet dat grub op die schijf staat? dat de pc effectief van die schijf opstart?
<Maartje> nee niet dat ik weet, ik heb toevallig xubuntu van het weekend er opnieuw opgezet en ik heb toen niets met die schijf gedaan, gewoon alles op de standaard hd en de swap zit daarbij
<Maartje> grub is toch niet zo groot?
<jpjacobs> nee nee
<jpjacobs> inderdaad
<jpjacobs> kan je misschien eens de output van "fdisk -l /dev/sd... " pasten (de ... moet je invullen)
<Maartje> ik heb "in den" beginnen wel een keer de grub er opnieuw moeten installeren maar dat was volgens mij niet op die schijf, hoe kan ik daar achterkomen? via de bios?
<Maartje> 33.8 GB, 33820286976 bytes
<Maartje>             2048    66054143    33026048   83  Linux
<Maartje> sda1 is het trouwens
<jpjacobs> ok
<Maartje> waaaaacht ff
<Maartje> ik kijk naar mijn andere hd en daar staat het zelfde maar MET *
<jpjacobs> (zie dat ge niet de foute disk zapt he ... heb dat ooit eens gelapt ... )
<jpjacobs> * wil zeggen bootable normaal
<Maartje> ok
<Maartje> foute disk zapt...? wat bedoel je daar mee :-)?
<jpjacobs> de foute disk formateert ...
<jpjacobs> ooit zo bij een herinstall vergist tussen mijn / partitie en /home ...
<jpjacobs> pijnlijk
<Maartje> ooooh ik snap :D
<Maartje> maar hoe op te lossen?
<jpjacobs> maar dit vertelt me wel dat ie effectief start van het vegin en loopt tot het einde, lijkt mij
<jpjacobs> begin*
<jpjacobs> dus dat wel degelijk heel uw schijf wordt gebruikt
<jpjacobs> goed
<Maartje> oooooh dus, ik snap wat het inhoud, snap niet hoe het tot stand is gekomen of hoe op te lossen,
<jpjacobs> Niet dat ik denk dat je home partitie op die schijf staat he (kan je trouwens eenvoudig weg controleren door eens naar de output van mount te kijken
<jpjacobs> meer specifiek mount | grep /sd
<jpjacobs> goed, verbolgens zou ik eens proberen die partitie te herformateren : mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda1
<jpjacobs> +sudo
<Maartje> on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<Maartje> is de output van mount | grep /sd
<jpjacobs> en welke device staat erbij?
<jpjacobs> want das nu net het interessante :P
<Maartje> mount | grep   /sdb1
<Maartje> :-/
<Maartje> je begrijpt dat ik hier letterlijk niets van begrijp
<jpjacobs> Well, mount doet 2 dingen. Hier, zonder extra argumenten, geeft ie welke disks waar aangekoppeld(gemount) zijn met welke opties
<Maartje> ok
<jpjacobs> Om te weten dat je zeker niet accidentieel je huidige systeem, of home partitie overschrijft, check ik altijd eens welke dat nu exact zijn
<Maartje> en dat is nu in mijn geval de verkeerde?
<jpjacobs> | is een pipe, wat de output van "mount" door grep stuurt
<jpjacobs> en "grep /sd" laat enkel de lijnen door waar "/sd" in staat, ie, degenen waar effectief harde schijven mee overeen komen
<jpjacobs> dus "mount |grep /sd" zou je moeten laten zien dat / (en /home als je der een aparte partitie voor hebt) zeker niet op /dev/sda staan, voor je deze formateert
<Maartje> goed, ik snap het ee klein beetje, WAT moet ik doen?
<jpjacobs> dus, geen sda in de output van "mount |grep /sd" ?
<Maartje> NEE
<Maartje> 2 x gekeken, maar nee :D alleen sdB1
<jpjacobs> super
<jpjacobs> dan nu mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda1
<jpjacobs> dat maakt het bestandssysteem op /dev/sda1 opnieuw aan
<Maartje> ok
<Maartje>  Toegang geweigerd tijdens bepalen van grootte van bestandssysteem maartje@Ellendig-ding:~$
<Maartje> ... :'(
<jpjacobs> right, sorry, vergeten te vertellen dat daar een sudo bij hoort
<jpjacobs> maar goed ook
<Maartje> ok
<Maartje> jeeee, hij is bezig, brb
<Maartje> hij is klaar
<Maartje> maar kan nog niet volledig herschalen in gparted
<jpjacobs> 'k zou me daar precies nog niet teveel van aantrekken
<jpjacobs> wat ik nu eens zou proberen is het ding aan te koppelen
<jpjacobs> om iets met mount aan te koppelen moet er al een map zijn waaraan je de schijf gaat koppelen
<jpjacobs> dus die maken we bv met : mkdir /temp/schijf
<jpjacobs> en dan kan je proberen effectief te mounten: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /tmp/schijf
<jpjacobs> sorry 't moest "mkdir /tmp/schijf" zijn
<Maartje> Ik moet heel even stoppen, heb een huilend kind om me heen die wat wil eten, kunnen we later verder gaan, dan heb ik mijn hoofd er beter bij. Zou je dat kunnen?
<jpjacobs> 'k zal zien :)
<Maartje> hoe laat komt uit?
<jpjacobs> wel, waarschijnlijk ben ik er tot +- 18h30 of zo
<jpjacobs> Maar anders is er hier zeker wel iemand die je verderhelpt
<maartje> @jpjacobs ben je nog aanwezig? Mijn avond liep ff anders :-/
#ubuntu-nl 2015-03-13
<Maartje> dag allemaal
<trijntje> hey Maartje
<Fermata> o/
<Maartje> hai, ik heb al geweldige hulp gehad van jpjacobs en oerheks
<Maartje> maar ik ben er nog niet, wil een van jullie me verder helpen?
<Fermata> Wat is er mis?
<Maartje> ik heb een 2e hd die geen zin heeft om mee te doen...
<Maartje> er staat 682 mb op die met formatteren niet verdwijnt, maakt niet uit hoe ik formateer, ext4 ntfs of fat
<Maartje> Ik en alle gebruikers willen permanente toegang hebben op die schijf en volledig recht om te knippen, plakken en te verwijderen
<Fermata> Een interne?
<Maartje> ja
<Fermata> kan je de output van het commando "sudo fdisk -l" eens geven?
<Maartje> Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes 255 koppen, 63 sectoren/spoor, 19457 cilinders, totaal 312581808 sectoren Eenheid = sectoren van 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sectorgrootte (logischl/fysiek): 512 bytes / 512 bytes in-/uitvoergrootte (minimaal/optimaal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Schijf-ID: 0x400b400a   Apparaat Opstart   Begin       Einde     Blokken   ID  Systeem /dev/sda1   *        2048   302581759   151289856   83  Linux /dev/sd
<Maartje> het gaat om de kleine
<Fermata> Maartje: dat kan het beste via paste.ubuntu.com
<Fermata> Daar even plakken, en dan hier de linkg even :)
<Maartje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10590551/
<Fermata> En om welke gaat het?  /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2 of /dev/sdb2 ?
<trijntje> ik zie maar twee partities, allebei van ubuntu
<Maartje> Disk /dev/sdb
<Maartje> brb, ff belangrijk  telefoontje tussen door ... :-/
<Maartje> ok ben dr weer
<Maartje> teleffon is uit :D
<Maartje> dus er staat nog ubuntu op?
<jpjacobs> Ahja, ik zie het al
<jpjacobs> je hebt gisteren niet alle output van fdisk gegeven ...
<jpjacobs> En der staan dus nog 2 partities op die schijf
<jpjacobs> Dus je zou eerst eens moeten kijken of die swap (/dev/sda2) effectief niet in gebruik is
<Maartje> en hoe doe ik dat?
<jpjacobs> dan de schijf herpartitioneren (in gparted de swap partitie verwijderen, dan de andere uitbreiden)
<trijntje> jpjacobs: waarom zou je swap verwijderen?
<jpjacobs> beh, hij wil de hele schijf gebruiken
<jpjacobs> das toch wat ie gisteren zij
<jpjacobs> zei*
<Maartje> er staat geen swap op
<Maartje> ie is een dame :D
<jpjacobs> toch wel, blijkbaar
<Maartje> nee
<jpjacobs> ah mijn excuses
<Maartje> echt niet, als ik in gparted kijk is er geen ruimte gemaakt die apart wordt weer gegeven
<jpjacobs> ok, staat er in de output van "free" iets anders dan nullen achter "swap:" ?
<Maartje> waar kan ik een screenshot dumpen?
<trijntje> http://imgur.com/
<trijntje> Maartje: kan je nog een keer precies uitleggen wat het probleem precies is, aan dat commando te zien is alles goed
<jpjacobs> ik kan me er momenteel wel niet echt mee bezighouden; heb zo dadelijk een Skype sessie met mijn baas
<Maartje> http://i.imgur.com/3Dc0zvG.png
<Maartje> hahaha, en die gaat voor!!
<trijntje> Maartje: dat is 1 partitie, die de hele disk gebruikt
<Maartje> het probleem is dat ik geen toegang heb tot die schijf, ook al is het gekoppeld, ik kan het niet gebruiken
<jpjacobs> ja maar
<jpjacobs> die sdb1 daar staat je root op!
<Maartje> huh
<jpjacobs> tis toch sda dat je probeert uit te kuisen?
<jpjacobs> Dat is toch wat je gisteren vertelde
<Maartje> dus ik heb verkeerd geïnstalleerd vorige weekend?
<trijntje> Maartje: kan je de uitvoer van 'mount' in een terminal plaatsen?
<Maartje> sorry @jpjacobs, dat is voledig langs me heen gegaan
<Maartje> zover rijkt mijn keniis dus :-/
<Maartje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10590682/
<jpjacobs> go blijkbaar dan toch niet
<trijntje> Maartje: ok, dus ubuntu staat op /dev/sda1, de schijf van 160GB
<jpjacobs> vermits /dev/sda1 effectief als root gemount is
<jpjacobs> (de eerste lijn)
<Maartje> ja ja ja de 160 is mijn werk, opslag en doe schijf
<Maartje> en die andere is loos
<jpjacobs> Wat ik eens zou proberen is te kijken of er niets aan die schijf mamkeert
<jpjacobs> fysiek
<Maartje> hoe
<jpjacobs> Vanuit de "disks" tool zou je dat moeten kunnen doen denk ik
 * trijntje snapt nogsteeds niet wat er nou mis is
<Maartje> @trijntje ik kan er niet in
<trijntje> doe dit eens in een terminal
<trijntje> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<trijntje> sudo chmod 777 /mnt
<jpjacobs> wel, op /dev/sdb1 blijft er ruimte als "gebruikt" gemarkeerd blijkbaar, zelfs als die partitie geformateerd wordt
<trijntje> nautilus /mnt
<trijntje> jpjacobs: ja, dat is gewoon ext4 metadata
<Maartje> is /dev/sdb1 al aangekoppeld op /mnt .... |-(
<Maartje> maar hij staat dus niet in mijn bestandsbeheer
<jpjacobs> 600MB, voor een schijfje van 30GB?
<trijntje> jpjacobs: ja, ext4 reserveert standaard ook wat extra ruimte voor de root gebruiker
<jpjacobs> ah ok
<trijntje> Maartje: heb je alle commando's uitgevoerd?
<Maartje> .... nee
<jpjacobs> Maartje: in je bestandsbeheer, ga eens naar /mnt/
<Maartje> ga ik doen
<jpjacobs> en plak er eens iets
<Maartje> "is een map"
 * jpjacobs is weg
<trijntje> Maartje: waarom heb je die commando's niet uitgevoerd?
<Maartje> @trijntje de schijf staat momenteel niet in het bestandsbeheer
<Maartje> jawel
<Maartje> maar is leeg
<Maartje> wacht, ik begin opnieuw
<trijntje> nou, dat klopt toch? Je hebt er toch nog niks op gezet?
<Maartje> oooooh ok
<Maartje> goed en u?
<Maartje> nu?
<trijntje> kan je er nu een bestand of map op aanmaken?
<Maartje> ja, heb een map "test gemaakt
<trijntje> ok, nu moeten we ubuntu vertellen de disk standaard aan te koppelen zodat je die kan gebruiken
<trijntje> open het programma schijfen, en selecteer daarin de schijf van30GB
<Maartje> heel graag
<Maartje> ja
<trijntje> ok, dan onder dat oranje ding op het tandwiel klikken, en 'koppelopties bewerken' klikken
<Maartje> nu zie ik idd staan - gekoppeld aan /mnt :D
<Maartje> ja
<Maartje> http://i.imgur.com/kwMJeZt.png
<Fermata> Sorry, ik was even met de hond uit.  Maar het lukt al :)
<Fermata> Dank trijntje.
<Maartje> Gelijk heb je met dat heeeerlijke weer
<trijntje> in theorie moet het werken zo, je kan het testen door de pc te herstarten
<Maartje> ga ik doen, brb
<maartje_> --------------^----^----^-----^-----
<maartje_> :D
<Fermata> En?
<trijntje> ja, die webpagina wacht altijd een paar minuten voordat je 'weg' bent ;)
<maartje_> maaaaar, die bestanden van 682 mb mogen wel weg maar die staan in de map lost/found
<maartje_> hij doet het dus
<maartje_> jeeee!!! Dankjewel!! Allemaal
<maartje_> hoe krijg ik die map leeg?
<Fermata> Er staat verder niks op de schijf, toch?
<maartje_> niets van belang
<maartje_> maar wacht ff, er komt nog een screenshot aan
<Fermata> Ah, oke.
<trijntje> maartje_: die 600 mb is nodig om op te slaan welke bestanden waar staan, die kan je helaas niet 'leegmaken'
<maartje_> kun je wat specifieker zijn? Ik begrijp graag alles ;-)
<trijntje> maartje_: een partitie is geen zak waar je bestanden in gooit, maar eerder een archiefkast, zodat je dingen ook terug kan vinden. En een archiefkast neemt zelf ook wat ruimte in, en dat is die 600 mb
<Fermata> Da's een goede uitleg ja.
<Fermata> Ik dacht te moeilijk.
<maartje_> ik een beginnerling, windows geen nekle probleem maar qua ubuntu ben ik een peuter die net loopt
<maartje_> deze melding krijg ik nog steeds bij het opstarten http://i.imgur.com/9eOtwFS.jpg
<maartje_> daarom denk ik dat die 682 mb nog iets van widows is, kan dat?
<maartje_> ik begrijp het, trijntje, maar hoe kan dat als die schij al maanden niet gebruikt wordt en niet te bereiken was?
<Fermata> Post eens de inhoud van /etc/fstab ?
<trijntje> maartje_: een lege partitie neemt ook wat ruimte in, dat is nu eenmaal zo. Dit heeft niks met windows te maken, aangezien je in gparted kunt zien dat  de gebruikte ruimte (geel) binnen in de linux partitie zit (blauwe balk)
<maartje_> ok, dus lekker laten voor wat het is?!
<maartje_> maar die melding dan, bij het opstarten?
<Fermata> Post eens de inhoud van /etc/fstab ?
<trijntje> ja geen idee waar die vandaan kan komen, hoe oud is die pc?
<trijntje> cat /etc/fstab in de terminal ;)
<maartje_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10590833/
<Fermata> Ah.
<maartje_> maartje@Ellendig-ding: zegt genoeg over de leeftijd :D
<Fermata> Regel twaalf uit dat bestand kan je weghalen.
<Fermata> tik eens in de terminal
<maartje_> we hebben door de jaren heen heel wat revisiewerk gedaan
<Fermata> sudo mousepad /etc/fstab
<Fermata> Daarin kan je die regel UUID=9178-14B3  /windows        vfat    utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0 1 weghalen
<maartje_> ja, via fstab?
<Fermata> Ja.
<Fermata> Alleen die regel weghalen.
<maartje_> wat is ook al weer het commando?
<Fermata> sudo mousepad /etc/fstab
<Fermata> Dan opent dat bestand in een soort kladblok.
<maartje_> ff ter controle: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10590850/
 * trijntje dacht dat dat blauwe screenshot iets van windows was, haha
<maartje_> nu regel 10 toch?
<maartje_> jof die daar onder? ff zeker weten voor de boel weer in de soep loopt
<Fermata> 11.
<maartje_> ok
<Fermata> Regel 10 is een comment, die begint met een #.
<Fermata> Ik ben eventjes weg weer.
<Fermata> Succes! :)
<maartje_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10590854/
<maartje_> zo dus
<maartje_> dankjewel voor je hulp
<Fermata> Ja, zo ja.
<Fermata> o/
<maartje_> :D
<maartje_> ik weet niet wie er nog is, heb nog even 1 vraag over de combi windows ubuntu
<Sling> gewoon vragen :) als mensen het lezen dan krijg je vanzelf antwoord
<maartje_> :D
<jpjacobs> Cool: http://www.demorgen.be/tvmedia/bbc-geeft-iedere-11-jarige-microcomputer-om-te-leren-programmeren-a2250790/
<maartje_> ik heb de windows nodig voor photoshop, nu heb ik de afgelopen tijd virtualbox na volle tevredenheid gebruikt, maar nu mijn schijfje weer werkt zit ik er over te denken om daar xp op te instaleren maar nu vroeg ik me af hoe makkelijk je kunt wisselen? heb dit https://sites.google.com/site/computertip/installeren al gelezen maar het is me niet helemaal duidelijk of ik binnen ubuntu dan ook windows kan benaderen zonder te herstarte
<maartje_> dat is zeker cool!!
<maartje_> mag ik ook een :D
<trijntje> maartje_: nee, je kan niet vanuit ubuntu windows draaien tenzij via virtualbox
<jpjacobs> binnen ubuntu zeker niet. 't is of ubuntu of Windows. Wine is ook een optie
<trijntje> wine zou moeten werken voor zo'n oude versie van fotoshop, xp is niet veilig meer dus zou ik zeker niet installerne
<trijntje> jpjacobs: nice
<maartje_> nee dat weet ik, ik gebruik xp alleen voor ps en een paar andere programma's
<maartje_> wine is geen optie
<maartje_> heb ik geprobeerd
<jpjacobs> Op de website van winehq kan je nakijken hoe goed het werkt voor individuele versies
<maartje_> maar ik ben tevreden over vitualbox, dus dan blijf ik die gewoon gebruiken, was gewoon een vraag, als het wel had gekund was het wat simpeler
<maartje_> i know, maar heb meer prog's die alleen lekker lopen onder windows (vloeken in de kerk :-)
<trijntje> maartje_: vbox werkt goed, je kan zelfs vensters 'uit' vbox halen en gewoon op je desktop zetten, dan lijkt het niet alsof je photoshop op ubuntu draait
<trijntje> Naadloze modus heet dat geloof ik
<jpjacobs> uhu
<maartje_> oooh, das wel handig, die optie ken ik nog niet
<maartje_> gebruik je het zelf ook?
<trijntje> af en toe, vooral om nieuwe versies van ubuntu te testen
<trijntje> lekker makkelijk, hoef ik niet met externe schijven te rommelen
<jpjacobs> ook iets leuk dat ik recent heb ontdekt is virtual machine snapshots met virtualbox
<maartje_> nee, idd, ik vind het ook een uitkomst hoor, jaren geleden op mijn werk kwam ik er mee in aanraking omdat er toen programma's waren die alleen onder NT draaide. En nu we overgestapt zijn naar ubuntu vind ik het echt een uitkomst
<maartje_> sterker nog, ik kwam er laast achter dat hij alle sessies filmde, oeps :-)
<jpjacobs> laat je een snapshot van je systeem draaien, in een fractie van de ruimte. Erg handig om te zien of na een upgrade alles nog naar behoren werkt, of te spelen met belangrijke systeem dingen
<maartje_> oooh, hahah we hebben het over het zelfde
<maartje_> lieve mensen, dankjulliewel voor de fantastische hulp!!
<Fermata> Een tevreden klant ;)
<jpjacobs> :)
<SCHAAP137> Goedenavond, landgenoten
<SCHAAP137> eindelijk weer eens weekend
<Kamphuijssss> Hallo, kan iemand mij helpen met ubuntu 14.10 server transmission errors?
<lordievader> Goede avond.
<Sling> avond
<systeem> avond
<mandje> waar kon je nou xenos meisjes daten? hier of in offtopik?
#ubuntu-nl 2015-03-14
<IkBenJelle_> Halllo
<IkBenJelle_> Ik heb een probleem met een startscript.
<IkBenJelle_> Iemand aanwezig met wat kennis hierover?
<lordievader> Vertel.
<IkBenJelle_> Nou,
<IkBenJelle_> Ik heb een Start script voor een Minecraft server.
<IkBenJelle_> Genaamd SG01.sh
<IkBenJelle_> De locatie hiervan is /home/SG/SG01
<IkBenJelle_> Het startscript zit op /home/SG/SG01.sh
<IkBenJelle_> Als ik in het startscript, cd /home/SG/SG01 heb staan,
<IkBenJelle_> Geeft de server de volgende error:
<IkBenJelle_> : No such file or directorye/SG/SG01
<IkBenJelle_> Exact gekopieerd, dus die "e" achter directory is geen typfout.
<lordievader> IkBenJelle_: Zou je de volledige error/script output willen pastebinnen? (http://paste.ubuntu.com)
<lordievader> IkBenJelle_: Ook gelijk met het script erbij.
<IkBenJelle_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10597584/
<IkBenJelle_> Met het maken van die paste kopieerde ik de inhoud van het SH bestand in de ssh client,
<IkBenJelle_> En daar startte het gewoon mee op.
<IkBenJelle_> En dan nog even de locatie van de spigot.jar
<IkBenJelle_> http://puu.sh/gzW6f/50e10a2ff3.jpg
<lordievader> IkBenJelle_: Moet het cwd /home/SG/SG01 zijn voor java?
<lordievader> Is dit trouwens het volledige script?
<IkBenJelle_> Dat is het volledige script,
<IkBenJelle_> Het zorgt ervoor als de server afsluit, dat deze dan weer aangaat.
<IkBenJelle_> In een screen
<lordievader> Dan be je de shebang vergeten: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shebang_%28Unix%29
<IkBenJelle_> Na ja, zou kunnen
<lordievader> En de eerste regel kan weg, die is met de tweede regel compleet nutteloos.
<IkBenJelle_> Maar ik heb het script van iemand anders gekregen, en voor hem werkt het wel gewoon.
<lordievader> Ik snap ook niet waarom je regen 5 en 6 doet.
<IkBenJelle_> Dat is het restart gedeelte,
<IkBenJelle_> Als de server uitgaat
<IkBenJelle_> Gaat hij weer terug naar het mapje met de SG01.sh erin
<IkBenJelle_> En voert die weer uit
<lordievader> Het is een script, de cd's zijn relatief.
<lordievader> Waarom maak je er niet een upstart script van? Die kan prima gecrashte services respawnen.
<lordievader> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<IkBenJelle_> Ik wil gewoon dat dit script werkt, het zou moeten werken, want het werkt op een andere server wel en op de mijne niet?
<lordievader> Wat is de output van 'ls /home&&ls /home/SG'?
<IkBenJelle_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10597656/
<lordievader> IkBenJelle_: Probeer dit eens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10597668/
<IkBenJelle_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10597676/
<lordievader> IkBenJelle_: Je loop vanuit Windows dingen te pasten?
<IkBenJelle_> Correct,
<lordievader> IkBenJelle_: ... Windows is verschikkelijk in het maken van Unix compatibele scripts.
<IkBenJelle_> Notepad++ ?
<lordievader> IkBenJelle_: Ssh naar je server en maak een nieuw script met nano of vim, o.i.d.
<IkBenJelle_> Whahahaauw
<IkBenJelle_> Het heeft geholpen
<IkBenJelle_> Bedankt!
<lordievader> No problem ;)
#ubuntu-nl 2015-03-15
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<SCHAAP137> môggeuh iedereen
<SCHAAP137> verrek, het is al middag
<Skald_9_> <Nemeon> ... ik krijg mijn bash script niet in orde
<Skald_9_> <Nemeon> find /Users/jorden/Music/Music/ -type f  -name "*.mma" | while read f
<Skald_9_> <Nemeon> do ffmpeg -i "$f" -c copy -y "${f%.*}.mp3" < /dev/null
<Skald_9_> <Nemeon> done
<Skald_9_> <Nemeon> do niks :p
<Skald_9_> kheb ffmpeg ooit zelf gebruikt (met succes), maar is al een tijdje geleden
<Skald_9_> ah, damn ik zie al wat hij verkeerd deed :p
<Skald_9_> typfout
<Skald_9_> mma ipv wma
<lordievader> Zijn stdin is ook /dev/null...
<zupje> ewdw
<Fermata> o/
#ubuntu-nl 2016-03-14
<phtvs> Ik heb mijzelf daarstraks geregistreerd op het forum, maar ik krijg geen mail. ook niet in de spam
<Mustangman1966> @phtvs, heb je nog steeds niets terug ontvangen? Probeer het anders nogmaals.
<Mustangman1966> Voor de stemgerechtigden van Ubuntu-nl die nog niet gestemd hebben, je hebt nog tot morgen 15-02-2016 23.59 uur. Laat je stem niet verloren gaan.
#ubuntu-nl 2016-03-15
<oldsk00l> jow iemand on
<oldsk00l> :P
<oldsk00l> mesnen nos nieuws artiekel gelezen over brein
#ubuntu-nl 2016-03-16
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: waar zit oerheks ergens? heb hem mailtje gestuurd maar geen reply
<lordievader> Goeie vraag.
<lotuspsychje> hopelijk heeft ie geen probs ofzo
<david_> goedeavond, Wie zou mij kunnen helpen met samba op ubuntu 15.10. Alles werkt nog prima op mijn vorige systeem maar nu kan ik samba niet bereiken. niet vanaf linux of windows
<Sling> david_: draait samba? luistert er een proces op die poort? staat er misschien een firewall aan?
<Sling> heb je een share geconfigureerd in de samba configuratie en bestaat die map?
<david_> ja, weet ik niet, weet ik niet, ja en ja
<Sling> met iptables-save kun je de huidige iptables configuratie opvragen
<Sling> (de firewall dus)
<david_> oke, tis trouwens net een nieuwe install
<Sling> en met sudo lsof -i kun je zien welke processen er luisteren op netwerkadressen/poorten
<david_> oke, ik krijg een aardige lijst
<david_> Waar moet ik op letten?
<Sling> staat smb/samba er tussen? :)
<david_> nope
<david_> Moet samba aan deze lijst worden toegevoegd?
<david_>  mrt 16 18:46:59 dberkouwer-System-Product-Name systemd[1]: Starting LSB: start Samba SMB/CIFS daemon (smbd)... mrt 16 18:46:59 dberkouwer-System-Product-Name smbd[3235]: * Starting SMB/CIFS daemon smbd mrt 16 18:46:59 dberkouwer-System-Product-Name smbd[3235]: ...done. mrt 16 18:46:59 dberkouwer-System-Product-Name systemd[1]: Started LSB: start Samba SMB/CIFS daemon (smbd). mrt 16 18:46:59 dberkouwer-System-Product-Name smbd[3251]
<Sling> als er geen smbd/samba tussen staat betekent dit dat die op die moment niet naar netwerkverbindingen aan het luisteren is
<Sling> kun je je configuratie delen? zie topic voor pastebin
<david_> http://pastebin.com/GhYm1exq
<david_> van een topic gedownload, mijn oude samba config werkte helaas ook niet (van vorige server ubuntu 14.04)
<david_> de samba poorten zijn wel open? http://pastebin.com/DCLWJbPX
<david_> Denk dat er iets anders aan de hand is. Ik kan ook niet een webpagina laden nadat ik apache2 geinstalleerd heb
<Sling> voer je lsof wel als root uit of met sudo?
<david_> ja
<david_> Bedankt voor uw hulp zover, ik ga een andere keer verder
#ubuntu-nl 2016-03-17
<armani> Armani : how to disable restricted mode
<lotuspsychje> armani: you joined the dutch support chanel
<lotuspsychje> armani: join #ubuntu please
<armani> oke
<lotuspsychje> armani: of stel je vraag int nederlands hier
<armani> hoe krijg ik restricted mode vrij ?
<lotuspsychje> armani: wat ben je aant proberen precies
<armani> > kan geen video's afspelen of toevoegen, ivm de opmerking "restricted mode is enabled"en al dagen bezig dit te veranderen maar helaas
<lotuspsychje> armani: heb je ubuntu-restricted-extras geinstalleerd?
<armani> Het is een soort "kinderslot
<armani> Zou dat de olossing zijn? Ik heb en systeem manager" maar het lukt me wel denk ik
<lotuspsychje> armani: op welke ubuntu zit je precies
<armani> Ubuntu
<armani> Oke heb gezien wat extras"voor staat zal Ubuntu vragen te installeren, bedankt voor je hulpt fijne dag!!
<lotuspsychje> doeii
<SCHAAP137> môggeuh
<lotuspsychje> hi SCHAAP137
<mika__> iemand een idee hoe ik windows mail oover zet naar thunderbird ?
<pjotter> Je kunt eens proberen om in Thunderbird de addon ImportExportTools te installeren. Wellicht dat daar en optie in zit om direct Windows mail te importeren?
<mika__> die heb ik, maar krijg het niet voorelkaar
<mika__> ik heb me ouders opdat na over op linux
<mika__> zal eens in windows kijken wat ik kan exporteren
<Guest76274> Hoe kan ik vanuit een ubuntu ultrabook kijken of me exsterne harde schijf een apple computer aankan
<Guest76274> hallo???
<systeem> ja?
#ubuntu-nl 2016-03-19
<HaloSponge> ochtend... fijne ochtend
#ubuntu-nl 2016-03-20
<TheEagerPadawan> flash is weer eens outdated ;)
<lotuspsychje> adobe flash is dood voor linux
<TheEagerPadawan> weet ik, maar vertel dat eens aan de mensen die nog altijd flash in hun website draaien ipv html5
#ubuntu-nl 2017-03-13
<jackram> Beste,
#ubuntu-nl 2017-03-14
<OerHeks> "Adobe patcht ernstige kwetsbaarheden in Flash Player" ... hahahahahahahaha
<OerHeks> sjorrie, leedvermaak
<systeem> bestaat dat nog steeds, flash?
<OerHeks> als je ff 52 ESR hebt, wel ja
<SimonNL> ESR ?
<SimonNL> OerHeks: waar staat ESR voor ?
<OerHeks> extended support release ofzo https://support.mozilla.org/t5/Firefox/Firefox-52-ESR-java-plugin-not-working/td-p/1372952
<SimonNL> https://support.mozilla.org/t5/Problems-with-add-ons-plugins-or/Why-do-Java-Silverlight-Adobe-Acrobat-and-other-plugins-no/ta-p/31069
<SimonNL> OerHeks: ^ als weder dienst
#ubuntu-nl 2017-03-16
<Wobbo> Goede morgen!
<OerHeks> hoi Wobbo
<Wobbo> Ik vroeg me af, ik heb iets verkeerd gedaan met het opstarten.
<OerHeks> Je bent hier, dus nee
<Wobbo> Mijn computer gebruikt 3 HD. 1 SSD en 2 HD.
<Wobbo> De SSD ubuntu / en HD1 /home voor werk. De andere HD Ubuntu thuis. Deze wissel ik handmatig... Maar, vanmorgen niet helemaal wakker en de verkeerde HD gepakt.
<Wobbo> (ik weet niet of me verhaal wel duidelijk is)
<OerHeks> Nee niet echt ..
<Wobbo> Kortom,  alles werkt nu prima. Maar,
<Wobbo> Update geeft nu een melding dat niet alles kan geupdate.
<OerHeks> heb je 2 ubuntu installaties ofzo?
<Wobbo> Toen ik nog niet door had dat heb ik de Linux 4.4.4-63.
<Wobbo> Zoiets zal wel de oorzaak zijn. Hoe weet ik dat ik de laatste versie aan heb.
<Wobbo> Ik moet nog de laatste Linux updated.
<OerHeks> xenial heeft 4.4.0-67 ...
<OerHeks> yakkety 16.10 heeft 4.8.x
<Wobbo> Er is wel iets sudo apt-get upgrade -iets om dit soort problemen op te lossen.
<OerHeks> als je een eigen kernel hebt gedaan, tja
<Wobbo> Ik heb 16.04
<OerHeks> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<OerHeks> of probeer sudo apt instal -f
<Wobbo> Nee ik wil nog niet 16.10.
<Wobbo> Mijn werk PC kan ik beter even wachten.
<Wobbo> Nog maar 1 maand en een paar dagen.
<Wobbo> Sorry voor mijn onduidelijkheid... lol Nachtmerries gehad... Ben als de dood, maar daar is IRC voor. :D
<OerHeks> oke, niet bang wezen, we bijten niet na het ontbijt
<Wobbo> Ok, het komt er op neer dat ik "linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-signed-generic linux-signed-image-generic" niet kan updaten. De rest wel.
<Wobbo> Mijn huidige 4.4.0-66.
<RDH> hallo weer een ieder
<Wobbo> Hoi
<TH__> Hey
<TH__> Vraagje
<TH__> Weet iemand hoeveel de verzendkosten ong. zijn als ik zo'n bootable USB stick haal bij de Canonical Shop, met Ubuntu erop?
<TH__> https://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=1206
<TH__> Deze item, om specifiek te zijn
<OerHeks> best veel, denk ik, £3.55
<OerHeks> wil je echt een usb met ubuntu erop
<OerHeks> ?
<TH__> Ja, om Ubuntu zelf een beetje te steuen hé?
<TH__> 3.55 lijkt me niet veel voor verzendkosten
<OerHeks> nou, doen zou ik zeggen, ik vind in NL geen goedkopere
<OerHeks> als het alleen om een usb stick maken gaat, zou je de leden kaart kunnen nakijken en mailen
<OerHeks> https://kaart.ubuntu-nl.org/
<OerHeks> * maar dan zul je zelf een usb stick 2gb of grooter mee moeten nemen
<TH__> Het maken kan ik zelf ook wel, moet alleen een USB stickje zelf nog halen
<TH__> Hoe groot is de setup, na het burnen, eigenlijk precies?
<OerHeks> minimaal 7gb, maar dan heb je geen updates en geen extra programma's, etc
<OerHeks> 20 gb is leuk, meer is leuker
<TH__> Op het stickje, niet op de computer zelf
<OerHeks> de iso is 1,4/1,5 gb http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/
<TH__> Dank je!
<TH__> Nog een vraagje
<TH__> Voor als ik het daadwerkelijk ga installeren
<TH__> Op een langzame windows 7 laptop
<TH__> gewoon stickje erin doen, opnieuw opstarten, als ie nog niet kan opstarten gewoon de Boot order aanpassen?
<OerHeks> Ja, boot op usb zetten natuurlijk.
<OerHeks> of in de bios, of met een sneltoets tijdens opstarten
<TH__> Oke dan
<TH__> Goed om te weten
<TH__> Enige voordelen vgm Windows, toevallig?
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Installatie
<TH__> Gewoon, van een consument z'n oogpunt
<OerHeks> 30.000+ pakketten gratis
<OerHeks> je kan ook windows zooi draaien, maar dan heb je wine/PlayonLinux nodig, ook gratis
<OerHeks> je systeem word niet tragen van meer zaken installeren.
<OerHeks> en je bent cool als je linux draait :-D
<OerHeks> ( wel even wat terminal commando's leren, met de muis klikken kan iedereen )
<TH__> Haha, inderdaad
<TH__> Ben zelf van plan om later (over 2 jaar hopelijk) IT Development te studeren
<TH__> Zit zelf nog op HAVO, dus ja, haha
<OerHeks> Neem je tijd om ubuntu te leren kennen, dat geld voor ons ook, elke nieuwere versie heeft weer nieuwe mogenlijkheden.
<TH__> Dus met Linux/Ubuntu leren omgaan zal voordelen hebben
<TH__> Inderdaad. Net als bij Windows (vaak dan, niet altijd)
<OerHeks> en er zijn verschillende desktops, uitgebreid en eenvoudiger ( voor lichte machientjes)
<TH__> Inderdaad
<OerHeks> en er is geen 'beste', er zijn altijd meerdere oplossingen.
<TH__> Die oude laptop van me is iets van 5 of 6 jaar oud, dus ik denk wel dat ie iets van Ubuntu aankan, met 4GB RAM
<OerHeks> als laatste, mijn ervaring, er zijn haast geen vragen die al niet gesteld zijn ..
<TH__> Haha, inderdaad
<OerHeks> ja, haha, er komen hier en in het engelse kanaal rare vraagen voorbij hoor
<TH__> Rare? Hoezo rare?
<OerHeks> maar ik moet nu eten, succes!
<TH__> danke
<rgv> dear sir, madam, I encountered the following problem "E: Pakket hl1230lpr:i386 moet opnieuw geïnstalleerd worden, maar er kan geen archief voor gevonden worden." I suppose it has something to do with the printer i recently installed but i don't have a clue how to solve this one?
#ubuntu-nl 2017-03-17
<ON7BIP> cw
<OerHeks> die ON7BIP .. wat moeten we daarmee?
#ubuntu-nl 2017-03-19
<RDH> <RDH> als ik in een terminal een server opvraag krijg ik altijd ___¨Warning: Permanently added 'aeshells.com,45.33.9.234' (ECDSA) to the list of known hosts. of Permission denied (publickey). te lezen
<RDH> <RDH> Permission denied (publickey).
<RDH> <RDH> met andere woorden ik kan niet naar buiten toe appen
<RDH> Weet iemand doit ?
<RDH> -o
<RDH> <RDH> remy@remy-MS-7366:~$ telnet
<RDH> <RDH> telnet> open aardmud.org:4000
<RDH> <RDH> telnet: could not resolve aardmud.org:4000/telnet: Name or service not known
<RDH> <RDH> telnet> open gcomm.com
<RDH> <RDH> Trying 71.246.247.56...
<RDH> <RDH> Connected to gcomm.com.
<RDH> <RDH> Escape character is '^]'.
<RDH> <RDH> Auto-sensing...
<RDH> <RDH> [!Sorry, Terminal interface is disabled
<RDH> iemand?
<RDH> kan geen verbinding krijgen
<SCHAAP137> waarom probeer je te telnetten naar localhost, RDH ?
<SCHAAP137> heeft toch geen enkele zin, je zit al verbonden met je fysieke machine, via je toetsenbord
<RDH> dat snap ik nu
<SCHAAP137> trouwens, telnet moet je niet over het internet heen gebruiken, dat is onveilig
<SCHAAP137> om remote systemen te beheren, beter SSH gebruiken
<RDH> V
<RDH> ..solly
<joostvb> RDH: en, werkt t nu met je telnet en ssh en zo?
<joostvb> hoi, overigens
<RDH> een beetje.. ben nog aant klooien
<joostvb> RDH: ok dan
<SimonNL> zo volhouder hoor.
<gerardZ> goed ik zit er in
<gerardZ> tjongejonge wil je iemand helpen op de chat....
<blackbird1961> euhh
<gerardZ> ok waar waren we?
<gerardZ> wat zie je nu?
<blackbird1961> bij crt x gebeurde er niks
<gerardZ> Ctrl+X
<gerardZ> zie je dan nog steeds die text wat wij getypt hebben?
<blackbird1961> yep
<gerardZ> nou we hebben het bestand opgeslagen, sluit het venster maar af
<blackbird1961> terminal sluiten?
<gerardZ> ja doe maar?
<gerardZ> en dan open maar weer opnieuw een terminal
<blackbird1961> check
<gerardZ> en typ dan in: sudo systemctl disable NetworkManager en geef dan een enter
<gerardZ> als het goed is vraagt ie weer om een wachtwoord, typ dat maar in en geef een enter
<blackbird1961> check
<gerardZ> wat zie je nu in de terminal?
<blackbird1961> Removed /etc/systemd/system/dbus enz
<gerardZ> ok, sluit de terminal maar af en herstart de pc maar opnieuw
<blackbird1961> check
<gerardZ> en na de herstart kun je checken of je nu wel netwerk hebt
<blackbird1961> Helaas
<Oer> dat zal wel niet, je mist een hoop dingen, waarom deze rare oplossing >> http://xmodulo.com/switch-from-networkmanager-to-systemd-networkd.html
<gerardZ> dan komt omdat ik in het verleden deze volgorde altijd heb gedaan
<blackbird1961> Het icoon van het netwerk is nu helemaal weg
<gerardZ> doen we het opnieuw, start een terminal
<Oer> sudo systemctl enable systemd-networkd # is het minimale om netwerk op te starten, en dan heb je geen dns ..
<blackbird1961> Euh mijn vriendin trok de verkeerde stekker eruit. Ben aan het opstarten
<gerardZ> @oer: sudo systemctl enable systemd-networkd hebben we al in de voorgaande stappen gedaan
<gerardZ> dat heb je gemist @oer
<blackbird1961> Ben er klaar voor
<gerardZ> ik zou graag even met roel samen rustig alles even willen nalopen, als dat kan @oer
<gerardZ> ok roel , gaan we even weer opnieuw
<gerardZ> start een terminal
<blackbird1961> check
<gerardZ> typ in: ifconfig
<gerardZ> wat zie je dan?
<blackbird1961> het begint met: enp1s0: flags= enz
<gerardZ> ok geen ipadress?
<blackbird1961> ik zie inet  netmask  en broadcast staan, allen meteen nummer ( 190.168 enz
<blackbird1961> sorry 192.168 enz
<gerardZ> ok, typ maar in ping www.google.nl en dan een enter
<gerardZ> in de terminal
<gerardZ> wat zie je nu?
<blackbird1961> opdracht niet gevonden
<gerardZ> ping www.google.nl
<gerardZ> kun je je internetbrowser es starten?
<blackbird1961> hoe is het mogelijk, ik heb verbinding
<gerardZ> altijd spannend!
<gerardZ> nou dus klaar?
<blackbird1961> FANTASTISCH
<gerardZ> mooi deze kan in de boeken! groeten uit het mooie Groningen en een fijne avond Roel!
<blackbird1961> Hoe komt het dat het netwerk icoontje niet zichtbaar is? is niet erg hoor gewoon een vraag
<blackbird1961> Nogmaals harstikke bedankt, ook voor je geduld
<gerardZ> misschien dat iemand anders daar jou mee kan helpen voor dat icoontje, graag gedaan
<Oer> je hebt je netwerk direct geprogrammeerd, en dat ikoontje is netwerk-manager, die heb je uitgeschakeld met systemctl disable NetworkManager
<Oer> grinnik
<SimonNL> gaat dit een reboot overleven
<SimonNL> ?
<Oer> neuj
<Oer> geen resolve service , mja
<SimonNL> hopen dat tie notities gemaakt heeft
<Oer> misschien heeft hij hier aan gerooken http://askubuntu.com/a/767944
<Oer> maar het blijft een vreemde manier van oplossen, dit zou helemaal niet moeten hoeven
<SimonNL> kan ik beamen noch tegen spreken. geen idea.
#ubuntu-nl 2018-03-12
<Stains> AMIDUOS!!
#ubuntu-nl 2018-03-13
<pjotter> Heb net 16.04.4 geïnstalleerd en het valt me op dat ik nu ineens last heb van screen tearing. Verder is er geen proprietary driver voor mijn videokaart beschikbaar. Weet iemand hoe je dit kan oplossen?
<pjotter> sorry, moest even uit en inloggen
<Maikel> ENORM vervelend, doe dat eens even niet.
<pjotter> Ja moet :)
<pjotter> Ik heb het euvel al gefikst, zie ik
<pjotter> /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-radeon.conf aangemaakt met o.a. Option “TearFree”  “on” erin. Nu werkt het prima. Geen gescheur meer.
<pjotter> Maikel, ik moet weer
<pjotter> Sorry mensen... ;)
<pjotter> Mensen, even een vraagje: Mijn Ubuntu installatie had ooit een proprietary driver voor mijn onboard GPU (ATI Radeon 3200). Als ik dan applicaties met OpenGL draaide, ging dat als een raket. Sinds enige tijd is er geen proprietary ondersteuning meer voor mijn videokaart en ben dua aangewezen op de standaard OpenGL ondersteuning. Echter deze is tergend traag. MIjn vraag: Is dat nu normaal of mis ik misschien wat instellingen die het g
<pjotter> Als voorbeeld: Vroeger draaide ik supertuxkart op volle resolutie, fullscreen met alle features aan en geen spoor van vertraging. Nu kan ik het spel niet eens meer spelen omdat het zelfs op de laagste resolutie niet te spelen is ivm de lage snelheid.
#ubuntu-nl 2018-03-15
<Boyette> hi
<SimonNL> hoi
#ubuntu-nl 2019-03-17
<unimatrix9> hello
<unimatrix9> is het tegenwoordig nog een issue , open documents , pdf , en of docx
<unimatrix9> wat is het meest gebruikelijke als overheid of officieele instantie ..
<unimatrix9> ivm documenten delen
<unimatrix9> odf dan maar .. ;)
<JanC> beetje geduld kan ook helpen als je antwoord wil...
<SimonNL> veel gedult ook
<slacker_nl> je kan toch ook odf's met word openen?
<slacker_nl> volgens mij moet het niet uitmaken
<slacker_nl> ik zou gewoon een PDF opsturen
<OerHeks> inpakken met rar :-P
#ubuntu-nl 2020-03-09
<waterkip> oe heet die applicatie?
<zippo^> test
<zippo^> Ik ben op Quassel IRC
<zippo^> het is nieuw voor mij
<zippo^> :)
<zippo^> :O
#ubuntu-nl 2020-03-11
<exalt> Hoi
<selckin> hey
<groudon_> hoi
<selckin> itsss alive
<exalt>  /window 5
<exalt> whoops
<zippo^> Goedenavond, weet iemand misschien waar kan ik een achtergrondkleur van about:black in Firefox wijzigen?
<JanC> zippo^: ik veronderstel dat je about:blank bedoelt
<JanC> je kan altijd een locale webpagina op je PC maken en die als standaard instellen
<JanC> ipv about:blank
<zippo^> hoe, janc?
<JanC> je kan een ander standaard-pagina instellen ipv about:blank in de instellingen
<zippo^> Ja, maar als ik wil een nieuwe tabblad openen, dan zie ik een witte achtergrond, dan doen mijn ogen pijn, JanC.
<JanC> misschien is er wel ergens een optie om dat aan te passen in custom CSS  :-/
<zippo^> Eindelijk is het gelukt, thx JanC.
<JanC> he, zippo^ ?
<JanC> hoe
<zippo^> JanC: Tabblad: Startpagina; Nieuwe tabbladen: FIrefox-startpagina (Standaard)
<JanC> als die startpagina dan aanpasbaar is?
<zippo^> Geen idee
<zippo^> ik lette niet veel op
<JanC> wel, als he dan donker is..
<JanC> of zo
<zippo^> Ja
<zippo^> Ik heb een andere vraag over een toetsenbord
<zippo^> Een toetsenbordindeling is als Engels, (VS International, met dode toetsen) ingesteld: als ik typ: ' daarna c dan zie ik: ć
<zippo^> maar ik wil andersom: ç
<zippo^> hoe los ik een probleem op?
<JanC> met Compose topets is het , + c voor ç
<JanC> Compose toets
<zippo^> COmpose toets? waar vind ik?
<zippo^> c
<JanC> ik gebruik nooit US Int'l; wel soms US Int'l met AltGr dode toetsen; maar meestal Belgisch toetsenbord
<JanC> Compose toets kan je zelf instellen
<zippo^> Waarom zijn heel veel toetsenbordindelingen in opties?
<JanC> omdat er veel toetsenbord-indelingen zijn?  :)
<zippo^> Toetsenbordindelingen van Windows en macOS zijn minder dan Linux , dat heb ik gezien.
<JanC> persoonlijk heb ik Compose toets op de "menu" toets
<JanC> Belgisch toetsenbord heeft "ç" gewoon als een normale toets, maar ik kan zo <compose> <,> <s> doen voor "ş"
#ubuntu-nl 2020-03-12
<JanC> wat je uiteraard kan gebruiken in Turks ook  :)
<zippo^> het werkt niks:
<zippo^> ix for those in need.
<zippo^> add two lines on /etc/environment
<zippo^> GTK_IM_MODULE=cedilla
<zippo^> QT_IM_MODULE=cedilla
<JanC> ik heb 'ibus' als IM_MODULE
<JanC> voor beide
<zippo^> ¢¢¢¢¢
<zippo^> ©©©©¢¢¢¢¢¢
<zippo^> het is me gelukt
<zippo^> ALT (Rechts) + komma, JanC
<zippo^> ççççççççççççççççç
<zippo^> ÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇÇ
<zippo^> zo
<zippo^> lukt het ook bij je, JanC?
#ubuntu-nl 2020-03-13
<perre_vl> in nl ook zo'n drastische maatregelen tegen corona ?
<perre_vl> scholen hier schorten les op, bepaalde winkels moeten gesloten blijven enzo
